# Lace Party with jscaplen February 22 - Lace Snowdrop mini-KAL



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

* Welcome to the Lace Party!* 
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

*Introduction for our February 22nd start:* As a reminder to the regulars & as background for any newcomers... 
Several weeks ago, we discussed doing a common project as one of our Lace Party sessions. I mulled over the many lovely patterns that we had shared, and all admired, in the previous month or so & pared it down to 6 possibilities. Here are the notes, with pics & links, that I provided at the time (scroll down): 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314784-33.html
I asked LP members to vote on which they would prefer to do & SnowDrop came out on top with Teahouse & Cats Paw in 2nd & 3rd.
Here is a summary of info on those three (scroll down):
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314784-98.html

I will be knitting the crowd favourite but others might have opted for one of the options & some will be working on an entirely different project. If we stay true to form, some of us will be working on several projects. The important thing is that we enjoy our time together, provide feedback, in the form of comments or advice & share whatever it is that we are creating.
I will create a new message to introduce the Lace Snowdrop project. If someone is doing Teahouse or Cats Paw, we are counting on you to share your notes. I have plans to do all 6 of the projects eventually so such info will be useful &, as always, interesting.

Whichever project you are planning on doing, please share your yarn choice as well as beading options that you might be pursuing. (Some people showed their yarns in the last party but it would be nice to see them here.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Lace Snowdrop notes*
On the blog, the pattern is released in 24 daily clues. However, the entire pattern can be found here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-snowdrop
Each section of the pattern can be knit in about 25 minutes, according to the designer.
For more detail, check the notes on the blog:
http://www.unikatissima.de/e/?page_id=8992

SnowDrop can be made longer or wider by increasing pattern repeats or employing the lengthening insert. Obviously, the yarn weight & needle size will affect the outcome as well.

The pattern is:
￼ a multiple of 12 pattern sts + 19 start/end sts + 2 edge sts ,
￼ the total length without lengthening pattern is 386 rows
￼ the lengthening pattern has 12 rows to be inserted on both sides of the center pattern.

There is a Lengthening pattern calculator on the blog page to help regarding the inserts.

Data on two samples done by the designer:
 390 m (427 yd) red cotton yarn (100 g - 580 m/634 yd) with size 4 mm needles
3 pattern repeats and no lengthening patterns 
resulted in a shawl of about 22 x 128 cm (9 x 51.2)

 383 m (419yd) bordeaux red socks wool (100 g - 420 m/459 yd) with 3.5 mm needles 
3 pattern repeats and one lengthening pattern on both sides of the center pattern 
resulted in a shawl of about 28 x 140 cm (11 x 56)

This was done as a KAL in December 2014 if you want to check the discussion:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/unikatissima/3070914/1-25
You can check the project gallery here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-snowdrop/people


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*¡¡Before casting on!!*
The pattern implies that there is an edge of one stitch on each side, however, to keep the edge from rolling, I would normally prefer to use at least 3. That being said, there is a scalloped effect on some of the the FOs with which this might interfere.

Alternately, an edge can be added afterwards, such as the lovely crocheted edging added by Lysstreif - notes provided on her project page:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Lysstreif/lace-snowdrop


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My yarn choice is Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer in the colourway Jay, Fingering/4 ply; 70% Merino, 25% Nylon, 5% Metallic, 230 yd/50 grams.
I will be using size 8/0 Clear Rainbow Transparent seed beads, also bought from Knit Picks. At this point, I am not sure about how I will employ the beads - definitely in the ends but I am unsure about the body. I need to study the FOs more closely to see where they might look okay - but I dont want to use too many. I welcome any suggestions.
I will be doing 4 reps with 2 edge stitches - I want to keep my options open in case I want to do the crocheted border - 3 on the edge might be too much. 71 stitches in all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning Jane!! What a lovely start. I am more than happy to do the Snow drop! It is a great one for customizing to using what we have in our stash.. I am up very early and will decide just what yarn I am going to use and how many repeats.. I'm glad you put in the inches for those of us that are challenged in those areas LOL 9 inches wide seems very nice for a scarf. I really liked that crocheted edge with the beads.. if you choose to stay with the knitted edge why not place a bead in the YO's on the edge? or maybe if you don't want that many how about just the very edge maybe rows 1 and 13 so they would be at the tip of the scallop. That might be where I place mine anyway


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...if you choose to stay with the knitted edge why not place a bead in the YO's on the edge? or maybe if you don't want that many how about just the very edge maybe rows 1 and 13 so they would be at the tip of the scallop. That might be where I place mine anyway


Thanks. On the ends, I will be going heavier with the beads. I am just about to cast on & will see how it looks. A sensible person might do a swatch... 'nuff said.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks. On the ends, I will be going heavier with the beads. I am just about to cast on & will see how it looks. A sensible person might do a swatch... 'nuff said.


Jane thanks for the great start and also for the laugh! 💜
I will be doing the Snowdrop also using my LionBrand 1878 wool on the cone. It is a natural color and I figure it's about time I used some of that yarn. I haven't looked at my beads yet and may decide not to use beads but if I do will post a picture. 
Church is cancelled today and I am basically done shoveling the snow so now I can knit. First I will work some on the Alpine scarf before I start the Snowdrop.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> .... A sensible person might do a swatch... 'nuff said.


Snort! 

(Very nice start to your LP, Jane! :thumbup: )


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning, Jane. I think I am going to four repeats plus an extra stitch either end, for total of 71 stitches. That was the same width as my Advent Calendar shawl and I am very happy with its width. I am not sure on needle size, maybe size 5. It looks like most pattern rows are less than 16, which is shorter too, which is nice as less knitting time. I do like that there is a lengthening option too. I am not sure when I will cast on, probably this afternoon. I can see good bead placement for the top and bottom borders, but not sure whether I will do elsewhere.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I'm in.


Welcome, jnbetsy! We are glad you are here! Have fun!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I'm in.


Great, Betsy! So glad you can join us.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I missed church today. Decided last night that the roads were too icy. It is supposed to warm up to the mid 40s today, which hopefully will thaw some of it, but then back down to 20s tomorrow

How is your Alpine going? I think I have enough yarn for one or two more repeats. I am weighing carefully after each repeat now. It will not be a long scarf, but at least I have been using up some leftover yarn.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Jane thanks for the great start and also for the laugh! 💜
> I will be doing the Snowdrop also using my LionBrand 1878 wool on the cone. It is a natural color and I figure it's about time I used some of that yarn. I haven't looked at my beads yet and may decide not to use beads but if I do will post a picture.
> Church is cancelled today and I am basically done shoveling the snow so now I can knit. First I will work some on the Alpine scarf before I start the Snowdrop.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning, Jane. A wonderful start! Looking forward to getting started with my Snowdrop.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I will be doing the Snowdrop also using my LionBrand 1878 wool on the cone. It is a natural color...


This will be lovely in a natural colour.


> may decide not to use beads ...


They aren't in the original design anyway - but you know how I am about beads! ;-)


> First I will work some on the Alpine scarf ...


I was being really good for a while there - doing one rep a day - but I have been a bad girl lately. I am up to 21 reps, though. I will knit to the end of this third skein - so about 9 more reps.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane, for the great start. You are very thorough as always. Great help. And I love your side to swatches and the doing or not doing of such. 

I will be watching as I work on my WIP's.  Already have to many to start another.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am not sure when I will cast on, probably this afternoon.


It is starting to look like afternoon for me, now, too. - which will start an hour & a half sooner for me than you. 


> I can see good bead placement for the top and bottom borders...


What do you have in mind? I was going to put one on all of the K2tog, SSK & CDD but that might be too much.
My basic plan for the rest, having spent some time looking at the FOs, is to put one in the centres of the leaves & other similar motifs, but nothing in the central section. Just a sprinkling...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been doing a couple a day, as I am at that stage now where I want to get it finished. I think I can probably get two more repeats. I have done 22. It is my goal to finish that and Triangle of Happiness this week.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I was being really good for a while there - doing one rep a day - but I have been a bad girl lately. I am up to 21 reps, though. I will knit to the end of this third skein - so about 9 more reps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... Looking forward to getting started with my Snowdrop.


I will be looking forward to your progress pics. I know that your yarn & beads will be lovely together. You will be pleased with those beads, I am sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I will be watching as I work on my WIP's.  Already have to many to start another.


So do I - need my head examined - but I can't resist casting on another one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was thinking CDDs. Actually it looks like most of the patterns
have a CDD, so that might work too. Possibly in the patterns with CDDs stacked, just pick one to do, eg pattern for day 16, just the one in row 9. in pattern 19, where there are none, maybe between the yarnovers.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> What do you have in mind? I was going to put one on all of the K2tog, SSK & CDD but that might be too much.
> My basic plan for the rest, having spent some time looking at the FOs, is to put one in the centres of the leaves & other similar motifs, but nothing in the central section. Just a sprinkling...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Jane for this new beginning- I may even be encouraged to break out some yarn, rather than being overwhelmed by my unpacking- which thanks to my enthusiastic young crew- came along quite well uesterday afternoon- I can start to see my kitchen as I hope it will be- but so much has had to be sacrificed :thumbdown:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I was thinking CDDs.


I wanted to have a bit more. I was toying with doing them on every other row or so.


> Actually it looks like most of the patterns
> have a CDD, so that might work too. Possibly in the patterns with CDDs stacked, just pick one to do, eg pattern for day 16, just the one in row 9.


This is basically what I have in mind.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will be looking forward to your progress pics. I know that your yarn & beads will be lovely together. You will be pleased with those beads, I am sure.


Thanks, Jane.

As you requested, I'm posting here what I'm going to use for my Snowdrop. It's Knit Picks Gloss fingering, colorway Kenai (actually a little darker teal than the photo shows). The beads are size 6 seed beads by Matsuno of Japan, transparent multi color Iris. I plan to do the beads on the ends and maybe some of the other parts depending on how it goes as we knit ilthe project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I may even be encouraged to break out some yarn...


Oh - that would be great if you could join us, Julie. 


> thanks to my enthusiastic young crew...


Glad that your helpers have been doing such a good job.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...for my Snowdrop. It's Knit Picks Gloss fingering, colorway Kenai ...The beads are size 6 seed beads by Matsuno of Japan, transparent multi color Iris. ...


Thank you for showing us in this thread. I love how the Gloss knits up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad that your helpers have been doing such a good job.


I have been loath to bring out the yarn- it has been such a muddle- but I can see myself starting something now- I have some alpaca lurking but it is DK. There is merino lilac 3 ply, if I can locate it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So do I - need my head examined - but I can't resist casting on another one.


I'm right there with you in needing my head examined to be starting another project, but just can't resist!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a pretty crocheted square motif:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-blossom


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Jane for the wonderful start. I'm undecided on what yarn to use.
I'm always confusing myself with what ply to use. Maybe all will be clearer in the morning. &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks. On the ends, I will be going heavier with the beads. I am just about to cast on & will see how it looks. A sensible person might do a swatch... 'nuff said.


What? do all that knitting to make a swatch knowing that it is just going to be undone?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So do I - need my head examined - but I can't resist casting on another one.


Lots of us need examining, but that is why we are here with our enabler friends. We look normal together. It is the other people who look strange.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Lots of us need examining, but that is why we are here with our enabler friends. We look normal together. It is the other people who look strange.


Exactly!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm always confusing myself with what ply to use...


Instead of looking at the ply, look at the yards/100g. This works well in both fingering & lace weights but I think sport would be okay as well - just not as delicate.
So anywhere from 430 - 880 yards/100g should work fine. If using a lighter weight, you would probably want more repeats.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...We look normal together. It is the other people who look strange.


Right - it is all a matter of perspective!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> What? do all that knitting to make a swatch knowing that it is just going to be undone?


I see that we are reading from the same book.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Instead of looking at the ply, look at the yards/100g. This works well in both fingering & lace weights but I think sport would be okay as well - just not as delicate.
> So anywhere from 430 - 880 yards/100g should work fine. If using a lighter weight, you would probably want more repeats.


Thank you Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I see that we are reading from the same book.


Me too. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Me too. 💞


And me, too!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello Jane, I made it. Thank you for the invitation, info and reminder. I haven't done a real lace project since early last summer - just a panel on the back of a jacket - but I would love to join you on the Snowdrop. I've got as far as downloading the pattern and will try to decide on the yarn this evening. Hoping I have enough fingering weight in a nice summery colour.So nice to see other familiar names.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Hello Jane, I made it.


Great, Linda! It will do you good to get back at some lace knitting. 
I just cast on & am 4 rows in. So far, it is quite relaxing - easy pattern rep at this point.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have my yarn.. I have been saving it for something special there is 546 yds in a fingering so I think 3 repeats will be fine.. I plan on placing my beads on rows 13 I think that is the tip of the scallop?? what do you think.. oh gosh maybe a sample of the edge should be done so I know just what row to put it on.. after studying the pattern maybe I'll just do place a bead when ever there is a YO before/after the edge stitch it looks like that is how the scallops worked out... If I had more beads I would do them in all the YO's or the stitches closest to them.. for a Lily of the Fields look 
Ok so give me a second I have to download the pics to my computer then put them on here... Be right back  That too way to long...LOL and you can see my pretty nightgown that hubby bought for me for Christmas...LOL I love this yarn the peach will go well with spring.. and I think I have plenty...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL! You are all too fun! My "swatch" for my workshop turned into the scarf size of the shawl. After all of that work there was NO WAY I was going to rip that puppy out!!!

Welcome aboard, Linda!!! Have fun with your Snowdrop project.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have my yarn.. I have been saving it for something special there is 546 yds in a fingering so I think 3 repeats will be fine..


That is going to be really pretty, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you TLL. Why is choosing the yarn always the hardest part?

Welcome aboard, Linda!!! Have fun with your Snowdrop project. [/quote]


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is going to be really pretty, Ronie.


Thanks Toni!! You were posting while my computer made up its mind to download...LOL I think it is my Malware that makes my computer run slow... I defrag and empty cookies every week.. so that isn't the problem.. I'd rather have it slow to do some things and run well for the important things.. Not that sharing yarn and beads isn't important .. LOL

Now I'm going to change my avatar to a pic I took on my getaway... I wonder how long this is going to take... then I am going to go golfing with hubby... I don't play but I like the walk  his buddy and his wife are coming along.. us ladies will get a good walk in


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have my yarn..think I have plenty...


That yarn and those beads are so pretty together.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That yarn and those beads are so pretty together.


Thank you and welcome... I meant to welcome you earlier.. we also have another new person.. I hope you all enjoy the Lace Party... more people.. more Partying


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> I'm in.


Yay!!! the more the merrier!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

OMG--wondered where everyone was. Have to leave now but will play catch up in a few hours. We have sunny, mid-30* weather today--yea!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> I'm in.


Betsy, have you decided on a yarn yet? And welcome.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have been doing a couple a day, as I am at that stage now where I want to get it finished. I think I can probably get two more repeats. I have done 22. It is my goal to finish that and Triangle of Happiness this week.
> Sue
> Sue


Well you ladies are way ahead of me, as usual. 😅 I have just finished the 15th rep, here were several evenings that I never got a chance to knit. Or I knit a row or 2 and realize that I am too tired and will be making mistakes. Then when I pick it back up this morning I saw that I missed almost all the P3Tog's in the row before. 
I am getting ready to look at my beads now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have my yarn...


It is pretty. The combo reminds me of my Triangle of Happiness.


> I plan on placing my beads on rows 13 I think that is the tip of the scallop?? what do you think...


I think what you want is to put it at the CDD - which would be on row 5 in the first clue & row 3 (17) in the 2nd.
A comment on placing a bead when there is a YO on either side: I place them on the WS row before I work the stitch because they are much easier to handle then. Sometimes you *have* to place the bead on the RS, but that isn't the case here.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Now I'm going to change my avatar to a pic I took on my getaway... I wonder how long this is going to take... then I am going to go golfing with hubby... I don't play but I like the walk  his buddy and his wife are coming along.. us ladies will get a good walk in


I love your new avatar and I really like your pink yarn too! That's going to look good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I defrag and empty cookies every week...


I only do it sporadically - but when I checked yesterday, there were almost 2000 cookies - high time to get rid of them all, I'd say! All of those cookies can't be good for you.  I just wish that they were the chocolate kind - well, not really I suppose. That really would't be good for you.


> I'm going to change my avatar...


I noticed the new Avatar & thought it strange that I hadn't noticed the change on the other post.
Nice - lighthouses are a common sight here.


> us ladies will get a good walk in


Tuck your yarn under your arm & you can knit while you walk.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think what you want is to put it at the CDD - which would be on row 5 in the first clue & row 3 (17) in the 2nd.
> A comment on placing a bead when there is a YO on either side: I place them on the WS row before I work the stitch because they are much easier to handle then. Sometimes you *have* to place the bead on the RS, but that isn't the case here.


Oh I was just going to ask what the heck the CDD is but I got it now. Center Double Decrease. See I just needed to actually look at the pattern. So you are saying you place the bead on the purl row below the CDD.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...So you are saying you place the bead on the purl row below the CDD.


No, I do it on the purl row *after* so that it sits atop the stitch. 
BunnyMuff gives instructions for placing it as you knit the stitch but that is a lot of fiddling around for me. You have to make sure the the bead is on the right stitch so that it will show up correctly. If you want that explanation, I can share it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> What? do all that knitting to make a swatch knowing that it is just going to be undone?


Oh, I am so with you here, Melanie!!! I just cannot bring myself to do it.

Welcome, Betsy and Linda. So nice to have new faces.

Ronie, I love your yarn and beads.

Jane, I find I am stressing a bit about all the WIP. It was an amazingly good feeling to finish my MV and get the reward of wearing it. And I am looking forward to the same great feeling when I finish my Shipwreck. Then I have little things to do, plus my Lavender Fields. I am doing that one (LF) in a cobweb lamb yarn. It's going to be work, nupps are not my favorite, but is has such a wonderful feel in the cobweb. My first project in cobweb.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No, I do it on the purl row *after* so that it sits atop the stitch.
> BunnyMuff gives instructions for placing it as you knit the stitch but that is a lot of fiddling around for me. You have to make sure the the bead is on the right stitch so that it will show up correctly. If you want that explanation, I can share it.


When I was looking at the charts that thought crossed my mind... I wasn't sure what it stood for either... but I like that positioning.. and I will do it on the back side... 
I'm glad you all like the new avatar.. it is my favorite light house.. I just wish it was a larger picture.. 
Well everyone is waiting on my to go play golf... I'll talk to you all later


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another grr moment. Maybe I should stop knitting today. I picked up the MKAL shawl that was started in December, Bonnie's Wish. I am on chart 3 of 5. I decided to do some work on it before starting on the next baby blanket. I am using Paton's silk bamboo. Each ball has around 165 yards and is wound around a cardboard tube. So I decided to just knit from the ball and not re-wind. While knitting today I came across a knot, a messy knot, but a knot. So I cut it out, and kept on knitting. Annoying but what can one do? Well my grr moment came several yards later: another knot! Geesh. Two knots within five yards of each other? Grr.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to our new friends and welcome back to absent friends 

Love the yarn / bead choices for Snowdrop. I won't be making one as I have another baby blanket to do and ya'll know how slow I knit, lol.

Off to ride my bike. One week until I loop the lake and two weeks until the MS Ride so I must keep up the training.

Enjoy your day all,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another grr moment. Maybe I should stop knitting today. I picked up the MKAL shawl that was started in December, Bonnie's Wish. I am on chart 3 of 5. I decided to do some work on it before starting on the next baby blanket. I am using Paton's silk bamboo. Each ball has around 165 yards and is wound around a cardboard tube. So I decided to just knit from the ball and not re-wind. While knitting today I came across a knot, a messy knot, but a knot. So I cut it out, and kept on knitting. Annoying but what can one do? Well my grr moment came several yards later: another knot! Geesh. Two knots within five yards of each other? Grr.


That is intensely frustrating, especially if you have paid full price for the yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I love your new avatar and I really like your pink yarn too! That's going to look good.


Ditto from me!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I find I am stressing a bit about all the WIP...


I find when I have been going for a while without finishing something, it gets a bit more stressful. Then I like to concentrate on one project to get myself over the hump. Most of the time, I don't knit to real deadlines so it is not an externally applied stress.

With so many things on the go, though, I also find that a couple of projects get finished in close proximity. That is a great feeling - especially when there is something else that I want to do - which, of course, is all of the time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Another grr moment.... Grr.


I'll Grr long with you. So aggravating!
I was knitting an afghan for my son using a Red Heart yarn & I came across a series of 8-10 knots - with three knots even within the one yard. I emailed them & they sent me replacement yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have another baby blanket to do...


We will be expecting progress reports.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you TLL. Why is choosing the yarn always the hardest part?
> 
> Welcome aboard, Linda!!! Have fun with your Snowdrop project.


[/quote]

Because we want the finished product to turn out just perfect (and forget to have fun with the process)?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> When I was looking at the charts that thought crossed my mind... I wasn't sure what it stood for either... but I like that positioning.. and I will do it on the back side...
> I'm glad you all like the new avatar.. it is my favorite light house.. I just wish it was a larger picture..
> Well everyone is waiting on my to go play golf... I'll talk to you all later


That is a beautiful avatar, Ronie! What a great trip you had.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy your ride, Melanie! Burn off some of that "grr" stress.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry about your Grr, Melanie. How frustrating. Oooo, and Jane, 8-10! Yikes!

Ronie, love the lighthouse. 

Off to check into some WIPs etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, I'm back home. 

Jane--great beginning; so organized and clear.

I never can make decisions about yarn but do have 2 bags of red cashmere. probably lace wt. Need to fish it out of the piles of stash. No beads for me. Not relaxed enough to take on something so new and different. Choosing the yarn was dilemma enough. Will definitely add length to the Snowdrop. Making such short scarves seems wasteful around here where people like 6-10 ft long wraps. But I think the red will be a standout item. Bought a kitchen scale earlier this winter so will keep track of how much yarn is being used that way as well as number of balls being used.

Knots in balls? GRRRRRR. Had that happen several times. One store replaced skeins and even wound them up for me to ensure the new skeins were okay. Another company refused to deal with the problem and I flashed them on the internet which finally caught their attention. Total narcissists--will never buy from them again even tho they have good prices. Even worse was discovering some critter got into this really nice merino and chewed it--actually 2 balls suffered. Tried to salvage as much as I could. 

NJBetsy and Linda--welcome. Looking forward to getting to know you and your work.

Need to get firewood while it is warm out and sunny. What a joy today: need to suck in as much as possible.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, 8-10! ...


It was a very large skein, mind you, but still too many.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It was a very large skein, mind you, but still too many.


Definitely way too many. I've been lucky enough to only come across one or 2 knots in a couple of skeins only. Nothing enough to give me the GRRR feeling. 
On the other hand I have started the snowdrop twice already and gotten 5 or 6 rows done before deciding something was wrong. I am now going to rip and start again on a size smaller bamboo needle. I am using a shiny chrome Hiya Hiya I think it is and I just don't like it. Works better with heavier weight yarns. And I decided not to use beads either


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, I'm glad you are able to enjoy the outdoors. Isn't it nice, almost like having a heat wave. I had to place a couple of buckets in certain spots to catch water melting off the roof and keep it off the walkway. I actually got out my little hatchet to chop some ice off the walk as it has been packed in for so long that the ground is still zero degrees probably. It was really frozen and took some doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It was a very large skein, mind you, but still too many.


I understand the industry standard is up to 3 know in a skein is acceptable--to them of course, not us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I'm glad you are able to enjoy the outdoors. Isn't it nice, almost like having a heat wave. I had to place a couple of buckets in certain spots to catch water melting off the roof and keep it off the walkway. I actually got out my little hatchet to chop some ice off the walk as it has been packed in for so long that the ground is still zero degrees probably. It was really frozen and took some doing.


it was such a relief today. Am in a state of anxiety about the zero degree temps that are to visit us again tonite and tomorrow. Bringing in Firewood was so enjoyable. No gloves needed. No need to rush as in frigid temps. Shoveling snow was almost fun--the fun was being able to work outside in comfort. I didn't care what I was doing just to be out in it. Stood outside and sunned my eyes while waiting for prospective tenants today. Felt just so good. But such a tease.
The city where my rental house is had a major water main break this weekend and it still was not completely repaired this afternoon. It was a nasty reminder that winter is still not letting go. Fortunately the break was not at my house.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I find when I have been going for a while without finishing something, it gets a bit more stressful. Then I like to concentrate on one project to get myself over the hump. Most of the time, I don't knit to real deadlines so it is not an externally applied stress.
> 
> With so many things on the go, though, I also find that a couple of projects get finished in close proximity. That is a great feeling - especially when there is something else that I want to do - which, of course, is all of the time.


I am more like you. Unfinished knitting gnaws at me and demands finishing or frogging.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto. You just get to the point where you know you just have to finish something... I did that this afternoon. That is one more out of the way.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I am more like you. Unfinished knitting gnaws at me and demands finishing or frogging.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi all I 'm back from my walking the golf course  it was fun... I'm tired though! I am thinking about the size needles we should use... a US6 seems the right size for fingering 
Well company is coming over so I need to rush out again.. 
I'm with you on those knots.. they are frustrating. I have quite a bit of that yarn and I sure hope it doesn't do the same to me 
I am going to rewind this yarn before I use it.. I have never heard of this brand and I think it is best to investigate..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--didn't you order cashmere from Suntek? It is a Chinese yarn--mine has the label Miansuoxi Cashmere. I was wondering what size needle you used? Am thinking #4 or #5??? it is a 50gr ball and will have to figure the yardage based on general lace or fingering weight standards.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, I am using that yarn on another shawl right now. It has I think 437 yards. I am using size 4 needles.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Jane--didn't you order cashmere from Suntek? It is a Chinese yarn--mine has the label Miansuoxi Cashmere. I was wondering what size needle you used? Am thinking #4 or #5??? it is a 50gr ball and will have to figure the yardage based on general lace or fingering weight standards.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, I am using that yarn on another shawl right now. It has I think 437 yards. I am using size 4 needles.
> 
> Sue


Great. I am just doing a sample in #3 needle to get my fingers used to such fine yarn. Have been doing the dishcloth and just some worsted weight fumbling with needles lately. Will switch to a #5 to see how it feels/looks.

Did you like the yarn?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is lovely and soft, and very nice to knit with. I am thinking of ordering more.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Great. I am just doing a sample in #3 needle to get my fingers used to such fine yarn. Have been doing the dishcloth and just some worsted weight fumbling with needles lately. Will switch to a #5 to see how it feels/looks.
> 
> Did you like the yarn?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

8 - 10 knots? Oof, that's bad.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> 8 - 10 knots? Oof, that's bad.


That is bad! I just rewound mine and in 546 yds not 1 knot.. I was surprised!

I am looking at the pattern and it appears to start right off with the chart, I think I want at least a 2 row edge and I am adding a extra stitch to each side to make it less likely to roll.. .. Wish me luck...  I am going to put the beads in the Double Decrease.. (already forgot the abbreviation :roll


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is bad! I just rewound mine and in 546 yds not 1 knot.. I was surprised!
> 
> I am looking at the pattern and it appears to start right off with the chart, I think I want at least a 2 row edge and I am adding a extra stitch to each side to make it less likely to roll.. .. Wish me luck...  I am going to put the beads in the Double Decrease.. (already forgot the abbreviation :roll


Funny. As many of those double center decreases as done in miter squares, I still can't remember the acronym for them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it is lovely and soft, and very nice to knit with. I am thinking of ordering more.
> 
> Sue


thanx Sue--good to know. It is a good buy. Just did several rows w/ #5 needle and think I will use it, too. The lace will also loosen up the fabric.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...mine has the label Miansuoxi Cashmere.


Same stuff. I used 3.5mm - which I believe is #4 US.


> it is a 50gr ball and will have to figure the yardage based on general lace or fingering weight standards.


As Sue said, the label says 437 yards - so a lace weight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Found some yarn in my stash.I'm not buying more yarn at the moment and the really nice lace weight I already have is assigned to other projects - when I can get to them. Sooo it will be Katia Panama, which is 100% cotton. I don't have enough to increase the size of the shawl so am going with 3 pattern repeats and no lengthening sections. This will make this quite a small project but that is fine as I don't have time for another big project at the moment. Colour is a soft summer blue. I'm not going to add beads but may well try an edging of some sort - crochet perhaps, to help improve my skills in that, and maybe in a deeper blue. I don't need to make a decsion on that yet but welcome your observations ladies.
I've knitted the first 4 days this evening.So far so good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have been reading thru the pattern, at least somewhat. The ends of the pattern seem squared off but the blocking looks like there are points on it. How do others read it: can blocking pull out some points? Or is this an illusion? Maybe a provisional cast on will allow for adding on a decorative edge later.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have been reading thru the pattern, at least somewhat. The ends of the pattern seem squared off but the blocking looks like there are points on it. How do others read it: can blocking pull out some points? Or is this an illusion? Maybe a provisional cast on will allow for adding on a decorative edge later.


The second block - leafy shapes seems to be creating a wave so it is not so blocky looking and I can see that it will probably be possible to block soft scallops.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> I'm in.


Hi Betsy, welcome, so happy you are joining us. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Hello Jane, I made it. Thank you for the invitation, info and reminder. I haven't done a real lace project since early last summer - just a panel on the back of a jacket - but I would love to join you on the Snowdrop. I've got as far as downloading the pattern and will try to decide on the yarn this evening. Hoping I have enough fingering weight in a nice summery colour.So nice to see other familiar names.


Hi Linda, welcome, so happy you are here. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The second block - leafy shapes seems to be creating a wave so it is not so blocky looking and I can see that it will probably be possible to block soft scallops.


Ah, thanx Linda. That sounds good.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane I'm still trying to decide. I have 600 yards of grey cashmere and I'm still checking out my stash. What do you think of grey cashmere for Snowdrop? I have cream cashmere but not enough yards.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The ends of the pattern seem squared off but the blocking looks like there are points on it. ... can blocking pull out some points?


Yes - but I think that the pattern on the end will lend itself to points.


> Maybe a provisional cast on will allow for adding on a decorative edge later.


I am leaning strongly towards adding a crocheted edging as in the example shown. For now, I have just cast on as per instructions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I just cast on, too, 62 st to allow for a 3 st edge border (Sl 1p, P, K), 3 center repeats and the (2) 10 st sections. Used #5 tips, as did Sue. Will see if it looks too loose after a few rows. I think the red will speak loudly enough w/o adding extra pizzazz.

Ros--I think grey can look quite elegant. It is a light or dark gray?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I've knitted the first 4 days this evening...


Well - look at you zipping right along!
I had hoped to do 2 clues today but I ended up spending a few hours helping my son with his Calculus. I just got the first clue done & I am thinking that I might leave it at that & try to fit in 3 tomorrow because I have something else that I promised myself I would do this evening.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane I'm still trying to decide. I have 600 yards of grey cashmere and I'm still checking out my stash. What do you think of grey cashmere for Snowdrop?


I think that it would be lovely in grey cashmere. What is the weight?


> I have cream cashmere but not enough yards.


How much do you have? Weight & yards.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--I just cast on, too, 62 st ...


You should have an odd number. The extra sections on the sides aren't equal there is 9 on one side & 10 in the other. So you should have 61 stitches.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jane--I just cast on, too, 62 st to allow for a 3 st edge border (Sl 1p, P, K), 3 center repeats and the (2) 10 st sections. Used #5 tips, as did Sue. Will see if it looks too loose after a few rows. I think the red will speak loudly enough w/o adding extra pizzazz.
> 
> Ros--I think grey can look quite elegant. It is a light or dark gray?


Thank you Tanya it's dark grey. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooo, Ros, lovely yarn!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How much do you have? Weight & yards.


I have 600 yards, it says 4ply. On the label 50 grams, 200 yards. Does this help? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Ros, lovely yarn!!


Thanks Bev 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Ros, lovely yarn!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya it's dark grey. 💞


Nice


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have 600 yards, it says 4ply. On the label 50 grams, 200 yards. Does this help? 💞


That makes it a bit of a heavier fingering weight than the sample the designer used. Probably enough to extend it further or you might consider adding an extra rep.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice


I will do a few rows to see if I like it, if not back to the drawing board. I wish I had more of the cream cashmere or a lighter grey. I do have some red Filatura Di Crosa Hyrcus 100% Cashmere. Maybe that will look better. It is 25 grams, 115 yards. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, could you please tell me again how to do the star stitch? I can't find the post, it is back far far away. I am getting back to my eyelet shawlette, but I have forgotten how to do the stitch and my instructions that I wrote down are not any good. And I looked on line and got things that didn't quite fit what I remembered, which is not much.

Thanks,
Bev

I found it, I found it!!!! Yay! Off to knit on my Eyelet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jane--you are right about the stitch count. Thanx for catching that. I actually made that adjustment without thinking on the first row.

Now for what is kicking my butt. On the 5th row, last section. 10 stitches on pattern, 10 st on needle. Keep coming up short 1 stitch. Checked legend to see if there was something unique about the double center decreases and find nothing, but keep coming up short 1 stitch. Anyone else run into that??????


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I will do a few rows to see if I like it...


Why would you not like it?


> I do have some red Filatura Di Crosa Hyrcus 100% Cashmere. Maybe that will look better. It is 25 grams, 115 yards.


How many skeins?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I found it, I found it!!!! Yay! Off to knit on my Eyelet.


Do you mean that you found the star stitch instructions?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How many skeins?


5 skeins, 575 yards altogether. 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...On the 5th row, last section. 10 stitches on pattern, 10 st on needle. ...


I didn't have any trouble with the stitch count on that row. That last section only has 2 knit stitches after the YO - not 3 as in the repeats. Might that account for it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> 5 skeins, 575 yards altogether. 😀


That should be fine, then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't have any trouble with the stitch count on that row. That last section only has 2 knit stitches after the YO - not 3 as in the repeats. Might that account for it?


I know--that is not the problem. I keep counting -4 st on the double decreases and only +3 with YO's. I end up with only 1 st to knit at the end of the section. Have redone this 4x and graphed it and counted and am not seeing something.

EDIT

what I am seeing is that after the first double decrease, YO, there are only 2 stitches for knitting instead of 3 but the stitch count to begin with is correct. just not making sense. I could pick up an extra stitch but it may throw the pattern at the bottom off.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That should be fine, then.


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some advice for anyone who hasn't yet started but is planning on beads:
I was putting a bead on all K2tog, skpo & CDD. I would recommend NOT putting a bead on the rows where the skpo is the only decrease i.e. Rows 1 & 7 in chart 1 & row 5 (19) in chart 2.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I know--that is not the problem...


The other likely possibility is a missed YO in the previous RS row. 
Are your stitches lining up with the row before?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The other likely possibility is a missed YO in the previous RS row.
> Are your stitches lining up with the row before?


I think they are. What doesn't make sense is the stitch count is correct so even if something is off in the pattern in previous rows, this section should work out --No?

Something is just not clicking. You decrease 4 st but pick up only 3 which should give you an extra stitch, but I wind up short a stitch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Do you mean that you found the star stitch instructions?


Yes, I found them. Thanks. I am ready to start the eyelet section again. The pattern in the eyelet is messed up by the star stitch spine. I have tried different ways and have learned some things. I have lifelined since I have had to back up and redo this section several times. Hopefully this will be the last time.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think they are. What doesn't make sense is the stitch count is correct so even if something is off in the pattern in previous rows, this section should work out --No?
> 
> Something is just not clicking. You decrease 4 st but pick up only 3 which should give you an extra stitch, but I wind up short a stitch.


Tanya, isn't the cdd 3 stitches, not 4? I read it , slip 2 st to rt needle, , k 1, slip the 2 st over knit st. Kind of a variation of k3tog.

I am using a mystery yarn. No label, finer than baby yarn I think. It is brown and more important in the stash. There are 2 skeins and some yarn has been used.

If lighting permits, I'll try to get pictures later. It is dark, dreary, cold and blowing a fine snow. Doesn't look good the rest of the month.

I started with 6 repeats but may start over with 4 or 5.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well - look at you zipping right along!
> I had hoped to do 2 clues today but I ended up spending a few hours helping my son with his Calculus. I just got the first clue done & I am thinking that I might leave it at that & try to fit in 3 tomorrow because I have something else that I promised myself I would do this evening.


I'm going to make it through the first clue tonight and should be able to do 3 clues tomorrow to stay on track. I'm using US 4 (3.5mm) needles. I cast on 59 stitches (4 edge stitches and 3 pattern repeats and the19 start/end stitches).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya it's dark grey. 💞


That's lovely yarn, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's lovely yarn, Ros.


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have several joins in my 2 strand reduction of Deborah Norville Serenity Garden. I don't think I will be feeling them as I would the #1 or higher thickness yarns as I join each strand to another single strand...staying in pair throughout the socks.

But I do have to agree that a purchase that you make that cannot take the stranding doesn't NEED that many joins. Red Heart and other 3 and 4 weight Acrylic cannot be stranded. You have to have a strong Acrylic like the DN SG or a cotton blend/silk.

I have one of the two patterns of owl fingerless mitts halfway finished (left mitt made). Picture pending on this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> 8 - 10 knots? Oof, that's bad.


Appalling.. Is a complaint in order?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ooo, Ros, lovely yarn!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am late joining in. :thumbdown: I need another project like a hole in the head but I am as mad as all of you :thumbup: :thumbup: 
The yarn I bought as the first yarn for DDs shawl. When it arrived it didn't match her dress so I bought a different brand which did match.
I am thinking of clear beads but I haven't decided yet. I will start sometime today.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am late joining in. :thumbdown: I need another project like a hole in the head but I am as mad as all of you :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The yarn I bought as the first yarn for DDs shawl. When it arrived it didn't match her dress so I bought a different brand which did match.
> I am thinking of clear beads but I haven't decided yet. I will start sometime today.


Can hardly wait to see a progress picture!

So glad the storm was less than forecast.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am late joining in. :thumbdown: I need another project like a hole in the head but I am as mad as all of you :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The yarn I bought as the first yarn for DDs shawl. When it arrived it didn't match her dress so I bought a different brand which did match.
> I am thinking of clear beads but I haven't decided yet. I will start sometime today.


  (I understand about what you are saying about another project. It is sooooo hard not joining in!) Your yarn, and clear beads possibly, would make a beautiful Snowdrop scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, love your yarn. See you can always find a use for purchased yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, isn't the cdd 3 stitches, not 4?


This could be the problem - the CDD is worked over 3 stitches & decreases two at a time. 
I think, though, that Tanya is referring to the fact that, in that section, there are a total of 4 stitches decreased.

I don't think that you can just look at that section in isolation though. If you count the number of stitches worked in this section only, it involves 11 not 10 because it must use a stitch from the previous section to do the CDD. That stitch is accounted for in the first side panel which is worked over 8 not 9 - lending a stitch to the next section. which then happens all the way across. 
I hope that makes sense... but it isn't explaining Tanya's problem.

Tanya, have you counted back through the stitches that you have knit across the row to verify that the pattern was done correctly over all the previous stitches?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> T...If lighting permits, I'll try to get pictures later....


Looking forward to pics. 


> I started with 6 repeats but may start over with 4 or 5.


Six would certainly make it nice & wide.
I have 4 reps with an extra edge stitch each side - 71 stitches. It measures 17 inches - will be wider after blocking. I am thinking scarf with the possibility of a stole built in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Appalling.. Is a complaint in order?


I emailed them & eventually received replacement yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am late joining in. ..


Not very late at all. We have only just started & some of us are re-starting.
So glad you are joining in - a white, baby Alpaca SnowDrop - this will be heavenly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I emailed them & eventually received replacement yarn.


 :thumbup: Good to know :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

It is with great regret & apologies to the knitting gods that I have to admit that swatching can be a good idea.
I posted a message last night with advice about beading & here is why:
On the rows where the only decrease is the skpo, the bead is out of place & throws things askew. It is the bead that appears near the base of the bigger triangle outlined by the beads.
So I am about to frog & start again with that lesson learned. Hopefully, someone will be made wiser by my experience because, I also regret to say that, faced with the same decision, I might not remember to do the wise thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is with great regret & apologies to the knitting gods that I have to admit that swatching can be a good idea.
> I posted a message last night with advice about beading & here is why:
> On the rows where the only decrease is the skpo, the bead is out of place & throws things askew. It is the bead that appears near the base of the bigger triangle outlined by the beads.
> So I am about to frog & start again with that lesson learned. Hopefully, someone will be made wiser by my experience because, I also regret to say that, faced with the same decision, I might not remember to do the wise thing.


Ah well, live and learn, I guess. Sometimes it HAS to be done!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the tip, Jane. I know it will come in handy. I thought I had lots of clear beads but when I went to my stash I had used them all. I have ordered some but will wait to start until they arrive. I might cast on, though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I ended up spending a few hours helping my son with his Calculus. .


Calculus! Aaaaaagh. Rather you than me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Linda, welcome, so happy you are here. 💞


Thank you and me too. Thanks to all who sent a welcome .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that you can just look at that section in isolation though. If you count the number of stitches worked in this section only, it involves 11 not 10 because it must use a stitch from the previous section to do the CDD. That stitch is accounted for in the first side panel which is worked over 8 not 9 - lending a stitch to the next section. which then happens all the way across


That threw me for a while, especially as I was using repeat markers while I get my "lace eye" in again after months of cables.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I thought I had lots of clear beads but when I went to my stash I had used them all...


I am going for heavier beading in the ends - very light in the body - but some others are just beading the CDD in the first section - which involves the first 2 clues & part of the 3rd.
You might have enough beads to start with the lighter approach.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--Not sure I saw what you were saying about using 1 st from the previous section. I found all the sections to follow the pattern with the repeats being 12 st. The stitch counts all seemed to work out. I was only the last end section that seemed short a st. 

If there were another K st in there after the first CDD YO it would work, but that would mean 11 st were needed. So hopefully this next try with very careful counting and markers placed will inform me of the problem.

Your explanation to Tricia of the decreases correctly interpreted my description.

I appreciate you trying to help figure out this problem but my solution was to frog at some irritatingly late hour. Recast and it is sitting for some patience and clear headed attention to try again.


I like that you are making this extra wide. Thought about that, too, but decided that blocking will give me close to a 12" scarf which with extra length will do what I want it to do--wrap warmly and softly around the neck a couple of time. Too wide and it may become cumbersome for me. 

Norma--your baby alpaca silk looks gorgeous and I can see beads looking great with that yarn.

Everyone else seems to be moving forward nicely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I was using repeat markers ...


This is a very good point to make for anyone else who is using markers. Decrease stitches that occur at the edges like that often require shifting the markers bask & forth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jane- given the state of still in boxes or large bags around this place I have decided to do the Dapple Cowl with my double knit Alpaca that I deliberately kept aside incase of the urge to use my needles. I found this on Ravelry, has a nice balance of mindless- stocking stitch and garter stitch, with a lace panel- And fits my yarn rather well- I can always come back to this once I have found my 3 ply I thought I might use, with adjustments to get the size wanted.
I won't be beading for a while- have not the foggiest idea where my fine crochet hooks have ended up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is with great regret & apologies to the knitting gods that I have to admit that swatching can be a good idea.
> I posted a message last night with advice about beading & here is why:
> On the rows where the only decrease is the skpo, the bead is out of place & throws things askew. It is the bead that appears near the base of the bigger triangle outlined by the beads.
> So I am about to frog & start again with that lesson learned. Hopefully, someone will be made wiser by my experience because, I also regret to say that, faced with the same decision, I might not remember to do the wise thing.


Thanks, Jane, for the tip. I hadn't gotten through my first clue yet, so will restart and leave the beads out of those rows you suggested.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have decided to do the Dapple Cowl...


Is this the one? Looking forward to seeing your progress on it, Julie.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dapple-cowl


> I can always come back to this once I have found my 3 ply I thought I might use...


Sure thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...will restart and leave the beads out of those rows you suggested.


I beaded the first row, though. I like to have beads at the edge. I put a bead on the skpo but also on the bead on the 4th stitch from it, just before the YO. Another way of looking at it is that you bead the stitches on either side of the YO. That will line up with the beads on the K2tog in the next row.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I did the knitted cast on where I knit through the loop instead of between the stitches.. I wanted it to be secure but not heavy then I knitted 1 row and started the chart. I also wrote all that down so I don't forget 

I added 1 extra stitch for my edge stitches, sl the first one knit wise and knit 1 then at the end knit 1 and purl the last stitch.. this is the edge they had us use for the panel jacket and it looked very nice.. I am using a light fingering. With US 6 needles with 3 repeats. I wanted to make sure I have enough yarn..

I only got through half the first chart because I spent all my time trying to get the cast on right.. I will work hard on it this afternoon.. it is looking so pretty.. I love the bead placement and technique.. the placing them on the Purl Back row worked perfectly! 

I read where she said that by the time we get to a certain point we will know if we want to repeat a chart or more..  I look forward to some WIP's as these days progress


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I beaded the first row, though. I like to have beads at the edge. I put a bead on the skpo but also on the bead on the 4th stitch from it, just before the YO. Another way of looking at it is that you bead the stitches on either side of the YO. That will line up with the beads on the K2tog in the next row.


That makes sense. I think I'll do that. I also think I'll only do two repeats as I would rather have it longer than wider. Will begin again later this morning. Thanks for all your great tips!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> jane--you are right about the stitch count. Thanx for catching that. I actually made that adjustment without thinking on the first row.
> 
> Now for what is kicking my butt. On the 5th row, last section. 10 stitches on pattern, 10 st on needle. Keep coming up short 1 stitch. Checked legend to see if there was something unique about the double center decreases and find nothing, but keep coming up short 1 stitch. Anyone else run into that??????


Ok I dropped my stitch marker did the dd decrease then put the marker back on.. my count came up right by the end of the row


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I also wrote all that down so I don't forget


Good idea. I always underestimate my ability to remember what I did at the start. You will need to keep it in mind for the other end.


> ...I only got through half the first chart because I spent all my time trying to get the cast on right...


Getting set up always takes more time than one realizes, I think.


> placing them on the Purl Back row worked perfectly!


I also find that placing the bead on the WS row helps me keep track of my pattern - i.e. a double check that the previous row was knit correctly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I also think I'll only do two repeats as I would rather have it longer than wider....


I am already looking forward to our Parade for these. Can't wait to see them all shaping up in the meantime.
...of course, we have to have a parade!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am going for heavier beading in the ends - very light in the body - but some others are just beading the CDD in the first section - which involves the first 2 clues & part of the 3rd.
> You might have enough beads to start with the lighter approach.


This is what I am planning.. I don't have a clue how many good beads I have.. lots of them are junkers I'll have to use in mosaics or something  but I am sure I have enough for both ends 

I'm sorry you had to frog.. it was looking so nice. But what a great lesson learned!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am going for heavier beading in the ends - very light in the body - but some others are just beading the CDD in the first section - which involves the first 2 clues & part of the 3rd.
> You might have enough beads to start with the lighter approach.


Thanks, Jane but there were none!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--got it. I understand now what you were saying Jane about having to move the markers for maintaining the pattern. Aside from working late, tired and in bad light, I began without markers and added them in. The pattern chart implies that you will be working in fixed repeats which obviously we are not.

My error is akin to you not doing a swatch. But now up to Row 9 and it is working fine, A pain with the markers but I think they should be used at least till I am more familiar with the pattern. thanx again for the time to address this problem, I am sure it has helped others too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, could you please tell me again how to do the star stitch? I can't find the post, it is back far far away. I am getting back to my eyelet shawlette, but I have forgotten how to do the stitch and my instructions that I wrote down are not any good. And I looked on line and got things that didn't quite fit what I remembered, which is not much.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bev
> ...


I can never remember how to do that off the top of my head. I have the stitch in the Denali Ice pattern and I have to go in there each time  its all good but a pain.. To make things worse Knitting Daily or Knit Picks is pushing their 250 stitch library book.. I really really really want it.. but can't justify the purchase right now!! LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane- given the state of still in boxes or large bags around this place I have decided to do the Dapple Cowl with my double knit Alpaca that I deliberately kept aside incase of the urge to use my needles. I found this on Ravelry, has a nice balance of mindless- stocking stitch and garter stitch, with a lace panel- And fits my yarn rather well- I can always come back to this once I have found my 3 ply I thought I might use, with adjustments to get the size wanted.
> I won't be beading for a while- have not the foggiest idea where my fine crochet hooks have ended up!


That is a pretty pattern, Julie. I just had to look. I am very curious/nosey!
:lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay--got it. I understand now what you were saying Jane about having to move the markers for maintaining the pattern. Aside from working late, tired and in bad light, I began without markers and added them in. The pattern chart implies that you will be working in fixed repeats which obviously we are not.
> 
> My error is akin to you not doing a swatch. But now up to Row 9 and it is working fine, A pain with the markers but I think they should be used at least till I am more familiar with the pattern. thanx again for the time to address this problem, I am sure it has helped others too.


  :thumbup: I'm so happy you got it worked out


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, Busy Knitters!

This is a thought from Purplfi's Beading Workshop - if you find a spot that you would like to add a bead after the fact, you can thread some beads onto a piece of your yarn and "sew" it on or weave it into your piece. This would save on that swatching step we dread.  I did that with the Winter's Mirage I beaded last winter. There were a few places on one end that I would have liked a few more beads that I had knitted into the other end. It worked great!

Here's a sweet baby blanket pattern that came in my email this morning (cables and lace together!): http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_BabySport778_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I can never remember how to do that off the top of my head. I have the stitch in the Denali Ice pattern and I have to go in there each time  its all good but a pain.. To make things worse Knitting Daily or Knit Picks is pushing their 250 stitch library book.. I really really really want it.. but can't justify the purchase right now!! LOL


I now have it clearly written on my Eyelet shawl pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sure thing.


Edit: ref: Dapple Cowl.

Yes that is the one- nice and simple which is what I need right now!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Progress so far. Clue 5 finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a pretty pattern, Julie. I just had to look. I am very curious/nosey!
> :lol:


and really good for windy/wet days which are coming closer! We can't have this heat much longer!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Six would certainly make it nice & wide.
> I have 4 reps with an extra edge stitch each side - 71 stitches. It measures 17 inches - will be wider after blocking. I am thinking scarf with the possibility of a stole built in.


Here is the brown. After working with it a few rows I find it hard on my eyes. I also think 6 repeats are too many even for a stole. Maybe this yarn will work better for Cat's Paw.

Second choice I found this morning. The name is appropriate, Snow White.
There are 3 small 2 oz. skeins. I have no idea what the yardage may be. It says it is sport weight, it is heavier than the brown.

Any suggestions welcome. I will restart after chores are done. I may try clear beads on the ends but not sure. I want it wide enough to wear as a head covering, neck warmer, and maybe stole for cool breezy evenings.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Edit: ref: Dapple Cowl.
> 
> Yes that is the one- nice and simple which is what I need right now!


Oh, it looks so nice and warm, Julie.  Did you mention the color of your yarn?

Tricia, I know what you mean about the darker yarns being harder on your eyes. The Snow White looks great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Progress so far. Clue 5 finished.


Looking great, Linda!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Progress so far. Clue 5 finished.


Linda, welcome. I can't believe you finished clue 5 already. It is looking good.

You can't see the pattern on the little I got done last night. I think mine will go faster with fewer repeats. It is looking too wide and too dense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, it looks so nice and warm, Julie.  Did you mention the color of your yarn?
> 
> Tricia, I know what you mean about the darker yarns being harder on your eyes. The Snow White looks great.


It is a fairly dark blue, with a faint mottle in it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Even with my new glasses I have to have two lamps lit while dealing with solid black, brown, and navy. Now all y'all know why I go on a crochet binge...to relax the eyes. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Progress so far. Clue 5 finished.


Great :thumbup: it is good to see you here.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Linda, welcome. I can't believe you finished clue 5 already. It is looking good.
> 
> You can't see the pattern on the little I got done last night. I think mine will go faster with fewer repeats. It is looking too wide and too dense.


It is actually a nice easy knit once you get going and it draws you on. I think it is because each clue is quite short - the "just one more row/ just this block" syndrome, leading into I'll just do the first row of the next clue - and so on and so on. Or is that just me?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... Snow White. There are 3 small 2 oz. skeins. I have no idea what the yardage may be. It says it is sport weight...


Well, 6 oz would be about 170g. Sport weight is a bit thicker than fingering but it would seem that you'd have enough.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ..."just one more row/ just this block" ... Or is that just me?


I can relate to that, for sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...if you find a spot that you would like to add a bead after the fact...


Something to keep in mind - so easy to miss a bead.


> Here's a sweet baby blanket pattern ...


Cute - thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Progress so far. Clue 5 finished.


Great progress, Linda. Looks really nice. 
I have just started on Clue 2 - for the 2nd time. I have a couple of other things that I am "committed to" for this evening but I am hoping to get one more clue done - to finish off the end motif, anyway.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking great, Linda!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are all making some great progress with your Snowdrops already. Way to go!!!

Julie, the Dapple Cowl is a really pretty one. It is now in my library.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are all making some great progress with your Snowdrops already. Way to go!!!
> 
> Julie, the Dapple Cowl is a really pretty one. It is now in my library.


 :thumbup: That is what I thought!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is actually a nice easy knit once you get going and it draws you on. I think it is because each clue is quite short - the "just one more row/ just this block" syndrome, leading into I'll just do the first row of the next clue - and so on and so on. Or is that just me?


Yes I do that too.. if I didn't have places to go today I would of gotten clue 3 finished.. I am getting ready to go do that now  Your scarf is looking great! I have some gloss from knit picks that I want to use in something.. but it will have to be a skinny scarf because I only have 1 skein left..

Tricia I would go with the lighter color.. life's too short to fight with yarn...LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Progress so far. Clue 5 finished.


Look at you go girl! Like the color. Have seen Katia pattern books but never worked with their yarn. Do you like it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the brown. After working with it a few rows I find it hard on my eyes. I also think 6 repeats are too many even for a stole. Maybe this yarn will work better for Cat's Paw.
> 
> Second choice I found this morning. The name is appropriate, Snow White.
> There are 3 small 2 oz. skeins. I have no idea what the yardage may be. It says it is sport weight, it is heavier than the brown.
> ...


http://www.spinderellas.com/Yarn%20Weights%20and%20Measures.pdf

Found this sort of chart with yardage by yarn weight.
Sport weight is 1300-1800 yd/lb.
So 2 oz is about 135-225 yds.

See if this helps you figure things out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--yes, so glad it finally clicked. Sometimes the brain just freezes and won't move forward and the eyes go with it. Or maybe it is the reverse.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It is actually a nice easy knit once you get going and it draws you on. I think it is because each clue is quite short - the "just one more row/ just this block" syndrome, leading into I'll just do the first row of the next clue - and so on and so on. Or is that just me?


That is how my nights get so short. :lol: Just finish this row, just finish this section, just one more . . .

I am about finished with day 1. The design is showing better with the Snow White. It shows mistakes better too. Maybe I need to crochet the brown!

No idea how old this yarn is. I never heard of it. Pomfret Mark ii, by brunswick worsted mills, Pickens, SC. It was gifted to me by my cousin from my aunt's stash. Made in the USA


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a fairly dark blue, with a faint mottle in it.


Julie, that sounds pretty. I love blue.
How is Ringo adapting? Does he feel more at home now?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Well, 6 oz would be about 170g. Sport weight is a bit thicker than fingering but it would seem that you'd have enough.


Jane, Thanks. All I was looking at was 3 small skeins of yarn. There is no indication of length.

The pictures are of the prayer shawls I tried to finish by Valentine's for a couple who lost everything in a house fire early January.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those will bring a lt of comfort for those poor souls. Great work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, they look great!! I am sure they will be a comfort to them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those will bring a lt of comfort for those poor souls. Great work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And you think I am quick! 

Nice chart, Tanya! Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... All I was looking at was 3 small skeins of yarn. There is no indication of length.


Keep track of your yarn usage as you approach the middle to be sure that you can complete the second half.


> ... prayer shawls I tried to finish by Valentine's for a couple who lost everything in a house fire early January.


So very giving of you to devote your time to others. Nice work!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, they look great!! I am sure they will be a comfort to them.


Ditto from me, Tricia.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Look at you go girl! Like the color. Have seen Katia pattern books but never worked with their yarn. Do you like it?


I love Katia yarns in general but particularly their cottons and the colours are gorgeous. I've used them a lot for baby clothes but not for scarves and shawls. Thinking ahead, how should cotton be blocked - has anyone else knitted a shawl in cotton? Any advice about blocking?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I love Katia yarns in general but particularly their cottons and the colours are gorgeous. I've used them a lot for baby clothes but not for scarves and shawls. Thinking ahead, how should cotton be blocked - has anyone else knitted a shawl in cotton? Any advice about blocking?


I just did my "swatch", which ended up being my scarf-size version of my workshop shawl, in a recycled denim. Right after I got it on the wires, I lightly sprayed it with a spray starch. Then left it there until I knew it was as dry as it was going to get. It turned out beautifully! (Thank you, Ronie!!!)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I went to download this but discovered that I already had it - don't think that it has been shared lately, though. So pretty!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lila-shawl


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Linda your scarf is absolutely gorgeous so far. I love the color. 

On my 4th cast on and I think this is going to work now. I seem to be knitting very loose with this yarn so I have decided to work only 2 repeats


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia, you are a wonderful woman, forever making prayer shawls. &#128159; &#128156;&#127803;&#127802;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I just did my "swatch", which ended up being my scarf-size version of my workshop shawl, in a recycled denim. Right after I got it on the wires, I lightly sprayed it with a spray starch. Then left it there until I knew it was as dry as it was going to get. It turned out beautifully! (Thank you, Ronie!!!)


Thanks for that, I would never have thought about using starch. I'll practice on this scarf and then maybe try a bigger shawl in cotton - I've been tempted for a while. Rosemary Hill recommends a light spray of a weak cornstarch solution on her shawls but I don't think that would work on cotton.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I went to download this but discovered that I already had it - don't think that it has been shared lately, though. So pretty!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lila-shawl


That is a really pretty shawl. I've got 3 skeins of mohair somewhere that would probably suit - will put in the queue. Will NOT start it yet. As my grandson (coming up to a year old) keeps saying when he is about to meddle with something he shouldn't, "No,no,no,no,no!"


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So very kind of you Tricia to knit for that unfortunate couple. I am sure they will remember your caring every time they use the shawls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, that sounds pretty. I love blue.
> How is Ringo adapting? Does he feel more at home now?


Ringo is loving having more cats to chase- and new dogs to harass - he can be such a naughty belligerent little boy, to any other creature- except humans, whom he adores.
I love all colours- but for my own use head always into the blue/green range.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice shawl and blanket Tricia... They will be cherished I am sure.. 
I like the shawl pattern its flare is very pretty 
Your welcome Toni I am so glad that it worked well for you.. Cotton works best if its soaked over night to.. it really helps get the fibers as wet as possible.. I'm not sure what blog I read that mentioned that but it seemed to have helped with my crochet cotton! I can get a good stiff stretch with it 
Julie it sounds like you are settling in really well!! all dogs can be a bit adventurous  some more than others... We saw 2 dogs on the beach this weekend... just running free.. I looked at my two on the end of leashes.. and told them if they would come back when they are called they could be free too!!! LOL there of course is no way my two dogs could ever be trusted off their leashes..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very nice shawl and blanket Tricia... They will be cherished I am sure..
> I like the shawl pattern its flare is very pretty
> Your welcome Toni I am so glad that it worked well for you.. Cotton works best if its soaked over night to.. it really helps get the fibers as wet as possible.. I'm not sure what blog I read that mentioned that but it seemed to have helped with my crochet cotton! I can get a good stiff stretch with it
> Julie it sounds like you are settling in really well!! all dogs can be a bit adventurous  some more than others... We saw 2 dogs on the beach this weekend... just running free.. I looked at my two on the end of leashes.. and told them if they would come back when they are called they could be free too!!! LOL there of course is no way my two dogs could ever be trusted off their leashes..


Neither would I trust Ringo off his! Much as he would love it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Cotton works best if its soaked over night to.. it really helps get the fibers as wet as possible..
> 
> We saw 2 dogs on the beach this weekend... just running free.. I looked at my two on the end of leashes.. and told them if they would come back when they are called they could be free too!!! LOL there of course is no way my two dogs could ever be trusted off their leashes..


I think mine soaked for a couple of days before I finally got brave enough to block it. It worked very well.

That is so great that you get to enjoy the beach like that so often. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Goodness -- what a rolicking start!!!! I swear my fingers are twitching -- so wish I could just join in, but I'm really trying to be good (defined as 1 project at a time). Well I was BAD last week. Last Saturday morning, I spotted a problem in the curtains and had to rip several rows (beginning to sound like an old song) and so by Sunday morning when I had everything straightened out and back on track, I decided to take a look at my yarn and find some that I could just start something really simple that I could work on when I have my surgeries. Well found some wonderful coral colored acrylic (80%), 10% wool, 10% mohair. And decided to just start a center square and knit. Spend the better part of the first couple of days telling myself NO -- NO you don't want a pattern -- NO keep it simple, etc. Of course, I ended up working on it all week and finished it up this morning. So now I have to get back to the curtains which are about 16" long at this point. But I must say, I'm sorely tempted to grab some needles and some lace yarn and join in......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- what a rolicking start!!!! I swear my fingers are twitching -- so wish I could just join in, but I'm really trying to be good (defined as 1 project at a time). Well I was BAD last week. Last Saturday morning, I spotted a problem in the curtains and had to rip several rows (beginning to sound like an old song) and so by Sunday morning when I had everything straightened out and back on track, I decided to take a look at my yarn and find some that I could just start something really simple that I could work on when I have my surgeries. Well found some wonderful coral colored acrylic (80%), 10% wool, 10% mohair. And decided to just start a center square and knit. Spend the better part of the first couple of days telling myself NO -- NO you don't want a pattern -- NO keep it simple, etc. Of course, I ended up working on it all week and finished it up this morning. So now I have to get back to the curtains which are about 16" long at this point. But I must say, I'm sorely tempted to grab some needles and some lace yarn and join in......


That's lovely, Belle!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that is very pretty!! I love the color too 

Yes Toni it is nice to hit the beach any time we want.. it was a dream of ours and we are stunned when the 'Local's' don't ever go to the beach... We also loved those long country road walks too... I can remember us taking turns walking and picking up cans.. we had some beer drinking cowboys that would drink a beer and toss the cans as they went down the road.. we knew who had been by just by the brand of the beer.. LOL We have a can law here so we would get about 20 dollars  at a nickle a can that was a nice profit ..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, what a lovely afghan/baby blanket. Love the color. It will brighten any room it inhabits.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...found some wonderful coral colored ...


This is so pretty, Belle!
So sorry to hear that you had a hitch with your curtains.
If you need another break - you know where we are.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another comment on beading the first section:
I have been placing a bead on all decrease stitches - except for row 7 & 19 - where there is only the skpo. It would look better, I think, if the lone decreases to the sides weren't beaded, either. That is the decrease stitches in the border section on rows 9 & 11, 21 & 23. 

Since I started doing this, I will continue with it because I am not about to start a third time. If I were to do it gain, I wouldn't bead those outside stitches.

Now that the beads are there to show up the pattern, I can see other possibilities for bead placement, as well - like not putting them on the small diamond shapes - only on the large triangle.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Designer1234 here! I just opened the information thread for toni's new class where she will teach dischcloths where you will learn all the stitches needed for the beautiful scarf Toni has designed for the class

here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321478-1.html#6920284


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ...I just opened the information thread for toni's new class ...


Thank you for the heads up, Shirley.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm afraid I haven't made much headway on Snowdrop. I just managed half of clue 1 yesterday, but not sure I like it with the beads and I may frog and go back down to 3 repeats instead of 4. Didn't get much knitting done today as the morning was spent at the hospital with my daughter to have the procedure redone that she had done three weeks ago, and then at the doctor's office this afternoon. I'm just happy to be home this evening, relaxing a little.


I did finish my Alpine scarf last night and have just blocked it. I am quite happy with how it turned out. Hope to have better pics tomorrow. This is my first Christmas present of the year!

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I did finish my Alpine scarf ...


Looking forward to seeing this off the blocks, Sue.
I hope things go better for Amy this time around.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty Sue!! I sure hope your daughter is feeling better soon and that this proceedure goes well for her.. I remember her not feeling well at all last time!!

I got interrupted half way through the 3rd chart.. I love it though. The yarn I am using has a sheen to it and it knits up beautifully... YAY!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another comment on beading the first section:
> I have been placing a bead on all decrease stitches - except for row 7 & 19 - where there is only the skpo. It would look better, I think, if the lone decreases to the sides weren't beaded, either. That is the decrease stitches in the border section on rows 9 & 11, 21 & 23.
> 
> Since I started doing this, I will continue with it because I am not about to start a third time. If I were to do it gain, I wouldn't bead those outside stitches.
> ...


I just did the beads in the CDD's but the other half of chart 3 has a k2tog that will get beads unless I stop at the double row of garter stitches.. I am wondering where we will attach the other end?? I would imagine that we would at least have it to the end of a chart.. but it almost looks like the garter stitches could be the place to graft it.. I should go and read this pattern closer before going any further..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing this off the blocks, Sue.
> I hope things go better for Amy this time around.


Your scarf is beautiful, Sue! I hope Amy has a smoother go of things this time around also. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I just did the beads in the CDD's but the other half of chart 3 has a k2tog that will get beads unless I stop at the double row of garter stitches.. I am wondering where we will attach the other end?? I would imagine that we would at least have it to the end of a chart.. but it almost looks like the garter stitches could be the place to graft it.. I should go and read this pattern closer before going any further..


Do we have any photos yet?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I am wondering where we will attach the other end??...


This one knits on to the finish. On chart 22, you can see those garter stitches & then it continues on with a pattern similar to charts 1 & 2.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, lovely scarf. Love the deep blue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This one knits on to the finish. On chart 22, you can see those garter stitches & then it continues on with a pattern similar to charts 1 & 2.


Oh thanks... I think I will keep my beads to the "End's" side of the garter stitches.. I will look at the pattern projects on the Ravelry page.. that will help me decide


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Do we have any photos yet?


Tomorrow!! I promise : )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for the heads up, Shirley.


Yes, thank you Shirley!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm afraid I haven't made much headway on Snowdrop. I just managed half of clue 1 yesterday, but not sure I like it with the beads and I may frog and go back down to 3 repeats instead of 4. Didn't get much knitting done today as the morning was spent at the hospital with my daughter to have the procedure redone that she had done three weeks ago, and then at the doctor's office this afternoon. I'm just happy to be home this evening, relaxing a little.
> 
> I did finish my Alpine scarf last night and have just blocked it. I am quite happy with how it turned out. Hope to have better pics tomorrow. This is my first Christmas present of the year!
> 
> Sue


Beautiful scarf, Sue.  I hope your daughter is ok and that the procedure is successful this time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just did the beads in the CDD's but the other half of chart 3 has a k2tog that will get beads unless I stop at the double row of garter stitches.. I am wondering where we will attach the other end?? I would imagine that we would at least have it to the end of a chart.. but it almost looks like the garter stitches could be the place to graft it.. I should go and read this pattern closer before going any further..


I'm just beginning chart 3. I think I will stop with my beads at the garter stitch section. I like the way it's knitting up so far.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> So very giving of you to devote your time to others. Nice work!


Can I use that as a reason why I can't keep up with the rest of you?

I think I am going to need another on. Just learned an elderly lady at church fell and broke her hip. She has been transported to Tulsa and will have surgery Tue. Another lady's sil fell and broke her leg. The surgery has to be done over. If I understood correctly the bone is broken from knee to ankle.

Good point to watch for half way through the yarn. I am just finishing day 3 and am about half way through the first skein. Maybe I should have done 3 repeats instead of 4. This cold weather makes me hurry through chores and errands to get back in the house. Then I have to cover up and drink something warm to quit shivering so I can knit. :wink:

Off to bed! Big day tomorrow and Wed.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> http://www.spinderellas.com/Yarn%20Weights%20and%20Measures.pdf
> 
> Found this sort of chart with yardage by yarn weight.
> Sport weight is 1300-1800 yd/lb.
> ...


That helps, thank you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, you are a wonderful woman, forever making prayer shawls. 💟 💜🌻🌺


Thank you Chris. It is something I can do and most people seem to appreciate them. Since starting this ministry in 2006 we have dedicated over 310. That is a lot of yarn, around 1240 skeins 4 oz. Worsted weight #4.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Very nice shawl and blanket Tricia... They will be cherished I am sure..
> I like the shawl pattern its flare is very pretty
> Your welcome Toni I am so glad that it worked well for you.. Cotton works best if its soaked over night to.. it really helps get the fibers as wet as possible.. I'm not sure what blog I read that mentioned that but it seemed to have helped with my crochet cotton! I can get a good stiff stretch with it
> Julie it sounds like you are settling in really well!! all dogs can be a bit adventurous  some more than others... We saw 2 dogs on the beach this weekend... just running free.. I looked at my two on the end of leashes.. and told them if they would come back when they are called they could be free too!!! LOL there of course is no way my two dogs could ever be trusted off their leashes..


Thank you. I wasn't sure about the shawl. The lady likes peach, pink, yelliw and bright colors so I used left over skeins from other projects and hoped for the best. He is a Duck Dynasty fan so I used some camouflage yarn.

I can't let my two off leash or out of the kennel. Only dogs I've ever had that couldn't run free and won't come when called.

Julie, I like blues, greens and purple the most and all jewel tones and rich colors.

Thanks to everyone for your nice comments for my prayer shawls. It is a wonderful ministry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you. I wasn't sure about the shawl. The lady likes peach, pink, yelliw and bright colors so I used left over skeins from other projects and hoped for the best. He is a Duck Dynasty fan so I used some camouflage yarn.
> 
> I can't let my two off leash or out of the kennel. Only dogs I've ever had that couldn't run free and won't come when called.
> 
> ...


Typically the blue is not true to the skein- it is quite a bit richer ( and staining my hands!)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- what a rolicking start!!!! I swear my fingers are twitching -- so wish I could just join in, but I'm really trying to be good (defined as 1 project at a time). Well I was BAD last week. Last Saturday morning, I spotted a problem in the curtains and had to rip several rows (beginning to sound like an old song) and so by Sunday morning when I had everything straightened out and back on track, I decided to take a look at my yarn and find some that I could just start something really simple that I could work on when I have my surgeries. Well found some wonderful coral colored acrylic (80%), 10% wool, 10% mohair.  And decided to just start a center square and knit. Spend the better part of the first couple of days telling myself NO -- NO you don't want a pattern -- NO keep it simple, etc. Of course, I ended up working on it all week and finished it up this morning. So now I have to get back to the curtains which are about 16" long at this point. But I must say, I'm sorely tempted to grab some needles and some lace yarn and join in......


Belle, that is so lovely. But now you need another project. Join us. It seems fairly easy and would be something small to work on while you are recuperating.

Sorry you had to frog your curtain again but if it isn't right you will not be happy with it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay...don't know how many files I can download... :XD: 

May have to save up for a solid state drive so I don't have to worry about dropping it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I'm afraid I haven't made much headway on Snowdrop. I just managed half of clue 1 yesterday, but not sure I like it with the beads and I may frog and go back down to 3 repeats instead of 4. Didn't get much knitting done today as the morning was spent at the hospital with my daughter to have the procedure redone that she had done three weeks ago, and then at the doctor's office this afternoon. I'm just happy to be home this evening, relaxing a little.
> 
> I did finish my Alpine scarf last night and have just blocked it. I am quite happy with how it turned out. Hope to have better pics tomorrow. This is my first Christmas present of the year!
> 
> Sue


Sue, that is very pretty. No fair getting started on Christmas already. It was my plan to start in January and make something every month. I am two months behind already!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typically the blue is not true to the skein- it is quite a bit richer ( and staining my hands!)


That is pretty. I need one now. Can I knit in my sleep? Need more time.
Seriously the cold, damp weather makes my bronchial tubes hurt until I can not breathe. It seems worse this year.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I went to download this but discovered that I already had it - don't think that it has been shared lately, though. So pretty!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lila-shawl


I had it but it reminded me about it. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am glad Ringo is having such a good time :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am glad Ringo is having such a good time :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is a lovely distraction from your curtains :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I did finish my Alpine scarf last night and have just blocked it. I am quite happy with how it turned out. Hope to have better pics tomorrow. This is my first Christmas present of the year!
> 
> Sue


That is lovely :thumbup: Very organised. I am so impressed :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typically the blue is not true to the skein- it is quite a bit richer ( and staining my hands!)


It looks as though it will be stunning. I love the colour green/blues are my favourite too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni. your scarf design is awesome. I shall cheer for the side lines :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That is pretty. I need one now. Can I knit in my sleep? Need more time.
> Seriously the cold, damp weather makes my bronchial tubes hurt until I can not breathe. It seems worse this year.


Thank you! 
I am sorry to hear of how seriously the cold is affecting you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am glad Ringo is having such a good time :XD:


It is good that he is enjoying life! :XD: !!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> I am sorry to hear of how seriously the cold is affecting you.


Tricia, I missed you were not feeling well. I hope the weather and your chest improve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks as though it will be stunning. I love the colour green/blues are my favourite too :thumbup:


The staining on my hands looks a bit odd, though! I am expecting to loose a lot of the dye in the first wash- it will be interesting to see what happens. I am pleased with the pattern so far- but I did increase the stitch count to 124, because I felt 108 would be a little tight on my dome!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni---your lace scarf will be a fun thing to do and provide some great experience in lace. One of your lace segments I think was the first lace piece I ever did--the top of the blue scarf. I remember when it was a real struggle to understand that pattern out of a little pamphlet.

Belle--your blanket is great. I can feel the calming energy of doing it. I do things like this when stressed out from other projects or just life itself. It does work. Love the color.

Sue--great Alpine scarf. Hope your daughter is okay. 

Tricia--Hot tea is great coming in from the cold. Mullein tea is great for the lungs. Hopefully winter will really come to an end this year!

Have gotten thru Clue 2 on Snowdrop. It is working pretty easily now. Am liking working with the red cashmere. Thought the lace weight would be too much for my hands but it is going. Hard on the eyes, tho, so night knitting very difficult. Glad I went with the larger #5 needles.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The staining on my hands looks a bit odd, though! I am expecting to loose a lot of the dye in the first wash- it will be interesting to see what happens. I am pleased with the pattern so far- but I did increase the stitch count to 124, because I felt 108 would be a little tight on my dome!


Julie, that appears to be a luscious shade of blue. I do hope it doesn't loose too much color in the wash.

Belle, I love the color of that square. You really should join us in knitting the Snowdrop. Just think, if you have to frog back a bit how many less stitches that will be compared to the curtain.

Sue, your Alpine came out beautiful.

Tricia, I do hope you go out only for short periods of time in the cold. I always remind myself to only breathe through my nose in this weather. That way the air gets more of a chance to warm up before it gets to the lungs.

Going now to check out Toni's class!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And Alpaca is such a lovely soft yarn to work with!



KittyChris said:


> Julie, that appears to be a luscious shade of blue. I do hope it doesn't loose too much color in the wash.
> 
> Belle, I love the color of that square. You really should join us in knitting the Snowdrop. Just think, if you have to frog back a bit how many less stitches that will be compared to the curtain.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am late joining in. :thumbdown: I need another project like a hole in the head but I am as mad as all of you :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The yarn I bought as the first yarn for DDs shawl. When it arrived it didn't match her dress so I bought a different brand which did match.
> I am thinking of clear beads but I haven't decided yet. I will start sometime today.


Love your yarn Norma.💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The staining on my hands looks a bit odd, though! I am expecting to loose a lot of the dye in the first wash- it will be interesting to see what happens. I am pleased with the pattern so far- but I did increase the stitch count to 124, because I felt 108 would be a little tight on my dome!


I love your colors. I too was wondering about the dye coming off on your hands while you are knitting it. They say that vinegar sets the dye. Maybe it needs a vinegar bath.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I will look at the pattern projects on the Ravelry page...


If you mean with regards to beads, there is very little there. I could only find two: the blue one that has the crocheted edging & a beige one with beads just on the very end.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally getting here! My dog had to have a Mast cyst removed from his leg and I have been taking him to the vet for bloodwork and then the procedure. He is home now and has to take lots of pills! Poor guy. 

I have started the snowdrop scarf with alpaca lace. I won't be adding beads. Maybe I will be able to catch up today. 

I have been lurking and love all the yarns and beads being used! 

Tricia, your shawls are awesome and it really is wonderful what you do for others!

Sue, love your work, as usual. Hope your daughter will feel better soon. 

Julie, sounds like you and Ringo are pretty settled in to your new space. Love your cowl pattern and such pretty yarn. I did hear( probably here on KP) that vinegar in the water when you wash, helps stop the bleeding of the dye.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love your colors. I too was wondering about the dye coming off on your hands while you are knitting it. They say that vinegar sets the dye. Maybe it needs a vinegar bath.


Funny, I just said the same thing! Guess we were posting at the same time! :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Just learned an elderly lady at church fell and broke her hip... Another lady's sil fell and broke her leg...


Oh, terrible situation for them. Your prayer shawls will be especially useful since they will be pretty much immobile.


> I am just finishing day 3 and am about half way through the first skein...


That means 6 clues per ball & you only have 3, right? ...which would only give you 18 clues - not 24.


> Maybe I should have done 3 repeats instead of 4.


It would appear so. This is sport weight, right? It is consuming the thicker yarn more quickly than it would lighter yarn - 3 reps might have been better.
My fingering weight is going at about 3.5-4 grams per clue. Yours must be using almost twice that. Do you knit loosely?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I do hope your dog recovers quickly. Good to see you back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typically the blue is not true to the skein- it is quite a bit richer ( and staining my hands!)


Oh, Julie, that is gorgeous! Reminds me of the colourway that I used for Lightning Thief - just a little lighter. It is working up so nicely in this cowl pattern.
Hopefully, the staining will stop once it is washed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am expecting to loose a lot of the dye in the first wash...


Hopefully a dose of salt & vinegar will help set it so that you don't loose too much colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Am liking working with the red cashmere...


I really enjoy knitting with this yarn - it gives lovely stitch definition, too. I am on my third project with it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, Busy Knitters!
> 
> This is a thought from Purplfi's Beading Workshop - if you find a spot that you would like to add a bead after the fact, you can thread some beads onto a piece of your yarn and "sew" it on or weave it into your piece. This would save on that swatching step we dread.  I did that with the Winter's Mirage I beaded last winter. There were a few places on one end that I would have liked a few more beads that I had knitted into the other end. It worked great!
> 
> Here's a sweet baby blanket pattern that came in my email this morning (cables and lace together!): http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_BabySport778_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf


I thought I would take a look at that pattern, it's gorgeous, downloaded it. Then I discovered I already had it. Thanks for reminding me Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Progress so far. Clue 5 finished.


Looking beautiful Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the brown. After working with it a few rows I find it hard on my eyes. I also think 6 repeats are too many even for a stole. Maybe this yarn will work better for Cat's Paw.
> 
> Second choice I found this morning. The name is appropriate, Snow White.
> There are 3 small 2 oz. skeins. I have no idea what the yardage may be. It says it is sport weight, it is heavier than the brown.
> ...


Snow White will be gorgeous and easier on the eyes. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally getting here!...


Great to "see" you. 
You aren't very late - you'll catch up in no time. The clues are pretty short - gives a great feeling of accomplishment.


> My dog had to have a Mast cyst removed from his leg...


Oh, so sorry to hear that your furry friend is ailing. I hope everything goes smoothly in his recovery. My little guy has been having some problems, too, but I am hoping that it is under control now. When he is feeling down, he gives me such reproachful looks - as if I am not living up to my responsibilities in caring for him.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, Thanks. All I was looking at was 3 small skeins of yarn. There is no indication of length.
> 
> The pictures are of the prayer shawls I tried to finish by Valentine's for a couple who lost everything in a house fire early January.


Lovely prayer shawls Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I love Katia yarns in general but particularly their cottons and the colours are gorgeous. I've used them a lot for baby clothes but not for scarves and shawls. Thinking ahead, how should cotton be blocked - has anyone else knitted a shawl in cotton? Any advice about blocking?


I used Katia Candy 100% Cotton for my first attempt at beading. I just soaked it in cold water for about 20 mins and then got the excess water out by wrapping it in a towel and squeezing it. Then I just blocked it. I think it turned out ok. This was supposed to be for a doll but I did a few too many repeats of chart 1 so it's now for a teddy bear. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I went to download this but discovered that I already had it - don't think that it has been shared lately, though. So pretty!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lila-shawl


It is pretty Jane, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I used Katia Candy 100% Cotton for my first attempt at beading...


I love that colourway, Ros. Whose bear got the lovely Ashton?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, busy ladies! I did not know about salt and vinegar setting the color in something. Thanks for that bit of info.!

Ros, I am not the least bit surprised that you have that pattern already.  (Beautiful teddy bear shawl!!!)

Caryn, I am glad your vet is making progress with the cyst on your pet.

It sounds like you are all having so much fun with your Snowdrops. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I used Katia Candy 100% Cotton for my first attempt at beading. I just soaked it in cold water for about 20 mins and then got the excess water out by wrapping it in a towel and squeezing it. Then I just blocked it. I think it turned out ok. This was supposed to be for a doll but I did a few too many repeats of chart 1 so it's now for a teddy bear. 💞


That is so cute :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- what a rolicking start!!!! I swear my fingers are twitching -- so wish I could just join in, but I'm really trying to be good (defined as 1 project at a time). Well I was BAD last week. Last Saturday morning, I spotted a problem in the curtains and had to rip several rows (beginning to sound like an old song) and so by Sunday morning when I had everything straightened out and back on track, I decided to take a look at my yarn and find some that I could just start something really simple that I could work on when I have my surgeries. Well found some wonderful coral colored acrylic (80%), 10% wool, 10% mohair. And decided to just start a center square and knit. Spend the better part of the first couple of days telling myself NO -- NO you don't want a pattern -- NO keep it simple, etc. Of course, I ended up working on it all week and finished it up this morning. So now I have to get back to the curtains which are about 16" long at this point. But I must say, I'm sorely tempted to grab some needles and some lace yarn and join in......


Beautiful work and colour. I'm sorry you had to rip out some rows on your curtains. They are going to be so beautiful when finished. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Designer1234 here! I just opened the information thread for toni's new class where she will teach dischcloths where you will learn all the stitches needed for the beautiful scarf Toni has designed for the class
> 
> here is the link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321478-1.html#6920284


Thank you Shirley. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing this off the blocks, Sue.
> I hope things go better for Amy this time around.


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> That is pretty. I need one now. Can I knit in my sleep? Need more time.
> Seriously the cold, damp weather makes my bronchial tubes hurt until I can not breathe. It seems worse this year.


I hope you are ok Tricia, that is dreadful and I imagine scary as well. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am glad Ringo is having such a good time :XD:


Me too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:



> I love that colourway, Ros. Whose bear got the lovely Ashton?


Thanks Jane, it's homeless at the moment. I am going to give it one of my granddaughters but you can't send one to Siena without having one for her sister Taylen. You know what that means, I have to make another one. It's on the list. I haven't started my Snowdrop yet and I can't wait. I have been up to my ears with making Gypsycream teddy bears. I have made 9 so far and I still have a few more requests. I'm ready for a break and want to get back to some pretty lace knitting. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, busy ladies! I did not know about salt and vinegar setting the color in something. Thanks for that bit of info.!
> 
> Ros, I am not the least bit surprised that you have that pattern already.  (Beautiful teddy bear shawl!!!)
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, I do hope your dog recovers quickly. Good to see you back.


Thanks Norma. He seems to be ok, just limping and I guess sore!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, I do hope your dog recovers quickly. Good to see you back.


Same from me Caryn. 🐾🐾💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros 9 bears!!! You are a one woman factory :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Caryn. 🐾🐾💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear that your furry friend is ailing. I hope everything goes smoothly in his recovery. My little guy has been having some problems, too, but I am hoping that it is under control now. When he is feeling down, he gives me such reproachful looks - as if I am not living up to my responsibilities in caring for him.


I know about those looks! I got lots of them when I picked him up yesterday from the vet!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, it's homeless at the moment. I am going to give it one of my granddaughters but you can't send one to Siena without having one for her sister Taylen. You know what that means, I have to make another one. It's on the list. I haven't started my Snowdrop yet and I can't wait. I have been up to my ears with making Gypsycream teddy bears. I have made 9 so far and I still have a few more requests. I'm ready for a break and want to get back to some pretty lace knitting. 💞


The teddies will love their shawls  
Did you see all the cute bunnies today?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you mean with regards to beads, there is very little there. I could only find two: the blue one that has the crocheted edging & a beige one with beads just on the very end.


I was wanting to just do the ends in beads.. so when I tie it around my neck they will show nicely! So I was looking at the pictures to see where what looks like the ends to me is.. and I am thinking the garter stitches is the line.. so I won't (unless I can't help myself) go past that line  I do enjoy using them more and more.. I just don't know how many usable beads I have.... I could put a good movie on and sit and test a bunch LOL I clearly am on the fence with this... I have a good 3 mile walk here in a few minutes to think about it... then I will know more.. Studying the pictures of the finished scarf helps me understand placement better


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is so cute :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros 9 bears!!! You are a one woman factory :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's been a little bit like that!! I stopped posting them on LP because I thought everyone has probably seen enough of my bears, but I'm very happy the way they turned out and they are all very much loved and appreciated. I needed to make these bears and they got me through the days. I'm ready for more lace now!!! I will still make the rest of the Bears promised and Booberry for me named by Bev. I just won't be so frantic about getting them all done in a minute.💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great 'simple' square Belle.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like another great shawl Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my Alpine after blocking. I have about the same quantity of yarn in the red Glimmer and I am thinking of frogging my Snowdrop and starting again with that and knitting until the yarn runs out.

The blocked size of this was 60" x 9"

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> The teddies will love their shawls
> Did you see all the cute bunnies today?


Thank you Caryn, I certainly did see the parade of bunnies, they are sooo gorgeous, I love them.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is my Alpine after blocking. I have about the same quantity of yarn in the red Glimmer and I am thinking of frogging my Snowdrop and starting again with that and knitting until the yarn runs out.
> 
> The blocked size of this was 60" x 9"
> 
> Sue


So beautiful Sue and I love the colour. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I think I have caught up now, if I missed anyone please forgive me it was unintentional. Have a great day everyone and stay safe. &#128158; Ros
Little man Jackson and his Mum are visiting for a few days, so I'm not sure how much knitting I can do till Saturday, but I will try to fit some in when he's asleep. &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love all the yarn choices for Snowdrop. Makes want to rummage around in my stash and cast on.

Glad your fur baby is doing well Caryn. Good luck with all the pills. 

All the walking is great for you Roni. Good for the body and the mind. I live ten miles from the beach and hardly ever go. Although you have a much prettier coast line than I do, ours is all hotels, shops, and condos.

Love the colorway on your latest Ashton Ros. 

Have an awesome day everyone,

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Love all the yarn choices for Snowdrop. Makes want to rummage around in my stash and cast on.
> 
> Glad your fur baby is doing well Caryn. Good luck with all the pills.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Ashton Ros... your right though unless its a birthday when you give one a gift you really need to give the other one a gift too.. its only fair..  

Caryn I hope your dog will feel better soon.. 

I know I am missing someone.. I'm doing my stretching exercises and getting ready for my walk.. LOL and reading LP at the same time.. Its 43f out so I need to wear layers.. and peel as we go  

Great start to your workshop Toni!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I need to wear layers.. and peel as we go


boom chicka boom boom


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I haven't started my Snowdrop yet ...


You'll be caught up in no time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> This is my Alpine after blocking. I have about the same quantity of yarn in the red Glimmer and I am thinking of frogging my Snowdrop and starting again with that and knitting until the yarn runs out.
> 
> The blocked size of this was 60" x 9"
> 
> Sue


That is gorgeous. I love the pattern and I love the colour of the yarn. I looked the yarn up and there is a lovely black that I have my eye on for DGDs shawl for when she plays in a concert.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my Alpine after blocking. ...


Beautiful, Sue.
In case the others haven't picked up on it, this is the same yarn that I am using for Snowdrop just a darker shade of blue.
A red Glimmer Snowdrop would be so nice - is it the Pomegranate? That is what I used for my MayApple.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Very nice Ashton Ros... your right though unless its a birthday when you give one a gift you really need to give the other one a gift too.. its only fair..


Thank you Ronie, I agree I need to send two. 💞 I kinda like these happy Tuesday or happy whatever kind of gifts. Unexpected and a nice surprise, just no paticular reason other than I love you kind of gift, especially the hand made kind.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You'll be caught up in no time.


I hope so Jane. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Snowdrop to the middle of clue 3 - i.e. the border.
I can see other options for beading this section now.
I will only use a sprinkling of beads in the body. I am stalled now - making up my mind how to proceed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I hope you are ok Tricia, that is dreadful and I imagine scary as well. 💞


I hope today is a better day, Tricia!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just checked and the Colourway was Fiesta.

This is what I knit with it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-90351-1.html

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Beautiful, Sue.
> In case the others haven't picked up on it, this is the same yarn that I am using for Snowdrop just a darker shade of blue.
> A red Glimmer Snowdrop would be so nice - is it the Pomegranate? That is what I used for my MayApple.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Snowdrop to the middle of clue 3 - i.e. the border.
> I can see other options for beading this section now.
> I will only use a sprinkling of beads in the body. I am stalled now - making up my mind how to proceed.


Beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks as though it will be stunning. I love the colour green/blues are my favourite too :thumbup:


Ditto from me! It's a lovely color.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just checked and the Colourway was Fiesta.
> 
> This is what I knit with it.
> 
> ...


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I used Katia Candy 100% Cotton for my first attempt at beading. I just soaked it in cold water for about 20 mins and then got the excess water out by wrapping it in a towel and squeezing it. Then I just blocked it. I think it turned out ok. This was supposed to be for a doll but I did a few too many repeats of chart 1 so it's now for a teddy bear. 💞


It's lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Caryn. 🐾🐾💞


And from me, too, Caryn. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Alpine after blocking. I have about the same quantity of yarn in the red Glimmer and I am thinking of frogging my Snowdrop and starting again with that and knitting until the yarn runs out.
> 
> The blocked size of this was 60" x 9"
> 
> Sue


Absolutely beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just checked and the Colourway was Fiesta.
> 
> This is what I knit with it.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful Alexandra, Sue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is so pretty, Belle Simple is sometimes best and the colour is lovely.


Belle1 said:


> Goodness -- what a rolicking start!!!! I swear my fingers are twitching -- so wish I could just join in, but I'm really trying to be good (defined as 1 project at a time). Well I was BAD last week. Last Saturday morning, I spotted a problem in the curtains and had to rip several rows (beginning to sound like an old song) and so by Sunday morning when I had everything straightened out and back on track, I decided to take a look at my yarn and find some that I could just start something really simple that I could work on when I have my surgeries. Well found some wonderful coral colored acrylic (80%), 10% wool, 10% mohair. And decided to just start a center square and knit. Spend the better part of the first couple of days telling myself NO -- NO you don't want a pattern -- NO keep it simple, etc. Of course, I ended up working on it all week and finished it up this morning. So now I have to get back to the curtains which are about 16" long at this point. But I must say, I'm sorely tempted to grab some needles and some lace yarn and join in......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Snowdrop to the middle of clue 3 - i.e. the border.
> I can see other options for beading this section now.
> I will only use a sprinkling of beads in the body. I am stalled now - making up my mind how to proceed.


I finished clue 3 last night and started on clue 4. I haven't put any beads on since the garter rows. Trying to make up my mind whether I want to (and then where I would put them) or just have the beads on the ends of the scarf. Hmmmm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typically the blue is not true to the skein- it is quite a bit richer ( and staining my hands!)


Beautiful colour. That is going to be so prettyt.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I used Katia Candy 100% Cotton for my first attempt at beading. I just soaked it in cold water for about 20 mins and then got the excess water out by wrapping it in a towel and squeezing it. Then I just blocked it. I think it turned out ok. This was supposed to be for a doll but I did a few too many repeats of chart 1 so it's now for a teddy bear. 💞


That is lovely. I really like Candy but am using Panama for Snowdrop. Thank you for the blocking advice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just checked and the Colourway was Fiesta.
> This is what I knit with it.


The Alexandra looks marvellous in that Glimmer. Pomegranate is more of a Burgundy.
I had the idea in my head that Alexandra was designed with lace weight in mind. Did you make any adjustments using the fingering weight?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, it's homeless at the moment. I am going to give it one of my granddaughters but you can't send one to Siena without having one for her sister Taylen. You know what that means, I have to make another one. It's on the list. I haven't started my Snowdrop yet and I can't wait. I have been up to my ears with making Gypsycream teddy bears. I have made 9 so far and I still have a few more requests. I'm ready for a break and want to get back to some pretty lace knitting. 💞


9 bears? Goodness, you are a one woman production line but Gypsycream's bears are irresistible. I've done 2 and promised myself I would make a poppet soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I love your colors. I too was wondering about the dye coming off on your hands while you are knitting it. They say that vinegar sets the dye. Maybe it needs a vinegar bath.


I was going to check with the lady I bought it from, what mordants she would have used- and what would be an appropriate rinse!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros.
Because of frogging what I did on Sunday, I am now behind my self-imposed quota of 2 clues a day. I am anxious to decide on beads so I can move on now & catch up with myself.
I am being distracted by wanting to finish off Iolanthe - on the 6th of 7 charts - & doing the last clue of Triangle of Happiness. Not to mention getting clue three of Mountain Mist done so that I can move on to the last clue... or....


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Alpine after blocking. I have about the same quantity of yarn in the red Glimmer and I am thinking of frogging my Snowdrop and starting again with that and knitting until the yarn runs out.
> 
> The blocked size of this was 60" x 9"
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous - and very wearable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally getting here! My dog had to have a Mast cyst removed from his leg and I have been taking him to the vet for bloodwork and then the procedure. He is home now and has to take lots of pills! Poor guy.
> 
> I have started the snowdrop scarf with alpaca lace. I won't be adding beads. Maybe I will be able to catch up today.
> 
> ...


Anything would be worth a try, I guess- and vinegar comes cheap. I'll do it after the knitting though- I've not yet located my yarn swift!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I haven't put any beads on since the garter rows. Trying to make up my mind whether I want to (and then where I would put them)...


I had originally though that I would put them in the centres of the leaf-shapes but now I am leaning towards putting them on the points in this section. The last section would lend itself to that as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Julie, that is gorgeous! Reminds me of the colourway that I used for Lightning Thief - just a little lighter. It is working up so nicely in this cowl pattern.
> Hopefully, the staining will stop once it is washed.


 :thumbup: Thanks Jane! I love Alpaca!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Snowdrop to the middle of clue 3 - i.e. the border.
> I can see other options for beading this section now.
> I will only use a sprinkling of beads in the body. I am stalled now - making up my mind how to proceed.


The beads make it extra special It is going to be very glam, Jane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hopefully a dose of salt & vinegar will help set it so that you don't loose too much colour.


There seems to be consensus about the vinegar- myself I would have headed for the salt jar (preferably with no iodine).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Me too. 💞


ref: Ringo- :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Norma. He seems to be ok, just limping and I guess sore!


Failed to mention your dog, earlier- hoping it passes quickly!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be consensus about the vinegar- myself I would have headed for the salt jar (preferably with no iodine).


Sometimes people have recommend salt to me & others vinegar so when I came across this recommendation for both at once, I figured it would be even better:
http://www.ehow.com/how_5210690_colorfast-clothing.html


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had originally though that I would put them in the centres of the leaf-shapes but now I am leaning towards putting them on the points in this section. The last section would lend itself to that as well.


That's sort of what I've been thinking. I don't re-do my knitting from clue 3, so may put them in clue 4 in the center of the leaf shapes as you suggested and I'd been thinking. Needed to ponder that a bit overnight and I think I'll give that a go today and see what I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... It is going to be very glam, Jane.


I hope not over the top, though. There will only be scattered beads from now on, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful colour. That is going to be so prettyt.


Thanks Linda!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... I don't re-do my knitting from clue 3, so may put them in clue 4 in the center of the leaf shapes ...


If you decide as you go that you would have preferred them in clue 3, you might try the technique of adding them that was mentioned earlier. It would only be a few.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sometimes people have recommend salt to me & others vinegar so when I came across this recommendation for both at once, I figured it would be even better:
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5210690_colorfast-clothing.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you decide as you go that you would have preferred them in clue 3, you might try the technique of adding them that was mentioned earlier. It would only be a few.


That's true and would probably be a good experience for me to give that a try!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually, I thought it was for fingering, but could be mistaken. I have made several, all in fingering.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The Alexandra looks marvellous in that Glimmer. Pomegranate is more of a Burgundy.
> I had the idea in my head that Alexandra was designed with lace weight in mind. Did you make any adjustments using the fingering weight?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> boom chicka boom boom


 Very cute!!

Sue I really like that... and Jane I like your bead placement.. the colors the two of you used are really nice..

I am going to print off the next few charts and then get busy..

It was a nice walk.. but very cold.. the wind was blowing pretty good.. once we got in the trees it was very pleasant.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Great 'simple' square Belle.


Mel, I found this pic just for you. A little lighthearted humor for you in warm FL. Think of us up north if you happen to get too hot. LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that is a good one :XD:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It would appear so. This is sport weight, right? It is consuming the thicker yarn more quickly than it would lighter yarn - 3 reps might have been better.
> My fingering weight is going at about 3.5-4 grams per clue. Yours must be using almost twice that. Do you knit loosely?


I usually knit a little tight and have to go up 1 or 2 needle sizes to get gauge. I will look some more at the stash. Maybe half snow white and the other half different. There is a skein of coral, some black and some green. The weight/size may be a little different.

The other option is frog now and start again with 3 repeats.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, that is a good one :XD:


I agree!! with so much more snow in the last few years it seems like some people have found new ways to break the 'Cabin Fever' 

I have a pic of my snowdrop so far.. the yarn is kind of crinkly so the stitches aren't as smooth as I like.. I am hoping with a good soaking and nice blocking with my wires that is will smooth out nicely.. I really like this yarn. It doesn't split but it really doesn't have much stretch either so I am glad I went with the US 6 needles


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I usually knit a little tight and have to go up 1 or 2 needle sizes to get gauge. I will look some more at the stash. Maybe half snow white and the other half different. There is a skein of coral, some black and some green. The weight/size may be a little different.
> 
> The other option is frog now and start again with 3 repeats.


Look at the scarf and see where you could change colors?? all shades of white would be pretty ...  I can see you using what you have.. you have a good eye for putting yarns together... I think what ever you decide will look nice...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, I missed you were not feeling well. I hope the weather and your chest improve.


I am feeling fine. This bronchial thing is constant. My folks were told I would out grow it. Even in summer, if the evenings are damp I start coughing. The cold makes it worse.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> I used Katia Candy 100% Cotton for my first attempt at beading. I just soaked it in cold water for about 20 mins and then got the excess water out by wrapping it in a towel and squeezing it. Then I just blocked it. I think it turned out ok. This was supposed to be for a doll but I did a few too many repeats of chart 1 so it's now for a teddy bear. 💞


Ros, very cute.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, busy ladies! I did not know about salt and vinegar setting the color in something. Thanks for that bit of info.!
> 
> Ros, I am not the least bit surprised that you have that pattern already.  (Beautiful teddy bear shawl!!!)
> 
> ...


Back in the "hippy" days (60s and 70s) acrylic paint was used to paint clothing. It was set by steaming with a press cloth soaked in vinegar and salt.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just touching base quickly here. Am behind a real reading about 8-9 pp now but ran thru briefly. Ronie--your Snowdrop is looking terrific. The pattern reads so clearly.

Everyone is moving along so well. I have my usual frustrations. Have redone clue 3 at least 3 times now. Dropping a stitch and winding up frogging 8-10 rows, etc. Clearly am not relaxed and stressing too much. This is not the project for relaxing. Need a simple project like Belle's blanket but since I began this, will struggle thru.

One problem is the left border, row 37. It begins with 2 separate decrease stitches. But by segment end am short 1 stitch. Is this a pattern error where an extra decrease was written?

What I see is that left border section in Clue 3 requires 11 st so where does that extra st come from?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your snowdrop has started very well :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Back in the "hippy" days (60s and 70s) acrylic paint was used to paint clothing. It was set by steaming with a press cloth soaked in vinegar and salt.


Interesting! I didn't know that either.

Jane and Ronie, your snowdrops are beautiful!

Chris, the biker snowman/woman is great!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, I found this pic just for you...


Cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have a pic of my snowdrop so far...


Coming along great - & I can even see those beads in there!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Interesting! I didn't know that either.
> 
> Jane and Ronie, your snowdrops are beautiful!
> 
> Chris, the biker snowman/woman is great!!!


Imagine the smell on the vinegar as it steamed! Reminded me of making pickles and boiling the vinegar solution to pour over the cucumber pickles. It worked and the designs lasted until the paint would start cracking and peeling it applied too think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...One problem is the left border, row 37. It begins with 2 separate decrease stitches....


I cannot see 2 decreases there. It starts with E - which is your edge, then there is a K2tog followed by 3 knit stitches...

In terms of the missing stitch: on the first repeat it says that you should read that decrease stitch as K2tog but after that it should be s2Kpo. Could this account for it?

I haven't started this row yet as I put it aside to consider my beading & am working on Iolanthe instead. I decided to cheat & knit during the day today since I am behind in so many projects & for some reason can't seem to accomplish much in the evening. 
I'll knit that row now to see if it works for me - but others are past this point so it must work out okay.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree!! with so much more snow in the last few years it seems like some people have found new ways to break the 'Cabin Fever'
> 
> I have a pic of my snowdrop so far.. the yarn is kind of crinkly so the stitches aren't as smooth as I like.. I am hoping with a good soaking and nice blocking with my wires that is will smooth out nicely.. I really like this yarn. It doesn't split but it really doesn't have much stretch either so I am glad I went with the US 6 needles


Beautifully delicate looking


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I cannot see 2 decreases there. It starts with E - which is your edge, then there is a K2tog followed by 3 knit stitches...
> 
> In terms of the missing stitch: on the first repeat it says that you should read that decrease stitch as K2tog but after that it should be s2Kpo. Could this account for it?
> 
> ...


On the left border it starts with 2 decreases but in the first repeat it is k2tog and all other repeats cdd. It seemed to work ok for me. One of the reasons I don't like charts is it is hard to see those little variations in symbols. Then if color is used I can't see the symbols at all on some colors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...One problem is the left border, row 37. It begins with 2 separate decrease stitches...


Okay- I was looking at the start of the row not the last section - as you specified. I see the two decrease stitches now. I knit the row & had the right # of stitches - I think that it might be that K2tog instead of the CDD at the beginning of the pattern reps that has caused the problem.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...One of the reasons I don't like charts is it is hard to see those little variations in symbols. Then if color is used I can't see the symbols at all on some colors.


I always use a pink highlighter on ssk or skpsso stitches & a blue one on K2tog stitches. It doesn't hide the symbol. I don't even think of what the stitches are anymore when I knit them - I think pink & blue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I always use a pink highlighter on ssk or skpsso stitches & a blue one on K2tog stitches. It doesn't hide the symbol. I don't even think of what the stitches are anymore when I knit them - I think pink & blue.


I highlight my various stitches, too. It helps keep me sane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, 9 bears. Wow! Are your needles steaming??? 

Sue, two gorgeous shawls. Lovely, lovely.

Ronie, great start on your Snowdrop.

So many pages this morning, the net must be humming. Hope I didn't miss anyone. Loved the snowman, Chris.

Gotta run.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane and Ronie - thanks for posting your progress so far on Snowdrop. Lovely, both of them


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros.
> Because of frogging what I did on Sunday, I am now behind my self-imposed quota of 2 clues a day. I am anxious to decide on beads so I can move on now & catch up with myself.
> I am being distracted by wanting to finish off Iolanthe - on the 6th of 7 charts - & doing the last clue of Triangle of Happiness. Not to mention getting clue three of Mountain Mist done so that I can move on to the last clue... or....


I am breathless just reading through your WIP list, LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, I found this pic just for you. A little lighthearted humor for you in warm FL. Think of us up north if you happen to get too hot. LOL


Chris, this is brilliant! Thanks!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am breathless just reading through your WIP list, LOL


Well, if I listed them all it would really knock the wind out of your sails!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> On the left border it starts with 2 decreases but in the first repeat it is k2tog and all other repeats cdd. It seemed to work ok for me. One of the reasons I don't like charts is it is hard to see those little variations in symbols. Then if color is used I can't see the symbols at all on some colors.


Thanx Tricia--after a considerable amount of head banging, it finally sunk in. Realized the written instructions were there for a reason. Duh!!!! so finally finished Clue 3 for the last time. Okay, you can laugh at me. I can be very dead in the head at times.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Reversible Cowl pattern free until February 27, 2015.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scandens

Edited: it's a cowl not an owl.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Tricia--after a considerable amount of head banging, it finally sunk in. Realized the written instructions were there for a reason. Duh!!!! so finally finished Clue 3 for the last time. Okay, you can laugh at me. I can be very dead in the head at times.


I have those days too. Sometimes I start over 3 or 4 times just because I read through instructions too fast - maybe read a k2tog as k2. The symbols are even worse. O, O., it is easy to miss the . / \ easy to reverse . The bad part is once I read it wrong reading again, I see it the same wrong way. Time to do something else or at least a different wip. Glad to help when and where I can.

Oh, have you heard why it takes older people to answer?
They have so much stored in memory it takes longer to find the information.
System overload?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

[Tricia, thank you for sharing your jonquils! Last night as the sun was setting AFTER 6:00, I was thinking that it "looks" like Spring is coming, but outside it sure didn't "feel" like it was. Now, I know it will. Thank you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Tricia, look at you! Pictures with grass and early flowers coming. So looking forward to that coming out here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I love your signs of springs :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. I love to see everyones WIP's.. Our daffodils have been up for a while now.. I can tell Spring is in the air... lots of fruit trees in full bloom too... just in time for one last heavy frost.. LOL

Tanya I am glad you figured it out.. I went through and colored all my symbols and when I came across the funny looking one I had to look it up... I sure wish there was a place to print off all the charts at once.. at this rate the pattern will be 50 pages long!!!

I am working on #4 right now.. but I have some things that needed done so it is set aside for a few hours..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Reversible owl pattern free until February 27, 2015.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scandens


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Tricia, look at you! Pictures with grass and early flowers coming. So looking forward to that coming out here.


Yes, Tricia, thank you for those photos of signs of spring!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have those days too. Sometimes I start over 3 or 4 times just because I read through instructions too fast - maybe read a k2tog as k2. The symbols are even worse. O, O., it is easy to miss the . / \ easy to reverse . The bad part is once I read it wrong reading again, I see it the same wrong way. Time to do something else or at least a different wip. Glad to help when and where I can.
> 
> Oh, have you heard why it takes older people to answer?
> They have so much stored in memory it takes longer to find the information.
> System overload?


Oh, Tricia--sooo glad you spoke of these visual aberrations. I have suffered them for decades due to the visual problems I have. People look at me like I am speaking Greek when I try to describe the problem. And as I got older and my near/far vision began to wane, the problem has gotten worse. And it is so true that once we make a mistake, it gets impregnated in our brain and so hard to see correctly to understand and undo the mistakes. These little bits of sharing alone make this group so valuable to help deal with the frustrations that arise.

And I laughed at your quip about having to search thru our information files --just this a.m. I was talking to a friend who is 72 young and telling her this very point . I must say that I think there is a lot of truth in it. We do have a lifetime of info stored and like our computers, our brain goes on overload and fragments our files.

Just finished Clue 5 and want to get to #7 today. That will be a visual challenge.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane!


Well, I see in your quoted text that I have given the link to a pattern for a "reversible owl". Not sure I'd want to knit owl innards ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Other bits: 

Cannot believe the springing flowers, Tricia. WE are so buried in snow still and frigid temps. Spring is going to be very late here given the amount of snow that has to melt--unless we get some high temps for about a week. We can hope!

Ronie: The only way I can think to print only the charts would be to copy each chart to a word document and put 3 or 4 on a page. Lots of work to do this, but it may work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Tricia, thanks for sharing the signs of spring! There is hope. It snowed here last night and tomorrow night it is supposed to snow again. At least It does melt fast here though. 

Chris, the biker snowman was fun to see. Some people are so imaginative.

Jane and Roni, your Snowdrops are looking so pretty. Love the bead placements so far. 

Tanya, glad you were able to figure things out and move along. That happens to me a lot too. It does get frustrating.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> That is lovely. I really like Candy but am using Panama for Snowdrop. Thank you for the blocking advice.


Thank you Linda. I'm not very experienced in the blocking department. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> 9 bears? Goodness, you are a one woman production line but Gypsycream's bears are irresistible. I've done 2 and promised myself I would make a poppet soon.


I love the Bears and I haven't tried a poppet yet. There are just not enough hours in a day!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros.
> Because of frogging what I did on Sunday, I am now behind my self-imposed quota of 2 clues a day. I am anxious to decide on beads so I can move on now & catch up with myself.
> I am being distracted by wanting to finish off Iolanthe - on the 6th of 7 charts - & doing the last clue of Triangle of Happiness. Not to mention getting clue three of Mountain Mist done so that I can move on to the last clue... or....


Oh my goodness Jane, how do you keep up with where you are at on all of those projects???😳💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I am feeling fine. This bronchial thing is constant. My folks were told I would out grow it. Even in summer, if the evenings are damp I start coughing. The cold makes it worse.


I'm glad you are feeling fine, but sorry it's a constant thing you have to deal with.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, very cute.


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, I found this pic just for you. A little lighthearted humor for you in warm FL. Think of us up north if you happen to get too hot. LOL


I love it Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I agree!! with so much more snow in the last few years it seems like some people have found new ways to break the 'Cabin Fever'
> 
> I have a pic of my snowdrop so far.. the yarn is kind of crinkly so the stitches aren't as smooth as I like.. I am hoping with a good soaking and nice blocking with my wires that is will smooth out nicely.. I really like this yarn. It doesn't split but it really doesn't have much stretch either so I am glad I went with the US 6 needles


Beautiful Ronie. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, I cannot say the cold affects me too much as my throat is more open.

But I have to NOT bend forward TOO long or I mess up the floor as my (had to sneeze at thought) nose drips. Having extra tissue is essential. I just visited a church member who cannot go outside with the single-digit temperatures because she cannot breathe.

Between the hard candy, saline solution, and tissue I'm surviving. Forgot about the essential Vaseline for lips and nose. Don't need to bleed also. Having the fleece coat is SOOO nice.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, 9 bears. Wow! Are your needles steaming??? .


No Bev, the yarn keeps calling my name and I need to see what they look like in almost every colour. I even have some black with a silver sparkle through it and a red with a silver sparkle through it. I can't wait to see how they turn out.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, if I listed them all it would really knock the wind out of your sails!


Well, well, well Jane I dare you to list them all. It would be a great list I'm sure!!!! 😉😉😉💞 I'm looking forward to seeing your list, but it would probably take too much time out of your knitting time to prepare, so it's ok if you don't. 😀


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> No Bev, the yarn keeps calling my name and I need to see what they look like in almost every colour. I even have some black with a silver sparkle through it and a red with a silver sparkle through it. I can't wait to see how they turn out.💞


I hope that you line them all up in some pictures for us. I would love to see them all.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, I love your signs of springs :thumbup:


Me too Tricia. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I see in your quoted text that I have given the link to a pattern for a "reversible owl". Not sure I'd want to knit owl innards ...


I caught that and got a chuckle out of it. No, I don't think I'd be interested in knitting owl innards either.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I cast on Snowdrop for the second time, this time with the Glimmer, but think I am going to frog again and drop another repeat as I am not sure if I have enough yarn with this width. I do like it in this colour, although it is not a colour I will wear. Maybe this will be my secondChristmas gift .


Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Other bits:
> 
> Cannot believe the springing flowers, Tricia. WE are so buried in snow still and frigid temps. Spring is going to be very late here given the amount of snow that has to melt--unless we get some high temps for about a week. We can hope!
> 
> Ronie: The only way I can think to print only the charts would be to copy each chart to a word document and put 3 or 4 on a page. Lots of work to do this, but it may work.


But it would be worth it to save on ink. I am going to try that starting with chart 7 and see how it looks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well, I cannot say the cold affects me too much as my throat is more open.
> 
> But I have to NOT bend forward TOO long or I mess up the floor as my (had to sneeze at thought) nose drips. Having extra tissue is essential. I just visited a church member who cannot go outside with the single-digit temperatures because she cannot breathe.
> 
> Between the hard candy, saline solution, and tissue I'm surviving. Forgot about the essential Vaseline for lips and nose. Don't need to bleed also. Having the fleece coat is SOOO nice.


My nose will run like that too.. but I don't think mine has anything to do with the temps.. it just has a mind of its own and is also very sensitive .. I keep Sudafed, tissues, benedril and vicks on hand.. what works the best is my nettie pot! if I have time and I use that then I am real good for awhile.. usually 

I am up to chart 5 and I am only doing 3 repeats, mine is 12 inches wide! just incase any of you were wondering how wide it could be at 3 repeats.. fingering and size 6 needles..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Glad you all appreciated the bit of green. Some flowers came up earlier and got frosted in the last cold snap. I do see some new green coming up there.

Crocus are hardy and will bloom in the snow. We have another month of winter. That may be the plants that got frosted.

I think I need to get 130 rows out of each skein if only using the Snow white. The picture looks more yellow than the yarn is. Think more cream. I wonder if age has changed it. I think of snow white as a bright white, with sparkle maybe. Think I will finish this skein then decide. I tried beads but they look lost in the yarn and it is hard to pull the yarn through the bead hole.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> My nose will run like that too.. but I don't think mine has anything to do with the temps.. it just has a mind of its own and is also very sensitive .. I keep Sudafed, tissues, benedril and vicks on hand.. what works the best is my nettie pot! if I have time and I use that then I am real good for awhile.. usually
> 
> I am up to chart 5 and I am only doing 3 repeats, mine is 12 inches wide! just incase any of you were wondering how wide it could be at 3 repeats.. fingering and size 6 needles..


I think the nose running comes as we get older and may even be hereditary. Dad's nose would run at times. Now mine does, especially on cold, windy days when I am working outside. Use Vicks, Vaseline, saline nose spray and allergy and sinus otc meds. My sinuses run for a couple of hours every morning.

Going to start over. Thanks Ronie for your measurement information. Since yarn will be tight anyway there is no reason to waste any more time. 3 repeats with my sport yarn and #9 US needles should give 15-16 inches.

Off to frog! :XD: Maybe I can catch up in a few days.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your start with the red.  Anyone getting that for Christmas will be well pleased.  I know I would.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I cast on Snowdrop for the second time, this time with the Glimmer, but think I am going to frog again and drop another repeat as I am not sure if I have enough yarn with this width. I do like it in this colour, although it is not a colour I will wear. Maybe this will be my secondChristmas gift .
> 
> Sue


It looks good, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Going back a bit here as I have not been too active the past couple days:

Not understanding the use of a starch when blocking bottom yarn. Wouldn't using a stiffener defeat the use of extra soft cotton yarn?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my Snowdrop through clue 6. I'm not sure I like the beads in the leaf area, but I may just live with it.  I'm using fingering and size 4 needles. It's about 9" wide with two repeats.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Oh my goodness Jane, how do you keep up with where you are at on all of those projects???


I assume this isn't rhetorical - I mark my place in my patterns as I go along.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...it would probably take too much time out of your knitting time to prepare...


You are right there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I cast on Snowdrop for the second time, this time with the Glimmer...


This will be beautiful, Sue. How much yarn do you have?
Over the 71 stitches, I have been using 3.5-4 g per clue. Even at 4 g each that would be 96g - only 2 skeins.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love your Snowdrop.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Snowdrop through clue 6....


Looking good!!
I am just finishing clue 4. I think that my eyes are too tired to continue past that so I am still a day behind.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good!!
> I am just finishing clue 4. I think that my eyes are too tired to continue past that so I am still a day behind.


Thanks, Jane! I hear what you're saying about tired eyes. I can only go so long with lace knitting before needing a break.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I just frogged and cast on with 2 pattern repeats (47 stitches). I do not intend frogging again.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It looks good, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I just frogged and cast on with 2 pattern repeats (47 stitches). I do not intend frogging again.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It looks good, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your Snowdrop.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I just frogged and cast on with 2 pattern repeats (47 stitches). I do not intend frogging again.
> 
> Sue


I hear you on that. I'm just going to keep going unless something looks drastically wrong!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like Jane, I have a lot of WIPs on the go at any one time. My goal this week was to finish two,which I have just done. first was Alpine and just now Shades of Sapphire, from the Triangle of Happiness MKAL. Now to concentrate on Mountain Mist and Snowdrop.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Like Jane, I have a lot of WIPs on the go at any one time. My goal this week was to finish two,which I have just done. first was Alpine and just now Shades of Sapphire, from the Triangle of Happiness MKAL. Now to concentrate on Mountain Mist and Snowdrop.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely stunning! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was really set to get thru clue 7 but eyes, back, and thumbs are screaming at me. It has been a very long time since there was such thumb pain with knitting. Need to give it a break and stretch out on the couch. Giving my attention to the screaming Dance Moms!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, I like the red yarn. Too bad you had to frog again. It will make a nice gift for some lucky person.

Pam, yours is also coming alon great. I like the way the beads look in the leaves. 

I am only on day 2, hope to finish that chart tonight.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Like Jane, I have a lot of WIPs on the go at any one time. My goal this week was to finish two,which I have just done. first was Alpine and just now Shades of Sapphire, from the Triangle of Happiness MKAL. Now to concentrate on Mountain Mist and Snowdrop.
> Sue


Wow Sue, that is just magnificent! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, I like the red yarn. Too bad you had to frog again. It will make a nice gift for some lucky person.
> 
> Pam, yours is also coming alon great. I like the way the beads look in the leaves.
> 
> I am only on day 2, hope to finish that chart tonight.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Was really set to get thru clue 7 but eyes, back, and thumbs are screaming at me. It has been a very long time since there was such thumb pain with knitting. Need to give it a break and stretch out on the couch. Giving my attention to the screaming Dance Moms!


Definitely give those body parts the rest they need!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Turquoise is such a great color Pam. Your Snowdrop is going to be lovely.

Beautiful vibrant red Sue. Sorry you had to frog (again) but it will look great when done.

Sue, your blue shawl (Shades of Sapphire?) reminds me of cathedral windows. Lovely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Turquoise is such a great color Pam. Your Snowdrop is going to be lovely.
> 
> Beautiful vibrant red Sue. Sorry you had to frog (again) but it will look great when done.
> 
> Sue, your blue shawl (Shades of Sapphire?) reminds me of cathedral windows. Lovely.


Thanks, Melanie! It's actually a deeper color than the photo shows. Just can't seem to get true color photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Shades of Sapphire, from the Triangle of Happiness MKAL...


Looks great, Sue 
I haven't even started Clue 4 yet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love, love, love your Shades of Sapphire. Gorgeous.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely stunning! You do such beautiful work!


I totally agree with Pam, Sue!!! Incredible!!!

Your Snowdrops look great, both of you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I totally agree with Pam, Sue!!! Incredible!!!
> 
> Your Snowdrops look great, both of you.


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have about 91 grams. I have already frogged and cast on and just about finished finished clue 1 again, but with 2 pattern repeats. Do all,the clues have the same number of row to them? I hadn't thought about weighing yet. I had to do that with Alpine but it was the same pattern throughout of course.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This will be beautiful, Sue. How much yarn do you have?
> Over the 71 stitches, I have been using 3.5-4 g per clue. Even at 4 g each that would be 96g - only 2 skeins.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Do all,the clues have the same number of row to them? ...


Oh - I just assumed - but assumed incorrectly. Some of them have 15 & others 17 - only the first few & the last few have 13.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Pam, your Snowdrop looks great.
Sue, yours too and also the shawl is exquisite.
I can barely keep my eyes open so I will be saying goodnight. Hopefully I'll get a picture posted tomorrow of mine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pam, your Snowdrop looks great.
> Sue, yours too and also the shawl is exquisite.
> I can barely keep my eyes open so I will be saying goodnight. Hopefully I'll get a picture posted tomorrow of mine.


Thanks, Chris! Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will look forward to seeing yours too. I'm like you with difficulty staying awake now too.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Pam, your Snowdrop looks great.
> Sue, yours too and also the shawl is exquisite.
> I can barely keep my eyes open so I will be saying goodnight. Hopefully I'll get a picture posted tomorrow of mine.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I will catch up with the posts a little later, probably when my darling GS has his next sleep. I couldn't resist posting these. Jackson found Keira-Lee's dolls shawl and grabbed it, he has been carting it around everywhere since. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with the posts a little later, probably when my darling GS has his next sleep. I couldn't resist posting these. Jackson found Keira-Lee's dolls shawl and grabbed it, he has been carting it around everywhere since. 💞


Awwwwww. He is adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Awwwwww. He is adorable!


Thank you Pam.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with the posts a little later, probably when my darling GS has his next sleep. I couldn't resist posting these. Jackson found Keira-Lee's dolls shawl and grabbed it, he has been carting it around everywhere since. 💞


Jackson really does have a thing for your blankets and anything else that will serve. That is so nice.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jackson really does have a thing for your blankets and anything else that will serve. That is so nice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a sweetie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great to see another snowdrop, Sue. I love the colour but I wouldn't wear it either :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, that is very pretty :thumbup: I am hoping my beads come today so I can join in and not just ooh and ahh on the side lines.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Like Jane, I have a lot of WIPs on the go at any one time. My goal this week was to finish two,which I have just done. first was Alpine and just now Shades of Sapphire, from the Triangle of Happiness MKAL. Now to concentrate on Mountain Mist and Snowdrop.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful. Your needles must be producing sparks :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, Jackson is so cute. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just finished the dishcloth and will probably frog it. Don't know what I dislike more: the color of the subject, both are so un-me.

Will try to post a photo of the Snowdrop later after I get batteries recharged. None of my batteries are holding a charge any longer--another expense, Grrrrrr.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, what adorable pictures of your adorable Jackson. He definitely has a thing for knitted things. I believe that is because of his grandma.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I couldn't resist posting these. ...


Little sweetheart. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, Jackson is not only very cute,but he is also very smart. He knows a soft cuddly, pretty shawl when he sees one!

Tanya, I agree about the dishcloth, but I will use it anyway!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just finished the dishcloth and will probably frog it...


I wasn't totally enamoured of this one either - still a bit of fun to try & guess what it is. I wouldn't frog it - since it will be used to wash the dishes. The January one I gave to a friend. This one will be doing service in * my* sink.


> Will try to post a photo of the Snowdrop later ...


Looking forward to that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't particularly like the design of the dishcloth, but I expect to use it. What I don't like is that the last three or four days clues are just lumped together. I enjoy those two rows a night offerings.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I enjoy those two rows a night offerings.


Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is very pretty :thumbup: I am hoping my beads come today so I can join in and not just ooh and ahh on the side lines.


Thank you, Norma. I hope your beads arrive, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too.


Me, too. I don't care for this one either, but it will get used on my dishes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too.


Me, too. I don't care for this one either, but it will get used on my dishes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I really enjoyed this knit.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely stunning! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Than you, Caryn. I am very happy with it. I loved the yarn, which was a Madeline Tosh lace. It didn't use as much lace as I expected, although I did get yarn barf for the last couple of rows. My daughter, Amy, really liked it, but this is one I plan on keeping, but have enough yarn left that I will knit her a lacy scarf with it.

Sue


sisu said:


> Wow Sue, that is just magnificent! :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> There are just not enough hours in a day!! 💞


Totally agree.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

T hank you, Melanie. I did get to midway through clue 2 last night so I am on the way again. It is a beautiful colour, just not for me. This was a leftover from a shawl that I had made. I think one of my granddaughters would wear this colour.
Sue


MissMelba said:


> Beautiful vibrant red Sue. Sorry you had to frog (again) but it will look great when done.
> 
> Sue, your blue shawl (Shades of Sapphire?) reminds me of cathedral windows. Lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I am very happy with it. Half of Clue 4 is stockinette and there are not a lot of beads in this clue, so won't take you long. I just needed to finish something and this was the lucky one. I even have enough yarn left that I will knit a lace scarf for Amy as she really liked the colour, but this is one I definitely am hanging on to.
Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue
> I haven't even started Clue 4 yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Like Jane, I have a lot of WIPs on the go at any one time. My goal this week was to finish two,which I have just done. first was Alpine and just now Shades of Sapphire, from the Triangle of Happiness MKAL. Now to concentrate on Mountain Mist and Snowdrop.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful. You always seem to choose the perfect yarn for the project.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up with the posts a little later, probably when my darling GS has his next sleep. I couldn't resist posting these. Jackson found Keira-Lee's dolls shawl and grabbed it, he has been carting it around everywhere since. 💞


Warning! Cuteness overload. Boys love pretty handknits too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I am very fortunate as I have a little stash now. A couple of years ago, I only bought as needed for a project.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Beautiful. You always seem to choose the perfect yarn for the project.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Going back a bit here as I have not been too active the past couple days:
> 
> Not understanding the use of a starch when blocking bottom yarn. Wouldn't using a stiffener defeat the use of extra soft cotton yarn?


I was wondering how the cotton would hhold the blocking. I presume a touch of starch would help keep the lace open.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Snowdrop through clue 6. I'm not sure I like the beads in the leaf area, but I may just live with it.  I'm using fingering and size 4 needles. It's about 9" wide with two repeats.


It looks lovely. How does it feel weight wise?I'm thinking I may knit this again with beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...won't take you long...


Maybe not but I have to get it fit in amongst everything else.


> I just needed to finish something ...


I have the same need so maybe I will follow suit.


> I will knit a lace scarf for Amy as she really liked the colour...


So nice to have people around you who appreciate your knitting.


> but this is one I definitely am hanging on to.


I envy the fact that you are able to wear your lovely creations.
My Lightning Thief is hung on the back of a dining room chair & when I pass by, I wonder who I will give it to & if they will appreciate it. Then I wonder about how hard it will be to let it go.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free - interesting stitch: Sandpiper Mesh Scarf by Susan Mills
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandpiper-mesh-scarf

This is also interesting but I doubt that I'd knit it: Chaukor by Sandhya S.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chaukor


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya the key was to give it a _light_ spray to give it body and to hold its block! Mine are all very soft still  My eye's give out before anything else it seems.. the next time I go into the eye Dr. I am going to get a pair of knitting glasses.. he said to just get Drug Store Readers but I don't think my eye's would get so tired so quickly if they were the correct strength  as for the washcloth you can do what I do I use them for dusting my floors too!!! they stick to those swiffer type brooms and do a great job..

Sue I really like the red!! I think you will be happy with your decision for 2 repeats.. at 3 its 12 inches wide so yours should be between 10 and 9 inches wide.. a nice size for a scarf..

Pam I really like this...I love the multi colored beads too... it makes this a nice sporty scarf  If you really don't like them could you gently break the beads? I would leave them... I like them.. LOL

Sue that is so pretty and delicate!! I would love to watch you knit and see how you make such pretty delecate shawls. When I work on yarn that fine I am all scrunched up in a ball.. and tense all over.. My Lavender Fields was done in a very fine weight and I was a mess before it was done.. it turned out beautiful but so hard on my body..LOL I love all the pictures too!!!!! the details are amazing.. another _Stunning_ shawl!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros Oh my gosh isn't he adorable... he just likes anything you knit  and in his young age he probably thinks you only knit for him  

I had to pass on my walk this morning.. I have to bite the darn bullet and call the Dr. I can barely put weight on my leg now because of my hip.. that not right!!! LOL all the Xrays didn't show anything.. but maybe something will show now.. I need to do this now or I'll find myself with a brand new job (one can hope ) and have to take time off.. that would not be good. 
I will just do some strength training.. I have some great videos on how to do them!!  
I have plans to get a lot done on my scarf today.. it is so much fun to knit  I can see how Sue and Jane get hooked into all the MKAL's and KAL's


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free - interesting stitch: Sandpiper Mesh Scarf by Susan Mills
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandpiper-mesh-scarf
> 
> This is also interesting but I doubt that I'd knit it: Chaukor by Sandhya S.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chaukor


I really like the Chaukor!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It looks lovely. How does it feel weight wise?I'm thinking I may knit this again with beads.


Thank you, Linda. It feels fine weight-wise. The beads don't seem to make it heavy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya the key was to give it a _light_ spray to give it body and to hold its block! Mine are all very soft still  My eye's give out before anything else it seems.. the next time I go into the eye Dr. I am going to get a pair of knitting glasses.. he said to just get Drug Store Readers but I don't think my eye's would get so tired so quickly if they were the correct strength  as for the washcloth you can do what I do I use them for dusting my floors too!!! they stick to those swiffer type brooms and do a great job..
> 
> Sue I really like the red!! I think you will be happy with your decision for 2 repeats.. at 3 its 12 inches wide so yours should be between 10 and 9 inches wide.. a nice size for a scarf..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ronie. I'm going to leave them in. I'm getting used to them and do like the multi color, too. Kind of fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I really like the Chaukor!


I do, too!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, what adorable pictures of your adorable Jackson. He definitely has a thing for knitted things. I believe that is because of his grandma.


Seeing him makes my day!
What a lovely "security blanket" your knitting makes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I was wondering how the cotton would hhold the blocking. I presume a touch of starch would help keep the lace open.


When I sprayed the light coating on my cotton scarf, it dried beautifully and is still soft.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Pam I really like this...I love the multi colored beads too...


Me, too.
I had to go back & have another look at your bead placement (Pam) & was wishing that I had gone for more through the body. I am not frogging or tinking again so I will continue on.


> If you really don't like them could you gently break the beads?


I have heard of people doing this - using a hammer or pliers but you have to be careful not to break the yarn.
I *do* love those multicoloured Iris beads!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I had to pass on my walk this morning...I can barely put weight on my leg now because of my hip...


So sorry to hear this! You have been so committed to your walking that I know this is a big blow - not just the pain from your hip but not being able to do what you have grown to love.


> I can see how Sue and Jane get hooked into all the MKAL's and KAL's


It is a terrible addiction, isn't it? Some fun, though!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I really like the Chaukor!


I knew that the geometric design would be appealing to some of us &, although I said that I'd probably never knit it, I find it interesting & I am liking it more the more I look at it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx for the feedback on the starch with cotton. Will keep it in mind for summer hats.

Here is my Snowdrop--not stretched so a bit weird.

It seems that every few clues I run into a mental glitch so this a.m. saw that I had made a 2 mistakes and frogged Clue 7 after completing it. But as per usual, the mistakes kept coming and it has taken me over 2 hours to get back on track. This is way more than annoying. But now #7 is done and Snowdrop is resting till later today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I had a PM on Ravelry this morning from Unikatissima aka Susann Hajjar, the designer of Lace SnowDrop. She was very pleased to hear that we are running our mini-KAL. She is not a member of KP so asked me to pass on this message:


> Have fun with the knitting and send my greetings to your KAL partners


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Here is my Snowdrop...


So sorry that you have been having these snags with your Snowdrop. The good news is that it is looking marvellous.
How do you find working with the cashmere?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I really like the Chaukor!


Me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Linda. It feels fine weight-wise. The beads don't seem to make it heavy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> When I sprayed the light coating on my cotton scarf, it dried beautifully and is still soft.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Jane.. it is so true I do love it.. and I'm a bit angry that I didn't go right back to the Dr. when it started getting worse again.. good news it I can probably be back out when the weather is warm  I am being optimistic 

Tanya I like what you have so far.. I am going to probably get to that point today too... I tried to copy and paste from Adobe to Word and I couldn't do it.. I am sure some computer wizard could do it.. but I don't have the capabilities to do it..  So its printing one page at a time ... the best part is.. as I am working on it.. I can isolate different designs that I like and use them over again and again in different scarfs.. so it is definitely not a waste.. but a lot of ink all the same..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had a PM on Ravelry this morning from Unikatissima aka Susann Hajjar, the designer of Lace SnowDrop. She was very pleased to hear that we are running our mini-KAL. She is not a member of KP so asked me to pass on this message:


That is great news!!! I am happy she is pleased.  it would be nice if she could pop in.. but I understand not wanting to be involved in so many sites..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So sorry that you have been having these snags with your Snowdrop. The good news is that it is looking marvellous.
> How do you find working with the cashmere?


Glad you like it.

I think I am liking the cashmere. It is not as soft as I expected it to be but it works well--no splitting. The color is hard on my eyes and the Knit Pick tips are not as sharp as I would like for the K2tog stitches. The red is sooo very bright that adding beads would not have been to my liking. That learning can wait for another project.

Sounds like so much complaining, but not meaning to be. I would use it again and would like it in other colors, too.

BTW--That was a great idea to contact the designer and let her know of our KAL. I am sure it made her day. Perhaps she will peak in here or we can post our projects on Ravelry and link to her page. That is a nice way to honor our designers who provide free patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Jane.. it is so true I do love it.. and I'm a bit angry that I didn't go right back to the Dr. when it started getting worse again.. good news it I can probably be back out when the weather is warm  I am being optimistic
> 
> Tanya I like what you have so far.. I am going to probably get to that point today too... I tried to copy and paste from Adobe to Word and I couldn't do it.. I am sure some computer wizard could do it.. but I don't have the capabilities to do it..  So its printing one page at a time ... the best part is.. as I am working on it.. I can isolate different designs that I like and use them over again and again in different scarfs.. so it is definitely not a waste.. but a lot of ink all the same..


Thank you Ronie. Despite the frustrations, I think I am liking it too. Glad I didn't make it any wider as I had debated.

I think there are ways to select segments of the pattern. I was able to do it by right clicking and highlighting the diagrams. I lost it then on the MAC which gave me an option of doing a photo of the selection. I always loose those page snapshots no matter how often people show me where they are hiding. It certainly is a lot of ink to print all those pages.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free - interesting stitch: Sandpiper Mesh Scarf by Susan Mills
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandpiper-mesh-scarf
> 
> This is also interesting but I doubt that I'd knit it: Chaukor by Sandhya S.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chaukor


Like both these very much--With their quiet, rhythmic pattern I think they would work well for men depending on the yarn used. Maybe would make a nice His/Her matching set.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have heard of people doing this - using a hammer or pliers but you have to be careful not to break the yarn.
> I *do* love those multicoloured Iris beads!


Thanks, Jane. I need to figure out where I'll put them next as I start clue 7 today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had a PM on Ravelry this morning from Unikatissima aka Susann Hajjar, the designer of Lace SnowDrop. She was very pleased to hear that we are running our mini-KAL. She is not a member of KP so asked me to pass on this message:


That was nice of her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the feedback on the starch with cotton. Will keep it in mind for summer hats.
> 
> Here is my Snowdrop--not stretched so a bit weird.
> 
> It seems that every few clues I run into a mental glitch so this a.m. saw that I had made a 2 mistakes and frogged Clue 7 after completing it. But as per usual, the mistakes kept coming and it has taken me over 2 hours to get back on track. This is way more than annoying. But now #7 is done and Snowdrop is resting till later today.


I think it's looking great, Tanya!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice Aran weight cowl pattern: We Heart Pat by Cait St. George
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/we-heart-pat


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...That was a great idea to contact the designer and let her know of our KAL....


Well, actually, she contacted me to comment on my WIP & I told her about out KAL.


> Perhaps she will peak in here ...


I told her that I would send the link when we have our Parade - she doesn't have to be a KP member just to look.


> or we can post our projects on Ravelry and link to her page. That is a nice way to honor our designers who provide free patterns.


Agreed. I would encourage everyone to do so. If someone isn't familiar with how to set this up, I am willing to help.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, I am so sorry to hear that your hip is bothering you so much today. I sure hope you can finally get some answers. :?

Thanks for the additional patterns to my ravelry library, Jane. I really needed them.  That heart cable cowl is very pretty - I like the story behind it also.

How great to get the support of the designer of the Snowdrop. It must be very encouraging for her to know you are all enjoying the process and product of her hard work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I hope that your hip clears up quickly.

Sue, how is your DD doing this time with her procedure. Hoping it's going much, much better.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another great red snowdrop. Looking good so far despite all the travails Tanya.

Ronie, I hope your hip is better soon. 

Nice to hear the snowdrop designer likes our KAL. The parade is going to be marvelous!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

She is taking it much easier this time, and is on disability. We are keeping a very close eye this time. She really wants to get back to work, but the problem with the leaking really has to be resolved. She is staying with us for the week so there is someone at home with her and our SIL comes over after work.


eshlemania said:


> Sue, how is your DD doing this time with her procedure. Hoping it's going much, much better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Bev.
> 
> She is taking it much easier this time, and is on disability. We are keeping a very close eye this time. She really wants to get back to work, but the problem with the leaking really has to be resolved. She is staying with us for the week so there is someone at home with her and our SIL comes over after work.


It is so good that she can be with you. She is in my prayers for a thorough healing this time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice Aran weight cowl pattern: We Heart Pat by Cait St. George
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/we-heart-pat


Like the simplicity and the bold cable detail. Her knitting is really beautiful. You can just feel it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I had to pass on my walk this morning.. I have to bite the darn bullet and call the Dr. I can barely put weight on my leg now because of my hip.. that not right!!! LOL all the Xrays didn't show anything.. but maybe something will show now.. I need to do this now or I'll find myself with a brand new job (one can hope ) and have to take time off.. that would not be good.
> I will just do some strength training.. I have some great videos on how to do them!!
> I have plans to get a lot done on my scarf today.. it is so much fun to knit I can see how Sue and Jane get hooked into all the MKAL's and KAL's


Bursitus! Try a warm bean bag or heating blanket for 1 or more hours per day. You will have to relax the hip before doing any activity outside. Recommended for after walk too. I'd recommend one or two Excedrin...but I don't know your sensitivity --> so just the one.

I only take the Excedrin if I cannot walk due to hip or lower back pain. It is mostly my right hip...but I'm losing weight now and don't have the ache I used to.

*All* - This Chaukor has made it to the top of the private religious cloth pattern list! Calculation on width and length are not a problem. Now to calculate the #10 crochet thread on 2mm needles..and I'll have a better idea for width. Length is what I come up with as I work with the medium. THANKS!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This looks like a quick knit: Garland Cowl by Galzanne Knits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garland-cowl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This looks like a quick knit: Garland Cowl by Galzanne Knits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garland-cowl


Thanks, Jane! You find the best patterns!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane! You find the best patterns!


As Monk would say, It's a gift ... _ *and* _ a curse."
(I hope you all know who Monk is. I love him - except for when my son calls _*me*_ Monk.)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As Monk would say, It's a gift ... _ *and* _ a curse."
> (I hope you all know who Monk is. I love him - except for when my son calls _*me*_ Monk.)


Indeed it is!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Bursitus! Try a warm bean bag or heating blanket for 1 or more hours per day. You will have to relax the hip before doing any activity outside. Recommended for after walk too. I'd recommend one or two Excedrin...but I don't know your sensitivity --> so just the one.
> 
> I only take the Excedrin if I cannot walk due to hip or lower back pain. It is mostly my right hip...but I'm losing weight now and don't have the ache I used to.
> 
> *All* - This Chaukor has made it to the top of the private religious cloth pattern list! Calculation on width and length are not a problem. Now to calculate the #10 crochet thread on 2mm needles..and I'll have a better idea for width. Length is what I come up with as I work with the medium. THANKS!


Thanks Kaixixang I can live with the pain... and I have been burning up my heating pad!!! LOL it does help... What I can't live with is the fear of it being something much more serious.. so I need to make sure those things like 'breaks' or what ever terrible things that can go wrong with us are ruled out... I just heard from my friend and he dad just passed because of the treatment of a broken hip..  he is quite elderly and in poor health but it does make me realize I am not being a baby for going back to the doctor...LOL some times I feel like I am just being a wimp... I'll know more this afternoon.. evidently the Dr.s office it taking this seriously enough to squeeze me in at the last minute! They are very good about that here..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Kaixixang I can live with the pain... and I have been burning up my heating pad!!! LOL it does help... What I can't live with is the fear of it being something much more serious.. so I need to make sure those things like 'breaks' or what ever terrible things that can go wrong with us are ruled out... I just heard from my friend and he dad just passed because of the treatment of a broken hip..  he is quite elderly and in poor health but it does make me realize I am not being a baby for going back to the doctor...LOL some times I feel like I am just being a wimp... I'll know more this afternoon.. evidently the Dr.s office it taking this seriously enough to squeeze me in at the last minute! They are very good about that here..


Ronie - good decision to see your doctor about this and so glad they can squeeze you in this afternoon! Sending you healing vibes!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you are getting in to see the Dr. Today Ronie. Best to take care of these things right away and rule out all the things that we think it might be. Hope it is easily healed. 

Tanya, I love your red cashmere snowdrop scarf. It will definitely brighten up these drab winter days!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the patterns Jane. I love the Monk shows! 
Did you see the pattern for a cowl from Dee in today's kp digest?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alquemie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that is a really lovely cowl. That is one I test knit. I had never bothered with cowls before, but it is so versatile and I really love it, and have been wearing it a lot. It knits up pretty fast. I did mine in Aran, so it is lovely and warm.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks for all the patterns Jane. I love the Monk shows!
> Did you see the pattern for a cowl from Dee in today's kp digest?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alquemie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Did you see the pattern for a cowl from Dee in today's kp digest?...


No, I didn't see it on KP - I am still two months behind in reading my digests & I refuse to read the current ones until I catch up.

I was aware that it was about to be released, though, since I knew that Sue was test knitting it. I scooped it up as soon as Dee released it. Haven't gotten around to casting it on yet, though. For some reason, I can't seem to find any free needles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> ....For some reason, I can't seem to find any free needles.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, sounds like you might be fighting a losing battle there! Now, why can you not be finding any free needles?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> No, I didn't see it on KP - I am still two months behind in reading my digests & I refuse to read the current ones until I catch up. For some reason, I can't seem to find any free needles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the patterns Jane. I love the Monk shows!
> Did you see the pattern for a cowl from Dee in today's kp digest?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alquemie


My son and I love the 'Monk' show too... when ever we get to analytical we tell each other we are being 'Monkish' LOL We are both equally bad about needing things to be in order... poor hubby has picked up some of it too... LOL how could he not?? living in a home where he had 2 fanatics..
at least now he understands..  before he would just do something then tell me now I can fix it..LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Now, why can you not be finding any free needles?


I know! Just don't understand that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the patterns Jane. I love the Monk shows!
> Did you see the pattern for a cowl from Dee in today's kp digest?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alquemie


That's lovely and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No, I didn't see it on KP - I am still two months behind in reading my digests & I refuse to read the current ones until I catch up.
> 
> I was aware that it was about to be released, though, since I knew that Sue was test knitting it. I scooped it up as soon as Dee released it. Haven't gotten around to casting it on yet, though. For some reason, I can't seem to find any free needles.


Wonder why that is!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> For some reason, I can't seem to find any free needles.


huh, can't imagine why


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> As Monk would say, It's a gift ... _ *and* _ a curse."
> (I hope you all know who Monk is. I love him - except for when my son calls _*me*_ Monk.)


Another Monk fan. Love his detective skills.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Laughing at Jane with her scarcity of free needles. I have purchased extra cable and needles for my Chiaogoo Red Lace, and sometimes I cannot find free needles. 

Love that cowl. Thanks Caryn. Sue can you show us a picture of yours???

Love Monk.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Caryn, that is a really lovely cowl. That is one I test knit. I had never bothered with cowls before, but it is so versatile and I really love it, and have been wearing it a lot. It knits up pretty fast. I did mine in Aran, so it is lovely and warm.
> 
> Sue


Oh Sue, lucky you. I put it in my library, but haven't bought it.... Yet. Very tempted and it does seem extremely versatile. This is the perfect weather for it!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, hope you are feeling better.
Tanya, your scarf is looking good. Don't give up.
Norma hope your beads arrived today.

Jane, if you cannot wear your Lightning Thief decorate with it. Put it on a table, over the back of a couch, frame it and hang on the wall, decorate the bed with it or something. I seem to stumble trying to do things on Ravelry. Mostly I download and search patterns. Good luck catching up reading the digests. I wear some of my work. It is good awareness and reminder about prayer shawls, nice accessory/accent, and great to help ward off chills in cool meetings or to wear under a coat for an added layer of warmth on cold days.

Pam, I like your bead placement and the colors are a great choice.

Sue, best wishes for your daughter.

Whew, maybe I am caught up and hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, hope you are feeling better.
> Tanya, your scarf is looking good. Don't give up.
> Norma hope your beads arrived today.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tricia!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm back!! You were right Kaixixang it seems to be Bursitis... he laughed when I said it felt like my leg was going to pop out of my joint LOL. He assured me that it would not and that rest will make it feel better then ease back into my walking  once I get to a point that it is flaring up again then back off a little for a while and then move forward.. he said that the muscles would benefit from the walking but I should not be vacumning, mopping or sweeping very much until it clears up.. and then to expect flare ups! I feel better.. I am going to look into YOGA LOL!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad you are getting in to see the Dr. Today Ronie. Best to take care of these things right away and rule out all the things that we think it might be. Hope it is easily healed.
> 
> Tanya, I love your red cashmere snowdrop scarf. It will definitely brighten up these drab winter days!


I think that is exactly what made the decision for me. Reminded me of the red berries that we see in the dead of winter. Little spots of brightness and joy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...but I should not be vacumning, mopping or sweeping...


Did you get that in writing?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like I've been reading forever and I don't remember half of what I've read today. 
Pam, I hardly remember your scarf, but I know it was beautiful. 
Tanya's scarf too is gorgeous. Love the red. 
Sue if you won't wear your red scarf, you can always give it to me. &#9786;&#65039;&#127802;&#128151;
Ronnie, sorry about your hip bothering you again. 
Sue take really good care of your daughter and make sure she stays home resting. 
Jane, it's a wonder you ever have time to knit with all the patterns you're always coming up with. I really like the heart cowl and the garland cowl. 
I hope I'm not missing anyone here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm back!! You were right Kaixixang it seems to be Bursitis... he laughed when I said it felt like my leg was going to pop out of my joint LOL. He assured me that it would not and that rest will make it feel better then ease back into my walking  once I get to a point that it is flaring up again then back off a little for a while and then move forward.. he said that the muscles would benefit from the walking but I should not be vacumning, mopping or sweeping very much until it clears up.. and then to expect flare ups! I feel better.. I am going to look into YOGA LOL!!!


Natural anti-inflammatories like Vit C (high dose) and Bromelain are good for bursitis. But the Best thing I found years ago was Magnesium. I had a very painful flare up on my shoulder. I was told to take twice as much Mag as Calcium. I always took those 2 minerals in reverse ration. One high dose of Mag cut the inflammation almost immediately. Have paid attention to Mag ever since, especially since Americans have become very deficient in this important mineral as our commercial farm soils are so depleted. Also, the heavy use of glyphosate is impacting the mineral content of foods as it chelated minerals from insects but also gets taken up on plants. Another good reason to eat organically.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm back!! You were right Kaixixang it seems to be Bursitis... he laughed when I said it felt like my leg was going to pop out of my joint LOL. He assured me that it would not and that rest will make it feel better then ease back into my walking  once I get to a point that it is flaring up again then back off a little for a while and then move forward.. he said that the muscles would benefit from the walking but I should not be vacumning, mopping or sweeping very much until it clears up.. and then to expect flare ups! I feel better.. I am going to look into YOGA LOL!!!


That's good, Ronie, that it's something you can do something about. Take it easy and then slowly get back into doing what you want to.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, yoga is so good for you. Just know that as with any excersize program not to overdo it. While yoga appears gentle, you can really overstretch and hurt muscles and ligaments and tendons. In NJ I went to yoga class special just for bad backs. It was mostly lying on the floor. She was so good. Best classes I ever went to.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And now for my Snowdrop. It's about 10 inches wide stretched. This is a fine fingering yarn and I knit a little loose. I think I should have went down to a size 3 needle. Am using a 4. I don't like the look of the stitches where the k2tog are next to skpo. I worked 2 rows of seed stitch to start and have a 3 stitch edging worked in seed stitch but with the first stitch of every row slipped purlwise.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And now for my Snowdrop....


Looking great!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And now for my Snowdrop. It's about 10 inches wide stretched. This is a fine fingering yarn and I knit a little loose. I think I should have went down to a size 3 needle. Am using a 4. I don't like the look of the stitches where the k2tog are next to skpo. I worked 2 rows of seed stitch to start and have a 3 stitch edging worked in seed stitch but with the first stitch of every row slipped purlwise.


It looks great, Chris! I don't like those particular stitches where they appear in my scarf either. I'm hoping blocking will help them look better. Maybe wishful thinking?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did you get that in writing?


well not in writing but he is one of the very few Dr.s we have in town so I could name drop and it would be just as good.. he has a waiting list a few years out just to be seen.. I was so lucky to get this Dr.

Tanya I wrote it all down. I will be going were there is a good health food store and I will increase the magnesium and see how it works for me 

Thank you everyone.. I am relived and now I'll find relief


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> well not in writing but he is one of the very few Dr.s we have in town so I could name drop and it would be just as good.. he has a waiting list a few years out just to be seen.. I was so lucky to get this Dr.
> 
> Tanya I wrote it all down. I will be going were there is a good health food store and I will increase the magnesium and see how it works for me
> 
> Thank you everyone.. I am relived and now I'll find relief


Hope the Mag, et al helps you, too. An acupuncturist called my hip pain sciatica-he said they diagnose everything in that area that way. Meaningless dx in my book. Another Chinese Acup years ago said it was floating arthritis in Chinese medicine. Go figure. It all means that inflammatory conditions need to be treated with exercise, relaxation and extra nutritional support.

Yoga is great. So is Tai Chi. Chi hung is a great healing protocol. I knew a woman who had a couple bouts of cancer with standard treatment. Third round she refused any more of the toxic tx. She went to a monastery in my area where a Chi Gung master taught. After working with him for a few months she went back to Sloan Kettering where they were shocked to find no signs of cancer. That was about 8 yrs before I met her. She truly was healed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--such a nice Snowdrop. I think the stitches will level out when they are blocked. I think the pattern is a bit strange on the left side where we get a lot of those left/right decreases next to each other. The pattern lines seem to go a bit off but I think when worn and the scarf drain on itself, these will not be noticed.

What I am finding is the scarf is really a very short pattern which disturbs me for the amount of yarn it will need for a decent length and the amount of time to do it. My red is a lace/fingering weight and the first 120 rows (clues 1-8) are only 12-13" long. I am working on the 2nd insert now and think I will need at least 12 of them, maybe more.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I he said that the muscles would benefit from the walking but I should not be vacumning, mopping or sweeping very much until it clears up.. and then to expect flare ups!


I have a coworker that tore her ACL while vacuuming. She spent weeks in a wheelchair after her surgery. Stay away from the vacuum cleaner Ronie. You don't know how dangerous those things are.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good so far Chris 

I finished my RMT dishcloth. It looks like I planned the stripes: pink border, white stripe, large pink stripe, white stripe, pink border. LOL

Have a great evening all,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have a coworker that tore her ACL while vacuuming. She spent weeks in a wheelchair after her surgery. Stay away from the vacuum cleaner Ronie. You don't know how dangerous those things are.


Ooooh! I knew there was a reason that I avoided that thing!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have a coworker that tore her ACL while vacuuming. She spent weeks in a wheelchair after her surgery. Stay away from the vacuum cleaner Ronie. You don't know how dangerous those things are.


Melanie--house cleaning is dangerous to our health!

Fact--women in the 19c only did about an hour of house work a day. Women int he 1960's did about 5 hours/day! So much for all the modern conveniences.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have a coworker that tore her ACL while vacuuming. She spent weeks in a wheelchair after her surgery. Stay away from the vacuum cleaner Ronie. You don't know how dangerous those things are.


Melanie, can I quote you to my DH.  In fact, I would like to put your quote in a sign and put it in my house. Oh, it makes me smile.  Not that your friend got hurt, but the idea that vacuums are dangerous.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Started Snowdrop again with 3 repeats, size 8 needles and sport weight yarn.

Just finished clue 2. It is going quicker and I think the yarn will go further. I'll see how much of what I frogged is left when I get to row 50, then see how much of the first skein is left after 130 rows.

Toni, are the washcloths in your lace class the same size? Could they be used to make a scarf like this with transition stitches? Or could each lace design be made into a scarf? Maybe the squares be sewn together into a stole? Thinking about those Christmas gifts I need to start on. :shock: :XD:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, can I quote you to my DH.  In fact, I would like to put your quote in a sign and put it in my house. Oh, it makes me smile.


Want me to ask my coworker for her medical files?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Want me to ask my coworker for her medical files?


No. Did you see I updated my post? It is not funny that your friend got hurt. After I posted that, I thought it probably was not a nice thing to post. Sorry.  Now, I see you were teasing. Actually, DH is the one who does the vacuuming. I have it pretty easy at the house. We work together.

I am working on getting my Eyelet Shawlette done. It is going well. I have figured out the pattern with the spine and it is working. So now it is just a matter of repeating till done. 

We are heading up to DD and SIL for the weekend. DD and DIL will be coming from the other end-we'll meet in the middle and have some good times together-major thrifting, some knitting and lots of games.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Started Snowdrop again ...


Looks grand - great stitch definition.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, I'm glad you got to see the doctor. Imagine him saying no vacuuming, mopping or sweeping! My kind of a doctor.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I'm back!! You were right Kaixixang it seems to be Bursitis... he laughed when I said it felt like my leg was going to pop out of my joint LOL. He assured me that it would not and that rest will make it feel better then ease back into my walking  once I get to a point that it is flaring up again then back off a little for a while and then move forward.. he said that the muscles would benefit from the walking but I should not be vacumning, mopping or sweeping very much until it clears up.. and then to expect flare ups! I feel better.. I am going to look into YOGA LOL!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking really good.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> And now for my Snowdrop. It's about 10 inches wide stretched. This is a fine fingering yarn and I knit a little loose. I think I should have went down to a size 3 needle. Am using a 4. I don't like the look of the stitches where the k2tog are next to skpo. I worked 2 rows of seed stitch to start and have a 3 stitch edging worked in seed stitch but with the first stitch of every row slipped purlwise.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia like the colour of your Snowdrop.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Started Snowdrop again with 3 repeats, size 8 needles and sport weight yarn.
> 
> Just finished clue 2. It is going quicker and I think the yarn will go further. I'll see how much of what I frogged is left when I get to row 50, then see how much of the first skein is left after 130 rows.
> 
> Toni, are the washcloths in your lace class the same size? Could they be used to make a scarf like this with transition stitches? Or could each lace design be made into a scarf? Maybe the squares be sewn together into a stole? Thinking about those Christmas gifts I need to start on. :shock: :XD:


Your Snowdrop is looking really nice, Tricia. 

If you wanted, instead of make washcloths, you could choose a different yarn and keep repeating the pattern. That would be nice - mix them up, maybe. Great idea! Otherwise, they are a nice washcloth size when they are done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm trying to get on top of some off my WIPs. Today it has been Mountain Mist. I have just finished Clue 3 and ready to start the final clue, but not tonight. I have almost decided not to add any beads, as I think there is enough interest in the yarn, but I could change my mind again tomorrow!
Now I can work a little more on Snowdrop and try to catch up.

Here is MM.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Mountain Mist. I have just finished Clue 3 ...


I love that colourway, Sue. I still have a bit to go on clue 3. I made some headway on Triangle of happiness this evening.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. It is good when you feel you are making headway.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I made some headway on Triangle of happiness this evening.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue, thank you. The color isn't true in the picture. It is more cream color, maybe aged with age. Hope to get one outside when the weather permits. Temps dropped over 20° so far since 3:00 p.m. Predicted to drop another 20-25° by Thur evening. Brrrr.

Mountain mist is looking very misty and pretty.

Toni, thank you for the information. I did washcloths 2 Christmases ago, headbands/ear warmers last Christmas, those frilly spiral scarves two years ago and looking for something for quick gifts tor the Kiamichi orphanage that the kids and adults would like and use. Hmmm maybe cowls for the females, scarves for the males, stocking caps for all? May be adapting with some help. :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie --> I'm saving myself the aggravation of wrapping my calves and feet by wearing the second piece of my old compression stockings that were measured when I was at least 20-30 lbs heavier. THIS time with the old set my feet are staying smaller and, dare I say it, healthier.

My main exercise is lugging 1 to 4 loads of laundry around the corner to the washing machine and dryer every 2-4 weeks. Also lifting 24-35 (16.9 oz.) bottles onto one shoulder and into the house. Once or twice a month for that water load. Hmmm, why worry about the Gym when I have weight lifting here. Now I just need the Tai Chi for the stretching exercises and I'll be getting better.

Except for most anti-histamine, saline solution, Vaseline for nose/lips, having a pot of water on the stove for humidity...I have to avoid any lip balm, throat lozenge, or vapor rub that contains Camphor. That includes most of the formulas of Afrin sold to attempt to open up the nasal passages.

It isn't the food items that worries me...I have no immediate sensitivity to nuts, gluten, fruit, shellfish. Just the cold/flu remedies with Camphor involved.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Started Snowdrop again with 3 repeats, size 8 needles and sport weight yarn.
> 
> Just finished clue 2. It is going quicker and I think the yarn will go further. I'll see how much of what I frogged is left when I get to row 50, then see how much of the first skein is left after 130 rows.
> 
> Toni, are the washcloths in your lace class the same size? Could they be used to make a scarf like this with transition stitches? Or could each lace design be made into a scarf? Maybe the squares be sewn together into a stole? Thinking about those Christmas gifts I need to start on. :shock: :XD:


That's looking good, Tricia.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm trying to get on top of some off my WIPs. Today it has been Mountain Mist. I have just finished Clue 3 and ready to start the final clue, but not tonight. I have almost decided not to add any beads, as I think there is enough interest in the yarn, but I could change my mind again tomorrow!
> Now I can work a little more on Snowdrop and try to catch up.
> 
> Here is MM.
> ...


It's lovely, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your MM is very pretty. I can see why you are considering not using beads with that yarn.

Great ideas for Christmas, Tricia!

Take care, Kaixixang!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, I do hope you are going to improve soon. I am pleased you managed to see the doctor quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, prayers for your daughter are on their way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronnie, I do hope you are going to improve soon. I am pleased you managed to see the doctor quickly.


ditto: I know from experience how limiting it is, but mine is a different cause- I've almost forgotten being able to walk miles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris your snowdrop is looking good. Still waiting for my beads :evil:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I love your snowdrop. It is a lovely colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, what yarn are you using for MM? It is looking great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Second start on the Dapple Cowl- this time without the twist- nearly two repeats of Barbara Walkers 'Twin Leaf' design over 26 stitches only of the 124 I cast on. Knitted in the Alpaca yarn I bought from our local Alpaca Farm, back in November. It has taken me a while locating just the right pattern for this DK yarn. I am enjoying that so much is mindless- just what I needed- My brother is back in Hospital- and although he remains up-beat- it is a very worrying time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely, Julie. Prayers for Alistair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely, Julie. Prayers for Alistair.


Thank you so much, Norma!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Second start on the Dapple Cowl...


I love it, Julie. 


> My brother is back in Hospital- and although he remains up-beat- it is a very worrying time.


Sorry to hear that, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey - Fiesta has a pattern that isn't knit with ugly yarn: Code = BCC3115FP
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2048/belen_cross_over_cardigan/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=42392d3f0f-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-42392d3f0f-64996929


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Second start on the Dapple Cowl...

I love it, Julie. 
Quote:
My brother is back in Hospital- and although he remains up-beat- it is a very worrying time.



jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that, Julie.


Thanks Jane!
Regards Alastair, I am very glad he is not being sent home too soon this time- he has been admitted 6 times in the last two months.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hey - Fiesta has a pattern that isn't knit with ugly yarn: Code = BCC3115FP
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2048/belen_cross_over_cardigan/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=42392d3f0f-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-42392d3f0f-64996929


Saw that, too, this a.m. It was almost a shock to see a solid color from them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Hey - Fiesta has a pattern that isn't knit with ugly yarn: Code = BCC3115FP
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2048/belen_cross_over_cardigan/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=42392d3f0f-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-42392d3f0f-64996929


That makes a change :wink:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> No. Did you see I updated my post? It is not funny that your friend got hurt. After I posted that, I thought it probably was not a nice thing to post. Sorry.  Now, I see you were teasing. Actually, DH is the one who does the vacuuming. I have it pretty easy at the house. We work together.


No, not funny that she got hurt, but she did find it funny how she got hurt. She jokes about it often. She had music on and was 'dancing' as she vacuumed. No offense taken  Nice that you and DH work together, makes a strong marriage.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's Cherry Tree Hill. Baby Suri Alpaca Lace. I love how it is looking, but the yarn is so fine, that if you drop a stitch, you are lost! I tried using it twice before but had given up after a row or two, but this time I persevered, but I am being very careful. I really want to finish this. I have two other lots of yarn. I really liked the colours.

Sue



Normaedern said:


> Sue, what yarn are you using for MM? It is looking great.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I hope that your brother will be ok.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Second start on the Dapple Cowl...
> 
> I love it, Julie.
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Snowdrop looks like a nice orange sherbet color to me Tricia 

Sue, I think your Mountain Mist yarn can stand on its own without beads as the colors are captivating together. Although maybe some beads on the border would be nice?? You made me smile with your 'catching up' comment. I figured you would be caught up and have done the next clue just in the time it takes to boil water for a cup of tea  

That cowl is going to be great with that yarn choice Julie  Hope your brother will be better soon.

Back to work, gotta look important


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. The beading on the border ranges from 400+ to 600+. I might look and see if there is a way to make them more random, or maybe just stick to none.

Nope, I don't think I will ever be caught up! I am thinking of just those that I can see near me. That doesn't count those hiding in my knitting bag, or worse yet, relegated to drawer upstairs and forgotten!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue, I think your Mountain Mist yarn can stand on its own without beads as the colors are captivating together. Although maybe some beads on the border would be nice?? You made me smile with your 'catching up' comment. I figured you would be caught up and have done the next clue just in the time it takes to boil water for a cup of tea
> 
> That cowl is going to be great with that yarn choice Julie  Hope your brother will be better soon.
> 
> Back to work, gotta look important


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Hey - Fiesta has a pattern that isn't knit with ugly yarn: Code = BCC3115FP
> 
> So that makes this Amazing Free Pattern Thurs.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> No, not funny that she got hurt, but she did find it funny how she got hurt. She jokes about it often. She had music on and was 'dancing' as she vacuumed. No offense taken  Nice that you and DH work together, makes a strong marriage.


Now that got a deep down belly laugh from me this morning, Melanie. I will laugh about that all day.  We'll be out of here soon and clean all day and then out after supper, so our work is done and we can runaway. 

Julie, I love the start on your cowl. Those colors are lovely. I'm partial to blues myself.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hope the Mag, et al helps you, too. An acupuncturist called my hip pain sciatica-he said they diagnose everything in that area that way. Meaningless dx in my book. Another Chinese Acup years ago said it was floating arthritis in Chinese medicine. Go figure. It all means that inflammatory conditions need to be treated with exercise, relaxation and extra nutritional support.
> 
> Yoga is great. So is Tai Chi. Chi hung is a great healing protocol. I knew a woman who had a couple bouts of cancer with standard treatment. Third round she refused any more of the toxic tx. She went to a monastery in my area where a Chi Gung master taught. After working with him for a few months she went back to Sloan Kettering where they were shocked to find no signs of cancer. That was about 8 yrs before I met her. She truly was healed.


That is an amazing story.. and how wonderful for her! I actually picked up a DVD for beginner Yoga and the site I go to for health and diet guidance has some Yoga videos.. I will be walking again soon.. I just wont be doing a lot of the extra exertion that caused the flare ups..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that is looking very nice.. I would of loved it in the yellow/orange color but I am sure it will be just as pretty in cream.. 

Sue that is so pretty! so light and airy... I think beads would get lost in it.. of course I am sure proper placement would be key...

Tanya I am surprised that it is not longer. I think your needle size might be a bit small?? hmmm mine is getting quite large and I have not gotten to clues 8 yet. I am using US6 on a small fingering.. That could be why! 
Do you have another color you could do for the middle part? maybe marry them together like Bev did with her Magic Vest? 

Kaixixang I am a firm believer in using what we have for our exercises... One year I went up and down the stairs over and over every day...LOL I worked for a gentelman who had 3 story's and I did several repeats a day.. or soup cans are good, water jugs are good.. I just saw where a beach towel if you don't have those large rubber bands is good to use.. I think I have a few of those around.. LOL

Julie that is looking good... I am glad you have settled in well enough to get some knitting done  I hope your brother recovers soon.. and that you have something easy to work on to keep you busy!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some nice free shawl patterns by Natalia Sha. I especially like Gamayun Bird - I have had it in my queue for a while but it is patiently waiting.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Natalia%20Sha%20&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have a great time Bev!! It is so much fun to get away and even more so since you will be with family! Who does all the cooking when you are all together like that?? We all gather around the kitchen and cook together.. I love it!! and you get the bonus of having partners in crime when it comes to yarn shops


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I thought the yarn looked very fine. That is why I asked. I admired your patience :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No, not funny that she got hurt, but she did find it funny how she got hurt. She jokes about it often. She had music on and was 'dancing' as she vacuumed. No offense taken  Nice that you and DH work together, makes a strong marriage.


I can attest to the fact that housework is very abusive to the body. Washing dishes was one of the hardest things to do along with sweeping and vacuuming when my back was really bad. These chores are done with the back in a bent position that is held constant while working. It is very stressful. Being in a slightly bent position and turning can really pull out the lower back or hip.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is an amazing story.. and how wonderful for her! I actually picked up a DVD for beginner Yoga and the site I go to for health and diet guidance has some Yoga videos.. I will be walking again soon.. I just wont be doing a lot of the extra exertion that caused the flare ups..


I try really hard to stay off my health issue soapbox but cases like this one need to be shared just to show the power of our body to heal with more gentle, safer and most effective protocols. We have such a wide choice of methods but the medical industry works to prevent knowledge and understanding of them, and it can be pretty vicious in its tactics. Despite their efforts, holistic protocols keep surviving and thriving because they work.

Regarding your Snowdrop: What yarn are you using again? I am so tired and my eyes so strained from my red lace wt yarn that I can hardly think/remember anything clearly right now. I am using a #5 needle with my yarn.

The pattern indicates the entire scarf will only be about 45" at best, with each insert section about 2.5." My insert sections are less than 1/5."

Looking at the Snowdrop projects on Ravelry I see that other people used 600-1000 yds for their projects. This informs us that others had the same kind of gauge as mine and required a lot more inserts to get some decent length.

ED: Looking at yarns used, am thinking that a summer wt yarn like a merino/bamboo, mercerized cotton, cotton/linen or cotton/bamboo would make a nice drapey Spring or Fall scarf. I also like suit length scarves if anyone wears those anymore. Some of those bamboo or mercerized cotton yarns have some really bright colors to offer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some nice free shawl patterns by Natalia Sha. I especially like Gamayun Bird - I have had it in my queue for a while but it is patiently waiting.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Natalia%20Sha%20&availability=free&sort=date


That Gamayun Bird is very nice, particularly in that colorway chosen for it. A fun looking project to do and to wear.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely, Julie. Prayers for Alistair.


From me, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Some nice free shawl patterns by Natalia Sha. I especially like Gamayun Bird - I have had it in my queue for a while but it is patiently waiting.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Natalia%20Sha%20&availability=free&sort=date


Jane, that is a pretty pattern. So is the peacock one. All her patterns are nice.
I have the Gamayun Bird and the one that looks like peacock tail feathers in my library.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I hope that your brother will be ok.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue, in many ways it is remarkable that he is still with us- things have been so dicey- He is two and a half years younger than me (one of twins) so it is a bit of a wake up call that we have come so close to losing him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> jscaplen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey - Fiesta has a pattern that isn't knit with ugly yarn: Code = BCC3115FP
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Now that got a deep down belly laugh from me this morning, Melanie. I will laugh about that all day.  We'll be out of here soon and clean all day and then out after supper, so our work is done and we can runaway.
> 
> Julie, I love the start on your cowl. Those colors are lovely. I'm partial to blues myself.


I felt such a silly that I had gone so far, before I noticed the twist on the first one! But I should have plenty of yarn for this to be long enough to make the hood the designer intended!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is looking very nice.. I would of loved it in the yellow/orange color but I am sure it will be just as pretty in cream..
> 
> Sue that is so pretty! so light and airy... I think beads would get lost in it.. of course I am sure proper placement would be key...
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronie! The easy knitting sort of justifies the amount of time spent with KP on the computer!
I will be busy sorting what has come with me for a long time!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> From me, too.


Thanks so much, Toni!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, hugs and prayers for you and your brother. May God guide the doctors to find a healing solution.

I love the cowl. Did you say it is hooded? Even better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2482&utm_source=Consumer+Newsletter+List+2015&utm_campaign=0c6e1a6c65-Consumer_2015_02_24_Tahki_Cotton_Classic&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2911933dd8-0c6e1a6c65-16474325

Tahki St. Charles sent this out today. A triple lace scarf in bright colors could be a fun gift. Thinking particularly of you Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is yesterday's progress on SnowDrop - completed charts 5 & 6. The colour is really a bit lighter - it appears more navy in this photo.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I try really hard to stay off my health issue soapbox but cases like this one need to be shared just to show the power of our body to heal with more gentle, safer and most effective protocols. We have such a wide choice of methods but the medical industry works to prevent knowledge and understanding of them, and it can be pretty vicious in its tactics. Despite their efforts, holistic protocols keep surviving and thriving because they work.
> 
> Regarding your Snowdrop: What yarn are you using again? I am so tired and my eyes so strained from my red lace wt yarn that I can hardly think/remember anything clearly right now. I am using a #5 needle with my yarn.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if its a Oregon thing or maybe just small town thing but there is a nice mix between Holistic and modern medicine here.. My Dr. encourages me to be more holistic but if that doesn't work then I have to take a prescription... I love it because it gives me a chance to improve myself with a good reason and a goal to reach.. it is easy to say we eat healthy but its hard to do sometimes.. when the results show up in our blood tests!! Yikes there is no denying if I was good or not.. LOL I am doing so well that we are considering taking me off my blood pressure med  that would mean I would be prescription free!!

I am using a light fingering.. it is silk and rayon. It has a nice sheen to it.. I have been saving it for a few years and this is the perfect project for it.. 
I like the 'Ear of Wheat' it looks like a perfect one for my fine lace weight yarn.. you just knit until you run out  I hate that yarn but something like this would use it up.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ear-of-wheat-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Tahki St. Charles sent this out today...


Thank you - look like nice easy patterns for carry along projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful Jane.. If I were to ever do a scarf that dark I would have to dye it... LOL... I am sure the true color is easier on your eyes... I see your beads.. they sparkle and is going to be very pretty when finished.. 

Nice scarf pattern Tanya... I did all of the 'Summers Glory' set in cotton.. I wear them all the time! I love a nice cotton scarf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> beautiful Jane.. If I were to ever do a scarf that dark I would have to dye it.....


I find lace weight harder on the eyes that even fingering. Although this isn't the true colour, I do love navy. It makes me want to knit a navy shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, snowdrop is lovely. I do like the placement of your beads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure if its a Oregon thing or maybe just small town thing but there is a nice mix between Holistic and modern medicine here.. My Dr. encourages me to be more holistic but if that doesn't work then I have to take a prescription... I love it because it gives me a chance to improve myself with a good reason and a goal to reach.. it is easy to say we eat healthy but its hard to do sometimes.. when the results show up in our blood tests!! Yikes there is no denying if I was good or not.. LOL I am doing so well that we are considering taking me off my blood pressure med  that would mean I would be prescription free!!
> 
> I am using a light fingering.. it is silk and rayon. It has a nice sheen to it.. I have been saving it for a few years and this is the perfect project for it..
> I like the 'Ear of Wheat' it looks like a perfect one for my fine lace weight yarn.. you just knit until you run out  I hate that yarn but something like this would use it up.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ear-of-wheat-2


The politics of the NW are interesting. There was a big influx of back-to-the-land people in the 1960-70's who promoted holistic health. You also have large Native American populations with holistic and environmental backgrounds and spiritual belief systems. On the contrary there are some very right wing, reactionary groups in the region as well. Eventually the culture allowed for this mix. You also have one of the biggest Naturapathic Colleges in the US in the Seattle area which produces a goodly number of graduates and they all lobby for legal acceptance of various protocols. As someone once told me in my area that doctors who were blatantly hostile to holistic protocols would lose all their patients. The local culture does force the medical industry to at least pretend to accept/tolerate different protocols. I will say I am not as trusting as you of the MD's who pretend to support different methodologies. I am too aware of their subtle control tactics and blatant efforts to keep you being their patient.

Blood pressure is also so related to life style (food, stress, exercise, sleep, toxins). All medical industry drugs are toxic and disease inducing, so staying away from them is a very good strategy. You have been doing a lot to change your 'evil' ways and it is showing up in the testing. So big congrats to you!

I like your Ear of Wheat pattern, too. I can see it being done in a light wt bamboo, of other warm weather light wt yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, snowdrop is lovely. I do like the placement of your beads.


Thank you, Norma.
In the body, they are much fewer. Since the pattern changes, it is not easy to keep the look of the beading the same.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I have some castor oil around to rubbing on spots that hurt. I have a shoulder that hurts off and on, when I used castor oil the hurt goes away. I don't know if it will help you or not, but it might be worth a try.

Jane, more lovely scarves. Thanks for the patterns. Also, love how your Snowdrop is turning out.

I went and ripped back to my life line on the Eyelet Shawl. Now I REALLY want to get this one done.  I think I have it figured out this time. 

I hear you, Tanya, on that bent back thing. Sometimes I feel it too.

So, Julie, your brother is allergic to adrenaline?? If I am thinking clearly, he is allergic to stress then, right? Because when you are stressed, your body produces adrenaline. Wow! So sorry that doctors did not deal with this all these years.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is yesterday's progress on SnowDrop - completed charts 5 & 6. The colour is really a bit lighter - it appears more navy in this photo.


Very rich color enhanced by your bead work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking pretty.


triciad19 said:


> Started Snowdrop again with 3 repeats, size 8 needles and sport weight yarn.
> 
> Just finished clue 2. It is going quicker and I think the yarn will go further. I'll see how much of what I frogged is left when I get to row 50, then see how much of the first skein is left after 130 rows.
> 
> Toni, are the washcloths in your lace class the same size? Could they be used to make a scarf like this with transition stitches? Or could each lace design be made into a scarf? Maybe the squares be sewn together into a stole? Thinking about those Christmas gifts I need to start on. :shock: :XD:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm trying to get on top of some off my WIPs. Today it has been Mountain Mist. I have just finished Clue 3 and ready to start the final clue, but not tonight. I have almost decided not to add any beads, as I think there is enough interest in the yarn, but I could change my mind again tomorrow!
> Now I can work a little more on Snowdrop and try to catch up.
> 
> Here is MM.
> ...


This really suits the pattern's name, doesn't it? Lovely pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, hugs and prayers for you and your brother. May God guide the doctors to find a healing solution.
> 
> I love the cowl. Did you say it is hooded? Even better.


Yes it is intended to be able to be pulled up as a hood.
Thank you so much for the hugs and prayers!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is an amazing story.. and how wonderful for her! I actually picked up a DVD for beginner Yoga and the site I go to for health and diet guidance has some Yoga videos.. I will be walking again soon.. I just wont be doing a lot of the extra exertion that caused the flare ups..


I have a worn disc in the lower back which affects my hip. Yoga and the chiropractor keep me on my feet and moving relatively normally most of the time. But be warned - there is yoga and yoga. You need to be able to adapt postures to fit your physical needs. Start gently, please.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is an amazing story.. and how wonderful for her! I actually picked up a DVD for beginner Yoga and the site I go to for health and diet guidance has some Yoga videos.. I will be walking again soon.. I just wont be doing a lot of the extra exertion that caused the flare ups..


I have a worn disc in the lower back which affects my hip. Yoga and the chiropractor keep me on my feet and moving relatively normally most of the time. But be warned - there is yoga and yoga. You need to be able to adapt postures to fit your physical needs. Start gently, please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I have some castor oil around to rubbing on spots that hurt. I have a shoulder that hurts off and on, when I used castor oil the hurt goes away. I don't know if it will help you or not, but it might be worth a try.
> 
> Jane, more lovely scarves. Thanks for the patterns. Also, love how your Snowdrop is turning out.
> 
> ...


The problem is compounded by his sleep apnoea, which floods the body with adreniline - each time as the system goes into 'shut down' that has been chronic- many many years now- and is in my opinion much of the culprit, after the Scarlet Fever that he had as a young boy- when isolation was all they could do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some nice free shawl patterns by Natalia Sha. I especially like Gamayun Bird - I have had it in my queue for a while but it is patiently waiting.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Natalia%20Sha%20&availability=free&sort=date


That is lovely. I like Princess Peacock too. It is great that they are free patterns - a very generous as well as talented designer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I hope that your brother will be ok.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is yesterday's progress on SnowDrop - completed charts 5 & 6. The colour is really a bit lighter - it appears more navy in this photo.


It's looking really good, Jane. I made it through clue 8 last night. Need to measure it but think I'll be adding two inserts each side (or maybe three). Will take a photo later when I've pinned it out for measuring.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking really good, Jane. I made it through clue 8 last night. Need to measure it but think I'll be adding two inserts each side (or maybe three). Will take a photo later when I've pinned it out for measuring.


Thank you. I will be finishing up #8 very shortly & will also need to measure & calculate. I am figuring along the same lines as you - 2-3 extra inserts.
Looking forward to your photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie.


Thank you so much, Pam!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely Snowdrops Chris and Tricia.

Roni, glad that your doctor was able to ease your mind and I love his prescription! I also was told that vacuuming can cause injury. I had fractured my sternum and after I thought it had recovered, I vacuumed the house and had to get back to the doctor. She said it was the vacuuming because you use one side of your body more than the other. She said you should hold the vacuum with both hands. I try to do that now, or at least switch hands!

Sue, your Mountain mist continues to look more lovely with each finished clue!

Love the way your cowl is coming along Julie. It really is such a pretty color. Sending wishes that all goes well for your brother.

Bev, sounds like a wonderful outing you are getting to go on. Enjoy the time with family!

Jane your snowdrop is looking great too. Love the way you have the beads placed so far. Nice, sparkly bit of bling

I have just finished chart 3. I really am a slow poke!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lovely Snowdrops Chris and Tricia.
> 
> Roni, glad that your doctor was able to ease your mind and I love his prescription! I also was told that vacuuming can cause injury. I had fractured my sternum and after I thought it had recovered, I vacuumed the house and had to get back to the doctor. She said it was the vacuuming because you use one side of your body more than the other. She said you should hold the vacuum with both hands. I try to do that now, or at least switch hands!
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much, Caryn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, that is a good idea, especially for using left over yarn, of which I have quite a bit.

Sue


tamarque said:


> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2482&utm_source=Consumer+Newsletter+List+2015&utm_campaign=0c6e1a6c65-Consumer_2015_02_24_Tahki_Cotton_Classic&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2911933dd8-0c6e1a6c65-16474325
> 
> Tahki St. Charles sent this out today. A triple lace scarf in bright colors could be a fun gift. Thinking particularly of you Sue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a photo of snowdrop so far. It is a light blue baby alpaca lace weight yarn. I am using US 4 needles. No beads.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks really pretty and delicate.

Sue


sisu said:


> Here is a photo of snowdrop so far. It is a light blue baby alpaca lace weight yarn. I am using US 4 needles. No beads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lovely Snowdrops Chris and Tricia.
> 
> Roni, glad that your doctor was able to ease your mind and I love his prescription! I also was told that vacuuming can cause injury. I had fractured my sternum and after I thought it had recovered, I vacuumed the house and had to get back to the doctor. She said it was the vacuuming because you use one side of your body more than the other. She said you should hold the vacuum with both hands. I try to do that now, or at least switch hands!
> 
> Caryn --you had the added burden of being out of commission for some time while your sternum healed. I am sure you were also tense in that area of your body and all the torso soft tissue it was out of shape. So turning, and being bent over in a stressful position was a real problem. It amazes me that the medical industry never give this kind of critical information to patients. Then when something happens they give you the "oh, whoops....." response.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a photo of snowdrop so far. It is a light blue baby alpaca lace weight yarn. I am using US 4 needles. No beads.


It is very beautiful Caryn/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a photo of snowdrop so far. It is a light blue baby alpaca lace weight yarn. I am using US 4 needles. No beads.


This will be lovely!! So delicate & feminine looking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...She said you should hold the vacuum with both hands. I try to do that now, or at least switch hands!...


I think that switching hands would work best - like using my husband's hands to do it instead of mine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a photo of snowdrop so far. It is a light blue baby alpaca lace weight yarn. I am using US 4 needles. No beads.


It's really pretty, Caryn. It's very delicate looking and a lovely color, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have finished
Knitting Day 5. I think I am going to weigh how much yarn I use for Day 6 and then compare with the Alpine scarf I just finished. I am very happy with the length of that. I think it has 396 rows, so I could possibly do one insert at either end. Snowdrop has 385. I think whether I do any inserts is going to depend on how my yardage is going. I am lucky that I have something I can compare it to, especially since it is using the same yarn, just in a different colour.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that switching hands would work best - like using my husband's hands to do it instead of mine.


LOL, had an incident last night. While I was in bed reading DH came in and decided to change a light bulb in the master bath. Somehow my normally not clumsy husband dropped the bulb on the vanity counter. Anyone who has dropped a light bulb knows the results of that. So I went after my vacuum cleaner which I promptly handed to him. He stared at it for a few moments until I said 'yes, you get to vacuum up the glass'. But I was not out of the woods for long as he could not figure out how to get the attachment hose back in. So out of bed to fix that, lol. By the way, the vacuum is still in the bedroom, he did not opt to put it away last night, go figure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL, had an incident last night. While I was in bed reading DH came in and decided to change a light bulb in the master bath. Somehow my normally not clumsy husband dropped the bulb on the vanity counter. Anyone who has dropped a light bulb knows the results of that. So I went after my vacuum cleaner which I promptly handed to him. He stared at it for a few moments until I said 'yes, you get to vacuum up the glass'. But I was not out of the woods for long as he could not figure out how to get the attachment hose back in. So out of bed to fix that, lol. By the way, the vacuum is still in the bedroom, he did not opt to put it away last night, go figure.


Oh,oh! :wink:  :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a photo of my Snowdrop pinned out after clue 8. It measures 15.25", which equals about 49". I would like it to be finished length around 60", so if I've done my calculations correctly, I should do 3-4 inserts each side. I guess I best get busy!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a man for you!
Sue



MissMelba said:


> By the way, the vacuum is still in the bedroom, he did not opt to put it away last night, go figure.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL, had an incident last night. While I was in bed reading DH came in and decided to change a light bulb in the master bath. Somehow my normally not clumsy husband dropped the bulb on the vanity counter. Anyone who has dropped a light bulb knows the results of that. So I went after my vacuum cleaner which I promptly handed to him. He stared at it for a few moments until I said 'yes, you get to vacuum up the glass'. But I was not out of the woods for long as he could not figure out how to get the attachment hose back in. So out of bed to fix that, lol. By the way, the vacuum is still in the bedroom, he did not opt to put it away last night, go figure.


Sometimes they just don't get it!!! Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a photo of my Snowdrop pinned out after clue 8. It measures 15.25", which equals about 49". I would like it to be finished length around 60", so if I've done my calculations correctly, I should do 3-4 inserts each side. I guess I best get busy!


I like how you have placed the beads- but does it make it heavy?

I have found some Merino 4 ply, that I am contemplating using for this project. It is a pretty powder blue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://blog.redheart.com/february-featured-throw-of-the-month/?utm_source=WhatCounts+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feb25Mini&utm_content=February+Throw+of+the+Month

Here is a pretty crochet pattern that I just had to share with you:

Jane, I love your comment about sharing your vacuum cleaner with your husband!!! Great idea!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those Snowdrops sure are looking good!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a photo of my Snowdrop pinned out after clue 8. ...


Looks marvellous - I am jealous off those beads. 
I just measured mine - it is 19". What size needle are you using?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have a worn disc in the lower back which affects my hip. Yoga and the chiropractor keep me on my feet and moving relatively normally most of the time. But be warned - there is yoga and yoga. You need to be able to adapt postures to fit your physical needs. Start gently, please.


Thanks for the advice, I intend to start slow. I do need to do something though I want to regain my stamina so I can increase it!! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that switching hands would work best - like using my husband's hands to do it instead of mine.


LOL.. that is what we have done!! and now he understands even more why I would like the floor vacuumed at least once a week.. because I can't stand looking at it if it goes much longer.. He does fine and I 'm glad he helps 

Thanks for the tip on Castor Oil... I was looking for my Tea Tree oil last night.  I'll pick some up!

Tanya I really do thing the way our country is ran and performs is different in all 4 corners and through out the middle.. I do know that a lot of what I have read about the PNW is not what I am living or experience but I think that goes back to small town big city differences too .. I will stay small town!! It fits me better..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no Melanie!! yep I know what you mean.. my husband wanted the large fan to dry something and it sat in the living room for 2 weeks before he decided to put it away... it wasn't in my way so I didn't bother with it..

Pam that is very nice.. I can see more of the pattern for the edge and it looks better with these many repeats. I just finished chart 6 and I am at about 13 inches. This is so much fun with the guessing game in the middle of it all 

Caryn that is very pretty.. I love the light greyish blue.. my favorite silk scarf is that color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designs in Orenburg Lace

O-stole Mio by Natalia Vasilieva:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/o-stole-mio

ANNYSHKA by Yakysheva Anna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/annyshka

A collection of free designs by Po Lena:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Po%20Lena&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I like them all

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Designs in Orenburg Lace
> 
> O-stole Mio by Natalia Vasilieva:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/o-stole-mio
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I like them all


I really like the shade of that first O-stole Mio.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks really pretty and delicate.
> Sue


Thank you Sue. I do like how this lace yarn is working up.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is very beautiful Caryn/


Thank you Tanya.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that switching hands would work best - like using my husband's hands to do it instead of mine.


Lol! Best solution yet! 
Also, thank you for your kind comments on the snowdrop shawl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a photo of snowdrop so far. It is a light blue baby alpaca lace weight yarn. I am using US 4 needles. No beads.


That is going to be lovely - and so cosy to wear.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really pretty, Caryn. It's very delicate looking and a lovely color, too!


Thanks Pam. I do seem to always lean towards the blues and/or greens.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a photo of my Snowdrop pinned out after clue 8. It measures 15.25", which equals about 49". I would like it to be finished length around 60", so if I've done my calculations correctly, I should do 3-4 inserts each side. I guess I best get busy!


Oh that is coming along sooo nicely. Love the look of your beads!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a photo of my Snowdrop pinned out after clue 8. It measures 15.25", which equals about 49". I would like it to be finished length around 60", so if I've done my calculations correctly, I should do 3-4 inserts each side. I guess I best get busy!


Gorgeous. Lovely with the beads.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the advice, I intend to start slow. I do need to do something though I want to regain my stamina so I can increase it!! LOL


The balancing act - not always easy to judge (experience talking) but I'm sure you will get there.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great links, thank you, Jane. I've been wanting to try Orenburg for a while - just realised the first one is already in my queue.


jscaplen said:


> Designs in Orenburg Lace
> 
> O-stole Mio by Natalia Vasilieva:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/o-stole-mio
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Roni and Linda for your kind comments. 

Melanie, glad no one got hurt with your light bulb incident. At least Dh got it changed, can't expect them to clean up too, or can we? Hope it wasn't one of those new kind of light bulbs with the Mercury in it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like how you have placed the beads- but does it make it heavy?
> 
> I have found some Merino 4 ply, that I am contemplating using for this project. It is a pretty powder blue.


Thanks, Julie. I haven't found it to be heavy so far.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, it looks lovely. Such a delicate colour. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> LOL, had an incident last night. While I was in bed reading DH came in and decided to change a light bulb in the master bath. Somehow my normally not clumsy husband dropped the bulb on the vanity counter. Anyone who has dropped a light bulb knows the results of that. So I went after my vacuum cleaner which I promptly handed to him. He stared at it for a few moments until I said 'yes, you get to vacuum up the glass'. But I was not out of the woods for long as he could not figure out how to get the attachment hose back in. So out of bed to fix that, lol. By the way, the vacuum is still in the bedroom, he did not opt to put it away last night, go figure.


Typical :|


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I've powered on this evening while I was in the mood - completed day 13. I put in just 1 lengthening insert after day 8 because yarn is going to be a little tight. I'll try to take a photo tomorrow but I'm tired now and am going to bed. Good night all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks marvellous - I am jealous off those beads.
> I just measured mine - it is 19". What size needle are you using?


Thanks, Jane! Wow, yours is long so far! You'll probably only need no more than 3 inserts each side? I'm using size US4 so that is probably why it's a bit shorter than yours.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam that is very nice.. I can see more of the pattern for the edge and it looks better with these many repeats. I just finished chart 6 and I am at about 13 inches. This is so much fun with the guessing game in the middle of it all
> .


Thanks, Ronnie! You're making good time on yours. And, yes, it is fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I like them all
> 
> Sue


I do, too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that switching hands would work best - like using my husband's hands to do it instead of mine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. I do seem to always lean towards the blues and/or greens.


I do, too, and have to make myself use other colors just because!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh that is coming along sooo nicely. Love the look of your beads!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous. Lovely with the beads.


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, I've powered on this evening while I was in the mood - completed day 13. I put in just 1 lengthening insert after day 8 because yarn is going to be a little tight. I'll try to take a photo tomorrow but I'm tired now and am going to bed. Good night all.


Wow, you are powering through!  I haven't had time yet today to even begin knitting on it today, but will shortly, I hope!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam and Caryn, lovely Snowdrops. 

Thanks for clarifying, Julie. I'll be praying for Alistair.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that switching hands would work best - like using my husband's hands to do it instead of mine.


Excellent strategizing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Excellent strategizing!


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Julie. I haven't found it to be heavy so far.


I think that it will lay nice and flat for you.. with lots of body to it


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Well, I've powered on this evening while I was in the mood - completed day 13. I put in just 1 lengthening insert after day 8 because yarn is going to be a little tight. I'll try to take a photo tomorrow but I'm tired now and am going to bed. Good night all.


Linda, I'm looking forward to seeing your Snowdrop. 😊
Jane, I love yours in the dark color. And I have that Gamayun Bird shawl in my library for quite some time too. I would love to knit that one, some day....sigh....so much to do and so little time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sometimes they just don't get it!!! Glad no one was hurt.


Oh men get it alight. Feminism 101: men screw up or mess up whatever they want the woman to do!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane! Wow, yours is long so far! You'll probably only need no more than 3 inserts each side? I'm using size US4 so that is probably why it's a bit shorter than yours.


Can't believe you and Jane are divided bet 15" and 19" at clue 8. Mine is about 12" at that point and with 5 or 6 inserts am up to only 20." This lace weight of mine must be extra thin or I am knitting super tight. Am not a loose knitter but don't usually think of myself as a tight one either.

Pam--your light blue is looking so Springlike. It feels perfect in this end of winter time. It is coming along beautifully. So is yours Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think that it will lay nice and flat for you.. with lots of body to it


I hope so. It's a bit dense but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Can't believe you and Jane are divided bet 15" and 19" at clue 8. Mine is about 12" at that point and with 5 or 6 inserts am up to only 20." This lace weight of mine must be extra thin or I am knitting super tight. Am not a loose knitter but don't usually think of myself as a tight one either.
> 
> Pam--your light blue is looking so Springlike. It feels perfect in this end of winter time. It is coming along beautifully. So is yours Jane.


Thanks, Tanya. Different size needles and knitting, I guess. My yarn is actually more of a darker teal but shows up lighter in the photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh men get it alight. Feminism 101: men screw up or mess up whatever they want the woman to do!


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Julie. I haven't found it to be heavy so far.


It must depend on the beads you are using!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam and Caryn, lovely Snowdrops.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, Julie. I'll be praying for Alistair.


He said thanks for all the prayers- he believes they are helping.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It must depend on the beads you are using!


That's what I think, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He said thanks for all the prayers- he believes they are helping.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks for all of the Orenburg (sp?) patterns, Jane! They are lovely! Maybe we need to do one of those, or that type, as a KAL sometime?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...This lace weight of mine must be extra thin...


I found it to be much the same as other lace weights when I did the Advent scarf but it has lots of give. Before I blocked it, it measured 13.5x54. When it was blocked & released, 18x72.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thanks for all of the Orenburg (sp?) patterns, Jane! They are lovely! Maybe we need to do one of those, or that type, as a KAL sometime?


Good idea


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I found it to be much the same as other lace weights when I did the Advent scarf but it has lots of give. Before I blocked it, it measured 13.5x54. When it was blocked & released, 18x72.


That is very encouraging Jane. Maybe it needs to be pinned out now to get a sense of what it will be when blocked. This is the kind of yarn I would like to work double strand to get the soft texture of the yarn but get more body out of it. It might pair up well with a nice Alpaca or a soft merino in fingering wt. Nice mitts or hat maybe.

Now to check out the Orenburg lace.

Edit: Nice lace patterns. Saved in Ravelry Library for future when eyes recoup from this little project.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Vacuum cleaner update: it has made it to the living room.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Vacuum cleaner update: it has made it to the living room.


Progress! At my house it would probably live there for awhile unless I moved it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have used most of the yarn I frogged and got 10 more rows. Now to see how many I get out of the skein. 

I think I figured out what makes the yarn appear orange sherbert color. The fluky light and some shadow. I just "love " these energy saving bulbs. It takes forever for them to become bright enough to look like a night light. 

I did find out Patons purchased this company and discontinued their line a few years ago.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe his ears were burning! Little does he know his claim to fame here.

Sue

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Vacuum cleaner update: it has made it to the living room.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Snowdrop after Day 8. It measures 13 1/2". I think I will do one insert at either end.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Vacuum cleaner update: it has made it to the living room.


 :thumbup:

At my house, it would sit there for awhile also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Snowdrop after Day 8. It measures 13 1/2". I think I will do one insert at either end.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue!

Which stitches are for the insert?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Snowdrop after Day 8. It measures 13 1/2". I think I will do one insert at either end.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what I will be knitting next.

Sue


TLL said:


> It looks great, Sue!
> 
> Which stitches are for the insert?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Snowdrop after Day 8.


Looks great to me, Sue. I know that you don't like red but it will be lovely.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm learning the hard way --> I have to ONLY download one or two at a time or a failed download that cannot be recovered from occurs. I'm on the last of the Orenberg downloads...sock pattern last.

Now to get more of the Patterns from the artist who wrote the Chaukor pattern. Turns out instead of worrying about alter cloths I can do plain, white shawls. No beads needed and all y'all have been providing me with simple Aran eyelet lace patterns that I can start with either Cable or Knit CO depending on if there is a slipped stitch on each row. I cannot do the Knit CO if there is...frustration isn't a fun experience.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I hope that you line them all up in some pictures for us. I would love to see them all.


Thanks Bev, here they are. The only one I didn't show is the one I made for my MIL because it is exactly the same as Jackson's bear, so it's 10 bears now and I need to finish one for my sister before I see her on Sunday. The last bear that is grey with a silver sparkle through the yarn hasn't been named yet. I'm open to any suggestions and of course I'm still going to make Booberry for me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I cast on Snowdrop for the second time, this time with the Glimmer, but think I am going to frog again and drop another repeat as I am not sure if I have enough yarn with this width. I do like it in this colour, although it is not a colour I will wear. Maybe this will be my secondChristmas gift .
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Snowdrop through clue 6. I'm not sure I like the beads in the leaf area, but I may just live with it.  I'm using fingering and size 4 needles. It's about 9" wide with two repeats.


Beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Like Jane, I have a lot of WIPs on the go at any one time. My goal this week was to finish two,which I have just done. first was Alpine and just now Shades of Sapphire, from the Triangle of Happiness MKAL. Now to concentrate on Mountain Mist and Snowdrop.
> 
> Sue


So beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jackson really does have a thing for your blankets and anything else that will serve. That is so nice.


Yes he does Tanya, it's rather gorgeous how much he loves them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a sweetie!


Thank you Toni, he is a sweetie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, Jackson is so cute. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, what adorable pictures of your adorable Jackson. He definitely has a thing for knitted things. I believe that is because of his grandma.


Thank you Bev, you're welcome, I love sharing pics of lil man Jackson. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Little sweetheart. Give him a hug from me.


Thank you Jane, he definitely is. I did give Jackson a hug or three from you. The little darling and his Mum have gone home now and I miss them both already. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for all of the Orenburg (sp?) patterns, Jane! They are lovely! Maybe we need to do one of those, or that type, as a KAL sometime?


I thought the same. I loved them :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Vacuum cleaner update: it has made it to the living room.


Progress :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, Jackson is not only very cute,but he is also very smart. He knows a soft cuddly, pretty shawl when he sees one!
> 
> Tanya, I agree about the dishcloth, but I will use it anyway!


Thank you Caryn, I think he's very cute and smart too!! 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros they are so very cute. I am going to have to try one myself. I am inspired :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Warning! Cuteness overload. Boys love pretty handknits too.


Thanks Linda, yes he does!! 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson is cute in his cycling gear. I have had a lovely time this morning, Ros but I shall have to shower now! I will take your lovely images with me :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I envy the fact that you are able to wear your lovely creations.
> My Lightning Thief is hung on the back of a dining room chair & when I pass by, I wonder who I will give it to & if they will appreciate it. Then I wonder about how hard it will be to let it go.


I think you should keep your magnificent Lightning Thief, how lovely to just wander past and enjoy the beauty of it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros Oh my gosh isn't he adorable... he just likes anything you knit  and in his young age he probably thinks you only knit for him
> 
> I had to pass on my walk this morning.. I have to bite the darn bullet and call the Dr. I can barely put weight on my leg now because of my hip.. that not right!!! LOL all the Xrays didn't show anything.. but maybe something will show now.. I need to do this now or I'll find myself with a brand new job (one can hope ) and have to take time off.. that would not be good.
> I will just do some strength training.. I have some great videos on how to do them!!
> I have plans to get a lot done on my scarf today.. it is so much fun to knit  I can see how Sue and Jane get hooked into all the MKAL's and KAL's


Thank you Ronie, it's so sweet how he just always grabs a hand knit and leaves a bought one behind. Carmen doesn't bother with giving him a choice anymore because he always grabs a hand knit, too cute!!! 💞
I hope the doctor sorts out what is going on with your hip. 💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Seeing him makes my day!
> What a lovely "security blanket" your knitting makes.


Thank you brain56. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the feedback on the starch with cotton. Will keep it in mind for summer hats.
> 
> Here is my Snowdrop--not stretched so a bit weird.
> 
> It seems that every few clues I run into a mental glitch so this a.m. saw that I had made a 2 mistakes and frogged Clue 7 after completing it. But as per usual, the mistakes kept coming and it has taken me over 2 hours to get back on track. This is way more than annoying. But now #7 is done and Snowdrop is resting till later today.


Beautiful Tanya 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I had a PM on Ravelry this morning from Unikatissima aka Susann Hajjar, the designer of Lace SnowDrop. She was very pleased to hear that we are running our mini-KAL. She is not a member of KP so asked me to pass on this message:


That's lovely to hear. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I hope that your hip clears up quickly.


 Me too Ronie. 💞



> Sue, how is your DD doing this time with her procedure. Hoping it's going much, much better.


I also hope Amy's procedure is successful this time Sue, it must be such a worry. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's good, Ronie, that it's something you can do something about. Take it easy and then slowly get back into doing what you want to.


I agree with Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And now for my Snowdrop. It's about 10 inches wide stretched. This is a fine fingering yarn and I knit a little loose. I think I should have went down to a size 3 needle. Am using a 4. I don't like the look of the stitches where the k2tog are next to skpo. I worked 2 rows of seed stitch to start and have a 3 stitch edging worked in seed stitch but with the first stitch of every row slipped purlwise.


Beautiful Chris💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Started Snowdrop again with 3 repeats, size 8 needles and sport weight yarn.
> 
> Just finished clue 2. It is going quicker and I think the yarn will go further. I'll see how much of what I frogged is left when I get to row 50, then see how much of the first skein is left after 130 rows.
> 
> Toni, are the washcloths in your lace class the same size? Could they be used to make a scarf like this with transition stitches? Or could each lace design be made into a scarf? Maybe the squares be sewn together into a stole? Thinking about those Christmas gifts I need to start on. :shock: :XD:


Beautiful Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I'm trying to get on top of some off my WIPs. Today it has been Mountain Mist. I have just finished Clue 3 and ready to start the final clue, but not tonight. I have almost decided not to add any beads, as I think there is enough interest in the yarn, but I could change my mind again tomorrow!
> Now I can work a little more on Snowdrop and try to catch up.
> 
> Here is MM.
> ...


Beautiful Sue💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely, Julie. Prayers for Alistair.


Same from me Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is yesterday's progress on SnowDrop - completed charts 5 & 6. The colour is really a bit lighter - it appears more navy in this photo.


Beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is a photo of snowdrop so far. It is a light blue baby alpaca lace weight yarn. I am using US 4 needles. No beads.


Beautiful Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that switching hands would work best - like using my husband's hands to do it instead of mine.


I like your switching hands Jane. I'm very lucky, if hubby sees or hears me vacuuming, he just grabs the vacuum cleaner off me and finishes the job, gotta love that man. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a photo of my Snowdrop pinned out after clue 8. It measures 15.25", which equals about 49". I would like it to be finished length around 60", so if I've done my calculations correctly, I should do 3-4 inserts each side. I guess I best get busy!


Beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Snowdrop after Day 8. It measures 13 1/2". I think I will do one insert at either end.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros they are so very cute. I am going to have to try one myself. I am inspired :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I hope you do make a teddy bear or two (or more). I would love to see them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jackson is cute in his cycling gear. I have had a lovely time this morning, Ros but I shall have to shower now! I will take your lovely images with me :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, I'm glad you like them. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, you're welcome, I love sharing pics of lil man Jackson. 💞


Thank you for sharing, bears and Jackson, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for sharing, bears and Jackson, Ros.


You're welcome Julie, it's my pleasure. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Julie, it's my pleasure. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...so it's 10 bears now ...


Fantastic, Ros. They are all so cute - & different!!
I think that I like the attitude of the nameless silver one best. I have my thinking cap on for a name.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Maybe his ears were burning! Little does he know his claim to fame here.Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great bear parade Ros. Thanks for sharing. Great to start the day with a smile! They really each do have their own personality it seems.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Bev, here they are.


I love the neck ties for J Bear and Noah.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Snowdrop after Day 8. It measures 13 1/2". I think I will do one insert at either end.
> 
> Sue


Really looking good. I like it with just the 2 repeats. About how wide is it?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic, Ros. They are all so cute - & different!!
> I think that I like the attitude of the nameless silver one best. I have my thinking cap on for a name.


Thank you so much Jane, the silver bear is a girl bear and I would love you to come up with a name. She has such a sweet face, hubby said I have to keep her. They do actually look prettier in real life. Rachel, Len & Ashleigh received their bears today and they all love them. I'm very happy about that. Carmen and Jackson have gone home now and I miss them both. As Jackson was teething he was quite clingy and sat back on my lap for hours at a time, holding his little hands out so I could hold them. I also gave him a very gentle scalp massage. He seemed to be very relaxed. Talk about cuteness overload!!! 💞 I'm just checking in quickly because I have been violently ill for the last hour and I'm not very happy about it.😡 I hope I feel better quickly because I want to cast on my Snowdrop and try and catch up. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Great bear parade Ros. Thanks for sharing. Great to start the day with a smile! They really each do have their own personality it seems.


Thank you Caryn 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I love the neck ties for J Bear and


Thanks Bev, that's my hubby's idea. Boys have a tie, girls have a bow.💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the way your husband participates with your knitting, Ros. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I love the way your husband participates with your knitting, Ros. Hope you feel better soon!!


Thank you Bev, he's a great hubby. I hope I feel better too, I'm feeling pretty crappy at the moment. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Caryn. It is about 9 1/2 inches now.

Sue


sisu said:


> Really looking good. I like it with just the 2 repeats. About how wide is it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute bears, Ros. You will have to have a Teddy bears picnic. I think there was something like that here on KP when everyone was making them three years ago.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...the silver bear is a girl bear...


Oh - I had come up with a few names while I was in the shower - but they are boy's names. I'll have to let my mind wander over it again.


> I have been violently ill for the last hour...


Oh dear! I hope that it wasn't communicable & that Jackson might have it , too. Not that I am not sad that you are sick but I certainly wouldn't want the little man to come down with it.
I hope that you can cast on soon.
I will start my inserts today - 3, I think. Pretty straight knitting - without beads - shouldn't take too long & then back chart 9.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute bears, Ros. You will have to have a Teddy bears picnic. I think there was something like that here on KP when everyone was making them three years ago.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh dear! I hope that it wasn't communicable & that Jackson might have it , too. Not that I am not sad that you are sick but I certainly wouldn't want the little man to come down with it.
> I hope that you can cast on soon.
> I will start my inserts today - 3, I think. Pretty straight knitting - without beads - shouldn't take too long & then back chart 9.


I hope Jackson doesn't get it, that would be terrible. Carmen was sick when they arrived. Jackson was definitely not himself either, but we've put it down the two new teeth that have appeared. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.
I would be interested in the boy names that you have come up with also and I can't wait to see what you come up with for girl bears.
I really hope I feel better tomorrow, I'm really not good at being sick. 
I want to feel good so I can knit. 💞
I will say goodnight or good morning to everyone and hope to chat tomorrow 😀


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros,

I had a few girl name suggestions:
Emma, Gemma, Felicia, Felicity, Penelope, Alicia, Olivia


Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My snowdrop at 26" with 7 inserts added. Not so happy with it but it is what it is and I am not going to frog it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My snowdrop at 26" with 7 inserts added. Not so happy with it but it is what it is and I am not going to frog it.


Too bad you are not enjoying it, Sue. I would think that the section with the insert would be the part that wraps around the neck, though, so it doesn't need the fancier motifs. I am only going to do 3 inserts. I am hoping to get at that this afternoon.

EDIT: Oops! Yes - meant Tanya, not Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, lots of bears! Good work Ros.

Thanks for all the update photos on the Snowdrops. They are all coming along beautifully. I am knitting vicariously with all of you


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Jane,
I think you mean Tanya, not me.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Too bad you are not enjoying it, Sue. I would think that the section with the insert would be the part that wraps around the neck, though, so it doesn't need the fancier motifs. I am only going to do 3 inserts. I am hoping to get at that this afternoon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, I do hope that you are feeling better.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Bev, here they are. The only one I didn't show is the one I made for my MIL because it is exactly the same as Jackson's bear, so it's 10 bears now and I need to finish one for my sister before I see her on Sunday. The last bear that is grey with a silver sparkle through the yarn hasn't been named yet. I'm open to any suggestions and of course I'm still going to make Booberry for me. 💞


They are all so cute! We'll done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, you're welcome, I love sharing pics of lil man Jackson. 💞


Happy little guy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a shame that you are not enjoying your Snowdrop, Tanya. Looks good to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I can't wait to see what you come up with for girl bears...


Now I feel pressure!
I was trying to find a name that would tie in with the colour, in which case for a boy bear even just Grey would fit, but I wasn't coming up with anything original - things like Silverbeard, Dusty, Frosty & Smoky.
For a girl - Pearl - as in pearly grey, or Gloria (think glorious) or since the French for silver is argent - Argentine - but with the French softer j sound for the g.
...or Dove - for dove grey.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, feel better soon!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Hey Jane,
> I think you mean Tanya, not me.


Oops! I saw your post to Ros right above it & thought that the pic was with that. I knew yours was red. I was wondering why you had to do so many repeats of the insert when you were using the same weigh yarn as I was.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My snowdrop at 26" with 7 inserts added. Not so happy with it but it is what it is and I am not going to frog it.


It's looking good, Tanya. I did three inserts yesterday and will start clue 9 later today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ros, I do hope that you are feeling better.
> 
> Sue


Me, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I am loving your Snowdrop. I agree, the inserts will be wrapped around the neck and the lovely ends will show.

Ok, I like Penelope, but I also like the names Jane came up with. Argentine, Dove, Pearl. I don't envy your chosing, Ros. Such nice names to choose from. 

Ok, this is it till Sunday. We may have to come back Sat afternoon as snow is moving into the area. Don't want to come back on Sun and not be able to get in the drive. If we are to be snowed in, I would rather be at home. However, I am taking tons of knitting along.  And I REALLY, REALLY think I have the Eyelet shawl conquered. It really doesn't matter, because I am not frogging again. However, I have not taken the life line out.  As DH says, this will last 20 years might as well make it right.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...We may have to come back Sat afternoon ...I am taking tons of knitting along.


Have a good trip - & lots of knitting time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Today's flavour: Estonian
A new shawl from Athanasia Andritsou: Birds' nest shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-nest-shawl-2

She has 3 other lovely designs, all free - we may have shared some of them before:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/athanasia-andritsou


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Today's flavour: Estonian
> A new shawl from Athanasia Andritsou: Birds' nest shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-nest-shawl-2
> 
> ...


I had the butterflies one but not the others. Thank you very pretty


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Now I feel pressure!
> I was trying to find a name that would tie in with the colour, in which case for a boy bear even just Grey would fit, but I wasn't coming up with anything original - things like Silverbeard, Dusty, Frosty & Smoky.
> For a girl - Pearl - as in pearly grey, or Gloria (think glorious) or since the French for silver is argent - Argentine - but with the French softer j sound for the g.
> ...or Dove - for dove grey.


What about Grayson?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This reminds me a little of the Dreambird & those other colourful shawls that we were looking at a little while back.
Gorgeous. I can't believe that the yarn worked out this co-operatively - perhaps there was some manipulation. Also - surprised to read that it was crocheted.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blinking-peacock


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ive managed to get a photo of my progress so far (day13). No beads on mine but maybe the photo will help some of you place yours.. Length approx 24" (very approximately).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am sorry to give the impression I don't like the Snowdrop. What I don't like is me in the project. I keep making too many mistakes and redoing segments which has amounted to about an hour per segment to frog and ensure no stitches were not lost. Still have a couple of errors that stick out like sore thumbs to me. The inserts were simple to do, especially in the multiples that I did them (7 of them) and you can pick up a good knitting rhythm. I find keeping the YO's even in these long runs difficult and that also bothers me. How do others control the evenness of the stitches in the lace? Love the red color but not its impact on my eyes. So pardon my grumpiness: it probably comes from the constant state of anxiety I am in these days so nothing seems to be right.

Do want to thank everyone who said they liked my Snowdrop.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for all of the Orenburg (sp?) patterns, Jane! They are lovely! Maybe we need to do one of those, or that type, as a KAL sometime?


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--your Snowdrop is stunning.

Jane--the Blinking Peacock is another eye popper. Do like it a lot. That would be a good crochet challenge.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Snowdrop after Day 8. It measures 13 1/2". I think I will do one insert at either end.
> 
> Sue


Looking good,Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Bev, here they are. The only one I didn't show is the one I made for my MIL because it is exactly the same as Jackson's bear, so it's 10 bears now and I need to finish one for my sister before I see her on Sunday. The last bear that is grey with a silver sparkle through the yarn hasn't been named yet. I'm open to any suggestions and of course I'm still going to make Booberry for me. 💞


They are all so very huggable. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My snowdrop at 26" with 7 inserts added. Not so happy with it but it is what it is and I am not going to frog it.


What don't you like, tamarque? It looks fine from here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What don't you like, tamarque? It looks fine from here.


Maybe I am too self-critical. I see a couple of errors that I missed and the YO's seem so uneven. You and other's seem to have much more regular lace stitching which I truly admire.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Today's flavour: Estonian
> A new shawl from Athanasia Andritsou: Birds' nest shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-nest-shawl-2
> 
> ...


Lovely patterns - lots of nupps to replace with beads.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I see where you blocked it. Did you do the calculations on how long it would be? it seems to be a good length now.. I don't see anything wrong with it, maybe once you have a chance to wet block it you will like it better... I like it now  It is hard when a pattern is fighting you.. it is how I was with the Ashton.. I had so much going on in my personal life that everytime I sat down to do it I would find more mistakes.. I had to set it all aside and focus on other things.. Like Christmas and family  Your so far along on this now I think you could finish it very nicely  hopefully all the bugs have been worked out!

Looking really good Sue.. I am glad there is that amount of the arrows showing I liked that part and was hoping I wouldn't loose it.. I am thinking I might want to put some beads in there somewhere...  I love the red.. I know it will give you a bit of brightness on a cold day!!

Ros adorable bears and pictures of Jackson.. he is growing so much isn't he.. right before our eyes!! I hope you start to feel better soon... 
I like Grayson or Silver Fox for a boys name maybe something like Starlight or Moonshadow for a girl...LOL actually I am picturing fairy's but those names can work for a bear too  

Kaixixang your right frutrations are not fun.. I think there are 'Suggestions' for cast ons.. but none except the Provisional is really super important.. I think the braided one.. would be too.. but for most items the cast on is not that important.. I do like going up a needle size for my cast on though.. it helps the edge to not be too tight..

Have a great time Bev!!! Please stay safe... darn snow anyway  has a way of getting into our fun!

Linda that is looking great!! I was considering putting beads in other areas I will study your's and give it some thought  

I hope I didn't leave anyone out...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. They are nice. I had one in my library. When will Imever get to them all?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Today's flavour: Estonian
> A new shawl from Athanasia Andritsou: Birds' nest shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-nest-shawl-2
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This reminds me a little of the Dreambird & those other colourful shawls that we were looking at a little while back.
> Gorgeous. I can't believe that the yarn worked out this co-operatively - perhaps there was some manipulation. Also - surprised to read that it was crocheted.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blinking-peacock


Wow! - but beyond my basic crochet skills, I fear.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Ive managed to get a photo of my progress so far (day13). No beads on mine but maybe the photo will help some of you place yours.. Length approx 24" (very approximately).


Beautiful. It will help with the bead placement.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the patterns shared Jane... that pink one with the Nupps keeps calling my name.. I put this designer in my favorites on ravelry 

thank you for all the well wishing on my hip.. it feels even better today... We have shopping to do later and I am not sure just how much he is in the mood for.. sometimes 1 store and sometimes several  It will be a test if my hip is ready for more exercise... I am not pushing this.. that is for sure... 

I am getting ready to do chart 7 I am using my colored pencils and coloring 3 charts at a time.. it slows me down to begin with but really helps in the long run  I am trying to knit and purl tight because my needles are large... I think this yarn called for a US1 LOL I am using 6 and love it! I will be getting some progress pictures posted sometime this weekend.. I would like to get through chart 8 so I know how long this will be


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe I am too self-critical. I see a couple of errors that I missed and the YO's seem so uneven. You and other's seem to have much more regular lace stitching which I truly admire.


It may just be the yarn which is making stitches look uneven but a good blocking will sort that out. You are being very hard on yourself- be kind instead, you deserve it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This reminds me a little of the Dreambird & those other colourful shawls that we were looking at a little while back.
> Gorgeous. I can't believe that the yarn worked out this co-operatively - perhaps there was some manipulation. Also - surprised to read that it was crocheted.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blinking-peacock


Oh I love that!!! I imagine it in turquoise, peach and blacks with a splash of red!!! or a splash of yellow.. very South West


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie and Linda--thank you for your kind words and words of support.

It is true Ronie that when we are not relaxed, worried, anxious or in some other negative space that energy just seems to project out onto everything we do. Need to follow my own advice and do a meditation and trust that things will resolve themselves. 

I hope you are right Lilnda about the stitches evening out when the scarf is blocked for real. I want it to be at least 5.5-6 ft long, so did lots of inserts. Maybe a size 6 needles as Ronie is using would have been a bit better but was afraid the stitch work would look to sloppy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie and Linda--thank you for your kind words and words of support.
> 
> It is true Ronie that when we are not relaxed, worried, anxious or in some other negative space that energy just seems to project out onto everything we do. Need to follow my own advice and do a meditation and trust that things will resolve themselves.
> 
> I hope you are right Lilnda about the stitches evening out when the scarf is blocked for real. I want it to be at least 5.5-6 ft long, so did lots of inserts. Maybe a size 6 needles as Ronie is using would have been a bit better but was afraid the stitch work would look to sloppy.


You are welcome.. and I do believe the stitches will even out once it is blocked.. and then when it is all said and done.. once it is off the blocking mats and around your neck a YO that is off a little won't even show.. I struggle for those perfect stitches too... I think it is something some come by naturally and some have to struggle with.. its all fine though.. I have seen your work and your excel in other areas of knitting.. it will all come together at some point


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> You are welcome.. and I do believe the stitches will even out once it is blocked.. and then when it is all said and done.. once it is off the blocking mats and around your neck a YO that is off a little won't even show.. I struggle for those perfect stitches too... I think it is something some come by naturally and some have to struggle with.. its all fine though.. I have seen your work and your excel in other areas of knitting.. it will all come together at some point


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> You are welcome.. and I do believe the stitches will even out once it is blocked.. and then when it is all said and done.. once it is off the blocking mats and around your neck a YO that is off a little won't even show.. I struggle for those perfect stitches too... I think it is something some come by naturally and some have to struggle with.. its all fine though.. I have seen your work and your excel in other areas of knitting.. it will all come together at some point


Yep, know all about this too  When I picked up my Bonnie's Wish last week I spent more time tinking than actual progress. I want to finish chart 3 (of 5) before I start the next baby blanket. I finally made some progress this week (read 'less tinking') and have 9 rows to go (about 300 stitches per row). Woo Woo!

Linda - your Snowdrop is looking good. Love all the different yarns and versions of this scarf.

Have a great weekend Bev! We just booked a long weekend for Easter in Washington DC. Everyone but me will be arriving on Thursday, I'll get in late Friday night, and we all go home on Sunday. I have tickets for Easter mass at the National Cathedral and the rest of the days will be museums and sight-seeing. Neither my mother nor mother-in-law have been to the Capitol so this will be a treat for them. Going: DH, mom, step-father, MIL, FIL, brother, and SIL.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yep, know all about this too  When I picked up my Bonnie's Wish last week I spent more time tinking than actual progress. I want to finish chart 3 (of 5) before I start the next baby blanket. I finally made some progress this week (read 'less tinking') and have 9 rows to go (about 300 stitches per row). Woo Woo!
> 
> Linda - your Snowdrop is looking good. Love all the different yarns and versions of this scarf.
> 
> Have a great weekend Bev! We just booked a long weekend for Easter in Washington DC. Everyone but me will be arriving on Thursday, I'll get in late Friday night, and we all go home on Sunday. I have tickets for Easter mass at the National Cathedral and the rest of the days will be museums and sight-seeing. Neither my mother nor mother-in-law have been to the Capitol so this will be a treat for them. Going: DH, mom, step-father, MIL, FIL, brother, and SIL.


Melanie--sounds like a big family party. Hope the weather is good by then for walking around D.C.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--guess I missed your weekend getaway--have a great one with better weather.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Ive managed to get a photo of my progress ...


Looking grand, Linda!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...the Blinking Peacock is another eye popper. Do like it a lot. That would be a good crochet challenge.


I'd love to have the yarn that she used. I might even be tempted to do it then. So striking!
I have to PM her & ask if she manipulated it in any way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I find keeping the YO's even in these long runs difficult and that also bothers me. How do others control the evenness of the stitches in the lace?


Before you block, see if you can gently ease the YOs to make them more even on either side. When you do block it, much of that will work out anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Lovely patterns - lots of nupps to replace with beads.


That was my first thought. Then I started to wonder if removing the nupps would dramatically change its beauty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Thanks for more wonderful patterns, Jane!

Here is another free one (for 24 hours). It reminds me a little of the Random Monet in its shapeing: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-if-by-sea-shawlette It would be fun to play with the colors on this one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'd love to have the yarn that she used. I might even be tempted to do it then. So striking!
> I have to PM her & ask if she manipulated it in any way.


She used this yarn: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lana-grossa-meilenweit-magico-ii

She also suggests using 2 colors, but doesn't sound like she did.
It is a sock yarn with very striking colors as you can see.

The entire project is in slip stitches which makes it a very intense crochet project. But it is gorgeous and would be a good challenge.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Starlight or Moonshadow for a girl...


I like those - also Moonbeam - even just Star - maybe Starr...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...When will Imever get to them all?


We can always dream.
... and I have fodder for lots of dreams!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your teddybear parade is a treat! They are wonderful bears, Ros!

Hang in there, Tanya. I hope you can relax and enjoy, like knitting (our version anyway) is meant to be.

Have a great trip, Bev and Melanie!!!

All of those patterns are saved in the library. Yes, I can see another KAL in the future. Just like this one, it could be really hard to decide which pattern to go with!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That was my first thought. Then I started to wonder if removing the nupps would dramatically change its beauty.


In the process of designing my scarf/shawl for the workshop, I replaced the nupps with YO's and K2tog or SKPSSO. In my personal and unbiased opinion  I think it still looks very beautiful. Beads instead of nupps works well also. I have seen it done, but I don't recall which project they were on. Sorry!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Wow! - but beyond my basic crochet skills, I fear.


Well, I was going to say that if you send me that beautiful yarn, I'll crochet it for you but then I looked at how much it calls for: 2800 - 3100yards!!! Even at $1 a skein, that would be pretty costly. Can you say: stash buster?

She says that it is a crocheted version of Drachenfeuer - I can't believe that I am saying this but I like the crocheted one better.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drachenfeuer


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We can always dream.
> ... and I have fodder for lots of dreams!


A LONG time ago, someone told me it is good to dream.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Thanks for more wonderful patterns, Jane!
> 
> Here is another free one (for 24 hours). It reminds me a little of the Random Monet in its shapeing: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-if-by-sea-shawlette It would be fun to play with the colors on this one.


You are right--it is knit on the bias like the RM but in this one the lace edge may be knit in with body if my very quick look got me reading right. I do like this piece. If feels like it would be a very calm one to knit. It is done in a sport/dk wt but could easily be done in worsted for a very warm/cozy piece for Fall or a cold house.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That really looks an awful lot like Dreambird. I think the crocheted one is a little different.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, I was going to say that if you send me that beautiful yarn, I'll crochet it for you but then I looked at how much it calls for: 2800 - 3100yards!!! Even at $1 a skein, that would be pretty costly. Can you say: stash buster?
> 
> She says that it is a crocheted version of Drachenfeuer - I can't believe that I am saying this but I like the crocheted one better.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drachenfeuer


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Here is another free one (for 24 hours). It reminds me a little of the Random Monet in its shapeing: ...


I thought the same thing - of course it is by the same designer. I am not gone on it - I prefer more lace - but I downloaded it because the price is right.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Bev--guess I missed your weekend getaway--have a great one with better weather.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> In the process of designing my scarf/shawl for the workshop, I replaced the nupps with YO's and K2tog or SKPSSO. In my personal and unbiased opinion  I think it still looks very beautiful. Beads instead of nupps works well also. I have seen it done, but I don't recall which project they were on. Sorry!


I replaced the nupps with beads on my DIL's wedding shawl and in my opinion (and hers) it looked better for the sparkle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Y... Yes, I can see another KAL in the future. Just like this one, it could be really hard to decide which pattern to go with!!!


That is what I faced as I tried to narrow down the choices for this KAL.
There are so many that I _ *really, really*_ want to do as opposed to those that I just _ *really*_ want to do.
I just remembered Haruni & Begonia Swirl... no, Jane, don't started! Now I want to go back & look at all the patterns in my shawls folders.

I had a similar experience last night when I went up to the wool room looking for something suitable for Alquemie. I kept seeing all of these beautiful colourways & fibres - it became true torture! I wanted to cast every thing on at once. I had to leave without finding something for Alquemie.

I think that I will make a little visit to Handsome Fibers & add to my Chiaogoo tips & cables. Oh dear, Someone help me!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Before you block, see if you can gently ease the YOs to make them more even on either side. When you do block it, much of that will work out anyway.


Oh I love these blocking tips!!! all my blocking has come from just winging it  it is good to hear from others..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning Everyone!! Well, it is probably long past morning now for most of you, but the greeting doesn't change. Finally have a confirmed surgery date -- March 23. So that means nearly another month of "limping" along. Maybe, I'll get some substantial work done on the curtain. Last week, I took a break, as you know, so now I'm back to it and needed to convince myself it was making progress and that it was worth the hours of work -- so I took these pics this morning. Now, I'm re-energinzed and ready to forge on. Of course, the piece looks like a rag when sitting in a heap by my chair and when I put it up this morning, it is clear that without blocking it still looks like a rag, but it is going to work. I had some concern that the columns of patterning weren't pleasingly proportional, but now that a bit more is complete, it looks okay to me. Now I'm beginning to 
wonder how long I should make it, because the process of blocking will certainly add a little length. I suspect there is time aplenty to contemplate that question.

It has been so much fun reading through this weeks thread. So many really fine pieces of knitting. I must say it is comforting to know that others start a project, rip it out, and try again until they get the effect that they want. That seems to be my basic mode of operation. You all have tempted me to the edge of my determination -- I want to be knitting something in a cobweb/lace weight alpaca.... Later!!

Ros your bears are delightful and when you ask for names, I couldn't help but think of my son when he was little. Each of his animals (and there were a lot) were always Something, name of animal -- so Brown Bear, Grey Squirrel, Stripped Tiger, etc. Such a literalist!!!! Jackson of course, is a sweetheart -- glad you have him to enjoy.

Toni -- looking forward to your class. Tanya, didn't have a chance to look in on your class -- how has it been going? 

Now, with Julie and Caryn getting settled in and once again picking up the needles, things seem calm. Norma must be relaxing after the wedding of her beautiful daughter. And Kaixxiang is forging ahead meeting her challenges with vigor. 

It certainly has been nice to see Linda and others joining us. Hope you continue participating in the thread -- each person adds a unique and interesting touch to our daily lives. 

I'm sure I haven't mentioned everyone, but that is not an indication of disinterest, rather the limits of a somewhat rattle brain. Have a great weekend, my friends.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

So beautiful


Belle1 said:


> Good morning Everyone!! Well, it is probably long past morning now for most of you, but the greeting doesn't change. Finally have a confirmed surgery date -- March 23. So that means nearly another month of "limping" along. Maybe, I'll get some substantial work done on the curtain. Last week, I took a break, as you know, so now I'm back to it and needed to convince myself it was making progress and that it was worth the hours of work -- so I took these pics this morning. Now, I'm re-energinzed and ready to forge on. Of course, the piece looks like a rag when sitting in a heap by my chair and when I put it up this morning, it is clear that without blocking it still looks like a rag, but it is going to work. I had some concern that the columns of patterning weren't pleasingly proportional, but now that a bit more is complete, it looks okay to me. Now I'm beginning to
> wonder how long I should make it, because the process of blocking will certainly add a little length. I suspect there is time aplenty to contemplate that question.
> 
> It has been so much fun reading through this weeks thread. So many really fine pieces of knitting. I must say it is comforting to know that others start a project, rip it out, and try again until they get the effect that they want. That seems to be my basic mode of operation. You all have tempted me to the edge of my determination -- I want to be knitting something in a cobweb/lace weight alpaca.... Later!!
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Today's flavour: Estonian
> A new shawl from Athanasia Andritsou: Birds' nest shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-nest-shawl-2
> 
> ...


All beautiful. Added them to my fast growing library. At this rate I will need to live to 100 just to make what I have saved now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...so I took these pics this morning....


So nice to see it in the window so that the lace can reveal its beauty.
Way to go, Belle!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Belle! That is looking great! And I love your mountains.

Did I read that right Jane - you have a wool room? Nice 

Ok, I have to stop checking in here and get some work done that relates to what I get paid for, lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Did I read that right Jane - you have a wool room? ...


Want to see a picture?
This one is dated - from before I started knitting lace & fingering weight. It doesn't show what is stored in the shelf to the right of the chimney block, what is in the bureau or in the boxes between them.
I am waiting for a moment to catch up with my WIPs to take everything out & re-organize. I'll update my photo then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I was going to say that if you send me that beautiful yarn, I'll crochet it for you but then I looked at how much it calls for: 2800 - 3100yards!!! Even at $1 a skein, that would be pretty costly. Can you say: stash buster?
> 
> She says that it is a crocheted version of Drachenfeuer - I can't believe that I am saying this but I like the crocheted one better.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drachenfeuer


Sometimes crochet is just the ticket. This piece would have a very unique feel in crochet, especially doing slip stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is what I faced as I tried to narrow down the choices for this KAL.
> There are so many that I _ *really, really*_ want to do as opposed to those that I just _ *really*_ want to do.
> I just remembered Haruni & Begonia Swirl... no, Jane, don't started! Now I want to go back & look at all the patterns in my shawls folders.
> 
> ...


Goddess, Jane--You really are worse then me and I thought I was bad. Will tell you one of my practices: I keep looking at the same things over and over until they lose their energy to pull at me. I have bought tiles for my dining room floor 3x and stared at them for over 2 yrs and then returned them. They are installed in my mind and when I get tired of them I create a new fantasy which I live with for a while and then change them again. Must tell you that even tho no one else shares my visions, they keep me out of a lot of trouble.

Edit--your pic came in after I posted. Your yarn room is amazing. How about having a destash party--we can all help you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh I love these blocking tips!!! all my blocking has come from just winging it  it is good to hear from others..


I do that with some stitches that are not even and it works well, but what to do when you have so many. Ugh!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So beautiful


Belle--your curtain is developing beautifully. What a piece of work it will be when finished.

Do you know any Reiki? It can help keep the knee pain under control.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> All beautiful. Added them to my fast growing library. At this rate I will need to live to 100 just to make what I have saved now.


Tricia--don't worry. Our body is developed to live for 120 yrs if we take care of it, so you have lots of time


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, your curtain is looking beautiful.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Goddess, Jane--


I am assuming that this was a typo.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I have bought tiles for my dining room floor 3x and stared at them for over 2 yrs and then returned them. They are installed in my mind and when I get tired of them I create a new fantasy which I live with for a while and then change them again...


Now that is one great way to do renovations painlessly.


> How about having a destash party--we can all help you.


I am a Newfoundlander - we can party at the drop of a hat!
Let me know when you're coming.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Want to see a picture?
> This one is dated - from before I started knitting lace & fingering weight. It doesn't show what is stored in the shelf to the right of the chimney block, what is in the bureau or in the boxes between them.
> I am waiting for a moment to catch up with my WIPs to take everything out & re-organize. I'll update my photo then.


Oh, my word, Jane. Fantastic. When does your store open for business.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--don't worry. Our body is developed to live for 120 yrs if we take care of it, so you have lots of time


That is news. I have always been told anything over 70 was a gift from God. Family history is that most have died before their 70th bd.

My yarn stash is mostly worsted and now I want more lighter weight yarns for lace.

Trying to do a little calculating to see how long my Snowdrop will be. 15 rows seems to be about 2.5 inches so if there is enough yarn it may be 60 inches long without any inserts. Just finished day/clue 6 and it is snowing. Just a few small, wind blown flakes for now but the forecast calls for snow most of Saturday through Sunday afternoon. Then some rain I hope melts the snow, not make ice!

happy knitting all. Off to finish chores then hope to be in for the day! :wink:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am assuming that this was a typo.
> ;-)


I guess you get to chose where to place the emphasis (lol)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That is news. I have always been told anything over 70 was a gift from God. Family history is that most have died before their 70th bd..........


Only in you subscribe to the narcissistic propaganda of the medical, chemical and agricultural industries (not small farmers). But I will spare you from my political bandstand on the subject.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Want to see a picture?
> This one is dated - from before I started knitting lace & fingering weight. It doesn't show what is stored in the shelf to the right of the chimney block, what is in the bureau or in the boxes between them.
> I am waiting for a moment to catch up with my WIPs to take everything out & re-organize. I'll update my photo then.


Ooh! I am green with envy


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So nice to see it in the window so that the lace can reveal its beauty.
> Way to go, Belle!


Gorgeous, Belle!!! I love the view of your mountains, too! :thumbup:

A wool room - SWEET!!! I can understand wanting to get it all cast on....someday!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am a Newfoundlander - we can party at the drop of a hat!
> Let me know when you're coming.


LOL!!! I love your wool room! It is beautiful!!! (I missed the photo before my earlier post.)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Just beautiful Belle!! and what mountain range is that?? It is very pretty... what a beautiful view.. I can see why you want a nice lacy curtain.

Oh my Jane.. now that is what I call a stash!!  I have just started growing one... at first I had lots of Red Heart SS for crochet afghans then I learned to knit and then I took up lace knitting so I am slowly moving my stash towards more fingerings and wools  you could open up shop and make a nice living if you ever needed to


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jane, love your yarn room. I would like to have one. Maybe not wool but some nice, luxury or soft yarn would be great. 

Belle, your curtain is looking very good. It will be beautiful stretched and lightly starched. The scene through that window is a wonderful backdrop.

Good luck with your surgery. My friend is having her shoulder replacement redone Mar 10. The first surgery didn't work. Something about ligaments coming loose.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen - I just want Llama, and/or Quivet to play with. Not your entire "library".

According to: http://www.x-rates.com/calculator/?from=EUR&to=USD&amount=5 the 5 Euro to USD is about 5.60

I really wouldn't mind the crocheted project...though short-row knitting isn't bad - providing you don't have LOOOONG rows to work on. I don't need that much of a sleep aid. <snort!> Who needs a sleep tablet when you can lull yourself to sleep with hand crafts? My stash amounts to 2 door hung devices for shoe storage...plus some others in external storage and still in my room. Eventually I will have all the slots filled with my cardboard tube and thread/yarn that I own. Quite a few new tubes now that Mom is in physical therapy and I need to make an infants outfit before this June (I hope...cannot account for phase of moon or weather).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Maybe not wool ...


When we say wool here in Newfoundland, we mean anything that you knit or crochet with - except fine crochet cotton. I always have to remember to say yarn & not wool.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> jscaplen - I just want Llama, and/or Quivet to play with. Not your entire "library".
> 
> According to: http://www.x-rates.com/calculator/?from=EUR&to=USD&amount=5 the 5 Euro to USD is about 5.60
> 
> I really wouldn't mind the crocheted project...though short-row knitting isn't bad - providing you don't have LOOOONG rows to work on. I don't need that much of a sleep aid. <snort!> Who needs a sleep tablet when you can lull yourself to sleep with hand crafts? My stash amounts to 2 door hung devices for shoe storage...plus some others in external storage and still in my room. Eventually I will have all the slots filled with my cardboard tube and thread/yarn that I own. Quite a few new tubes now that Mom is in physical therapy and I need to make an infants outfit before this June (I hope...cannot account for phase of moon or weather).


I am trying to think of a neat way.. to store all my crochet cotton. I will come up with something than share..  I know my craft closet is not being used to its fullest potential once I get is in better shape I have some cubbies that would work very well..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was what I grew up with and what I always called yarn when I first came to the States.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> When we say wool here in Newfoundland, we mean anything that you knit or crochet with - except fine crochet cotton. I always have to remember to say yarn & not wool.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Jane, Just found out about the Lace Snowdrop mini-KAl. I saw a couple of designs with the same name, so finally found the correct 31 page pattern! Love your Knit Picks Glimmer. How many skeins are you using?

I signed up for Toni's class on KP, and she directed me to your KAL. So, not sure if can manage both, but am interested in participating in your mini-KAL.

Will look in my stash and see what I have. Thank you all, you are all great people. Revan


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Today's flavour: Estonian
> A new shawl from Athanasia Andritsou: Birds' nest shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birds-nest-shawl-2
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jane. They are all lovely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Ive managed to get a photo of my progress so far (day13). No beads on mine but maybe the photo will help some of you place yours.. Length approx 24" (very approximately).


It's looking good, Linda.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning Everyone!! Well, it is probably long past morning now for most of you, but the greeting doesn't change. Finally have a confirmed surgery date -- March 23. So that means nearly another month of "limping" along. Maybe, I'll get some substantial work done on the curtain. Last week, I took a break, as you know, so now I'm back to it and needed to convince myself it was making progress and that it was worth the hours of work -- so I took these pics this morning. Now, I'm re-energinzed and ready to forge on. Of course, the piece looks like a rag when sitting in a heap by my chair and when I put it up this morning, it is clear that without blocking it still looks like a rag, but it is going to work. I had some concern that the columns of patterning weren't pleasingly proportional, but now that a bit more is complete, it looks okay to me. Now I'm beginning to
> wonder how long I should make it, because the process of blocking will certainly add a little length. I suspect there is time aplenty to contemplate that question.
> 
> It has been so much fun reading through this weeks thread. So many really fine pieces of knitting. I must say it is comforting to know that others start a project, rip it out, and try again until they get the effect that they want. That seems to be my basic mode of operation. You all have tempted me to the edge of my determination -- I want to be knitting something in a cobweb/lace weight alpaca.... Later!!
> ...


I think it looks beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Want to see a picture?
> This one is dated - from before I started knitting lace & fingering weight. It doesn't show what is stored in the shelf to the right of the chimney block, what is in the bureau or in the boxes between them.
> I am waiting for a moment to catch up with my WIPs to take everything out & re-organize. I'll update my photo then.


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...Love your Knit Picks Glimmer. How many skeins are you using?


I figure on three. I have a little left in the first skein - just about to start chart 9.


> not sure if can manage both...


We have no time table - do what you can, when you can.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to the KAL Revan it is nice to see you join in... This scarf is a fun easy one with the patterns changing every so many rows.. It keeps me on my toes..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Just beautiful Belle!! and what mountain range is that?? It is very pretty... what a beautiful view.. I can see why you want a nice lacy curtain.


The mountain that can be seen in the photo is Hart Mountain. It is the site of the US National Antelope Refuge. In the photo you can see a small portion of the Western face of the single mountain. This part of the country has massive fault lines which run North/South. This mountain is an uplift along one of those fault lines. In many respects it is like a mesa, except that the mountain slopes downward toward the East where eventually it is subducted under another fault. The Antelope Refuge is very large in area. And for Ronie, French Glen is on the NEastern boundary and the Sheldon refuge is on the South Eastern boundaries.

Thanks for all your complements. Just need to keep working at it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, just dropping in quickly to say hello and thanks for all the lovely teddy bear names, I'm going to put them all on a list so I can choose from it forever. The reason I'm just dropping by is because I am very sick. It turns out I have gastroenteritis and I'm very unhappy about it. I lost 2kilos overnight . I guess that's the good part. My darling hubby has been amazing taking great care of me. I hope I feel better later today. I have rung Carmen to make sure Jackson's ok and to take him straight to hospital if she is in doubt about his health. I don't want little man Jackson suffering. 
Carmen seems to think he may have had a little dose of it when he first arrived at our home, but apart from him being sick the first night he's been ok. Just a bit out of sorts and we put it down to 2 new teeth coming through. I will keep you updated on Jackson and I hope to feel better later today. It was a horrible night for me. Take care everyone. I hope to drop by later today. &#128158;
Just thought I would add Rachel's whole family now have their bears. &#128525;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just dropping in quickly to say hello and thanks for all the lovely teddy bear names, I'm going to put them all on a list so I can choose from it forever. The reason I'm just dropping by is because I am very sick. It turns out I have gastroenteritis and I'm very unhappy about it. I lost 2kilos overnight . I guess that's the good part. My darling hubby has been amazing taking great care of me. I hope I feel better later today. I have rung Carmen to make sure Jackson's ok and to take him straight to hospital if she is in doubt about his health. I don't want little man Jackson suffering.
> Carmen seems to think he may have had a little dose of it when he first arrived at our home, but apart from him being sick the first night he's been ok. Just a bit out of sorts and we put it down to 2 new teeth coming through. I will keep you updated on Jackson and I hope to feel better later today. It was a horrible night for me. Take care everyone. I hope to drop by later today. 💞
> Just thought I would add Rachel's whole family now have their bears. 😍


Ros, so sorry you've been sick. I hope you're on the mend now. Your photos are wonderful. You have a beautiful family!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ros, so sorry you've been sick. I hope you're on the mend now. Your photos are wonderful. You have a beautiful family!


Thank you Pam, I feel a bit better today, and a whole lot better than last night. I'm hoping it goes away completely today. I'm trying to force down some water at least, but food is a long way off I think. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope that you get well quickly, Ros.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, 
I hope you will be feeling better soon.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I hope that you get well quickly, Ros.


Thank you Jane, I do feel a bit better today, that's a vast improvement on last night. I have a headache today so I have to try and force down some water otherwise it's going to get a lot worse. Food is a long way off. I'm just popping in on LP every now and then to get my fix. I hope to back on deck soon.
Hubby absolutely loves Argentine for my bear, so that is her name, thank you so much. I'm keeping all of the other names suggested by my friends here and I will name my bears from the list because I will make many more. I really need a lace fix so as soon as I feel better I will cast on my Snowdrop.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros,
> I hope you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I really hope so too. 💞


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Your Alpine scarf is beautiful! Did you find it on Ravelry?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Here is the link for it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alpine-mkal

Sue


Revan said:


> Your Alpine scarf is beautiful! Did you find it on Ravelry?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, I feel a bit better today, and a whole lot better than last night. I'm hoping it goes away completely today. I'm trying to force down some water at least, but food is a long way off I think. 💞


He is such a sweetie!  Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> When we say wool here in Newfoundland, we mean anything that you knit or crochet with - except fine crochet cotton. I always have to remember to say yarn & not wool.


Wool or yarn, doesn't matter to me  , your cabinets are fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Revan said:


> Hi Jane, Just found out about the Lace Snowdrop mini-KAl. I saw a couple of designs with the same name, so finally found the correct 31 page pattern! Love your Knit Picks Glimmer. How many skeins are you using?
> 
> I signed up for Toni's class on KP, and she directed me to your KAL. So, not sure if can manage both, but am interested in participating in your mini-KAL.
> 
> Will look in my stash and see what I have. Thank you all, you are all great people. Revan


Oh my goodness, Revan, I just meant to look here for examples and possible answers to your beading questions. If you decide to tackle this project too, you are an amazing knitter!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie --> I'm posting a photo of the paper towel dispenser stand with decorations (blush!) and the length of tube needed for your cardboard tubes from your tin foil (full for small, 1/2 for 37.5 to 75 ft length tube). You won't have to tape the middle for the tin foil tubes...I just have to because these are the tubes from Coban bandage (it sticks to itself as you wrap it onto your leg/arm).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> When we say wool here in Newfoundland, we mean anything that you knit or crochet with - except fine crochet cotton. I always have to remember to say yarn & not wool.


As a Brit, I fall into that trap :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> As a Brit, I fall into that trap :thumbup:


Same here!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> The mountain that can be seen in the photo is Hart Mountain. It is the site of the US National Antelope Refuge. In the photo you can see a small portion of the Western face of the single mountain. This part of the country has massive fault lines which run North/South. This mountain is an uplift along one of those fault lines. In many respects it is like a mesa, except that the mountain slopes downward toward the East where eventually it is subducted under another fault. The Antelope Refuge is very large in area. And for Ronie, French Glen is on the NEastern boundary and the Sheldon refuge is on the South Eastern boundaries.
> Thanks for all your complements. Just need to keep working at it.


That was fascinating. It looks such an interesting place. I have always loved geology.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, do get well soon. It sounds very nasty. Great family, teddy bears and photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, I feel a bit better today, and a whole lot better than last night. I'm hoping it goes away completely today. I'm trying to force down some water at least, but food is a long way off I think. 💞


So cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

RosD --> I'm just glad you're getting over the illness. No one should have the enforced weight-loss routine happen! Doesn't matter if blood, illness or whatever...not the recommended slow-but-steady weight loss that stays off longer.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good, Linda.


Thank you, Miss Pam


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Get well soon. Lovely photos of your family.


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just dropping in quickly to say hello and thanks for all the lovely teddy bear names, I'm going to put them all on a list so I can choose from it forever. The reason I'm just dropping by is because I am very sick. It turns out I have gastroenteritis and I'm very unhappy about it. I lost 2kilos overnight . I guess that's the good part. My darling hubby has been amazing taking great care of me. I hope I feel better later today. I have rung Carmen to make sure Jackson's ok and to take him straight to hospital if she is in doubt about his health. I don't want little man Jackson suffering.
> Carmen seems to think he may have had a little dose of it when he first arrived at our home, but apart from him being sick the first night he's been ok. Just a bit out of sorts and we put it down to 2 new teeth coming through. I will keep you updated on Jackson and I hope to feel better later today. It was a horrible night for me. Take care everyone. I hope to drop by later today. 💞
> Just thought I would add Rachel's whole family now have their bears. 😍


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> As a Brit, I fall into that trap :thumbup:


Me too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Linda, thanks for posting a pic of your Snowdrop. It is indeed lovely. 

Tanya, do you throw your yarn or knit continental? If you throw, maybe you should teach yourself continental. As an avid crocheter it shouldn't be hard to learn. 

Jane, OMG, Your knitting room is amazing. I'll come over and toss a hat down so we can party up there. LOL

Ros, hope you're feeling much better by now. Love all your pics, as always. 

Belle, happy to see your curtain coming along now. Can't wait to see it with more lace done.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> RosD --> I'm just glad you're getting over the illness. No one should have the enforced weight-loss routine happen! Doesn't matter if blood, illness or whatever...not the recommended slow-but-steady weight loss that stays off longer.


Kaixixang, I agree. Didn't you say you've shed 30 pounds. That is amazing and Kudos go out to you! 
I love your pineapple doilies. I saw this pattern on an email from Redheart a couple days ago and thought of you. A pineapple stitch shawl! I'm forwarding to my sister too. 
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/sidewalk-shawl-0?utm_source=WhatCounts+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feb25Mini&utm_content=http%3a%2f%2fwww.redheart.com%2ffree-patterns%2fsidewalk-shawl-0

Edit to ask, what do you use the cardboards tubes for?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

So many beautiful snowdrops developing! They are all so unique and special in there own ways!

Belle, your curtain is looking excellent and what a wonderful view you have. A very special place to be living. 

Jane, your yarn room is like a store. How wonderful to have such a place ready to go to for your creations. But no wonder it is hard to make a choice!

Ros, hope you are feeling better today. It sounds like what I had last week. I slept a lot! Wonderful pictures of your wonderful family enjoying their bears&#128516;

Kaixixang, love your doily and the mitts came out so cute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--am so ready to come and party.

Revan--welcome to Lace Party, a fun loving friendly knitting group

Ros--the bears are too, too cute--all of them and the pics of everyone loving them are wonderfully warm and fuzzy--just like the bears. And glad you are feeling better. Something to keep in mind is that illness is a way for the body to cleanse and renew itself. Have you ever noticed how refreshed you feel after an illness?

Kx--your doily is gorgeous. It really showcases your meticulous work

Chris--the pineapple shawl looks like a fun one to do--and a quickie in worsted wt yarn

Curious about why you asked about my knitting style? I have always knit Continental. Impossible for me to do throwing because of a right hand disability. Funnily, I never knew about throwing technique till I found youtube and KP where people early on kept talking about knitting styles.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Kaixixang, I agree. Didn't you say you've shed 30 pounds. That is amazing and Kudos go out to you!
> I love your pineapple doilies. I saw this pattern on an email from Redheart a couple days ago and thought of you. A pineapple stitch shawl! I'm forwarding to my sister too.
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/sidewalk-shawl-0?utm_source=WhatCounts+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feb25Mini&utm_content=http%3a%2f%2fwww.redheart.com%2ffree-patterns%2fsidewalk-shawl-0
> 
> Edit to ask, what do you use the cardboard tubes for?


Any thread or yarn that doesn't exceed 2-8 ounces...I only have 2 that I forgot to wait until I'd worked most into a project and it cannot fit in my "spool" door hangers for my stash.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ... I'm posting a photo ...


Great work on the doliy.
I love those owl fingerless gloves, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm having to pace myself going through that Redheart free pattern list. I've worked up to page 10...2-300 more to go. Didn't forget the mitered shawl in that 1st 10 pages...make sure you tile, not list so that you can see more photos. Total of 3-5 more patterns downloaded including a pineapple (ADVANCED).

Why is it that DMC is the only one that has finer than 30 weight listed anywhere? I need Ecru #50 or finer to match that first doily I still have 1.5 rows left to do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> As a Brit, I fall into that trap :thumbup:


I have mentioned this before, but Newfoundland retains strong ties with England - Ireland as well. I guess being isolated has preserved a lot of traditions & vocabulary.
(There are also pockets of French.)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang, What a beautiful doily! You whip them out so quickly!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> ..... preserved a lot of traditions & vocabulary.
> 
> 
> > :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have mentioned this before, but Newfoundland retains strong ties with England - Ireland as well. I guess being isolated has preserved a lot of traditions & vocabulary.
> (There are also pockets of French.)


This morning I was just wondering about the language uses in Newfoundland. How much French is spoken there vs. English?
I imagine you are fluent in both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This morning I was just wondering about the language uses in Newfoundland. How much French is spoken there vs. English?
> I imagine you are fluent in both.


I am fluent but not everyone is. Canada has two official languages but not everyone takes advantage of that. I chose to pursue French studies & now, you might recall, we spend a part of the year in France. My son is totally at ease in either setting. His language skills are amazing.

Newfoundland was the cause of much dispute between England & France - way back when it was first discovered & the the fish were so prolific. We do have, as I said, pockets of French but they are small & scattered. There is a French school board, though. Also, many schools throughout Newfoundland have French Immersion streams in which French is the language of instruction - not just a course that they do so many hours per week. Our school system here in Marystown has such a program & my son has been a part of it.

The islands of Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon are just off our coast - 12 nautical miles - not far from where we live. There are close ties with the people there. For instance, they participate in sports competitions in Newfoundland: they send teams to our minor hockey & soccer tournaments, their swim team competes at our meets, they participate as a region in our summer & winter games... They are, however, a French possession.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that was very interesting. I didn't know any of that. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Fascinating Jane.. I love to hear of all the different parts of the world that we all live in ... Then United States are all so divers in each State.. I think some of our States are very similar like Washington and Oregon.. only because I shy away from politics.. our Politics are different in every State.. not sure how United we are at times.. Of course I can only speak of Oregon, California and Arizona.. I'm a West Coast Girl...LOL

I hope you all get feeling better Ros.. we just got over all of this.. such a mess.. lucky this time hubby and I were both sick at the same time.. then the kids called and said they were sick.. so we took them all the meds we used and now they are better.. we had all better stay healthy for awhile... Great pics of the family.. I can see they all love their bears 

kaixiang that is a beautiful doily.. Thanks for the idea of a paper towel core. I didn't know the crochet thread spools would fit on that.. I'm about out of my aluminum foil so I will give it a try... I have probably 50 spools though so I need a more inventive idea if I were to use that idea.. of course this would be a great way to keep all the same colors together


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The mountain that can be seen in the photo is Hart Mountain. It is the site of the US National Antelope Refuge. In the photo you can see a small portion of the Western face of the single mountain. This part of the country has massive fault lines which run North/South. This mountain is an uplift along one of those fault lines. In many respects it is like a mesa, except that the mountain slopes downward toward the East where eventually it is subducted under another fault. The Antelope Refuge is very large in area. And for Ronie, French Glen is on the NEastern boundary and the Sheldon refuge is on the South Eastern boundaries.
> 
> Thanks for all your complements. Just need to keep working at it.


Very nice!! I actually was thinking they looked like the 'Strawberry's' but when I looked on the map I was drawn more towards the Steens... but I am sure if they were the Steens you would of mentioned that.. .. for many many years my Uncles would come up from Nevada and hunt in the Steens.. They had some amazing stories of the little towns they went through over the years..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> kaixixang that is a beautiful doily.. Thanks for the idea of a paper towel core. I didn't know the crochet thread spools would fit on that.. I'm about out of my aluminum foil so I will give it a try... I have probably 50 spools though so I need a more inventive idea if I were to use that idea.. of course this would be a great way to keep all the same colors together


You can try to use the paper towel roll...but unless you have the industrial one - it is flimsy compared to the tin foil or trash sack tube. Don't forget the masking tape too for the ends. Saves on having to replace the tube --> especially if you have crochet thread on there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am fluent but not everyone is. Canada has two official languages but not everyone takes advantage of that. I chose to pursue French studies & now, you might recall, we spend a part of the year in France. My son is totally at ease in either setting. His language skills are amazing.
> 
> Newfoundland was the cause of much dispute between England & France - way back when it was first discovered & the the fish were so prolific. We do have, as I said, pockets of French but they are small & scattered. There is a French school board, though. Also, many schools throughout Newfoundland have French Immersion streams in which French is the language of instruction - not just a course that they do so many hours per week. Our school system here in Marystown has such a program & my son has been a part of it.
> 
> The islands of Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon are just off our coast - 12 nautical miles - not far from where we live. There are close ties with the people there. For instance, they participate in sports competitions in Newfoundland: they send teams to our minor hockey & soccer tournaments, their swim team competes at our meets, they participate as a region in our summer & winter games... They are, however, a French possession.


That is terrific cultural connection. Despite the fact that it is known learning multiple languages is much easier when a child is very young, American schools historically didn't begin 2nd language classes till 7th or 8th grade and then is it only a class. I am not even sure a 2nd language requirement exists anymore in NYS, or even elsewhere. Relatively recently, some schools in NYS began to do language classes in early grade school but only IF the budget could afford it.

It has been a big issue in my school district to include 'multicultural diversity' education. It has been a long battle actually to get the district to acknowledge racism and other forms of prejudice. Too much to write about here. Just to note that American education has worked very hard to promote a single view of the world which just happens to exclude huge numbers of people. Arizona and Texas have been most notably in the national press for their active repression of information that doesn't subscribe to their bigoted mantra. Just recently AP history was being eliminated because it taught such things as the South's loss of the Civil War or history of the Civil Rights Movement. In 2013 Arizona banned teaching Spanish as a second language in a state with a huge population of Latinos along with the banning Mexican-American History courses and books that focus on that culture.

I know Canada has its problems, but I still think it is much more benign in the antagonism that exists. Programs such as the one you describe reinforce this perception.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress on my Alpaca cowl/hood, in the Dapple design.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my Julie you have been busy ... it is looking great!!

I will keep my eyes open for those tubes Kaixixang I have a aluminum one just about ready.. I also have some PVC pipe I can use.. I just really need to find a place to store it afterwards


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on my Alpaca cowl/hood, in the Dapple design.


Very nice Julie! I do hope that the color remains strong after washing as it is so attractive.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Very nice!! I actually was thinking they looked like the 'Strawberry's' but when I looked on the map I was drawn more towards the Steens... but I am sure if they were the Steens you would of mentioned that.. .. for many many years my Uncles would come up from Nevada and hunt in the Steens.. They had some amazing stories of the little towns they went through over the years..


Well, Ronie, you aren't far off. The Steens are the next fault line over. From my house, it is probably a 2-3 hour drive to the crest of the Steens. The quickest way is up and over Hart Mtn to French Glen then up the (I think it is the)North Access road. A really, really lovely trip in the fall when the Aspen have changed color. So maybe sometime you'll need to make a trip over from the coast, stop here as a base and then East to Steens and then North to the SunStone mine area.

We are getting a bit of snow today, thank heavens. All that snow those of you in the Midwest and East have gotten should have fallen here. We are so desperate for any moisture, keep your fingers crossed that we get hammered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my Julie you have been busy ... it is looking great!!
> 
> I will keep my eyes open for those tubes Kaixixang I have a aluminum one just about ready.. I also have some PVC pipe I can use.. I just really need to find a place to store it afterwards


Thanks, Ronie! it is a nice balance between pattern and mindless, and being DK quite fast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice Julie! I do hope that the color remains strong after washing as it is so attractive.


I have not yet been able to contact the lady at the Alpaca Farm, where I bought the skein- but may just end up rinsing it with salt and vinegar.
And thanks, Chris!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on my Alpaca cowl/hood, in the Dapple design.


That is really shaping up, Julie.
I am looking forward to the finished cowl - very soon.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, I was questioning your knitting style thinking that most throwers knit tighter. I used to throw. But now I should have remembered you have spoke about your knitting style in the past. It seemed to me that if some YO's were tighter than others that maybe a change of style would help in future. I was just attempting to be helpful.

Oh I do remeber that we both like the FoxPaws scarf pattern. I see that Deborah Thomasello has a colorwork scarf/cowl that is based on that. It will be so much easier to make I would think than all the increases and decreases that must be involved to get the FoxPaws to work. Here is a link to her cowl. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marguerite-12

Her group is also doing a lace MKAL starting tomorrow. I'm going to give that a whirl too and see how many clues I can collect before I can no longer keep up. 😅


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, Ronie, you aren't far off. The Steens are the next fault line over. From my house, it is probably a 2-3 hour drive to the crest of the Steens. The quickest way is up and over Hart Mtn to French Glen then up the (I think it is the)North Access road. A really, really lovely trip in the fall when the Aspen have changed color. So maybe sometime you'll need to make a trip over from the coast, stop here as a base and then East to Steens and then North to the SunStone mine area.
> 
> We are getting a bit of snow today, thank heavens. All that snow those of you in the Midwest and East have gotten should have fallen here. We are so desperate for any moisture, keep your fingers crossed that we get hammered.


You would be funny but I know you are not. If I could negotiate it, you could have all my snow. It will be over a month before the garden is snow-free and then the ground will be very wet for at least a week before it can be worked. We forget the impact the deforestation in Brazil, etc is having on our climate up north. Hope you get your wish--but not too badly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that was very interesting. I didn't know any of that. :thumbup:


I didn't either and it's very interesting to learn about other areas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is really shaping up, Julie.
> I am looking forward to the finished cowl - very soon.


Thanks, Jane! only two more repeats to go, and then the garter stitch and cast off!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on my Alpaca cowl/hood, in the Dapple design.


Julie, it's going to be beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Julie, it's going to be beautiful!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I was questioning your knitting style thinking that most throwers knit tighter. I used to throw. But now I should have remembered you have spoke about your knitting style in the past. It seemed to me that if some YO's were tighter than others that maybe a change of style would help in future. I was just attempting to be helpful.
> 
> Oh I do remeber that we both like the FoxPaws scarf pattern. I see that Deborah Thomasello has a colorwork scarf/cowl that is based on that. It will be so much easier to make I would think than all the increases and decreases that must be involved to get the FoxPaws to work. Here is a link to her cowl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marguerite-12
> ...


Thank you for thinking of me. I do try to alter my knitting techniques to control tension as well as relaxing the hands and gathering speed. All the KP discussions really opened my mind to ways of holding and guiding the yarn and controlling tension. That was an interesting journey trying different styles. I think part of my problem is not maintaining even enough tension when going from YOs to decreases.

Also am glad to share a happy moment this morning that #10 & #11 clues were completed without and major tinkling or frogging.

You really have a great memory. Deb T's strand cowl is like the fox paws pattern. It is a wonderful design of hers. I would like to learn the fox paw technique tho simply because it intrigues me and is something I don't know. I had hoped to do Deb's KAL but it is too easy to get obsessed with a pattern and avoid everything else in my life, especially all the stress factors on my plate right now. This Snowdrop is a great case in point. Need to be out of the house by now but am still sitting with this red snake on my lap curious about clue#12. I was supposed to do a craft table tomorrow and did nothing to prepare for it, including digging out my truck to transport all my stuff--will pass up the table tomorrow as it feels too overwhelming to me and I never sell very much. I do enjoy the comradery there and can drop in to hopefully buy my Russian bread and chat with people for a few minutes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Arizona banned teaching Spanish as a second language ...


That is atrocious! It is bad enough to cut funding but to ban it!?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is atrocious! It is bad enough to cut finding but to ban it!?


Truly is. People have no idea the level of racism and classism that exists in the US. And this includes even most liberals. There are people in the US that want to make English the official language and to ban other languages from being accommodated as in application forms.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am fluent but not everyone is. Canada has two official languages but not everyone takes advantage of that. I chose to pursue French studies & now, you might recall, we spend a part of the year in France. My son is totally at ease in either setting. His language skills are amazing.
> 
> Newfoundland was the cause of much dispute between England & France - way back when it was first discovered & the the fish were so prolific. We do have, as I said, pockets of French but they are small & scattered. There is a French school board, though. Also, many schools throughout Newfoundland have French Immersion streams in which French is the language of instruction - not just a course that they do so many hours per week. Our school system here in Marystown has such a program & my son has been a part of it.
> 
> The islands of Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon are just off our coast - 12 nautical miles - not far from where we live. There are close ties with the people there. For instance, they participate in sports competitions in Newfoundland: they send teams to our minor hockey & soccer tournaments, their swim team competes at our meets, they participate as a region in our summer & winter games... They are, however, a French possession.


Thank you so much for giving us a glimpse of your homeland. I love to learn about other places.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on my Alpaca cowl/hood, in the Dapple design.


That is really looking good, Julie!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on my Alpaca cowl/hood, in the Dapple design.


Julie, that is looking great. With our current snow I should make one. Wonder if it can be adapted to worsted. That is most of my stash and I want one to wear doing chores and it needs to be sturdy. The cowl/hood would help keep the cold off my neck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is really looking good, Julie!!!


Thanks!
It is coming on well, partly because it is easy to do while at the computer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, that is looking great. With our current snow I should make one. Wonder if it can be adapted to worsted. That is most of my stash and I want one to wear doing chores and it needs to be sturdy. The cowl/hood would help keep the cold off my neck.


I should not think it needs any real adjustment- I have already increased it up to 124 stitches, because I need a larger dimension- I think the difference between DK and Worsted would be immaterial! The pattern calls for a cast on on 108.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--I have a cowl of an Italian bulky wool that is very sturdy and super warm for your weather. It has a cable pattern. If you are interested I will fish it out to photo and send to you a bit later this afternoon.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--I have a cowl of an Italian bulky wool that is very sturdy and super warm for your weather. It has a cable pattern. If you are interested I will fish it out to photo and send to you a bit later this afternoon.


Sounds good. Is it a free pattern I can find on Ravelry?
Just figured out why I couldn't find the orphanage I have been talking about. It is called Cookson Hills. It is about 200 miles south of here. Kids from 4 to 18. Some of the workers have babies so that Pixie hat pattern will be perfect. I think they said there were 200 or more children.

Snow all day today and most of tomorrow. Church is cancelled tomorrow. Except for chores I am staying in. At least there is no wind or drifting!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> At least there is no wind or drifting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Ronnie. Thank you Sue. I put my cart before the horse by participating the Snowdrop project. Since I am taking Toni's class, and beginning a MKAL "Spring in Paris" by Prairie Knits on April 1, will not be doing the Snowdrop. (She is taking us around the world, the first one was "Rocking the Kasbar/Morocco", and Spring in Paris on April 1st. Love everyone's yarn and projects, so beautiful.

Revan


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm so sorry I can't catch up with posts just yet. I was feeling better yesterday, but not great. I got up about 3am to get a drink and I fell over. Hubby saw it happen but was too far away to catch me. I actually passed out before I hit the floor. Hubby reckons I was unconscious for at least 20 seconds, he rolled me over before I came too. Then I could hear him calling my name over and over again. Just a bit scary really. He said I put my hands in front of me as I fell, but I don't remember any of it. I guess that saved me from hitting my head on the floor. I'm very sore today, I have pain all down my left side and I bit my lip so that's swollen. I'm quite over this feeling sick caper and the fall has tried to finish me off. I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow I can catch up. &#128158; Ros


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so sorry I can't catch up with posts just yet. I was feeling better yesterday, but not great. I got up about 3am to get a drink and I fell over. Hubby saw it happen but was too far away to catch me. I actually passed out before I hit the floor. Hubby reckons I was unconscious for at least 20 seconds, he rolled me over before I came too. Then I could hear him calling my name over and over again. Just a bit scary really. He said I put my hands in front of me as I fell, but I don't remember any of it. I guess that saved me from hitting my head on the floor. I'm very sore today, I have pain all down my left side and I bit my lip so that's swollen. I'm quite over this feeling sick caper and the fall has tried to finish me off. I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow I can catch up. 💞 Ros


Oh Ros! Just rest. Please take care.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so sorry I can't catch up with posts just yet. I was feeling better yesterday, but not great. I got up about 3am to get a drink and I fell over. Hubby saw it happen but was too far away to catch me. I actually passed out before I hit the floor. Hubby reckons I was unconscious for at least 20 seconds, he rolled me over before I came too. Then I could hear him calling my name over and over again. Just a bit scary really. He said I put my hands in front of me as I fell, but I don't remember any of it. I guess that saved me from hitting my head on the floor. I'm very sore today, I have pain all down my left side and I bit my lip so that's swollen. I'm quite over this feeling sick caper and the fall has tried to finish me off. I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow I can catch up. 💞 Ros


Oh, Ros. I'm so sorry. Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so sorry I can't catch up with posts just yet. I was feeling better yesterday, but not great. I got up about 3am to get a drink and I fell over. Hubby saw it happen but was too far away to catch me. I actually passed out before I hit the floor. Hubby reckons I was unconscious for at least 20 seconds, he rolled me over before I came too. Then I could hear him calling my name over and over again. Just a bit scary really. He said I put my hands in front of me as I fell, but I don't remember any of it. I guess that saved me from hitting my head on the floor. I'm very sore today, I have pain all down my left side and I bit my lip so that's swollen. I'm quite over this feeling sick caper and the fall has tried to finish me off. I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow I can catch up. 💞 Ros


Dear Ros, the most important thing is that you let your body heal- we will still be here- no matter whether you have managed to read everything written! God Bless!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, just take care of yourself and take time to let your body heal. I bet that was scary for your DH as well as for you. I am sending healing prayers for you too!

Julie, your cowl looks wonderfully soft and warm! Very pretty pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ros, just take care of yourself and take time to let your body heal. I bet that was scary for your DH as well as for you. I am sending healing prayers for you too!
> 
> Julie, your cowl looks wonderfully soft and warm! Very pretty pattern.


And it is excellent for working while reading the postings! Thanks Caryn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm quite over this feeling sick caper and the fall has tried to finish me off. ...


Whew - take it easy, Ros!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your incident Ros, please take care of yourself. Lucky your husband was there. Take it easy and hope you feel much better soon. Revan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...will not be doing the Snowdrop...


That isn't a problem, Revan. Not everyone does the joint projects. We hope that you will still take part in our "party."


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...will not be doing the Snowdrop...





jscaplen said:


> That isn't a problem, Revan. Not everyone does the joint projects. We hope that you will still take part in our "party."


Including me! Why do you think I have all of these side projects? I'm trying to build up momentum to catch up to these speed needle divas! So far, only my crochet speed equals them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh Ros! Just rest. Please take care.


Thank you Toni, I am resting. But I just wanted to stop by to say thank you to everyone. I'm still very sore. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Ros. I'm so sorry. Sending healing vibes your way.


Thank you Pam. I really appreciate it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Ros, the most important thing is that you let your body heal- we will still be here- no matter whether you have managed to read everything written! God Bless!


Thank you Julie, I know that you are all here for me, that's what I love about my Lace Party friends. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, just take care of yourself and take time to let your body heal. I bet that was scary for your DH as well as for you. I am sending healing prayers for you too!
> 
> Julie, your cowl looks wonderfully soft and warm! Very pretty pattern.


Thank you Caryn, it was a big scare for my darling hubby. When he rolled me over, there was no response and he was shouting at me, calling my name. Then I heard him and sat up. I had pains in my chest and my first thought was that I had had a heart attack, but DH told me that I had fallen face down, so I discounted that and started mumbling something. Then I thought to myself that I couldn't speak properly, so I immediately tried to remember all of the little tests for a stroke and was quite happy that I could do the ones I remembered. So the end result is I'm just very sore down my left side. I have to be very happy with that. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> So the end result is I'm just very sore down my left side. I have to be very happy with that. 💞


And we are, too! How scary for both of you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Revan, is that a Golden Retriever in your avatar? What a cutie!!! It reminds me of the our Golden that we had years ago. What a sweetie she was.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Whew - take it easy, Ros!


Thanks Jane, I will try my best.😀 thank you for the name of my bear, I love it. Because My LP friends gave me such lovely names to choose from I am going to make a list with all of the names and who supplied them. Then I'm going to make a bear and choose at least one name from each persons lists. Then I will have a little collection of my Lace Party Friends bears. Rachel, Len and Ashleigh's bears were sitting on the couch before they were posted and I miss them now they are gone. So I will have to make some that are staying with me. The LP bears!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I will try my best.😀 thank you for the name of my bear, I love it. Because My LP friends gave me such lovely names to choose from I am going to make a list with all of the names and who supplied them. Then I'm going to make a bear and choose at least one name from each persons lists. Then I will have a little collection of my Lace Party Friends bears. Rachel, Len and Ashleigh's bears were sitting on the couch before they were posted and I miss them now they are gone. So I will have to make some that are staying with me. The LP bears!! 💞


How sweet!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you. Would love to share the "lace vibe"! Revan


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Revan said:


> So sorry to hear about your incident Ros, please take care of yourself. Lucky your husband was there. Take it easy and hope you feel much better soon. Revan


Thank you Revan, I will take it easy and I'm so glad hubby was there too!!!
I think the sickness has gone, thank goodness. I'm just really sore at the moment.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That isn't a problem, Revan. Not everyone does the joint projects. We hope that you will still take part in our "party."


Definitely take part in our "party". I joined in and it's the best place to be.💞😀💞😀💞😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> And we are, too! How scary for both of you.


Thank you Toni, it was very scary. I love how you are all here, not just for me but everyone. I'm very grateful to be a part of this wonderful group of friends.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> How sweet!


Thank you Toni, I'm quite excited about my soon to be Lace Party Bears.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Revan said:


> Thank you. Would love to share the "lace vibe"! Revan


We are very happy to have you here Revan. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I will try my best.😀 thank you for the name of my bear...


So sweet of you, Ros. You are such a sentimentalist. Now why is my screen blurry all of a sudden?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So sweet of you, Ros. You are such a sentimentalist. Now why is my screen blurry all of a sudden?


Thank you Jane, I definitely am, I'd rather be sweet than a crabby old........
My screen gets blurry from time to time too, I wonder what causes that?? 💞💞
Because I've been so sick I have missed out on having a yummy lunch at my sister Tracey's home today and my two gorgeous brothers and their ladies were going to be there too. Tracey also made me a fruit cake, she promised that if it was eaten today she would make me another one. I really love her fruit cake, but food is still a long way off for me. I'm trying to force down a little bit just to keep the blood sugars going so I don't pass out again. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> My snowdrop at 26" with 7 inserts added. Not so happy with it but it is what it is and I am not going to frog it.


It looks beautiful Tanya. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I will try my best.😀 thank you for the name of my bear, I love it. Because My LP friends gave me such lovely names to choose from I am going to make a list with all of the names and who supplied them. Then I'm going to make a bear and choose at least one name from each persons lists. Then I will have a little collection of my Lace Party Friends bears. Rachel, Len and Ashleigh's bears were sitting on the couch before they were posted and I miss them now they are gone. So I will have to make some that are staying with me. The LP bears!! 💞


That is a great idea, Ros! wish I was feeling more inventive and could add to your list.
I have just been speaking with my brother- he has had a good weekend, being allowed home- and is busy working out ways of doing his gardening #1 task being to get the compost turned. He has an excellent attitude to his situation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that sounds really scary. Do rest up and get better soon. The bear idea is so cute!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Revan. please do join us. You are welcome with snowdrop or without :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that is good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is good news!


I believe so!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a great idea, Ros! wish I was feeling more inventive and could add to your list.
> I have just been speaking with my brother- he has had a good weekend, being allowed home- and is busy working out ways of doing his gardening #1 task being to get the compost turned. He has an excellent attitude to his situation.


You don't need to be inventive, I see a Julie bear in my future.🐻💞 I'm very happy your brother is home and wish him good health.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that sounds really scary. Do rest up and get better soon. The bear idea is so cute!


Thank you Norma. I love that bear idea. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You don't need to be inventive, I see a Julie bear in my future.🐻💞 I'm very happy your brother is home and wish him good health.💞


I do hope you are feeling somewhat better Ros! Gastro-enteritis is horrible- I've only ever had it once- but was sick as a dog.
And thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you are feeling somewhat better Ros! Gastro-enteritis is horrible- I've only ever had it once- but was sick as a dog.
> And thanks for the good wishes.


Thank you Julie, I'm pretty sure the sickness has gone, I'm just really sore from the fall. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, I'm pretty sure the sickness has gone, I'm just really sore from the fall. 💞


Which of course will take it's own time to heal!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which of course will take it's own time to heal!


I hope it's sooner rather than later Julie. 💞 Now if only I could remember where I'm up to on my comments for LP. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Truly is. People have no idea the level of racism and classism that exists in the US. And this includes even most liberals. There are people in the US that want to make English the official language and to ban other languages from being accommodated as in application forms.


I'm shocked. I always expect USA to be more generous/liberal (sorry can't think of the precise word I want) given the ethnic and cultural diversity there.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh no! Do take extra care of yourself, Ros. It is horrible to feel ill and weak. Hope you feel stronger soon.


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so sorry I can't catch up with posts just yet. I was feeling better yesterday, but not great. I got up about 3am to get a drink and I fell over. Hubby saw it happen but was too far away to catch me. I actually passed out before I hit the floor. Hubby reckons I was unconscious for at least 20 seconds, he rolled me over before I came too. Then I could hear him calling my name over and over again. Just a bit scary really. He said I put my hands in front of me as I fell, but I don't remember any of it. I guess that saved me from hitting my head on the floor. I'm very sore today, I have pain all down my left side and I bit my lip so that's swollen. I'm quite over this feeling sick caper and the fall has tried to finish me off. I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow I can catch up. 💞 Ros


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh no! Do take extra care of yourself, Ros. It is horrible to feel ill and weak. Hope you feel stronger soon.


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so sorry I can't catch up with posts just yet. I was feeling better yesterday, but not great. I got up about 3am to get a drink and I fell over. Hubby saw it happen but was too far away to catch me. I actually passed out before I hit the floor. Hubby reckons I was unconscious for at least 20 seconds, he rolled me over before I came too. Then I could hear him calling my name over and over again. Just a bit scary really. He said I put my hands in front of me as I fell, but I don't remember any of it. I guess that saved me from hitting my head on the floor. I'm very sore today, I have pain all down my left side and I bit my lip so that's swollen. I'm quite over this feeling sick caper and the fall has tried to finish me off. I'm hoping tonight or tomorrow I can catch up. 💞 Ros


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry for double post - fumble fingers.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Oh no! Do take extra care of yourself, Ros. It is horrible to feel ill and weak. Hope you feel stronger soon.


Thank you Linda, I hope so too. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

RosD - Do locate some Pedialyte or Ensure in flavors that you think you prefer so that you can recover faster.
http://www.pedialyte.com/
http://www.cortjohnson.org/treating-chronic-fatigue-syndrome-mecfs/enhancing-blood-volume-in-chronic-fatigue-syndrome-mecfs-and-fibromyalgia/

I needed the equivalent the 1st few weeks after my surgeries because I was unable to swallow chunks of food...now I chew everything VERY thoroughly so that I don't have it come out my nose. Doesn't matter if I have plenty of fluid available...pinching my nose helps with medicine swallowing. Those multivitamins are HUGE! I have to split the main vitamin so that it will go down without sticking in my throat. Gummies potentially will cause heartburn...so they're out for alternate.

There are health food drinks that have multivitamins in them...no more than 1/4 to 1/2 of one container is all I expect of you immediately. Solids may be beyond you at present...but don't fret. Enjoy one of these "shakes" and you will be able to add solid food later.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> RosD - Do locate some Pedialyte or Ensure in flavors that you think you prefer so that you can recover faster.
> http://www.pedialyte.com/
> http://www.cortjohnson.org/treating-chronic-fatigue-syndrome-mecfs/enhancing-blood-volume-in-chronic-fatigue-syndrome-mecfs-and-fibromyalgia/
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information kaixixang. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope it's sooner rather than later Julie. 💞 Now if only I could remember where I'm up to on my comments for LP. 💞


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning/Evening!

That is wonderful news about your brother, Julie! You are so right, what an amazing attitude!

I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better, Ros! Now for those aches and pains to heal.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> My snowdrop at 26" with 7 inserts added. Not so happy with it but it is what it is and I am not going to frog it.


It looks beautiful Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, lots of bears! Good work Ros.
> 
> Thanks for all the update photos on the Snowdrops. They are all coming along beautifully. I am knitting vicariously with all of you


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Want to see a picture?
> This one is dated - from before I started knitting lace & fingering weight. It doesn't show what is stored in the shelf to the right of the chimney block, what is in the bureau or in the boxes between them.
> I am waiting for a moment to catch up with my WIPs to take everything out & re-organize. I'll update my photo then.


Ohhhhhh!!!!! I love it, I could just dive right in. Talk about knitters paradise. Looks great to me!!! 💞😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am a Newfoundlander - we can party at the drop of a hat!
> Let me know when you're coming.


We wish!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> When we say wool here in Newfoundland, we mean anything that you knit or crochet with - except fine crochet cotton. I always have to remember to say yarn & not wool.


I've always said wool, I don't know why, just a habit, I guess.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He is such a sweetie!  Glad you're feeling better.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, do get well soon. It sounds very nasty. Great family, teddy bears and photos :thumbup:


Thank you Norma💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> So cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I was 6 or 7 pages behind so apologies if I miss someone.

Wonderful wool room Jane. I love the cabinets.

Thanks for the geology lesson Belle. The world is an interesting place. Which reminds me, I need to look up something about Lake Okeechobee from a discussion with a fellow rider yesterday.

Get some rest and the shakes are a good idea Ros. Most are easy to digest, have needed nutrients, and don't require any work.

Welcome Revan. We have a nice little group here.

My ride went well yesterday. I looped Lake Okeechobee (the big blue spot in Florida). 104 miles done. The first 50 were great, we averaged 21 to 23mph. It was the second 50 that killed me. Nothing but headwinds, I was down to 11mph at times and pushing to maintain that, lol. I lost the draft so had to slog along alone most of the time. I actually had to get off my bike and walk a bit when I had a snack, usually I just eat on the fly, because I was going so slow (balance issue). But all for a good cause: The Literacy Coalition of Palm Beach County. Next weekend is the MS Society ride - 175 miles in two days. Hoping for no wind.

Have a good day all,

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> RosD --> I'm just glad you're getting over the illness. No one should have the enforced weight-loss routine happen! Doesn't matter if blood, illness or whatever...not the recommended slow-but-steady weight loss that stays off longer.


Thank you kaixixang. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Get well soon. Lovely photos of your family.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Linda, thanks for posting a pic of your Snowdrop. It is indeed lovely.
> 
> Tanya, do you throw your yarn or knit continental? If you throw, maybe you should teach yourself continental. As an avid crocheter it shouldn't be hard to learn.
> 
> ...


Thank you Chris.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> So many beautiful snowdrops developing! They are all so unique and special in there own ways!
> 
> Belle, your curtain is looking excellent and what a wonderful view you have. A very special place to be living.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn, I'm so sorry you had it as well. It's horrible and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I've been sleeping quite a bit as well.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jane--am so ready to come and party.
> 
> Revan--welcome to Lace Party, a fun loving friendly knitting group
> 
> ...


Thank you Tanya. Yes I have noticed that I feel refreshed but now just a bit sore. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great work on the doliy.
> I love those owl fingerless gloves, too.


Me too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that was very interesting. I didn't know any of that. :thumbup:


I agree, it is very interesting. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My ride went well yesterday. I looped Lake Okeechobee (the big blue spot in Florida). 104 miles done. The first 50 were great, we averaged 21 to 23mph. It was the second 50 that killed me. ....But all for a good cause: The Literacy Coalition of Palm Beach County. Next weekend is the MS Society ride - 175 miles in two days. Hoping for no wind.


Way to go, Melanie!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Fascinating Jane.. I love to hear of all the different parts of the world that we all live in ... Then United States are all so divers in each State.. I think some of our States are very similar like Washington and Oregon.. only because I shy away from politics.. our Politics are different in every State.. not sure how United we are at times.. Of course I can only speak of Oregon, California and Arizona.. I'm a West Coast Girl...LOL
> 
> I hope you all get feeling better Ros.. we just got over all of this.. such a mess.. lucky this time hubby and I were both sick at the same time.. then the kids called and said they were sick.. so we took them all the meds we used and now they are better.. we had all better stay healthy for awhile... Great pics of the family.. I can see they all love their bears
> 
> kaixiang that is a beautiful doily.. Thanks for the idea of a paper towel core. I didn't know the crochet thread spools would fit on that.. I'm about out of my aluminum foil so I will give it a try... I have probably 50 spools though so I need a more inventive idea if I were to use that idea.. of course this would be a great way to keep all the same colors together


Thank you Ronie, I'm so sorry you were all sick and very happy everyone is better now.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on my Alpaca cowl/hood, in the Dapple design.


Beautiful Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning/Evening!
> 
> That is wonderful news about your brother, Julie! You are so right, what an amazing attitude!
> 
> I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better, Ros! Now for those aches and pains to heal.


Thank you Toni. 💞 The aches and pains are a small price to pay considering my hubby thought I was dead when he rolled me over, my eyes and mouth were open and I was unresponsive. I scared the living daylights out of him.💞 I'm glad I don't remember it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I was 6 or 7 pages behind so apologies if I miss someone.
> 
> Wonderful wool room Jane. I love the cabinets.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie. I'm glad your ride went well. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...she promised that if it was eaten today she would make me another one....


There you go - good motivation to get better soon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I hope I haven't missed anyone, or doubled up on my comments. Thanks to everyone for my well wishes, I'm hoping I will be feeling back to my old self soon. &#128158; Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> There you go - good motivation to get better soon.


Exactly.!!! I can't wait to start knitting again. I didn't want to contaminate anything so I haven't touched my knitting. Maybe tomorrow😀💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

First, Ros. I do hope you are feeling better today. Sorry about your nasty fall? I am sure that was very, very scary for you and your DH.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> First, Ros. I do hope you are feeling better today. Sorry about your nasty fall? I am sure that was very, very scary for you and your DH.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I am feeling better today, just sore. It was really scary for us both. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I've always said wool, I don't know why, just a habit, I guess.💞


I guess because traditionally that is all we dealt with.
My mother always referred to plastic crochet hooks as bone - because that is what she grew up with.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that these immersion programs are wonderful. As you know, my brother lives in St.John's, and his daughter went through that program. That is a wonderful way to become bilingual. It is a shame that does not happen in US but with Spanish, as so much of the population is Spanish speaking, but a lot of people don't want anything but English.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am fluent but not everyone is. Canada has two official languages but not everyone takes advantage of that. I chose to pursue French studies & now, you might recall, we spend a part of the year in France. My son is totally at ease in either setting. His language skills are amazing.
> 
> Newfoundland was the cause of much dispute between England & France - way back when it was first discovered & the the fish were so prolific. We do have, as I said, pockets of French but they are small & scattered. There is a French school board, though. Also, many schools throughout Newfoundland have French Immersion streams in which French is the language of instruction - not just a course that they do so many hours per week. Our school system here in Marystown has such a program & my son has been a part of it.
> 
> The islands of Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon are just off our coast - 12 nautical miles - not far from where we live. There are close ties with the people there. For instance, they participate in sports competitions in Newfoundland: they send teams to our minor hockey & soccer tournaments, their swim team competes at our meets, they participate as a region in our summer & winter games... They are, however, a French possession.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I guess because traditionally that is all we dealt with.
> My mother always referred to plastic crochet hooks as bone - because that is what she grew up with.


I try to say yarn but I slip up all the time, I'm so used to saying wool. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I love the cabinets....


Our house was owned by the first doctor in the area - also became the first mayor of our community. This was his library. When we were moving in, my father came to give us a hand. We were stood in the doorway of the room & I said, "I wonder what I should put in the shelves." - not that I didn't have a backload of books to put there. He immediately said, "Your wool." And that was that.


> My ride went well yesterday...


I so envy your bike rides! I used to run long distances - only did one formal marathon, though.


> Nothing but headwinds...


It used to amaze me when I would go for an "out & back" run, that I could have the wind in my face in both directions. You'd be consoling yourself at the start, as you were butting against the wind, "At least it will be at my back on the way home." Then the perverse wind gods would change its direction & it would be in your face all the way home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...my hubby thought I was dead when he rolled me over, my eyes and mouth were open and I was unresponsive. I scared the living daylights out of him...


I can well imagine!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can well imagine!


I don't want a repeat performance, once is definitely enough!!! 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Busy day yesterday so just catching up on my reading. Hope I don't miss anyone.

Revan, welcome to this special little group. So you bought the Alpine pattern. That is a really nice scarf to knit up. I got a PM from the designer on Ravelry. She said she a sudden burst of sales the past week and investigated and attributed it to my posting of my scarf, and then, very generously gifted me two free patterns! That was a lovely surprise. Did you knit Rocking the Kasbah. I have been looking seriously the past couple of days at the pattern and am very tempted. I may do Paris in the Springtime as I really love Paris. Now trying to fit it in might be something else. 

Kaixixang, that's a beautiful doily.

Julie, I love seeing how your cowl is developing. That is such a lovely bright colour. I think there was some mention about your brother, but couldn't find it. I do hope he is doing better.

Caryn, I hope you have recovered from your bug too.

Hope I have not forgotten anyone.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have been quiet a bt trying to gain some control of my life so have missed several pages.

Ros--I know how scary that feinting was. I cannot feint even when I have tried and it would have been appropriate but did lose total control once when I had Lyme and didn't sleep for a week due to nerve pain. Fell down a flight of stairs and put my head thru the sheetrock wall at the bottom. That was more than a kick in the head as they say. So glad you are on the mend. It will take a couple of days of light and super healthy eating to get back on track but you will get there. As for the pain from the fall, my usual mantra--Arnica, internally and topically as appropriate. You probably had a big electrolyte imbalance when you feinted. I use Apple Cider Vinegar for a very rapid recovery--the organic with the mother in it. Very high in minerals.

Sue--they do have immersion language programs here but not in the public schools generally. I find adult hostel programs often do them and there are others on DVD that people often use when planning to travel.

Jane--those cabinets were such a classic style library that was popular during the craftsman period of architecture. I have always loved the glass drop down doors and often tried to find some second hand. They go for a very pretty dollar. My living room would be so happy to have a couple of stacked sets of them.

Glad to report the Snowdrop has moved forward much better in the Clues 10-15. One more clue and then back to the 7 inserts. 

Yesterday it was about 28* and it felt warm in the sun. Scarey that this temp was comfortable. But snowing now and back 14*. Can't wait for the promised warming this week. And absolutely not doing the craft table today. I am burned out with weather, digging our the truck, moving everything, etc. Felt guilt yesterday about this decision, but not today!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a great idea, Ros! wish I was feeling more inventive and could add to your list.
> I have just been speaking with my brother- he has had a good weekend, being allowed home- and is busy working out ways of doing his gardening #1 task being to get the compost turned. He has an excellent attitude to his situation.


Really good news, Julie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried posting this before but it doesn't appear to have shown up - might end up with a double post....
An update on my SnowDrop. I am a bit behind on the schedule that I had hoped to follow - which didn't account for having to frog the fist day's knitting or the inserts.
I have completed up to chart 10 with 3 insert repeats.
Planning the beads is slowing me down because there aren't photos which show all of the sections so that I can picture where the beads might work. The fact that the charts only cover small sections makes it difficult for me to see the flow.
I am trying to keep some consistency in where I place them & how many.
The lighting isn't great - I'll have to turn it lengthwise next time to get more even lighting from the window.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Revan that sounds like a fun adventure.. we did the 4 seasons in here a few years back.. I would love to see your projects  We love to share and see pictures...LOL 
I really hope you plan on sticking around here... We have some who pop in every once in a while and then some of us are in here several times a day...LOL Have fun in Toni's workshop!! and with your Spring in April project!!

Gosh Ros that is scary... it really is a good thing your hubby was there... that is a very cute bear and a great tag!! anyone would love a bear like that... cute little note at the end too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is great news Julie!! I hope he has a great time in his garden.. even if it is mostly just fresh air and sunshine 

Oh my gosh Melanie that just sounds like torture!! I am afraid I would of walked the whole time until the wind let up... Your very strong.. I hope next weekends ride is much smoother for you!! I can't imagine 175 miles!! I am trying to work back up to 3 and I have been wanting to push it up a few more miles a day but I am a bit limited right now.. I will get there though I won't let a little set back keep me down..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Foolish Hearts - MKAL by Leedra Scott: If added before April 1st, free, otherwise price goes up as clues are released to the final price of $6.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foolish-hearts---mkal


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I've always said wool, I don't know why, just a habit, I guess.💞


possibly, because traditionally in Aussie, it so often was wool.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is very nice!! I love the bead placement I am guessing it is in chart 7 or 8 the beads that are right in the middle of the Arrow/Diamond?? very nice. I am just at that point.. I am almost done with chart 7.

My husband at breakfast yesterday suggested that I should have a nice soak in the Jacuzzi so he booked a room in town that has them in the rooms.. after we checked in there... some good friends stopped by.. we sat out and enjoyed the sun..  I took a nice long relaxing soak and my hip feels so much better today... The resting it has helped a lot too... I just forgot to take my knitting with me.. and I really wanted to get through chart 8 yesterday  I hope to get there today!! Then I'll be able to see how many repeats to do..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Julie. 💞


Thank you Ros!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Your bead placement looks great , Jane. Your Snowdrop is going to be very classy.


jscaplen said:


> I tried posting this before but it doesn't appear to have shown up - might end up with a double post....
> An update on my SnowDrop. I am a bit behind on the schedule that I had hoped to follow - which didn't account for having to frog the fist day's knitting or the inserts.
> I have completed up to chart 10 with 3 insert repeats.
> Planning the beads is slowing me down because there aren't photos which show all of the sections so that I can picture where the beads might work. The fact that the charts only cover small sections makes it difficult for me to see the flow.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I took a nice long relaxing soak and my hip feels so much better today...


Glad to hear that the soak helped - so thoughtful of your husband. 
Take it easy with the walking for a while, though - shorter & slower.
Love the photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Your bead placement looks great , Jane. Your Snowdrop is going to be very classy.


Thanks - I have the next segment figured out. The trick will be to make sure that the other side matches the beginning - more or less.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Busy day yesterday so just catching up on my reading. Hope I don't miss anyone.
> 
> Revan, welcome to this special little group. So you bought the Alpine pattern. That is a really nice scarf to knit up. I got a PM from the designer on Ravelry. She said she a sudden burst of sales the past week and investigated and attributed it to my posting of my scarf, and then, very generously gifted me two free patterns! That was a lovely surprise. Did you knit Rocking the Kasbah. I have been looking seriously the past couple of days at the pattern and am very tempted. I may do Paris in the Springtime as I really love Paris. Now trying to fit it in might be something else.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue- I have just started the cast off. Alastair had enjoyed his weekend with being released from Hospital from 9 till 6, he is getting involved again in his garden, which has to be therapeutic! He may be discharged today- I will check later -it is not yet 6 here (Monday).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Really good news, Julie!


It does seem to be, Pam, thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I tried posting this before but it doesn't appear to have shown up - might end up with a double post....
> An update on my SnowDrop. I am a bit behind on the schedule that I had hoped to follow - which didn't account for having to frog the fist day's knitting or the inserts.
> I have completed up to chart 10 with 3 insert repeats.
> Planning the beads is slowing me down because there aren't photos which show all of the sections so that I can picture where the beads might work. The fact that the charts only cover small sections makes it difficult for me to see the flow.
> ...


Jane--give me about 1/2--1 hour and I will try to photo and download my Snowdrop up to and including Clue 16. I think that will cover the entire pattern and you can see what it does.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... I will try to photo and download my Snowdrop up to and including Clue 16. I think that will cover the entire pattern and you can see what it does.


Oh - thanks. That should certainly help.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for that, Jane. I've signed up though I often don't knit mkals until I know what they will look like. (I like the ones which have sneak peaks) I'll collect the clues and see what I feel like doing.


jscaplen said:


> Foolish Hearts - MKAL by Leedra Scott: If added before April 1st, free, otherwise price goes up as clues are released to the final price of $6.00
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foolish-hearts---mkal


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely photos, Ronie and what a considerate hubby. I'm glad your hip is feeling better.


Ronie said:


> Jane that is very nice!! I love the bead placement I am guessing it is in chart 7 or 8 the beads that are right in the middle of the Arrow/Diamond?? very nice. I am just at that point.. I am almost done with chart 7.
> 
> My husband at breakfast yesterday suggested that I should have a nice soak in the Jacuzzi so he booked a room in town that has them in the rooms.. after we checked in there... some good friends stopped by.. we sat out and enjoyed the sun..  I took a nice long relaxing soak and my hip feels so much better today... The resting it has helped a lot too... I just forgot to take my knitting with me.. and I really wanted to get through chart 8 yesterday  I hope to get there today!! Then I'll be able to see how many repeats to do..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for that, Jane. I've signed up though I often don't knit mkals until I know what they will look like. (I like the ones which have sneak peaks) I'll collect the clues and see what I feel like doing.


I tend to be like you Linda. There is so much knitting that can be done and it seems important to me to be selective of my time and eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

He'll get plenty of that, they are right down by the harbour!



Ronie said:


> That is great news Julie!! I hope he has a great time in his garden.. even if it is mostly just fresh air and sunshine
> 
> Oh my gosh Melanie that just sounds like torture!! I am afraid I would of walked the whole time until the wind let up... Your very strong.. I hope next weekends ride is much smoother for you!! I can't imagine 175 miles!! I am trying to work back up to 3 and I have been wanting to push it up a few more miles a day but I am a bit limited right now.. I will get there though I won't let a little set back keep me down..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I tried posting this before but it doesn't appear to have shown up - might end up with a double post....
> An update on my SnowDrop. I am a bit behind on the schedule that I had hoped to follow - which didn't account for having to frog the fist day's knitting or the inserts.
> I have completed up to chart 10 with 3 insert repeats.
> Planning the beads is slowing me down because there aren't photos which show all of the sections so that I can picture where the beads might work. The fact that the charts only cover small sections makes it difficult for me to see the flow.
> ...


Jane - it's looking great. I really like your bead placement. Wish I gad your vision about placing beads.  I've been frustrated, too, not being able to see photos of each section. I made it through clue 11 last night.  I beaded through the 3 insert sections and stopped beading there and will go back to beading when I get to the next inserts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, your photos are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Foolish Hearts - MKAL by Leedra Scott: If added before April 1st, free, otherwise price goes up as clues are released to the final price of $6.00
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foolish-hearts---mkal


Thanks, Jane! I signed up for it and hopefully I'll be more caught up with projects by then.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I really like your bead placement. Wish I gad your vision about placing beads...


Thank you but I am just feeling my way along. I am being very conservative with them, although I would like to have more, but not knowing how they will work on future sections, suggests to me that less would be better. I am trying to take photos of each step for my project page so that it might help others in the future.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronnie, your photos are beautiful :thumbup:


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you but I am just feeling my way along. I am being very conservative with them, although I would like to have more, but not knowing how they will work on future sections, suggests to me that less would be better. I am trying to take photos of each step for my project page so that it might help others in the future.


I'm sure that will be very much appreciated!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all... I glad you like the sunny pictures.. I think I am all caught up on all my computer stuff.. we are going to grab a quick breakfast then I am going to settle in for a nice quiet afternoon of Knitting and what ever hubby is watching on the tv!! LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jane--see if these photos show details sufficiently for you

You can see the effect of 7 inserts beta #8 and #9.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> jane--see if these photos show details sufficiently for you...


Yes - thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--here is the cowl I mentioned earlier. I am not sure where the pattern is: it may be something I did and would have to reconstruct it. Not difficult to do. Pretty transparent construction. It is amazingly warm and very soft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is very nice!! I love the bead placement I am guessing it is in chart 7 or 8 the beads that are right in the middle of the Arrow/Diamond?? very nice. I am just at that point.. I am almost done with chart 7.
> 
> My husband at breakfast yesterday suggested that I should have a nice soak in the Jacuzzi so he booked a room in town that has them in the rooms.. after we checked in there... some good friends stopped by.. we sat out and enjoyed the sun..  I took a nice long relaxing soak and my hip feels so much better today... The resting it has helped a lot too... I just forgot to take my knitting with me.. and I really wanted to get through chart 8 yesterday  I hope to get there today!! Then I'll be able to see how many repeats to do..


This all looks very peaceful, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...here is the cowl I mentioned earlier...


Looks like it would keep you nice & warm despite the the winter chill.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like it would keep you nice & warm despite the the winter chill.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Melanie, wishing no headwinds next week. May they shift behind you as you change directions and you have a great ride. I think it is great that you do this and that you are able. Such a worthy cause.

Ros, glad you are feeling better. Take it easy and slow. Nutrition drinks are a good way to stabilize your system but start slow. There are several brands on the market and they address varying issues.



> It used to amaze me when I would go for an "out & back" run, that I could have the wind in my face in both directions. You'd be consoling yourself at the start, as you were butting against the wind, "At least it will be at my back on the way home." Then the perverse wind gods would change its direction & it would be in your face all the way home.


Wind is like that here too.

Revan, welcome to lp. There are several lessons with original patterns by Dragonfly Lace. You may want to go through them for the mini lessons and valuable tips.

Julie, glad to hear your brother is better. Working outside is so nice. Sunshine and fresh air seem to brighten the mood. Does your brother raise food, flowers or both? We only grew food when I was a "kid". Dad's theory was it took as much work to grow flowers as food. We grew everything except sugar, salt, flour, and coffee. Canned and froze produce for winter.

Ronie, glad your hip is better. Build up slow and easy. Have you tried any of the analgesic rubs, Deep Heat, Icy Hot, Ben Gay? Some of them help relax muscles. Some get hot the more you rub others don't. Some with capsicum seem to help with inflammation.

Tanya, that looks soft and warm. I would like a hood on mine, but some simple ones like this would be great for the children's home. I think I can get something similar that will work. Getting them the right circumference will be the challenge. I like the idea of turning the edge down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, glad to hear your brother is better. Working outside is so nice. Sunshine and fresh air seem to brighten the mood. Does your brother raise food, flowers or both? We only grew food when I was a "kid". Dad's theory was it took as much work to grow flowers as food. We grew everything except sugar, salt, flour, and coffee. Canned and froze produce for winter.
> ...


It is good for the soul! Food and flowers. Flowers for the front garden in previous years he has had Gerberas for summer but this year it was short stemmed carnations and the scent was tremendous, he does potatoes and tomatoes, lettuce, etc. on a regular basis- but maybe not so much this year with having been so ill.
Hope you are not feeling the cold too badly!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen - "Our house was owned by the first doctor in the area - also became the first mayor of our community. This was his library. When we were moving in, my father came to give us a hand. We were stood in the doorway of the room & I said, "I wonder what I should put in the shelves." - not that I didn't have a backload of books to put there. He immediately said, "Your wool." And that was that.
work."

You have a wise papa.  Of course, my DD's and I would LOVE to have a library like that, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I don't want a repeat performance, once is definitely enough!!! 💞


And then some, I'm sure! Whew!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the projects from Red Heart yesterday...printing off as I type.

There are pictures pending on the 1st MAJOR snowfall here in Indianapolis, IN for 2015! My Canon camera has been busy!! We had church canceled because of the snow and I'm catching up on the initial posts for mostly the Lace Party...haven't counted current "membership" but we're nearly to 70 or 80+ pages.

Glad things are settling down for Perth for RosD....HOPEFULLY! I've only feinted twice - once for testing my allergic reaction to most plants and dust, the other time it was warm and I'd just donated 1 to 2 pints of blood.

Other pictures will be added to my camera or through the flat-bed scanner as they are finished. There is no deadline...but I want to have one pair of socks of that 2 strand stripped-down effort of Deborah Norville Serenity Garden yarn finished before March 31st! I'll start in on the second skein as soon as I can...all of us (including myself) want to see the other sock possibles before December. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is very nice!! I love the bead placement I am guessing it is in chart 7 or 8 the beads that are right in the middle of the Arrow/Diamond?? very nice. I am just at that point.. I am almost done with chart 7.
> 
> My husband at breakfast yesterday suggested that I should have a nice soak in the Jacuzzi so he booked a room in town that has them in the rooms.. after we checked in there... some good friends stopped by.. we sat out and enjoyed the sun..  I took a nice long relaxing soak and my hip feels so much better today... The resting it has helped a lot too... I just forgot to take my knitting with me.. and I really wanted to get through chart 8 yesterday  I hope to get there today!! Then I'll be able to see how many repeats to do..


Nice work, Jane!

What a sweetie! I am glad you are feeling better, Ronie! And thanks for the photos!!!! 

That was so nice of that designer to do that for you, Sue. What a fun surprise!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--here is the cowl I mentioned earlier. I am not sure where the pattern is: it may be something I did and would have to reconstruct it. Not difficult to do. Pretty transparent construction. It is amazingly warm and very soft.


Lovely cowl. It does look warm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Melanie, wishing no headwinds next week. May they shift behind you as you change directions and you have a great ride. I think it is great that you do this and that you are able. Such a worthy cause.
> 
> Ros, glad you are feeling better. Take it easy and slow. Nutrition drinks are a good way to stabilize your system but start slow. There are several brands on the market and they address varying issues.
> 
> ...


I would just do a search for free patterns online and look for children's cowls, too. This one is so simple to make and in a worsted would be nice and quick for a teen age person I would think. Dont know the age range for whom you are knitting.

There are free patterns for hooded cowls, too. Try Ravelry for yourself. I know I have seen such patterns. A surprisingly good place, at times, for such patterns is Red Heart yarns. I have found some simple patterns that are done very nicely there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--just want to tell you that I truly admire your fortitude and ability to do such bike riding. I know how much energy goes into such an accomplishment. And doing it for a literacy project is a great contribution. It is amazing how much need there is in this arena.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your well wishes. We had a wonderful weekend. I finished the eyelet shawl. I need to block it. Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone, I started a new shawl over the weekend. Here's a link to my other DIL's Ravelry project page. She combined two shawls and used that lovely transition yarn I got. I am doing it her way. It is so interesting on the neck to have two different borders and have the colors start on one side and transition to a totally different color on the other side. 

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/reedsandstrings/magrathea

Now please bear with me as I catch up.

Melanie, your Easter weekend sounds wonderful. You are quite the bike rider. Wow!!

Belle, so happy you got a date for your surgery. That time will fly by. Your curtains are looking wonderful. I showed your picture of them to my DD and she thought the pattern matched the mountains very well. 

Jane, love the picture of your stash!! Organized, smorganized. Who cares, just so there's lots of lovely yarn. I rescued to hanks of repurposed yarn DD had thrown in the trash. Mohair and lambs wool in red! Nice and soft.  Loved your little bits of history. Thanks.  Love your Snowdrop!!

Ros, thanks for the pictures of everyone with their bears. And I hope that you are feeling better by now. So sorry you fell. Very scary for your DH. . .and you!

Kaixixang, love your pineapple doily. Lovely mitts. 

Julie, love your cowl. That is knitting up quickly. Are you done yet?? So glad to hear your brother is feeling better.

Ronie, thanks for the pictures. Lovely relaxing time. So glad your hip loved the hot tub. 

Tanya, your Snowdrop is beautiful!! I hope you are happier with your yo's. They should even out with blocking.

I think I got everyone. We had a wonderfully relaxing time with walks in the city to thrift shops and bookstores and a wonderful bar-b-q place that made the best macaroni and cheese I have ever tasted. DD and I got tons of knitting done. Glad to be home again. But glad to have gone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for all your well wishes. We had a wonderful weekend. I finished the eyelet shawl. I need to block it. Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone, I started a new shawl over the weekend. Here's a link to my other DIL's Ravelry project page. She combined two shawls and used that lovely transition yarn I got. I am doing it her way. It is so interesting on the neck to have two different borders and have the colors start on one side and transition to a totally different color on the other side.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/reedsandstrings/magrathea
> 
> ...


That is great you had a good time!
I have finished the cowl/hood, but as I have just managed to connect my washing machine- I have a tremendous back log of washing to do- hand washing apart from being back breaking- is inevitably slow! 
I hope to photograph it on, when I have caught up with my chores.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, so pleased that you had a lovely weekend.Your DIL work is lovely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev-- Sounds like a great weekend.

That red mohair/wool should be wonderful. You do have a good yarn magnet somewhere in your being!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cowl/hat/poncho combo

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/andrea-craig-knitting-for-sanity


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, so pleased that you had a lovely weekend.Your DIL work is lovely.


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I would just do a search for free patterns online and look for children's cowls, too. This one is so simple to make and in a worsted would be nice and quick for a teen age person I would think. Dont know the age range for whom you are knitting.
> 
> There are free patterns for hooded cowls, too. Try Ravelry for yourself. I know I have seen such patterns. A surprisingly good place, at times, for such patterns is Red Heart yarns. I have found some simple patterns that are done very nicely there.


I bet they will be very well received.. I heard a few years back where they didn't like children to have scarfs! they get caught on things.. and kids seem to go a hundred miles per second..LOL I am sure the children would love the cowl's and they would be safe too... I bet done in Turtle green and Frozen pinks and blues would be a big hit!!  

Very nice cowl Tanya I wish I had though of a design like that when I did my son's GF's .. it looks very warm. The scarf is coming along very nice!!!

I measured my scarf after the 8th chart and it said I didn't need any repeats.. I pinned it out and I am thinking I will have to take some careful planning when it comes to acutally blocking it!! I had a hard time getting some points and I might just omit them.. I have time to think about it.. LOL Mine measured at 26 inches.. I chose to stop there and think about it... I also started the afghan I posted about .. I joined a 100 day stash buster challenge and spent most of my afternoon winding up all my odds and ends.. I am all set and ready now... It could very well be a lap robe...LOL but I had 4 bins of balls of yarn and if I am lucky I will work through them all


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my scarf is not lopsided it just looks that way because I didn't finish pinning it!!! 

Bev I'm so glad you made it home and are safe... the scarf your daughter posted is very nice.. I love the edge she put on it!! Congrats on getting your scarf done!! have fun with this next one..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, so pleased that you had a lovely weekend.Your DIL work is lovely.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> my scarf is not lopsided it just looks that way because I didn't finish pinning it!!! quote]
> 
> Your Snowdrop is looking good! Have fun with your stash buster project!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

March RMT is up:
http://thedomesticdash.com/march-2015-rmt/


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your snowdrop looks super Roni. I don't see any flaws! 

Bev, sounds like you had a great time and sure got a lot of knitting done. Wold love to see the shawl you finished. The new one is so interesting with that transition to a totally new color. I really like that.

Looking forward to seeing your finished cowl on you too Julie. 
You will be all ready for the return of the cold weather to your part of the world!

Congrats on finishing your bike ride Melanie. Sounds like it was quite a challenge. 

Tanya, love how your red snowdrop is looking. Seems like it got easier and easier for you as you have gone along.

I may be finished with chart 7 tonight. Also got the March clue for the beaded monthly advent scarf. Probably won't start that til tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I bet they will be very well received.. I heard a few years back where they didn't like children to have scarfs! they get caught on things.. and kids seem to go a hundred miles per second..LOL I am sure the children would love the cowl's and they would be safe too... I bet done in Turtle green and Frozen pinks and blues would be a big hit!!
> 
> Very nice cowl Tanya I wish I had though of a design like that when I did my son's GF's .. it looks very warm. The scarf is coming along very nice!!!
> 
> I measured my scarf after the 8th chart and it said I didn't need any repeats.. I pinned it out and I am thinking I will have to take some careful planning when it comes to acutally blocking it!! I had a hard time getting some points and I might just omit them.. I have time to think about it.. LOL Mine measured at 26 inches.. I chose to stop there and think about it... I also started the afghan I posted about .. I joined a 100 day stash buster challenge and spent most of my afternoon winding up all my odds and ends.. I am all set and ready now... It could very well be a lap robe...LOL but I had 4 bins of balls of yarn and if I am lucky I will work through them all


Your scarf is looking good, Ronie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Your snowdrop looks super Roni. I don't see any flaws!
> 
> Bev, sounds like you had a great time and sure got a lot of knitting done. Wold love to see the shawl you finished. The new one is so interesting with that transition to a totally new color. I really like that.
> 
> ...


Especially if I have some gloves to match!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> March RMT is up:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/march-2015-rmt/


Thanks, Jane. I ended up undoing my February one as I didn't want to bother finishing it. I hope March is better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I measured my scarf after the 8th chart ...at 26 inches...


Yours is quite lengthy already, isn't it?
Looks great.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I hope March is better.


I wasn't very fussy about February's design, either, but I need new dish cloths so I kept it. 
I hope March is better, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wasn't very fussy about February's design, either, but I need new dish cloths so I kept.
> I hope March is better, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jane,
After finishing the first skein I think I could have done another insert. After finishing the 130 rows needed from each skein, I got an additional 15 rows.

How would it be if I repeated rows 181 - 204. Row 193 is mid-point. I know it isn't what the instructions call for but my other choice is to frog back to day 8 to add another insert or two. Just trying to get as much length as possible and use most of my yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> J...How would it be if I repeated rows 181 - 204. Row 193 is mid-point. ...


Did you make sure that the side lace is flowing correctly?


> Just trying to get as much length as possible and use most of my yarn.


I know what you mean.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially if I have some gloves to match!


Oh, Julie. I love gloves to match. 

Ronie, I love your Snowdrop. You have great stitch definition there.

Thanks everyone, for the kind words on DIL's shawlette combination. I love the combination of edgings. I am excited about it, especially since she gave me the yarn. I posted a picture of it awhile back.. My colors start with yellow to peach to pink to lavender to blue. It drives me, cause I keep knitting the next row to see how the colors come through. I am in the inbetween between the yellow and peach.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I know what you mean.


It looks like it does. In fact it looks like the only section to work smoothly to me and it just adds that section twice (or the number of times repeated) at the center. I may have the start stop off a row but it looks ok to me. Hoping someone else can verify it for me. Think I will try it. The worst will be to tink 23-25 rows if it does not flow. Better than 40+ rows.    :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... The worst will be to tink 23-25 rows if it does not flow. Better than 40+ rows...


Be sure to put in a life line, then.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Picture of the spine on my Eyelet Shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie. I love gloves to match.
> 
> Ronie, I love your Snowdrop. You have great stitch definition there.
> 
> Thanks everyone, for the kind words on DIL's shawlette combination. I love the combination of edgings. I am excited about it, especially since she gave me the yarn. I posted a picture of it awhile back.. My colors start with yellow to peach to pink to lavender to blue. It drives me, cause I keep knitting the next row to see how the colors come through. I am in the inbetween between the yellow and peach.


I do like what I am wearing to be at least coordinated.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, so glad you had a good weekend. Your DIL's shawl is beautiful - love the colors. Can't wait to see yours. Your eyelet shawl is looking excellent too. 

Ronie, so glad the jacuzzi was good for your hip. You'll just have to do that more often! Or buy your own for your deck. 

Hope everyone else is feeling good. 

Jane, I just may have to sign up for that DK scarf MKAL. I love to learn new tricks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of the spine on my Eyelet Shawl.


Lovely spine - great work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ..Jane, I just may have to sign up for that DK scarf MKAL. I love to learn new tricks.


Intriguing isn't?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--your Snowdrop is beautiful. It has great definition of pattern. Can't believe you got 26" at clue 8. I had about 12-14" stretched out. Your yarn must be heavier than mine with such a difference.

There is concern for children's/babies things for strangulation issues. But people can worry about everything under the sun: some are just plain professional worry warts. I tend to think more about attrition as kids tend to lose scarves and hats and mitts so easily--long before they can suffer any injury.

Glad you like the cowl. It truly is warm one but could be done in worsted instead of bulky wt. Maybe I should reconstruct it and write the pattern up.

Bev--your daughter's marriage of scarf edgings works so nicely. The eyelet edge seems to show off the other exceptionally well. It is beautifully knit.

Ronie/Caryn/Bev--thank you for your kind words on the Snowdrop. It did get easier at some point--particularly the middle section. For some reason that seemed to go smoothly. Think my head was more relaxed.

Tricia--I was thinking a similar thing--to try and alter the sections but haven't stopped to see where some of the sections could be isolated and used in repeats. The patterning is pretty complex. What I did think of was to use a few inserts, add the middle section and do that again a couple of times instead of the long lengths of inserts as I had done. Jane's point about a life line is well taken.

Bev--can't wait to see how your colorway works out. It is very different from the solid colors most of us used. It sounds very Springlike. I assume you are talking about this shawlette you are doing.

I am done with the monthly RMT dishcloths. I would like motifs more to my lifestyle and taste and since I don't use them they are not interesting. However, Ronie (I think it was you) that found them useful on Swiffers. Maybe I will make a couple of plain ones for that purpose.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, yes, the scarf that my DIL made is the one I am now making with the color transitions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of the spine on my Eyelet Shawl.


Bev--how nice. The spine is subtle but so interesting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely spine - great work.


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for your kind words about the spine. I love the way it turned out. The shawl is a little lopsided, one side a little wider than the other. But the important thing I wanted was the eyelets to match on either side of the spine. I was able to get that and the blocking helped. Now I want to make some Winding Mitts to match.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice work, ladies! I like the color combinations and the idea of matching mitts with scarves and cowls! It looks like you are all having a great time!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of the spine on my Eyelet Shawl.


Bev that worked out very nice. I like the alternate option for the spine.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, your Snowdrop is lovely and delicate. I have started mine, twice. Input beads the first time but they just disappeared so it will be headless. I shall post a photo soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a good looking spine. The pattern looks well in the variegated yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, I am glad that you had a good weekend. It is always nice to have a nice break away.
Loved your DIL's shawl too.
Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronnie, your Snowdrop is lovely and delicate. I have started mine, twice. Input beads the first time but they just disappeared so it will be headless. I shall post a photo soon.


Read your post carefully. Gave me a chuckle this morning, you did.  You should not be so cruel. 

Thanks again for the lovely words about my star spine. I am pleased with the results.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto, but my daughter saw it and asked for it, so that is ok. That is two down and they both have found homes.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I wasn't very fussy about February's design, either, but I need new dish cloths so I kept it.
> I hope March is better, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I will look forward to seeing the headless scarf too..
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Read your post carefully. Gave me a chuckle this morning, you did.  You should not be so cruel.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a couple of false starts too, but finally got on the way. I added one insert but I don't think I really like that particular pattern, probably because it looks so different from the other patterns it when it is blocked it may not be so noticeable anyway.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Ronnie, your Snowdrop is lovely and delicate. I have started mine, twice. Input beads the first time but they just disappeared so it will be headless. I shall post a photo soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes I will look forward to seeing the headless scarf too..
> Sue


  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of the spine on my Eyelet Shawl.


Ooh, that did work out very lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Read your post carefully. Gave me a chuckle this morning, you did.  You should not be so cruel.
> 
> Thanks again for the lovely words about my star spine. I am pleased with the results.


Unconscious humour there :XD: Gave myself a good laugh as well :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a cute little child's hat pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roseannas-rabbit-hat
Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning/Evening!
> 
> That is wonderful news about your brother, Julie! You are so right, what an amazing attitude!
> 
> I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better, Ros! Now for those aches and pains to heal.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Have been quiet a bt trying to gain some control of my life so have missed several pages.
> 
> Ros--I know how scary that feinting was. I cannot feint even when I have tried and it would have been appropriate but did lose total control once when I had Lyme and didn't sleep for a week due to nerve pain. Fell down a flight of stairs and put my head thru the sheetrock wall at the bottom. That was more than a kick in the head as they say. So glad you are on the mend. It will take a couple of days of light and super healthy eating to get back on track but you will get there. As for the pain from the fall, my usual mantra--Arnica, internally and topically as appropriate. You probably had a big electrolyte imbalance when you feinted. I use Apple Cider Vinegar for a very rapid recovery--the organic with the mother in it. Very high in minerals.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tanya for the information. I'm so sorry about your fall. It sounded really nasty, I'm glad you are ok!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I tried posting this before but it doesn't appear to have shown up - might end up with a double post....
> An update on my SnowDrop. I am a bit behind on the schedule that I had hoped to follow - which didn't account for having to frog the fist day's knitting or the inserts.
> I have completed up to chart 10 with 3 insert repeats.
> Planning the beads is slowing me down because there aren't photos which show all of the sections so that I can picture where the beads might work. The fact that the charts only cover small sections makes it difficult for me to see the flow.
> ...


Looking beautiful Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Revan that sounds like a fun adventure.. we did the 4 seasons in here a few years back.. I would love to see your projects  We love to share and see pictures...LOL
> I really hope you plan on sticking around here... We have some who pop in every once in a while and then some of us are in here several times a day...LOL Have fun in Toni's workshop!! and with your Spring in April project!!
> 
> Gosh Ros that is scary... it really is a good thing your hubby was there... that is a very cute bear and a great tag!! anyone would love a bear like that... cute little note at the end too


Thank you Ronie, I'm so glad hubby was there. Thanks from Argentine too!!!🐻💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is very nice!! I love the bead placement I am guessing it is in chart 7 or 8 the beads that are right in the middle of the Arrow/Diamond?? very nice. I am just at that point.. I am almost done with chart 7.
> 
> My husband at breakfast yesterday suggested that I should have a nice soak in the Jacuzzi so he booked a room in town that has them in the rooms.. after we checked in there... some good friends stopped by.. we sat out and enjoyed the sun..  I took a nice long relaxing soak and my hip feels so much better today... The resting it has helped a lot too... I just forgot to take my knitting with me.. and I really wanted to get through chart 8 yesterday  I hope to get there today!! Then I'll be able to see how many repeats to do..


Looks beautiful and sounds very relaxing Ronie, I'm glad your hip is feeling better. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice spine Bev. I agree that pattern worked up nice in the variegated yarn.

I have cast on for the next baby blanket. The mother is due in June. I am 7 rows from finishing chart 3 (of 5) for Bonnie's Wish so I am going to work on that this week as well so I can put it to the side at a nice stopping point.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thank you all... I glad you like the sunny pictures.. I think I am all caught up on all my computer stuff.. we are going to grab a quick breakfast then I am going to settle in for a nice quiet afternoon of Knitting and what ever hubby is watching on the tv!! LOL


Sounds like a perfect day to me Ronie!!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you for all the kind words about my Snowdrop! It is a fun knit... I don't know why I knit so loose.. you all would not believe how tight I am trying to knit.. LOL... I am not sure what I do but I think a class or two would benefit me.. 
Thank you for all the comments on my hip.. who would of thought a simple little fall in the sand would of resulted in something like this.. it is a sure sign of getting older...LOL I plan on fighting old age tooth and nail...LOL not that my body will join the fight!! but the mind is willing...

Bev I love that spine.. it is so pretty and winding mits to match will be great!! I want to make some myself.. I think my son would love them.. I knit so much for his GF he is actually hinting at items he would like too 

I didn't do February's washcloth and I will listen to all your comments on March's before I jump in..LOL I have a lot going on.. I want to do Toni's workshop and she starts out with dishcloths.. only I really need one for my bathroom counter.. by the time hubby is done in there I always like to wipe off the counter before I put my clothes on there and I thought a pretty little lace one would look nice.. 

very cute comments Norma... I look forward to seeing what you have done so far.. the beauty of a scarf like this is no two will be the same..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like it would keep you nice & warm despite the the winter chill.


Definitely. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, glad you are feeling better. Take it easy and slow. Nutrition drinks are a good way to stabilize your system but start slow. There are several brands on the market and they address varying issues.


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> And then some, I'm sure! Whew!


I feel almost human today!! Still a bit sore and my lip is still swollen but pretty good considering. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks for the projects from Red Heart yesterday...printing off as I type.
> 
> There are pictures pending on the 1st MAJOR snowfall here in Indianapolis, IN for 2015! My Canon camera has been busy!! We had church canceled because of the snow and I'm catching up on the initial posts for mostly the Lace Party...haven't counted current "membership" but we're nearly to 70 or 80+ pages.
> 
> ...


Thank you kaixixang. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for all your well wishes. We had a wonderful weekend. I finished the eyelet shawl. I need to block it. Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone, I started a new shawl over the weekend. Here's a link to my other DIL's Ravelry project page. She combined two shawls and used that lovely transition yarn I got. I am doing it her way. It is so interesting on the neck to have two different borders and have the colors start on one side and transition to a totally different color on the other side.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/reedsandstrings/magrathea
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev and I'm very happy you had such a wonderful time. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya for the information. I'm so sorry about your fall. It sounded really nasty, I'm glad you are ok!!! 💞


That fall of mine was a number of years ago but the experience was intense so it has never been forgotten. Shared it with you to let you know how well I understand the loss of body control and how unsettling the experience is. In 1983? I had a major hand accident which threatened my ability to work and take care of myself. I tried to feint then which would have been appropriate as I had a friend there with me, but could not let go. It would have been a relief to be able to tune out at that point. I still laugh at myself over that failed effort.

Glad you are on the mend.These past months have been pretty trying on you with all the family health issues that you have had to deal with. It does not surprise me that your vital force is weak and has created illness to give you a break.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great you had a good time!
> I have finished the cowl/hood, but as I have just managed to connect my washing machine- I have a tremendous back log of washing to do- hand washing apart from being back breaking- is inevitably slow!
> I hope to photograph it on, when I have caught up with my chores.


I'm very happy that your washing machine is connected, it's hard work washing everything by hand. Looking forward to your photos Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > my scarf is not lopsided it just looks that way because I didn't finish pinning it!!! quote]
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Picture of the spine on my Eyelet Shawl.


Gorgeous Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That fall of mine was a number of years ago but the experience was intense so it has never been forgotten. Shared it with you to let you know how well I understand the loss of body control and how unsettling the experience is. In 1983? I had a major hand accident which threatened my ability to work and take care of myself. I tried to feint then which would have been appropriate as I had a friend there with me, but could not let go. It would have been a relief to be able to tune out at that point. I still laugh at myself over that failed effort.


 That's terrible, that would stay with me too. 💞



> Glad you are on the mend.These past months have been pretty trying on you with all the family health issues that you have had to deal with. It does not surprise me that your vital force is weak and has created illness to give you a break.


 Now I think about it, it has been a rough few months and it has taken a toll on me. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ros, I am glad to "see" you up & about.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


The same to you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Good Morning Toni!!! when does your first workshop start?? I just took a look in the Workshop section and didn't see it listed yet.. count me in when you do get it going


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I feel almost human today!! Still a bit sore and my lip is still swollen but pretty good considering. 💞


Great news. I hope it continues until you are all better :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great news. I hope it continues until you are all better :thumbup:


That is good news, Ros!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning Toni!!! when does your first workshop start?? I just took a look in the Workshop section and didn't see it listed yet.. count me in when you do get it going


Shirley will be posting the sign in sometime today. Whoo Hoo! Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Shirley will be posting the sign in sometime today. Whoo Hoo! Let the fun begin!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm very happy that your washing machine is connected, it's hard work washing everything by hand. Looking forward to your photos Julie. 💞


Sadly it has sprung a leak! I tried to photograph the cowl/hood but was not happy with the result- Maybe later today?!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly it has sprung a leak! ...


Bummer - I hope that you didn't end up with a flood.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot all about this until Sue reminded me....
There is a contest on the KAL Fanatics group - nice prizes to win. You have to complete a project from the list of designers in post #1.
"Cast on anytime after December 19, 2014 and finish by March 31, 2015."
Since unikatissima is on the list, if you finish your Lace SnowDrop before then, head over & post the necessary info. Read the heading & post #3 for details on how to enter.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/kal-fanatics/3095066/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Bummer - I hope that you didn't end up with a flood.


I hope not also!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have to share a little story to show how smart my little doggie is...
He isn't supposed to be on the couch or the beds - well except for Michael's. Now I don't kid myself - I know that the afghan that is no longer on the back of the couch, curled into a Tango-sized nest & feeling quite warm is evidence that when I head upstairs for the night or out the door, he does what he pleases - including playing Goldilocks on all of the beds.
He doesn't normally get on my (our) bed, though.
However, when my husband is gone, I put a comforter on his side of the bed - Tango is allowed on the comforter & immediately takes advantage of it but I only put it there when I am going to bed. In the morning, I take it off the bed & put it on the bedside table.
Last night, when I went up to bed, I discovered that Tango had taken the comforter off the night table & arranged it on the bed & was snoring away.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Clever pooch.


jscaplen said:


> I have to share a little story to show how smart my little doggie is...
> He isn't supposed to be on the couch or the beds - well except for Michael's. Now I don't kid myself - I know that the afghan that is no longer on the back of the couch, curled into a Tango-sized nest & feeling quite warm is evidence that when I head upstairs for the night or out the door, he does what he pleases - including playing Goldilocks on all of the beds.
> He doesn't normally get on my (our) bed, though.
> However, when my husband is gone, I put a comforter on his side of the bed - Tango is allowed on the comforter & immediately takes advantage of it but I only put it there when I am going to bed. In the morning, I take it off the bed & put it on the bedside table.
> Last night, when I went up to bed, I discovered that Tango had taken the comforter off the night table & arranged it on the bed & was snoring away.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Now I think about it, it has been a rough few months and it has taken a toll on me. 💞


I always tell people that the vital force will pull your coat tail to let you know something is awry. Little accidents, misplaced items, a cold or something minor. If you don't pay attention, like a child, it will scream louder/pull harder and you will have more severe things happen. If you are obstinate and refuse to listen, your vital force will knock you on your butt, quite literally. So now please heed yourself and take the time to mend on all levels: mental, emotional and spiritual, as well as physical. Eat lightly and exceptionally well, sleep enough, exercise for strength and relaxation, and practice calmness/relaxation to rebuild your entire being. The consequences for not doing this may result in ongoing troubles. I say this to be positive and give you this perspective out of my many years of training and observations of how health really works for us human beings. Hope it can help you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--adorable Tango story. Humans are so arrogant to think we hold all intelligence but we are always proven wrong.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have to share a little story to show how smart my little doggie is...
> He isn't supposed to be on the couch or the beds - well except for Michael's. Now I don't kid myself - I know that the afghan that is no longer on the back of the couch, curled into a Tango-sized nest & feeling quite warm is evidence that when I head upstairs for the night or out the door, he does what he pleases - including playing Goldilocks on all of the beds.
> He doesn't normally get on my (our) bed, though.
> However, when my husband is gone, I put a comforter on his side of the bed - Tango is allowed on the comforter & immediately takes advantage of it but I only put it there when I am going to bed. In the morning, I take it off the bed & put it on the bedside table.
> Last night, when I went up to bed, I discovered that Tango had taken the comforter off the night table & arranged it on the bed & was snoring away.


What a stinker! He knows when he has it made.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bummer - I hope that you didn't end up with a flood.


Not a major one- but yes there was a flood!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope not also!


'fraid there was a small flood!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have to share a little story to show how smart my little doggie is...
> He isn't supposed to be on the couch or the beds - well except for Michael's. Now I don't kid myself - I know that the afghan that is no longer on the back of the couch, curled into a Tango-sized nest & feeling quite warm is evidence that when I head upstairs for the night or out the door, he does what he pleases - including playing Goldilocks on all of the beds.
> He doesn't normally get on my (our) bed, though.
> However, when my husband is gone, I put a comforter on his side of the bed - Tango is allowed on the comforter & immediately takes advantage of it but I only put it there when I am going to bed. In the morning, I take it off the bed & put it on the bedside table.
> Last night, when I went up to bed, I discovered that Tango had taken the comforter off the night table & arranged it on the bed & was snoring away.


They can be so acute in what they learn to do- my old boy, Rufus was a great one for 'housekeeping'- and rearranging his blankets- yes he had several- Ringo is less conscious of this- but then I have always had him on my bed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I always tell people that the vital force will pull your coat tail to let you know something is awry. Little accidents, misplaced items, a cold or something minor. If you don't pay attention, like a child, it will scream louder/pull harder and you will have more severe things happen. If you are obstinate and refuse to listen, your vital force will knock you on your butt, quite literally. So now please heed yourself and take the time to mend on all levels: mental, emotional and spiritual, as well as physical. Eat lightly and exceptionally well, sleep enough, exercise for strength and relaxation, and practice calmness/relaxation to rebuild your entire being. The consequences for not doing this may result in ongoing troubles. I say this to be positive and give you this perspective out of my many years of training and observations of how health really works for us human beings. Hope it can help you.


I can certainly say this is what happened with me. The results of my fall did not seem severe, but it took a month for me to get back to normal. I didn't even realize it till way after the month was over. Now when I look back, I see it was a violent and intense fall and effected me way more than I thought it did. I am doing a lot of destressing and relaxing now and it makes such a difference. Plus, I seem to be sleeping so much better, which helps everything.

Some pictures of my Eyelet Shawl off the board.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very sensible advice i my experience.


tamarque said:


> I always tell people that the vital force will pull your coat tail to let you know something is awry. Little accidents, misplaced items, a cold or something minor. If you don't pay attention, like a child, it will scream louder/pull harder and you will have more severe things happen. If you are obstinate and refuse to listen, your vital force will knock you on your butt, quite literally. So now please heed yourself and take the time to mend on all levels: mental, emotional and spiritual, as well as physical. Eat lightly and exceptionally well, sleep enough, exercise for strength and relaxation, and practice calmness/relaxation to rebuild your entire being. The consequences for not doing this may result in ongoing troubles. I say this to be positive and give you this perspective out of my many years of training and observations of how health really works for us human beings. Hope it can help you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Some pictures of my Eyelet Shawl off the board.


Oh, Bev - marvellous! Perfect with jeans & that top, for sure!!


----------



## pat308 (Jun 11, 2012)

Love yourshawl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I can certainly say this is what happened with me. The results of my fall did not seem severe, but it took a month for me to get back to normal. I didn't even realize it till way after the month was over. Now when I look back, I see it was a violent and intense fall and effected me way more than I thought it did. I am doing a lot of destressing and relaxing now and it makes such a difference. Plus, I seem to be sleeping so much better, which helps everything.
> 
> Some pictures of my Eyelet Shawl off the board.


Love it worn around the front. Shows itself off this way beautifully. Such great colors.

Health is so accessible to us but we take it for granted ignoring the most basic things--until our vital force puts its proverbial foot down and says no more. Then we do suffer the consequences. Many years of case taking has shown me how our physical conditions are often nothing more than a metaphor for what is really ailing us. For example, I think of the number of colds that I have treated with grief remedies and one was an ongoing condition that responded to a remedy for anxiety over money. I once worked with a friend with a HBP condition simply by taking the case and getting her to realize that she was in a conflict over something she did not want to accept. That consciousness alone ended the HBP. Experiences like this are what makes health and healing so fascinating to me and teaches how we can empower ourselves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I can certainly say this is what happened with me. The results of my fall did not seem severe, but it took a month for me to get back to normal. I didn't even realize it till way after the month was over. Now when I look back, I see it was a violent and intense fall and effected me way more than I thought it did. I am doing a lot of destressing and relaxing now and it makes such a difference. Plus, I seem to be sleeping so much better, which helps everything.
> 
> Some pictures of my Eyelet Shawl off the board.


That is looking good, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane, Pat, Tanya and Julie.  It certainly was a fun knit and I love what the star stitch did for the shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Shirley will be posting the sign in sometime today. Whoo Hoo! Let the fun begin!!!


Great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, a very smart pet  :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, it is lovely. I liked the colour before but it is nicer than ever on!! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ros, I am glad to "see" you up & about.


Thank you Jane. I'm happy to be up and about.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!


Good morning Toni, I feel good...... (Must be a song!!!!) well pretty good anyway, certainly much better than a few days ago.!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great news. I hope it continues until you are all better :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, me too!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is good news, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Shirley will be posting the sign in sometime today. Whoo Hoo! Let the fun begin!!!


It will be great Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Bummer - I hope that you didn't end up with a flood.


Same from me Julie. Look forward to your photos. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have to share a little story to show how smart my little doggie is...
> He isn't supposed to be on the couch or the beds - well except for Michael's. Now I don't kid myself - I know that the afghan that is no longer on the back of the couch, curled into a Tango-sized nest & feeling quite warm is evidence that when I head upstairs for the night or out the door, he does what he pleases - including playing Goldilocks on all of the beds.
> He doesn't normally get on my (our) bed, though.
> However, when my husband is gone, I put a comforter on his side of the bed - Tango is allowed on the comforter & immediately takes advantage of it but I only put it there when I am going to bed. In the morning, I take it off the bed & put it on the bedside table.
> Last night, when I went up to bed, I discovered that Tango had taken the comforter off the night table & arranged it on the bed & was snoring away.


I love this story, Tango is one smart doggie and obviously knows the rules. 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bev -- like your eyelet shawl. Great with Jeans. Congrats.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, that looks really good. I do like those colours. Go great with jeans.

Suequote=eshlemania]

Some pictures of my Eyelet Shawl off the board. [/quote]


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I always tell people that the vital force will pull your coat tail to let you know something is awry. Little accidents, misplaced items, a cold or something minor. If you don't pay attention, like a child, it will scream louder/pull harder and you will have more severe things happen. If you are obstinate and refuse to listen, your vital force will knock you on your butt, quite literally. So now please heed yourself and take the time to mend on all levels: mental, emotional and spiritual, as well as physical. Eat lightly and exceptionally well, sleep enough, exercise for strength and relaxation, and practice calmness/relaxation to rebuild your entire being. The consequences for not doing this may result in ongoing troubles. I say this to be positive and give you this perspective out of my many years of training and observations of how health really works for us human beings. Hope it can help you.


Thank you Tanya, I believe that as well and it does help to be reminded of it so thank you. 💞😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a major one- but yes there was a flood!


I really hope it has been fixed for you Julie. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your little flood, Julie.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Bev - marvellous! Perfect with jeans & that top, for sure!!


Same from me Bev, it looks great and I love the colours. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Sue, Belle, Norma and Ros. I think the pattern does well with a variegated yarn. I just love those colors.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I can certainly say this is what happened with me. The results of my fall did not seem severe, but it took a month for me to get back to normal. I didn't even realize it till way after the month was over. Now when I look back, I see it was a violent and intense fall and effected me way more than I thought it did. I am doing a lot of destressing and relaxing now and it makes such a difference. Plus, I seem to be sleeping so much better, which helps everything.
> 
> Some pictures of my Eyelet Shawl off the board.


I needed to do some grocery shopping to get some vegetables and a few things, I thought I will just take the car and just go local, but then I thought what if I pass out while I'm driving? Needless to say my hubby drove me to shops, we were fairly quick and only got the essentials (lots of healthy stuff). I must have been weaker than I thought. I was exhausted when I got home. So I'm taking it slow. I'm hoping that me passing out was an isolated incident, but it definitely changes how you think and what you do.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I needed to do some grocery shopping to get some vegetables and a few things, I thought I will just take the car and just go local, but then I thought what if I pass out while I'm driving? Needless to say my hubby drove me to shops, we were fairly quick and only got the essentials (lots of healthy stuff). I must have been weaker than I thought. I was exhausted when I got home. So I'm taking it slow. I'm hoping that me passing out was an isolated incident, but it definitely changes how you think and what you do.💞


Remember, it is not just what you learn about your physical symptoms, but what you learn about your life. Be well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Remember, it is not just what you learn about your physical symptoms, but what you learn about your life. Be well.


Thank you so much Tanya. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no Julie.. I remember back when we first moved in our washer sprung a leak too.. hubby pulled that big ole machine out just about every week... we never did find where it was leaking from and it just stopped on its own.. Of course not everyone gets that lucky.. If its a hose it should be a easy fix 

Very cute story Jane.. I wish my dogs were not allowed on the beds or couches/chairs but in my husbands family they are allowed so he pretty much made the rules on them. Our large dogs stayed on the floor  mine make little nests too  it is very cute.. 

really nice shawl Bev... I like the 3rd picture a lot.. it really shows your work .. That color is very good on you too... 

It really is good to be safe Ros.. it sounds like your husband is very attentive and a caring person.. your very lucky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have to share a little story to show how smart my little doggie is...
> He isn't supposed to be on the couch or the beds - well except for Michael's. Now I don't kid myself - I know that the afghan that is no longer on the back of the couch, curled into a Tango-sized nest & feeling quite warm is evidence that when I head upstairs for the night or out the door, he does what he pleases - including playing Goldilocks on all of the beds.
> He doesn't normally get on my (our) bed, though.
> However, when my husband is gone, I put a comforter on his side of the bed - Tango is allowed on the comforter & immediately takes advantage of it but I only put it there when I am going to bed. In the morning, I take it off the bed & put it on the bedside table.
> Last night, when I went up to bed, I discovered that Tango had taken the comforter off the night table & arranged it on the bed & was snoring away.


Clever fellow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Bev - marvellous! Perfect with jeans & that top, for sure!!


Ditto from me!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Bev - marvellous! Perfect with jeans & that top, for sure!!


I totally agree and really like it in the front. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I needed to do some grocery shopping to get some vegetables and a few things, I thought I will just take the car and just go local, but then I thought what if I pass out while I'm driving? Needless to say my hubby drove me to shops, we were fairly quick and only got the essentials (lots of healthy stuff). I must have been weaker than I thought. I was exhausted when I got home. So I'm taking it slow. I'm hoping that me passing out was an isolated incident, but it definitely changes how you think and what you do.💞


I am glad he could take you and that now you can rest more.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple of nice, free shawl patterns from Jenna Beegle:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mysterious-summer-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sophies-shawl-2


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam and Toni. 

More shawls, Jane??? Ravelry is apparently down. Will check them out later.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your washer Julie. Hope you were able to get it fixed without too much hassle..

Jane, that was such a sweet story about your dog. Can't believe he knew to follow the rules! How smart is that? 

Bev, thanks for modeling the shawl. It looks super on you and you will surely get a lot of wear out of it! 

Ros, so glad to hear you are on the mend!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I took Dragonfly lace's classes and love her designs. She does an excellent job of charting. I like her and Dee's charts. I learned a lot on Dee's Ashton. If any of you ever need a lovely scarf Ravelry has one named "Juliet Scarf". The designer is Sivia (msp) Harding and free. It is an easy lace knit and comes out beautiful!

I love Martina's patterns as well. Glad you are feeling better Ros. Hope everyone has a wonderful week. Revan


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. It's going to be one of my favorites. 

Ah, Revan, many of us here took Dragonflylace's classes. We honor her legacy here on LP.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/juliet-scarf
that's a very pretty scarf.. We did the Ashton right before the Holiday's in here.. there were some very pretty ones


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of nice, free shawl patterns from Jenna Beegle:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mysterious-summer-shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sophies-shawl-2


I really like the first one here.. I put it in my library


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh no Julie.. I remember back when we first moved in our washer sprung a leak too.. hubby pulled that big ole machine out just about every week... we never did find where it was leaking from and it just stopped on its own.. Of course not everyone gets that lucky.. If its a hose it should be a easy fix
> 
> Very cute story Jane.. I wish my dogs were not allowed on the beds or couches/chairs but in my husbands family they are allowed so he pretty much made the rules on them. Our large dogs stayed on the floor  mine make little nests too  it is very cute..
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie, he is a very caring man and I do feel lucky to have him in my life. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I am glad he could take you and that now you can rest more.


Thank you Toni. I will be taking it easy until I feel 100%. 💞


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Ronnie. Thank you for the sites for some shawls.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of nice, free shawl patterns from Jenna Beegle:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mysterious-summer-shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sophies-shawl-2


Thanks for the links Jane, the second one looks like the heart pattern I did on a baby dress recently.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam and Toni.
> 
> More shawls, Jane??? Ravelry is apparently down. Will check them out later.


Ravelry seems to be ok just now when I checked out the links. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. Look forward to your photos. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear about your washer Julie. Hope you were able to get it fixed without too much hassle..
> 
> Jane, that was such a sweet story about your dog. Can't believe he knew to follow the rules! How smart is that?
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I really hope it has been fixed for you Julie. 💞


Not yet- I am going to have to save up for a Plumber.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sorry about your little flood, Julie.
> 
> Sue


I was too, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just had an awful afternoon. I have been having some problems with my hearing lately (I have Ménière's disease), after having been fine for several years and just saw my ENT last week. Anyway this afternoon as I was looking through my yarns for one to wind I got really dizzy. Last time that happened I got really sick, and so I was afraid that I was going to get sick if I moved. Fortunately my yarn is in my spare bedroom so was able to collapse right on the bed, in a pile of yarn. The bad thing was that my cellphone and my pills for dizziness were downstairs. My daughter Amy had called about an hour earlier that she was coming over to spend the night as she has a dr apt tomorrow. I lay there for about an hour and a half before she arrived, and was so glad to see her. Thank goodness, she came as my DH is attending a seminar today and tomorrow and won't be home until late. I am feeling a little better now, and happy just to sit quietly knowing there is someone else here, but that was scary.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Revan said:


> I took Dragonfly lace's classes and love her designs. She does an excellent job of charting. I like her and Dee's charts. I learned a lot on Dee's Ashton. If any of you ever need a lovely scarf Ravelry has one named "Juliet Scarf". The designer is Sivia (msp) Harding and free. It is an easy lace knit and comes out beautiful!
> 
> I love Martina's patterns as well. Glad you are feeling better Ros. Hope everyone has a wonderful week. Revan


Thank you Revan, I hope you have a wonderful week too. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh no Julie.. I remember back when we first moved in our washer sprung a leak too.. hubby pulled that big ole machine out just about every week... we never did find where it was leaking from and it just stopped on its own.. Of course not everyone gets that lucky.. If its a hose it should be a easy fix
> 
> Very cute story Jane.. I wish my dogs were not allowed on the beds or couches/chairs but in my husbands family they are allowed so he pretty much made the rules on them. Our large dogs stayed on the floor  mine make little nests too  it is very cute..
> 
> ...


I am glad your's self- righted- I am unwilling to do more than a spin, now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear about your washer Julie. Hope you were able to get it fixed without too much hassle..
> 
> Jane, that was such a sweet story about your dog. Can't believe he knew to follow the rules! How smart is that?
> 
> ...


It will be a while before I can do it- but at least I have a whole load of clean clothing, now!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not yet- I am going to have to save up for a Plumber.


That's not good Julie, I was hoping some handy person could help. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just had an awful afternoon. I have been having some problems with my hearing lately (I have Ménière's disease), after having been fine for several years and just saw my ENT last week. Anyway this afternoon as I was looking through my yarns for one to wind I got really dizzy. Last time that happened I got really sick, and so I was afraid that I was going to get sick if I moved. Fortunately my yarn is in my spare bedroom so was able to collapse right on the bed, in a pile of yarn. The bad thing was that my cellphone and my pills for dizziness were downstairs. My daughter Amy had called about an hour earlier that she was coming over to spend the night as she has a dr apt tomorrow. I lay there for about an hour and a half before she arrived, and was so glad to see her. Thank goodness, she came as my DH is attending a seminar today and tomorrow and won't be home until late. I am feeling a little better now, and happy just to sit quietly knowing there is someone else here, but that was scary.
> 
> Sue


Glad you have Amy with you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's not good Julie, I was hoping some handy person could help. 💞


I know a lot of bus drivers! Not many Plumbers though, well more accurately none at all!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just had an awful afternoon. I have been having some problems with my hearing lately (I have Ménière's disease), after having been fine for several years and just saw my ENT last week. Anyway this afternoon as I was looking through my yarns for one to wind I got really dizzy. Last time that happened I got really sick, and so I was afraid that I was going to get sick if I moved. Fortunately my yarn is in my spare bedroom so was able to collapse right on the bed, in a pile of yarn. The bad thing was that my cellphone and my pills for dizziness were downstairs. My daughter Amy had called about an hour earlier that she was coming over to spend the night as she has a dr apt tomorrow. I lay there for about an hour and a half before she arrived, and was so glad to see her. Thank goodness, she came as my DH is attending a seminar today and tomorrow and won't be home until late. I am feeling a little better now, and happy just to sit quietly knowing there is someone else here, but that was scary.
> 
> Sue


Oh Sue, I am so sorry, that would be really scary. I am so happy Amy was there. It doesn't bear thinking about that you might have been on your own till your DH arrived. Please take care. Sending lots of love to you and Amy. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well it's been a busy couple of days spending time with my brother at his nursing home (but he likes to see me knitting so I got a fair bit done while chatting); also taking my MIL to medical appointments and getting ready to go and stay with our daughter and her family for a few days for her youngest's first birthday. I've baked and iced his cake - luckily an easy monkey face because I am in no way a professional.
I have finished my Snowdrop apart from washing and blocking so I'll post pics when I can. It will make a neat little scarf, I think.
I will try drop in as and when I can over the next few days to keep up with your news and progress but in the meantime Happy Knitting everyone.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Well it's been a busy couple of days spending time with my brother at his nursing home (but he likes to see me knitting so I got a fair bit done while chatting); also taking my MIL to medical appointments and getting ready to go and stay with our daughter and her family for a few days for her youngest's first birthday. I've baked and iced his cake - luckily an easy monkey face because I am in no way a professional.
> I have finished my Snowdrop apart from washing and blocking so I'll post pics when I can. It will make a neat little scarf, I think.
> I will try drop in as and when I can over the next few days to keep up with your news and progress but in the meantime Happy Knitting everyone.


Wow!!! You have been very busy. Wishing your grandson a very happy 1st birthday. I can't wait to see your Snowdrop. Happy knitting to you too. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of nice, free shawl patterns from Jenna Beegle:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mysterious-summer-shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sophies-shawl-2


Those are both lovely, Jane. Thank you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

gosh Sue that is scary.. I am glad Amy got there.. I bet you wished she had shown up earlier. I am sure that 1 and a half hours seemed like an eternity! 

Wow Linda you are quick.. I feel fortunate to be in chart 10!! LOL I think a Monkey face is very appropriate for a little guy like that.. we called my son 'Monkey Boy' for years.. and you know what?? he never out grew climbing either.. When he was little he would run me ragged.. I had to always go around and down the stairs he would go over the edge!! land on the diaper and take off running...LOL...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/juliet-scarf
> that's a very pretty scarf.. We did the Ashton right before the Holiday's in here.. there were some very pretty ones


Thanks, Ronie. That's lovely, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just had an awful afternoon. I have been having some problems with my hearing lately (I have Ménière's disease), after having been fine for several years and just saw my ENT last week. Anyway this afternoon as I was looking through my yarns for one to wind I got really dizzy. Last time that happened I got really sick, and so I was afraid that I was going to get sick if I moved. Fortunately my yarn is in my spare bedroom so was able to collapse right on the bed, in a pile of yarn. The bad thing was that my cellphone and my pills for dizziness were downstairs. My daughter Amy had called about an hour earlier that she was coming over to spend the night as she has a dr apt tomorrow. I lay there for about an hour and a half before she arrived, and was so glad to see her. Thank goodness, she came as my DH is attending a seminar today and tomorrow and won't be home until late. I am feeling a little better now, and happy just to sit quietly knowing there is someone else here, but that was scary.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, I'm so sorry. That sounds very scary. I'm glad you're feeling better now and hope you continue to improve.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well it's been a busy couple of days spending time with my brother at his nursing home (but he likes to see me knitting so I got a fair bit done while chatting); also taking my MIL to medical appointments and getting ready to go and stay with our daughter and her family for a few days for her youngest's first birthday. I've baked and iced his cake - luckily an easy monkey face because I am in no way a professional.
> I have finished my Snowdrop apart from washing and blocking so I'll post pics when I can. It will make a neat little scarf, I think.
> I will try drop in as and when I can over the next few days to keep up with your news and progress but in the meantime Happy Knitting everyone.


Well done on getting your Snowdrop finished. Can't wait to see it blocked!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not yet- I am going to have to save up for a Plumber.


Oh, no! Saving up for a plumber while hand washing clothes. So sorry Julie.

Sue, I am glad your afternoon scare is over. That dizziness when it hits can flatten you. Or you flatten yourself so it doesn't get worse. DS and DH have had ear infections with vertigo. Nothing to sneeze about. Hope you feel better soon.

Linda, looking forward to seeing your scarf. You are a quick knitter.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, hope you are feeling better now. It is good that Amy is there with you. It is a terrible feeling to be that dizzy and must have been so scary not to be able to get to your phone. 

Linda, looking forward to seeing your scarf. Enjoy your visit. We love pics of grandchildren too!&#128516;

Raven that is a very pretty scarf. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am feeling a little better now, and happy just to sit quietly knowing there is someone else here, but that was scary.


Sorry to hear about this, Sue. I hope it is minor.
I am also glad that Amy is there with you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I have finished my Snowdrop...


Way to go, Linda! 
Good to know that you have been spending quality time with your family.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, I sure am glad your daughter is there to be with you now. I hope you feel better soon.

Julie, how frustrating about your washer, but you DO have clean clothes now. 

Thank you for the beautiful patterns, ladies!

edit: for those of you with pony tails or know of those who do - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/astro This pattern is free until 3/17. 

edit: and this one is free until midnight tonight Pacific Coast Time (I think she said - simple and sweet!) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fo-shawl


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just had an awful afternoon. I have been having some problems with my hearing lately (I have Ménière's disease), after having been fine for several years and just saw my ENT last week. Anyway this afternoon as I was looking through my yarns for one to wind I got really dizzy. Last time that happened I got really sick, and so I was afraid that I was going to get sick if I moved. Fortunately my yarn is in my spare bedroom so was able to collapse right on the bed, in a pile of yarn. The bad thing was that my cellphone and my pills for dizziness were downstairs. My daughter Amy had called about an hour earlier that she was coming over to spend the night as she has a dr apt tomorrow. I lay there for about an hour and a half before she arrived, and was so glad to see her. Thank goodness, she came as my DH is attending a seminar today and tomorrow and won't be home until late. I am feeling a little better now, and happy just to sit quietly knowing there is someone else here, but that was scary.


A small amount of humor here --> You survived better because of wool therapy! If you'd been on the floor away from it AND the phone I don't want to think of what would have happened. You are strong enough to have written about it...so the therapy worked!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> A small amount of humor here --> You survived better because of wool therapy! If you'd been on the floor away from it AND the phone I don't want to think of what would have happened. You are strong enough to have written about it...so the therapy worked!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, no! Saving up for a plumber while hand washing clothes. So sorry Julie.
> 
> Sue, I am glad your afternoon scare is over. That dizziness when it hits can flatten you. Or you flatten yourself so it doesn't get worse. DS and DH have had ear infections with vertigo. Nothing to sneeze about. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Linda, looking forward to seeing your scarf. You are a quick knitter.


At least I can still spin stuff out! Reminds me I have a sheet to do!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better Sue and your daughter Amy is with you. It is a scary feeling what you went through.

The first pattern I knit with lace stitches was "Branching Out", a free pattern on Knitty (I hope you know what I mean) before I even knew what lace was all about. I did not even know there was "lace" yarn available. I knit it in Simply Soft as that is all I had and some Red Heart. 

I have learned so much since then and really enjoy the challenge of lace knitting and using those "thread" lace yarn and circular needles. It is like learning all over, so much.... 

You know, I think I am going retrieve that pattern and knit it in actual lace yarn and circular needles! I hope everyone enjoys their week and am looking forward to Toni's class. Take care of yourself and loved ones. Revan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sue, I sure am glad your daughter is there to be with you now. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Julie, how frustrating about your washer, but you DO have clean clothes now.
> 
> ...


I am consoling myself with that fact!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, Tanya! Have you seen this one? :thumbup:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cha-feel


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here is my Snowdrop. Just joking, I'm so happy that I finally got to cast on, I just had to share.&#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. Just joking, I'm so happy that I finally got to cast on, I just had to share.💞


Lovely start, Ros. Thanks for sharing the grins.  Keep up the progress pics.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. Just joking, I'm so happy that I finally got to cast on, I just had to share.💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely start, Ros. Thanks for sharing the grins.  Keep up the progress pics.


Thank you Bev at this stage it looks gorgeous😉😉 hope I can keep it up. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. Just joking, I'm so happy that I finally got to cast on, I just had to share.💞


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> :thumbup: :lol:


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. Just joking, I'm so happy that I finally got to cast on, I just had to share.💞


Ros -- can't tell too much about the Snowdrop, but that quilt is really gorgeous. Recently, I've been handling my Mom's quilts -- and she does quilting like the one in your photo -- honestly, these ladies were incredibly talented. So extraordinary. Glad you are on the mend. If you can cast on, life is getting better...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another limited time offer: March 2-4
Coupon code:free
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bliss-11


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here is my Snowdrop...


Good start


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--good patterns. The pony tail head piece looks unique which I like. But especially like the free form shawl Cha Feel. Definitely relate to the designer's process that she describes.

Ros--great start. Chinese proverb--every journey begins with a single step (or some such quote).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another limited time offer: March 2-4
> Coupon code:free
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bliss-11


This one reminds me of the Ashton. Wish they did a photo from the front as I would love to see the collar detail from that view.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- can't tell too much about the Snowdrop, but that quilt is really gorgeous. Recently, I've been handling my Mom's quilts -- and she does quilting like the one in your photo -- honestly, these ladies were incredibly talented. So extraordinary. Glad you are on the mend. If you can cast on, life is getting better...


Thank you so much Belle. I love that quilt but it was a bought one. I would truly love to have an original hand made one. I would love to see your Mum's quilts if you have any photos you could share. I have have just finished day 1 of Snowdrop. I'm taking it easy today.💞
💞
I'm not sure if you saw this message Belle, but just wanted to say thank you again.
Thank you so much Belle, I have been trying to make a little girls cardigan or shrug that starts off with a doily pattern and is so fiddly to start. I'm looking forward to using the stem method that you have shown us and I think I will be able to make it now. I have really enjoyed this thread. I am so far behind in everything, but have bookmarked this so that I can refer to your LP thread often. So once again thank you so much Belle 💞 Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely start, Ros. Thanks for sharing the grins.  Keep up the progress pics.


They all have to start!!!!!!    :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot all about this until Sue reminded me....
> There is a contest on the KAL Fanatics group - nice prizes to win. You have to complete a project from the list of designers in post #1.
> "Cast on anytime after December 19, 2014 and finish by March 31, 2015."
> Since unikatissima is on the list, if you finish your Lace SnowDrop before then, head over & post the necessary info. Read the heading & post #3 for details on how to enter.
> ...


Oh, I see dog yarns/Elizabeth Ravenwood is on the list too and 2 other people as well as Sue have posted their Alpine MKAL scarf. So now you guys know if you don't hear from me that often is because I'll be busy knitting these 2 projects to get them done by the end of the month.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Good start


I thought so😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Toni--good patterns. The pony tail head piece looks unique which I like. But especially like the free form shawl Cha Feel. Definitely relate to the designer's process that she describes.
> 
> Ros--great start. Chinese proverb--every journey begins with a single step (or some such quote).


It does indeed. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, as a fellow Meniere's sufferer I can fully relate to your episode. I know all about the need to lie still. So glad your DD was able to be there for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They all have to start!!!!!!    :thumbup:


They sure do Julie. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jane--adorable Tango story. Humans are so arrogant to think we hold all intelligence but we are always proven wrong.


Agreed on both points!

Julie, sorry to hear about the leak.

Ros so glad to see you're feeling better.

Sue, sorry to her about your mishap. Hope all is better now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Agreed on both points!
> 
> Julie, sorry to hear about the leak.
> 
> ...


Thanks you Chris. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So many beautiful patterns being shared this evening  Very funny Ros!! at least you have it on the needles..  and as fast as you knit I think you could possibly pass some of us up by the end of the week..LOL

I agree with Belle I love the quilt.. I have always wanted to do a whole cloth quilt. It is very pretty. I have a friend who did a Red Work quilt and it was stunning too.. just to think of every piece cut with scissors and sewn by hand is amazing.. When ever I see beautiful old quilts I want to pull the fabric out and start making one.. of course my fabric is getting older by the day.. I could make a vintage quilt with vintage material if I don't hurry up!! LOL

Sue I have had "Vertigo" spells where I thought the only way to get back to solid ground was to crawl.. and panic attacks where I would get out of the car and walk down the country road until I have felt safe again.. those happened awhile ago but the feelings have never left.. they are frightening.. I am glad you have gotten past this and I hope you never have another spell like this again..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Agreed on both points!
> 
> Julie, sorry to hear about the leak.
> 
> ...


It is a real nuisance!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> So many beautiful patterns being shared this evening  Very funny Ros!! at least you have it on the needles..  and as fast as you knit I think you could possibly pass some of us up by the end of the week..LOL
> 
> I agree with Belle I love the quilt.. I have always wanted to do a whole cloth quilt. It is very pretty. I have a friend who did a Red Work quilt and it was stunning too.. just to think of every piece cut with scissors and sewn by hand is amazing.. When ever I see beautiful old quilts I want to pull the fabric out and start making one.. of course my fabric is getting older by the day.. I could make a vintage quilt with vintage material if I don't hurry up!! LOL


Thank you Ronie. I would love to see your vintage quilt with vintage materials.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> So many beautiful patterns being shared this evening  Very funny Ros!! at least you have it on the needles..  and as fast as you knit I think you could possibly pass some of us up by the end of the week..LOL
> 
> I agree with Belle I love the quilt.. I have always wanted to do a whole cloth quilt. It is very pretty. I have a friend who did a Red Work quilt and it was stunning too.. just to think of every piece cut with scissors and sewn by hand is amazing.. When ever I see beautiful old quilts I want to pull the fabric out and start making one.. of course my fabric is getting older by the day.. I could make a vintage quilt with vintage material if I don't hurry up!! LOL
> 
> Sue I have had "Vertigo" spells where I thought the only way to get back to solid ground was to crawl.. and panic attacks where I would get out of the car and walk down the country road until I have felt safe again.. those happened awhile ago but the feelings have never left.. they are frightening.. I am glad you have gotten past this and I hope you never have another spell like this again..


I hope you never have panic attacks ever again Ronie or anyone else. They are so terrifying!!! 💞


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Toni for those "free" patterns. I really like the shawl. Also, on the forum for Newest Topics there is a new thread with a couple of free patterns on Ravelry. One is a cute shawl.

Looking forward to your class tomorrow. May start a little late, but will begin tomorrow. Revan


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, hope you are feeling better now. It is good that Amy is there with you. It is a terrible feeling to be that dizzy and must have been so scary not to be able to get to your phone.
> 
> Linda, looking forward to seeing your scarf. Enjoy your visit. We love pics of grandchildren too!😄
> 
> Raven that is a very pretty scarf. Thanks for sharing.


You are welcome.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Belle. I love that quilt but it was a bought one. I would truly love to have an original hand made one. I would love to see your Mum's quilts if you have any photos you could share. I have have just finished day 1 of Snowdrop. I'm taking it easy today.
> 
> 
> > Ros -- funny that you should mention quilt photos. That is precisely the reason I've been handling Mom's quilts. My Mom is 87 and now resides in a long term care facility -- unfortunately, she has advanced dementia and needs a lot more care than I can provide. In her day, she did wonderful handwork; in our community she is known for her embroidery and hand quilting. There about 10-12 quilts (mostly queen sized) that were in her house. So I've decided to photograph all of them, before I disperse them to family and friends who will value them accordingly.
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wouldn't you know the rows I decided to repeat are also the only rows that have purl stitches inside the diamonds. Looks like it is going to work great. Anyone else wanting a different insert look at rows 181 to 104, part of clues 12 and 13. Row 193 is the center. Starting on the 2nd half.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Wouldn't you know the rows I decided to repeat are also the only rows that have purl stitches inside the diamonds. ...


I like those diamonds best.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I like those diamonds best.


I do, too. I have one more insert to do then I'll begin clue 17. Progress.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting how many of us love that diamond motif with the purl texture best.

Didn't look at the rows Tricia was trying to isolate for repeats but these would be the ones I would do, too.

Here is another interesting pattern from Elann.com. People here seem to not know about them for some reason but it is a great resource for free patterns and great discount yarns, particularly light wt ones.

http://images.elann.com/freepatterns/Snowdrift_Wrap.pdf

and another one which maybe some of you have seen:

http://images.elann.com/freepatterns/Clover_Field_Scarf.pdf

and my last, I promise:

http://images.elann.com/freepatterns/Leaf_Acorn_Lace_Scarf.pdf


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Linda!
> Good to know that you have been spending quality time with your family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. Just joking, I'm so happy that I finally got to cast on, I just had to share.💞


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am sorry that you had this nasty episode. It is a nasty disease as well I known. My father suffered.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> RosD said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much Belle. I love that quilt but it was a bought one. I would truly love to have an original hand made one. I would love to see your Mum's quilts if you have any photos you could share. I have have just finished day 1 of Snowdrop. I'm taking it easy today.
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I like those diamonds best.


I don't know about those diamonds yet, I'm only up to row 89.💞 I had to stop because my arms are a bit sore still. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma.💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, so sorry to hear of your Mom's situation and disease. Such a hard one to deal with. Sounds like she was an exceptional woman in her day. I hope you find a way to share the quilts with the community. It sounds as if they would love to celebrate your Mom's life. We would love to see the photos also.

Ros, sounds as if you had a sweet childhood. Goldilocks and Papa Bear.  And I see you had a love affair with teddy bears when you were younger. Still do, don't you?  Sorry for your loss of Mum and Papa Bear. It is surprising how those losses stay with us.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, so sorry to hear of your Mom's situation and disease. Such a hard one to deal with. Sounds like she was an exceptional woman in her day. I hope you find a way to share the quilts with the community. It sounds as if they would love to celebrate your Mom's life. We would love to see the photos also.
> 
> Ros, sounds as if you had a sweet childhood. Goldilocks and Papa Bear.  And I see you had a love affair with teddy bears when you were younger. Still do, don't you?  Sorry for your loss of Mum and Papa Bear. It is surprising how those losses stay with us.


Thanks Bev, I remember having dolls as a child, but I don't remember having any teddy bears. My collection started much later. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, what's wonderful way to commemorate your mom. It will be a wonderful keepsake. 

Ros, glad to hear you are feeling better and are zipping along with your Snowdrop! What yarn are you using?

Revan, so sorry I spelled your name wrong in my last post&#128552;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I was too.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you have Amy with you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Belle, what's wonderful way to commemorate your mom. It will be a wonderful keepsake.
> 
> Ros, glad to hear you are feeling better and are zipping along with your Snowdrop! What yarn are you using?
> 
> Revan, so sorry I spelled your name wrong in my last post😨


Thank you Caryn, I'm using Cashmere Cave Inner Mongolian 100% Cashmere 4ply.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, I was too.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: How are you today?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Elann.com. People here seem to not know about them for some reason...


Thank you for the patterns. We know about them - we are just counting on you to send us the interesting patterns. ;-) 
I don't want another newsletter coming through, actually. Their patterns show up when I do Ravelry searches, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... My dad used to call me Goldilocks because of my teddy bear collection so I called him Papa Bear. 💞


So your teddy bear addiction has strong roots, I see.
;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So your teddy bear addiction has strong roots, I see.
> ;-)


Definitely Jane. 🐻💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm only up to row 89...


Up to chart 7 already - you'll be passing us all by in jig time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn, I'm using Cashmere Cave Inner Mongolian 100% Cashmere 4ply.💞


  Almost missed the photos, Ros, glad I chanced to scroll back.
Thanks for the Jackson up-date- you are justly proud of him!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Up to chart 7 already - you'll be passing us all by in jig time.


I don't think so Jane, I'm just trying to catch up. I had to take a break because I'm still a bit sore. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm using Cashmere Cave Inner Mongolian 100% Cashmere 4ply.💞


Lovely - this will make such an elegant SnowDrop. 
I see that Jackson is pondering what that large skein of yarn will become.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

You're welcome Julie, I love that lil man. &#128158; He looks so grown up now he's walking. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely - this will make such an elegant SnowDrop.
> I see that Jackson is pondering what that large skein of yarn will become.


Thank you Jane, I wasn't sure I would have enough yarn so I've only done 2 repeats so in theory I'm probably cheating because I don't have as many stitches on the needles as you, but I'm happy with how it's turning out and it's so lovely to be knitting lace again. Jackson really loves the textures of yarn. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I've only done 2 repeats ...


I think that Sue might only be doing two reps as well. I added one - going for more of a stole.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that Sue might only be doing two reps as well. I added one - going for more of a stole.


I'm also only doing two repeats.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that Sue might only be doing two reps as well. I added one - going for more of a stole.


Mine will be more of a scarf and Carmen loves grey and wears scarves so I think this will be for her. I can always make another larger one when I have enough yummy yarn for it. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> RosD said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much Belle. I love that quilt but it was a bought one. I would truly love to have an original hand made one. I would love to see your Mum's quilts if you have any photos you could share. I have have just finished day 1 of Snowdrop. I'm taking it easy today.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely yarn, lovely Jackson :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm also only doing two repeats.


Excellent, I'm glad I'm not the only one. 😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely yarn, lovely Jackson :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!! Belle I love hearing about your mom's Quilts.. I know the Fossil Store use to hang quilts from their rafters at certain times of the year... I wonder if any of the shops near your area do the same or would be interested in a one person show .. I tend to agree with your mom and prefer to shop second hand stores for my materials.. I like the look of a quilt made from scraps much better than the ones made from fresh yardage although there are some amazing quilts being made now too.. they just fall in a different category for me  i got up early for my walk this morning and up bright as day is the moon!! wow what a site.. I took a picture but I am not sure how it turned out...

Ros I knew you would be right there with the rest of us.. and most likely pass at least me by today..  cute pics of Jackson.. that sure is a large skein of yarn.. it looks chunky!! I accidentally bought 2 skeins of white yarn that size in sport weight yarn thinking it was worsted weight.. I have so much of it left.. some day I will make a baby outfit out of it 

I also got the email from Elann I thought they were not going to send emails out anymore.. I do like the patterns though... and they are free.. that is always a good start ..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm just in the kitchen making hubby's lunch for tomorrow and I look out the window and see a frog sitting on my window sill. I do hope he's not trying to tell me something, like there's frogging in my immediate future.&#128056;&#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

lol, love the pic of your snowdrop Ros 

Good luck with your plumber Julie. I am thankful that I have a DH who is good with tools. He has saved us on several occasions. I can also use most hand tools, good skill for us ladies to learn.

So much going on here, I need to take notes, lol. 

I discovered a dropped stitch abut 17 or 18 rows back on my Bonnie's Wish. I am not tinking back even though I have some lifelines. I will try to ladder down and hook back up. Way too many cables to redo if I frog. The drop is right beside a cable, how I missed the stitch count is bugging me


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> lol, love the pic of your snowdrop Ros
> 
> Good luck with your plumber Julie. I am thankful that I have a DH who is good with tools. He has saved us on several occasions. I can also use most hand tools, good skill for us ladies to learn.
> 
> ...


That plays on my mind too when I have the correct count and a dropped stitch.. I think I knit through a stitch and somehow drop half of it?? I'm not sure.. I am glad you are able to fix this.. I think half of knitting is learning how to fix these little mishaps


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!! Belle I love hearing about your mom's Quilts.. I know the Fossil Store use to hang quilts from their rafters at certain times of the year... I wonder if any of the shops near your area do the same or would be interested in a one person show .. I tend to agree with your mom and prefer to shop second hand stores for my materials.. I like the look of a quilt made from scraps much better than the ones made from fresh yardage although there are some amazing quilts being made now too.. they just fall in a different category for me  i got up early for my walk this morning and up bright as day is the moon!! wow what a site.. I took a picture but I am not sure how it turned out...
> 
> Ros I knew you would be right there with the rest of us.. and most likely pass at least me by today..  cute pics of Jackson.. that sure is a large skein of yarn.. it looks chunky!! I accidentally bought 2 skeins of white yarn that size in sport weight yarn thinking it was worsted weight.. I have so much of it left.. some day I will make a baby outfit out of it
> 
> I also got the email from Elann I thought they were not going to send emails out anymore.. I do like the patterns though... and they are free.. that is always a good start ..


Wow!!!! Ronie, I love that photo, it's gorgeous. I think that yarn is like a chenille. Soft & Squishy just how Jackson loves it. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I will try to ladder down and hook back up. Way too many cables to redo if I frog. ...


If it won't be too visible - & it doesn't seem to affected the stitch count - you could just pull it to the back & anchor it with some yarn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> lol, love the pic of your snowdrop Ros
> 
> Good luck with your plumber Julie. I am thankful that I have a DH who is good with tools. He has saved us on several occasions. I can also use most hand tools, good skill for us ladies to learn.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie, my Snowdrop does look amazing. 😉😉😉 seriously I will try and take a decent photo of my progress tomorrow. If my Dad had seen the photo I posted of my non existent Snowdrop, he would have said "it needs work!!!"💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh Ros, that yarn looks so soft. It will make a great scarf. You are up to me already! Jackson is as cute as ever. Maybe he will be a knitter&#128516;&#128516;.

I understand Melanie. I always go for the fix and then only if that fails will I frog. Jane, that sounds like a good remedy to me.

Nice pic of the moon Ronie! Glad to hear you are walking again. Hope you are going easy with it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ooh Ros, that yarn looks so soft. It will make a great scarf. You are up to me already! Jackson is as cute as ever. Maybe he will be a knitter😄😄.
> 
> I understand Melanie. I always go for the fix and then only if that fails will I frog. Jane, that sounds like a good remedy to me.
> 
> Nice pic of the moon Ronie! Glad to hear you are walking again. Hope you are going easy with it!


Thanks I am getting ready to get dressed and do some stretching.. If its too much for me I'll just turn back.. Next week will be better because of the time change  it will feel more like 7:30 am and I'll be a bit more awake...LOL the hip feels ready... I wish I hadn't put off seeing the Dr. for so long... I would of know when to slow down! ... have a great morning/afternoon/evening all!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Have a nice walk, Ronie. the moon picture is gorgeous. I can never get the moon pictures right.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn, I'm using Cashmere Cave Inner Mongolian 100% Cashmere 4ply.💞


Beautiful yarn and such a sweet little guy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Belle, what a special tribute to your mother to display her quilts like that. They truly are a work of art and heart.

Thanks for the updates on Jackson, Ros. 

The moon photo is beautiful, Ronie. Thank you for sharing. 

Take care, everyone. Winter storm Thor is supposed to be blowing through here today. It is pretty mellow for right now. That is ok.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> If it won't be too visible - & it doesn't seem to affected the stitch count - you could just pull it to the back & anchor it with some yarn.


 :thumbup: yep, that is my second choice for repair. The yarn is Patons Silk Bamboo in light DK so it has some bulk and it is black. The dropped stitch is in a reverse SS section next to a cable so should be easy to 'hide' if necessary. Thankfully the cable runs away from the column I will need to ladder.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm hoping you will share your Mum's beautiful work with us Belle. I'm so sorry to hear of her dementia. It's a horrible thing to watch your loved ones decline. My Mum had dementia with Lewy bodies, a very aggressive disease. It was so sad watching her rapid decline. It would have been her wedding anniversary today. I miss my Mum & Papa Bear. My dad used to call me Goldilocks because of my teddy bear collection so I called him Papa Bear. 💞


So wonderful that you have such warm, fuzzy memories. And so appreciate that you share them with those of us who don't have any. Stories like yours gave me hope for humanity when growing up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn, I'm using Cashmere Cave Inner Mongolian 100% Cashmere 4ply.💞


Oh,my, look at that little one go!

The cashmere looks wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I wasn't sure I would have enough yarn so I've only done 2 repeats so in theory I'm probably cheating because I don't have as many stitches on the needles as you, but I'm happy with how it's turning out and it's so lovely to be knitting lace again. Jackson really loves the textures of yarn. 💞


Not cheating--just your choice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!! Belle I love hearing about your mom's Quilts.. I know the Fossil Store use to hang quilts from their rafters at certain times of the year... I wonder if any of the shops near your area do the same or would be interested in a one person show .. I tend to agree with your mom and prefer to shop second hand stores for my materials.. I like the look of a quilt made from scraps much better than the ones made from fresh yardage although there are some amazing quilts being made now too.. they just fall in a different category for me  i got up early for my walk this morning and up bright as day is the moon!! wow what a site.. I took a picture but I am not sure how it turned out...
> 
> Ros I knew you would be right there with the rest of us.. and most likely pass at least me by today..  cute pics of Jackson.. that sure is a large skein of yarn.. it looks chunky!! I accidentally bought 2 skeins of white yarn that size in sport weight yarn thinking it was worsted weight.. I have so much of it left.. some day I will make a baby outfit out of it
> 
> I also got the email from Elann I thought they were not going to send emails out anymore.. I do like the patterns though... and they are free.. that is always a good start ..


They said they would not be selling thru their newsletter but thru Amazon now. Today's yarns were listed for Amazon. UK so will benefit those living in Gt Brit or other parts of Europe. Maybe even those living in the Souther hemisphere.

Beautiful moon shot.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I am ok. I just back from dr for scheduled fasting test, then to hospital for a quick bite of breakfast then had a Dexoscan for my osteoporosis. Have to go back to dr office with Amy in a couple of hours, then finally home to take it easy. They are predicting more freezing rain and I hope we are home before that starts.
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: How are you today?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> lol, love the pic of your snowdrop Ros
> 
> Good luck with your plumber Julie. I am thankful that I have a DH who is good with tools. He has saved us on several occasions. I can also use most hand tools, good skill for us ladies to learn.
> 
> ...


Melanie--would love to see your Bonnie's Wish. Have the pattern but not the pic. If you can post that would be appreciated.

Those dropped stitch are a big pain. Some of them are easy to grab and ladder up. Wish I could do that with some of the lace stitches.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. It's really not nice, is it? I am just glad that I had gone a couple of years without any symptoms, other than being aware recently gay I wasn't gearing so well and starting to wear my hearing aid again. I really was so relieved when my DD showed up.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue, as a fellow Meniere's sufferer I can fully relate to your episode. I know all about the need to lie still. So glad your DD was able to be there for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for the patterns. We know about them - we are just counting on you to send us the interesting patterns. ;-)
> I don't want another newsletter coming through, actually. Their patterns show up when I do Ravelry searches, though.


Glad to know that. They have so many lace patterns that are beautiful. I just knew you would like them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, Cute pics of Jackson.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I am just doing two repeats. First, I wasn't happy with the yarn and the four repeats, then tried a different yarn, but still found the three repeats too much since I only had limited amount of yarn. I finally settled on two repeats, the same as with my Alpine scarf, whose width I liked. This just has a few more stitche's and I know I have enough yarn.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> I think that Sue might only be doing two reps as well. I added one - going for more of a stole.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, I do like the yarn you have chosen

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I wasn't sure I would have enough yarn so I've only done 2 repeats so in theory I'm probably cheating because I don't have as many stitches on the needles as you, but I'm happy with how it's turning out and it's so lovely to be knitting lace again. Jackson really loves the textures of yarn. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic, Ronie.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!! Belle I love hearing about your mom's Quilts.. I know the Fossil Store use to hang quilts from their rafters at certain times of the year... I wonder if any of the shops near your area do the same or would be interested in a one person show .. I tend to agree with your mom and prefer to shop second hand stores for my materials.. I like the look of a quilt made from scraps much better than the ones made from fresh yardage although there are some amazing quilts being made now too.. they just fall in a different category for me  i got up early for my walk this morning and up bright as day is the moon!! wow what a site.. I took a picture but I am not sure how it turned out...
> 
> Ros I knew you would be right there with the rest of us.. and most likely pass at least me by today..  cute pics of Jackson.. that sure is a large skein of yarn.. it looks chunky!! I accidentally bought 2 skeins of white yarn that size in sport weight yarn thinking it was worsted weight.. I have so much of it left.. some day I will make a baby outfit out of it
> 
> I also got the email from Elann I thought they were not going to send emails out anymore.. I do like the patterns though... and they are free.. that is always a good start ..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Enjoy your walk, Ronie. I am looking forward to the time change too. Hopefully Spring will be right behind it. We are expecting more freezing rain today, ugh!

Sue



Ronie said:


> Thanks I am getting ready to get dressed and do some stretching.. If its too much for me I'll just turn back.. Next week will be better because of the time change  it will feel more like 7:30 am and I'll be a bit more awake...LOL the hip feels ready... I wish I hadn't put off seeing the Dr. for so long... I would of know when to slow down! ... have a great morning/afternoon/evening all!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...because of the time change ...


Oh, my gosh! Time changing already! I liked it so much better when it was in April. I'd still forget it, though. Now I have to experience it twice because in France, it is still April (oops - no March 29, this year). Two years in a row my friend had invited us to Sunday dinner & we were late because we hadn't realized that the time changed. She invited us the following year as well but warned us that the clocks were changing so that we'd be on time.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...then finally home to take it easy....


You are always so busy. Yes - take it easy. Let Amy make you a cup of tea & you sit & knit.
I hope that all of those doctor's visits are paying off.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here it is! The Lace Workshop has begun! :?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323172-1.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You are always so busy. Yes - take it easy. Let Amy make you a cup of tea & you sit & knit.
> I hope that all of those doctor's visits are paying off.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here it is! The Lace Workshop has begun! :?


I notice that your smiley has a bit of a funny expression. Nerves? 
I know that it will be great. I like how you have structured it with smaller projects at the start to give a sense of accomplishment before tackling a longer project.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> They said they would not be selling thru their newsletter but thru Amazon now. Today's yarns were listed for Amazon. UK so will benefit those living in Gt Brit or other parts of Europe. Maybe even those living in the Souther hemisphere.
> 
> Beautiful moon shot.


That's right.. I had forgotten about that.. I had thought the emails would of stopped and I am happy they didn't. They have some nice patterns.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my gosh! Time changing already! I liked it so much better when it was in April. I'd still forget it, though. Now I have to experience it twice because in France, it is still April (oops - no March 29, this year). Two years in a row my friend had invited us to Sunday dinner & we were late because we hadn't realized that the time changed. She invited us the following year as well but warned us that the clocks were changing so that we'd be on time.
> Thanks for the heads up!


Here for us it is March 8th. I just googled it..  Since the internet is international I wanted to make sure it was actually our time that is changing..LOL I thought it was a bit early this year too.. and of course I got my time backwards and it will be more like going out at 5:30a instead of my wish for it being 7:30a.. It will start to lighten up again soon..

The walk was great! I think the rest and the soak did me a world of good.. YAY!!

Sue your so busy.. I hope you can get home before the weather gets bad..

Stay safe and warm Toni it won't be much longer and warmer weather will be here!... I 'm heading over to your workshop now ..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here it is! The Lace Workshop has begun! :?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323172-1.html


Take the dive and go for it. Once you start it will begin to flow. Remember people are choosing to be there and are interested to learn. I will peak in on you, too. I am sure you will be great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Here for us it is March 8th. I just googled it..  Since the internet is international I wanted to make sure it was actually our time that is changing..LOL I thought it was a bit early this year too.. and of course I got my time backwards and it will be more like going out at 5:30a instead of my wish for it being 7:30a.. It will start to lighten up again soon..
> 
> The walk was great! I think the rest and the soak did me a world of good.. YAY!!
> 
> ...


Feels so strange for DST to begin while we are still so snow covered and deep if the freeze, but will be so happy for the longer days. More solar gain in my house in winter is such a good thing for creature comfort as well as mental well being.

Sue--hope your weather system passes quickly. Sure hope it is not coming up north here.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Nerves?
> I know that it will be great. I like how you have structured it with smaller projects at the start to give a sense of accomplishment before tackling a longer project.


Y-E-S!!! Thank you - that is the plan. I hope it works that way.

The worst of the weather seems to have moved north of us, but we are getting a little of snizzle or something like that. :roll:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Toni! It will be great! There is a lot of interest. 

I love how this yarn is knitting up.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Toni! It will be great! There is a lot of interest.
> 
> I love how this yarn is knitting up.


Such a nice warm colorway Bev


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great color way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> lol, love the pic of your snowdrop Ros
> 
> Good luck with your plumber Julie. I am thankful that I have a DH who is good with tools. He has saved us on several occasions. I can also use most hand tools, good skill for us ladies to learn.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the hooking back up- could it have something to do with the light you are working by?
I am competent with most tools, but don't have the same strength now, that I used. The washing machine is unbelievably heavy and I don't want to do in my back. My suspicion is it might be the lower coupling of the intake hose- I hope it is something simple like that. The electricity bill has come in seriously in credit- so that will be a help in paying for the plumber.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think I am ok. I just back from dr for scheduled fasting test, then to hospital for a quick bite of breakfast then had a Dexoscan for my osteoporosis. Have to go back to dr office with Amy in a couple of hours, then finally home to take it easy. They are predicting more freezing rain and I hope we are home before that starts.
> Sue


Hoping you got in, before the freezing rain! And that all went well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here it is! The Lace Workshop has begun! :?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323172-1.html


Best of luck Toni, I am sure it will go well- it is always the apprehension waiting for the start!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow what a stunning picture :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I'm just in the kitchen making hubby's lunch for tomorrow and I look out the window and see a frog sitting on my window sill. I do hope he's not trying to tell me something, like there's frogging in my immediate future.🐸💞


 :XD: Surely not :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I hope your day goes well. I hope you continue to improve.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck with the hooking back up- could it have something to do with the light you are working by?
> I am competent with most tools, but don't have the same strength now, that I used. The washing machine is unbelievably heavy and I don't want to do in my back. My suspicion is it might be the lower coupling of the intake hose- I hope it is something simple like that. The electricity bill has come in seriously in credit- so that will be a help in paying for the plumber.


 :thumbup: That is goodish news :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks I am getting ready to get dressed and do some stretching.. If its too much for me I'll just turn back.. Next week will be better because of the time change  it will feel more like 7:30 am and I'll be a bit more awake...LOL the hip feels ready... I wish I hadn't put off seeing the Dr. for so long... I would of know when to slow down! ... have a great morning/afternoon/evening all!!


Won't it be 5:30? If you are walking at 6:30 now? I always hate the spring forward. I'm up in the dark and by mid-summer going to bed while it is still light out. Just doesn't seem like energy conservation to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: That is goodish news :thumbup:


It is!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Toni! It will be great! There is a lot of interest.
> 
> I love how this yarn is knitting up.


That is looking great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: That is goodish news :thumbup:


Ditto from me! I hope the washing machine hose situation is an easy fix!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me! I hope the washing machine hose situation is an easy fix!


Just not too sure where to start!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I love how this yarn is knitting up.


Oh - nice - I would like to get some yarn with long colour runs. 
I missed the pics before - you must have been mid-post. I was wondering what people were commenting on & had to backtrack.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the comments on the yarn. I am so happy with the colorway.

Jane, that happens to me all the time, only I am never sure if I found the original post.  Pictures are easy to find thank goodness.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - nice - I would like to get some yarn with long colour runs.
> I missed the pics before - you must have been mid-post. I was wondering what people were commenting on & had to backtrack.


There was some color ways on Elann.com today with long color runs. There was some in fingering weight


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got back from going to the dr office and pharmacy with Amy this afternoon. There was a little incident whilst we were leaving the pharmacy. A man pushing a walker was having a problem getting it through the doorway, when something fell down with a thud. We didn't realize what it was at first until I bent down to help pick it up and realized it was his prosthesis with the foot attached. We offered to help him and put it back on, but he said no, just to throw it back in his SUV, which was parked just outside. He managed to get in, hobbling along with his walker. After he left, a young man who was there too, asked if he could ask us a question. We were a little hesitant as we didn't know him, but we agreed. He said he was from Africa, and couldn't believe that there wasn't somebody with him, helping him. I had no good answer for that, other than it was sad. However, from the way the man had said just throw it in the car, I think he might have treasured his independence and not wanted help. I know it wasn't funny, but when Amy and I were alone in the car we couldn't help but laugh as neither of us had seen a leg fall off before and at the man's remark to just throw it in the car. Not something you encounter usually.You really had to admire him for just carrying on and not letting it get him down.


Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got back from going to the dr office and pharmacy with Amy this afternoon. There was a little incident whilst we were leaving the pharmacy. A man pushing a walker was having a problem getting it through the doorway, when something fell down with a thud. We didn't realize what it was at first until I bent down to help pick it up and realized it was his prosthesis with the foot attached. We offered to help him and put it back on, but he said no, just to throw it back in his SUV, which was parked just outside. He managed to get in, hobbling along with his walker. After he left, a young man who was there too, asked if he could ask us a question. We were a little hesitant as we didn't know him, but we agreed. He said he was from Africa, and couldn't believe that there wasn't somebody with him, helping him. I had no good answer for that, other than it was sad. However, from the way the man had said just throw it in the car, I think he might have treasured his independence and not wanted help. I know it wasn't funny, but when Amy and I were alone in the car we couldn't help but laugh as neither of us had seen a leg fall off before and at the man's remark to just throw it in the car. Not something you encounter usually.You really had to admire him for just carrying on and not letting it get him down.
> 
> Sue


I guess it is hats off to him for attitude. The world can be so different.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm just in the kitchen making hubby's lunch for tomorrow and I look out the window and see a frog sitting on my window sill. I do hope he's not trying to tell me something, like there's frogging in my immediate future.🐸💞


Oh no, there will be no frogging - except for on your windowsill. 😅🌺☀
Thanks for that laugh. I like your yarn, though I can't wear grey.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is hats off to him for attitude. The world can be so different.


I must admit I would have found it funny but like Julie I admire his attitude.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, I would have been laughing too if I had seen that. Even though my dad had a prosthesis too. His one leg was amputated just below the knee because he had damaged it from a land mine in the Korean War. He would hop around from the shower to the bed on the one leg. He died of an anuerism when I was 24, just as I was getting to know him as an adult rather than the ogre of a dad that he was most of the time.  
I do hope things are going good for you now Sue. And your daughter too. 

Bev, I LOVE that yarn! 

I left work an hour and a half early today because of the weather. I just can't handle driving home in this crap any more. And it was still a crappy drive. Now I have a bit of time to knit! 

I also really do not like that they are starting DST so early this year. It doesn't make sense at all. And I'll be leaving for work in the dark again - YUCK!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got back from going to the dr office and pharmacy with Amy this afternoon. There was a little incident whilst we were leaving the pharmacy. A man pushing a walker was having a problem getting it through the doorway, when something fell down with a thud. We didn't realize what it was at first until I bent down to help pick it up and realized it was his prosthesis with the foot attached. We offered to help him and put it back on, but he said no, just to throw it back in his SUV, which was parked just outside. He managed to get in, hobbling along with his walker. After he left, a young man who was there too, asked if he could ask us a question. We were a little hesitant as we didn't know him, but we agreed. He said he was from Africa, and couldn't believe that there wasn't somebody with him, helping him. I had no good answer for that, other than it was sad. However, from the way the man had said just throw it in the car, I think he might have treasured his independence and not wanted help. I know it wasn't funny, but when Amy and I were alone in the car we couldn't help but laugh as neither of us had seen a leg fall off before and at the man's remark to just throw it in the car. Not something you encounter usually.You really had to admire him for just carrying on and not letting it get him down.
> 
> Sue


I think the surprise of such things makes us laugh but I have never figured out just why. The African man really reflects such a different cultural expectation of caring and community. We applaud individualism as if it were a grand way to live. Personally, i would like to see people taking more care of each other in a human and humane way.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, so nice of you to try to help the walker guy. But I can't help laughing at my minds eye view of seeing you coming up with his leg. What a hoot. Bless him for his good attitude.

I think I got the dropped stitch taken care of today. It's as good as it is going to get considering that it butts up to a cable. One and a half more rows and I will be done with chart 3.

Have a great night all. I am off to work on the boat cover.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I must admit I would have found it funny but like Julie I admire his attitude.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen - Concerning your toner/ink problem for your printer.

If you have a single-purpose printer try http://www.printpal.com

You can get the "brand" inks from this website too. Just remember --> free shipping! This isn't a coupon code...actual fact. If you have a 3 or 4 function printer you need to stay with "Brand" ink/tonor. Your printer won't recognize anything else.

I'm posting the information in two places so that you will still get it. I cannot enjoy the website at present because my printer(s) are 3 and 4 function...but why hold back information. I try to keep everyone colorful. PUN fully intended.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...There was a little incident ...


I was a little worried when I read this part - afraid to think that something bad had happened. However, I have to confess that I would have laughed as well. I was thinking: fodder for a Monty Python sketch.
It is certainly a testimony to his acceptance & his independence that he handled it with such aplomb.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I LOVE that yarn!
> 
> I also really do not like that they are starting DST so early this year. It doesn't make sense at all. And I'll be leaving for work in the dark again - YUCK!


I know, Chris, I had no idea I was going to love it like I do. And I am knitting on no other project. This is the one I need to get done, cause I have to knit the next row to see what the colors do. 

I live in Indiana. Until a few years ago, we never changed our time and I loved it. We always knew the time of year, but when the sun came up and set. Now, it feels like they have divided us more away from nature. I don't like the time change at all. Then the Feds decided to move the change earlier in the fall and in the spring. It just feels like a mess. Rant done. 

Sue, what an interesting thing to happen. He is probably VERY independent-determined to do all he can by himself. 

How is Amy doing this time around??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I know, Chris, I had no idea I was going to love it like I do. And I am knitting on no other project. This is the one I need to get done, cause I have to knit the next row to see what the colors do.
> 
> I live in Indiana. Until a few years ago, we never changed our time and I loved it. We always knew the time of year, but when the sun came up and set. Now, it feels like they have divided us more away from nature. I don't like the time change at all. Then the Feds decided to move the change earlier in the fall and in the spring. It just feels like a mess. Rant done.


Because we are such a long country (and narrow) what suits at one end doesn't at the other. I would prefer one time- and just adjust my alarm clock!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, we used to not change time because we were 'in between' two time zones and it was just easier not to change. We are way closer to Chicago than New York, but when they decided we would change time they hooked up us to New York. What??? Makes no sense! 2nd rant done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...If you have a 3 or 4 function printer you need to stay with "Brand" ink/tonor....


Like you - I have this type of printer so I am stuck with buying the brand name.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, we used to not change time because we were 'in between' two time zones and it was just easier not to change. We are way closer to Chicago than New York, but when they decided we would change time they hooked up us to New York. What??? Makes no sense! 2nd rant done.


The powers that be make some odd decisions!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Won't it be 5:30? If you are walking at 6:30 now? I always hate the spring forward. I'm up in the dark and by mid-summer going to bed while it is still light out. Just doesn't seem like energy conservation to me.


yes your right and I was wrong  I was hoping that it would go the other way.. on top of that there has been a camping trip planned and we are the only ones tent camping.. and we will be the only ones freezing our tushes off... I don't even want to go to be honest... I told hubby it I am freezing I am going home!! LOL its only a few miles from town.. I would be happy to go up in the afternoon and come home in the evening  he assures me that he will have the tent nice and warm.. I am holding him to it too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I love the yarn too.. the color is so pretty... 

When I lived in Arizona we didn't change our time.. but lots of my family did so we still needed to know about it.. Then I moved up to Oregon and had to adjust to 4 seasons and the time change.. I was so happy to not be in 100+++ heat that I didn't mind so much... now I am dreading it.. the only thing great about the Spring forward is its easier to change to clocks..  and we get some more time in the evenings... 
I lived in Eastern Oregon.. we were working on a Ranch that was very large!! and spread out.. But the time zone was right through the ranch so some of us were in Pacific time and others in Mountain time... Now that got a tad confusing...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> jscaplen - Concerning your toner/ink problem for your printer.
> 
> If you have a single-purpose printer try http://www.printpal.com
> 
> ...


Thanks I have this bookmarked.. I checked my ink there and it is quite a bit cheaper.. 

Oh my Sue that is something.. he most likely wants his independence and didn't need someone with him... the lady next door has a prosthetic and she is the only one over there that drives!! and she drives a full size truck... that is more than what I can do... I never heard her story but she is always on the go


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have your last Elann pattern you posted, the Acorn... I have a few I also printed off before. When I see/find them I will post. Some of their yarn was sold to Amazon; I have seen them when looking for yarn. Revan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a free shawl MKAL - you have to go to the site to get the clues & it is written - no charts - at least not so far but it is just the set-up.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/march-mkal-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Tussis scarf is offered as a free download ... March 4th, until midnight EST...Reversible cables - suitable for a man.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tussis

...and a simple lace scarf for a woman:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tire-tracks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tussis scarf is offered as a free download ... March 4th, until midnight EST...Reversible cables - suitable for a man.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tussis
> 
> ...and a simple lace scarf for a woman:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tire-tracks


I think the Tussis scarf can be done as a reversible cable which is how I would do it.

The Tire Tracks one reminds me that a male knitter on KP posted a scarf he designed with 'tire track' patterning--maybe 3? yrs ago. Here it is--an easy search

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8042-1.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think the Tussis scarf can be done as a reversible cable which is how I would do it....


It_ *does* _ say that it is reversible cables.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. She also offers this free shawl pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/danielle-shawl-eng

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is a free shawl MKAL - you have to go to the site to get the clues & it is written - no charts - at least not so far but it is just the set-up.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/march-mkal-shawl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Tussis scarf is offered as a free download ... March 4th, until midnight EST...Reversible cables - suitable for a man.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tussis
> 
> ...and a simple lace scarf for a woman:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tire-tracks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning... the moon is quite close this morning and very pretty but not as orange as yesterday...

I am working along on my snowdrop.. it is a very pretty scarf. I look forward to seeing some finished ones...  I am probably half way there... I am thinking I have plenty of yarn.. but if I knew what charts mimic the first edge I could be a better judge of how far to go... this is always the tense part when you have limited yarn.. I started off with more than 500 yds and didn't do any repeats so we will see .

I am getting ready to head out the door... I checked in on Toni's workshop it seems to be going very well.. lots of knitters wanting to learn lace ... 
Toni you are doing a great job!!

so many great patterns this morning... here is the link to the designer Sue linked to.. http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/6899 she has quite a imagination! I love the golden one.. at first I thought it was a sweater.. it would make a beautiful one.. if a person was good at altering a pattern  :roll:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, so many gorgeous patterns. I, too, love that golden one. It would be a marvelous sweater.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... She also offers this free shawl pattern...


I already had that from a while ago so I thought that I might have already posted it. Doesn't hurt to post again, though, since not necessarily everyone has seen it. It also serves to remind us (i.e. me) of projects that I had promised myself that I would do but haven't gotten around to.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I gave myself a snow day today as I am exhausted from the little bit that I did shovel. So heavy, mostly sleet on top of a light snow. The road I live on has not yet been plowed either. I see the couple that has ponies had to park up at the end of my property and walk over to check on and feed the ponies.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Toni! It will be great! There is a lot of interest.
> 
> I love how this yarn is knitting up.


It is looking great!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Best of luck Toni, I am sure it will go well- it is always the apprehension waiting for the start!


Thank you, Julie! That apprehension was crazy!

I like your new avatar. She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SugarAngel/glitz-at-the-ritz

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Another free pattern....


Supposed to take only one skein of sock weight yarn - good for those single skeins.
She also designed Afternoon tea - which has been around for a while so everyone probably already has it:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/PATTtea.php


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I already had that from a while ago so I thought that I might have already posted it. Doesn't hurt to post again, though, since not necessarily everyone has seen it. It also serves to remind us (i.e. me) of projects that I had promised myself that I would do but haven't gotten around to.


I agree completely and sometimes after I have seen a pattern a few times I either like it more.. or am in a place where a project like that is just what I was looking for!! 

Back from my morning walk... it is great outside today.. I was a little worried because I had to scrape the ice of the windshield but it warmed up quickly and felt great.. I am looking forward to the walks where a sweatshirt is all that is needed  I am getting off this computer soon and hope to get 2 or 3 charts done today .. and work on the wash cloth and my stash buster!! it is so easy for me to pile up the WIP's.. at least a few of these and another one I have are quick knits


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns and all of your wonderful support on the workshop! Have a blessed day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the new Avatar Julie!!! I had to look twice to realize it was you ...

More very nice patterns... the one is full of beads.. it would be a fun one to practice the beading on.. and the caplet to me is the perfect "in bed" length.. for those who like to read or knit in bed that is. 

The other day my sons GF came by and she was wearing a knitted hat with ears on it!! so cute.. and I have a book on order (for a month now ) that has hats like that in there... So I know she will be happy to receive any of them.. it is the 'Woodland Creatures' book.. I can't remember the name off hand but I wanted it for Christmas and when I went to get it after Christmas it was gone.. http://www.knitpicks.com/books/Woodland_Knits_by_Tiny_Owl_Knits__D32348.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It_ *does* _ say that it is reversible cables.


Great. my eyes really are not seeing well these days--way too much close up work! But the pattern does suggest a reversible design so I guess I am in tune with the designer. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I gave myself a snow day today as I am exhausted from the little bit that I did shovel. So heavy, mostly sleet on top of a light snow. The road I live on has not yet been plowed either. I see the couple that has ponies had to park up at the end of my property and walk over to check on and feed the ponies.


We should see a lot of melting today. About 40* here now so hope you are feeling the 'warmth,' too. Bringing if firewood will be wet, cold and yukky, but much better than when the temp was 22* and snowing.

I do know how you feel. Remember the year we had about 18 heavy snowfalls almost 1 after the other? Snow was piled 8ft high on my lawn from driveway plowing. It got to me so badly that I swore I would never drive in snow again --and I haven't. Refused to go to jobs if it was snowing or the roads were not clean. I felt that if I had to drive in snow, I would not survive another skid or black ice condition. That feeling has never subsided.

So take it easy: some nice herbal tea, some good knitting and relax.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...The other day my sons GF came by and she was wearing a knitted hat with ears on it!!...


It *is* cute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good morning... the moon is quite close this morning and very pretty but not as orange as yesterday...
> 
> I am working along on my snowdrop.. it is a very pretty scarf. I look forward to seeing some finished ones...  I am probably half way there... I am thinking I have plenty of yarn.. but if I knew what charts mimic the first edge I could be a better judge of how far to go... this is always the tense part when you have limited yarn.. I started off with more than 500 yds and didn't do any repeats so we will see .
> 
> ...


The golden one is very beautiful, but it was the Morning Mist half circle one that captured my interest for the construction of it. I cannot find a translation button on her page with the project info but it looks like it could be a slip stitch pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good morning... the moon is quite close this morning and very pretty but not as orange as yesterday...
> 
> I am working along on my snowdrop.. it is a very pretty scarf. I look forward to seeing some finished ones...  I am probably half way there... I am thinking I have plenty of yarn.. but if I knew what charts mimic the first edge I could be a better judge of how far to go... this is always the tense part when you have limited yarn.. I started off with more than 500 yds and didn't do any repeats so we will see .
> 
> On my scarf the center pattern was 2" longer than the first 8 clues which were 12. Don't know how to translate this for you as your gauge and mine seem so different but you might try to do a proportion ratio to see what you might expect with your yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie! That apprehension was crazy!
> 
> I like your new avatar. She looks like a sweetie.


She has her moments- she is a moody 12 year old now! That is why I took the risk of posting the photo- she has grown up so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought it might fox a few- I have not changed my avatar for a long time! I won't have it up for long, though!



Ronie said:


> I like the new Avatar Julie!!! I had to look twice to realize it was you ...
> 
> More very nice patterns... the one is full of beads.. it would be a fun one to practice the beading on.. and the caplet to me is the perfect "in bed" length.. for those who like to read or knit in bed that is.
> 
> The other day my sons GF came by and she was wearing a knitted hat with ears on it!! so cute.. and I have a book on order (for a month now ) that has hats like that in there... So I know she will be happy to receive any of them.. it is the 'Woodland Creatures' book.. I can't remember the name off hand but I wanted it for Christmas and when I went to get it after Christmas it was gone.. http://www.knitpicks.com/books/Woodland_Knits_by_Tiny_Owl_Knits__D32348.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it might fox a few...


Well it did me - but perhaps I am easily confused. 
I have a hard time recognizing people whose "faces" change too often.
Imagine the challenge for those people who have face blindness (Prosopagnosia) - mind bobbling, that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well it did me - but perhaps I am easily confused.
> I have a hard time recognizing people whose "faces" change too often.
> Imagine the challenge for those people who have face blindness (Prosopagnosia) - mind bobbling, that.


Sorry I will have confused you further! Am not at all sure what image I will end up with!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I will have confused you further! Am not at all sure what image I will end up with!


Are you having an identity crisis?
;-)

(What a little cutie pie!)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't you have one up earlier when she was a bit older with a red dress on? Just checking to be sure I'm not going crazy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I will have confused you further! Am not at all sure what image I will end up with!


 :XD: :XD: Your are playing with us :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Are you having an identity crisis?
> ;-)
> 
> (What a little cutie pie!)


I don't change image as frequently as does Shirley! (Designer1234)!!
I think the little boy is a darling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Didn't you have one up earlier when she was a bit older with a red dress on? Just checking to be sure I'm not going crazy.


Not crazy- that was the DGD!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: Your are playing with us :thumbup:


Not really- just not too sure of using images of the kids!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There you are showing off with that long word. I would have had to look it up.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well it did me - but perhaps I am easily confused.
> I have a hard time recognizing people whose "faces" change too often.
> Imagine the challenge for those people who have face blindness (Prosopagnosia) - mind bobbling, that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Tanya, further info on the stretchiness of that cashmere...
I just blocked my Triangle of Happiness.
Measurements:
Pre-Block: 21"x39"
In pins: 33"x61"

Certainly, it is going to shrink back a bit once the pins are removed. The Advent scarf, being the same shape, is more pertinent, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> There you are showing off with that long word. I would have had to look it up.


What makes you think that I didn't have to look it up?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Cute hats, Ronie! 

Fun words, Jane!

Nothing like keeping us on our toes!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good morning... the moon is quite close this morning and very pretty but not as orange as yesterday...
> 
> I am working along on my snowdrop.. it is a very pretty scarf. I look forward to seeing some finished ones...  I am probably half way there... I am thinking I have plenty of yarn.. but if I knew what charts mimic the first edge I could be a better judge of how far to go... this is always the tense part when you have limited yarn.. I started off with more than 500 yds and didn't do any repeats so we will see .
> 
> ...


I agree Toni. I am using one repeat of waves to make a headband.

Ronie, I don't know where it repeats the start but the middle is about row 129. If you are past that point you might be able to estimate the yarn needed to finish. Row 255 or 256 would be 2/3.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jane, Tanya, and Sue for all those great patterns!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I already had that from a while ago so I thought that I might have already posted it. Doesn't hurt to post again, though, since not necessarily everyone has seen it. It also serves to remind us (i.e. me) of projects that I had promised myself that I would do but haven't gotten around to.


Oh, how I hear you on that! I can't even begin to think of all the projects I've promised myself I'd do!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has her moments- she is a moody 12 year old now! That is why I took the risk of posting the photo- she has grown up so much!


Great new avatar, Julie!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to resolve the addressing for this pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SugarAngel/glitz-at-the-ritz will take you to
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glitz-at-the-ritz followed by http://knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTglitz.php

Either I'm going to have to crochet faster or quit collecting (like that's going to stop!). :XD:

At least I'm up to date on where I need to be on my stitching. Within 5 repeats of finishing the foot section for the second sock. Onto the toes before the photo is published!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Either I'm going to have to crochet faster or quit collecting (like that's going to stop!). :XD:


snort!  (I can so relate!!!)

Tricia - I am glad you are getting some use out of the Waves pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Henny Shawl by Buckaloo View
free for 24 hours - until 9am Thursday, March 5th
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henny-shawl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Henny Shawl by Buckaloo View
> free for 24 hours - until 9am Thursday, March 5th
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henny-shawl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great new avatar, Julie!


I think I will settle for this one for a while! I like it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I will settle for this one for a while! I like it!


Halcyon Days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Halcyon Days!


It is a lovely reminder! They grow up so fast.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is the Snowdrop after adding one repeat of the purl filled diamonds at the center (rows 189 -204). This is the center of the shawl. I don't see a change in the border stitches and I am starting clue 14.

Need to work on Toni's lace project. Just read that cowls are a choking hazard for children. I could see that on toddlers but if they are not long (like the ones that hang down like a scarf) wouldn't they be OK for pre-teen and teenagers? I am thinking 6-18.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... wouldn't they be OK for pre-teen and teenagers? I am thinking 6-18.


I can't see why they wouldn't be safe.
When it comes down to it, anything can be hazardous if you want to stretch the issue.. Sometimes people get carried away with things.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done. Here is a photo - it is actually black, not grey, and I can't spread it out because my cable is too short. I am enjoying this project but have to put it aside for a while as I have a baby blanket to knit up and I don't knit anywhere near as fast as some of you here (you know who you are  ). The yarn is Patons silk bamboo and it is quite soft.

I still owe a photo of the sweater, maybe I can get my DH to take one of it on me tonight or tomorrow night.

Have a nice night all,

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the Snowdrop...


Looking good - I love it in that off-white. Good call on where you could increase - I like those diamonds.
I have a progress pic up to chart 16 - but haven't prepared it for upload yet. I have completed the 3 inserts on the other side as well & might go for 2 more charts this evening... or work on Mountain Mist which I haven't touched in well over a week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is looking great, Melanie!



MissMelba said:


> Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done. Here is a photo - it is actually black, not grey, and I can't spread it out because my cable is too short. I am enjoying this project but have to put it aside for a while as I have a baby blanket to knit up and I don't knit anywhere near as fast as some of you here (you know who you are  ). The yarn is Patons silk bamboo and it is quite soft.
> 
> I still owe a photo of the sweater, maybe I can get my DH to take one of it on me tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done....


Great job! How much is left to do?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely reminder! They grow up so fast.


 :thumbup: : :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the Snowdrop after adding one repeat of the purl filled diamonds at the center (rows 189 -204). This is the center of the shawl. I don't see a change in the border stitches and I am starting clue 14.
> 
> Need to work on Toni's lace project. Just read that cowls are a choking hazard for children. I could see that on toddlers but if they are not long (like the ones that hang down like a scarf) wouldn't they be OK for pre-teen and teenagers? I am thinking 6-18.


Looking excellent.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Great job! How much is left to do?


Two more charts. Chart 4 is more of the same - cables - but fewer rows than chart 3. I color coded it last night. I have not looked at chart 5 but it is the lower border. Timewise, maybe a couple of months, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the Snowdrop after adding one repeat of the purl filled diamonds at the center (rows 189 -204). This is the center of the shawl. I don't see a change in the border stitches and I am starting clue 14.
> 
> Need to work on Toni's lace project. Just read that cowls are a choking hazard for children. I could see that on toddlers but if they are not long (like the ones that hang down like a scarf) wouldn't they be OK for pre-teen and teenagers? I am thinking 6-18.


Very pretty


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done. Here is a photo - it is actually black, not grey, and I can't spread it out because my cable is too short. I am enjoying this project but have to put it aside for a while as I have a baby blanket to knit up and I don't knit anywhere near as fast as some of you here (you know who you are  ). The yarn is Patons silk bamboo and it is quite soft.
> 
> I still owe a photo of the sweater, maybe I can get my DH to take one of it on me tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I will settle for this one for a while! I like it!


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Tricia, love your Snowdrop. Love those diamonds. 

Melanie, your Bonnie's Wish looks so warm and toasty.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Going back a bit..... Bev, your yarn for the shawl you showed looks like a wonderful sunrise.

Thanks also for all the links to all these lovely patterns. Many have been added to my library and downloaded. 

Tricia, your snow drop looks great. That was an excellent place to add more length. 

Melanie, that is lovely work on Bonnies Wish. So many well done cables! 
What baby blanket pattern are you doing this time?

Julie, love your new avatar too. It is such a sweet moment that was caught!

I am starting chart 9 tonight. I added one insert. I was at 18 " after chart 8.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tanya, further info on the stretchiness of that cashmere...
> I just blocked my Triangle of Happiness.
> Measurements:
> Pre-Block: 21"x39"
> ...


Thanx Jane-- I am seeing my scarf grow exponentially. Am finishing clue #20 now and it is definitely feeling like it will be a much bigger piece than expected. Not sure that the lace will show well on such a long snaky piece. We will certainly find out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the Snowdrop after adding one repeat of the purl filled diamonds at the center (rows 189 -204). This is the center of the shawl. I don't see a change in the border stitches and I am starting clue 14.
> 
> Need to work on Toni's lace project. Just read that cowls are a choking hazard for children. I could see that on toddlers but if they are not long (like the ones that hang down like a scarf) wouldn't they be OK for pre-teen and teenagers? I am thinking 6-18.


tricia, your Snowdrop is so nice. I love the definition betw the outer pattern and center field. Mine doesn't show so sharply. Maybe it is your lighter yarn, or your yarn has more loft than mine. Very nice indeed.

Gotta say about the cowl and children--when growing up mothers tied scarf on your children and sent us out to play. We work scarfs wrapped around our neck 2x or wrapped and tied. Never heard of a child strangling or having any problems other than coming home without it.😻 Today it seems people live to worry about things and wind up causing problems for children, often the very things they worry about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tricia, love your Snowdrop. Love those diamonds.
> 
> Melanie, your Bonnie's Wish looks so warm and toasty.


I thought seeing as how Melanie has posted her cables I would show you what I have picked up, after neglecting it for months-it is for the Kaya Shrug- which Poledra65 did as a Workshop for Shirley maybe even two years ago- I have also found it on Ravelry. This is the detail that goes across the back and down each arm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Going back a bit..... Bev, your yarn for the shawl you showed looks like a wonderful sunrise.
> 
> Thanks also for all the links to all these lovely patterns. Many have been added to my library and downloaded.
> 
> ...


I am glad I found the image I was hunting for!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Not sure that the lace will show well on such a long snaky piece...


I have found it to show the lace very well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...the Kaya Shrug....


You are working your way into your stash, I think, Julie.
Have you finished the lovely blue cowl?
Will you be finishing off this piece now?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done. Here is a photo - it is actually black, not grey, and I can't spread it out because my cable is too short. I am enjoying this project but have to put it aside for a while as I have a baby blanket to knit up and I don't knit anywhere near as fast as some of you here (you know who you are  ). The yarn is Patons silk bamboo and it is quite soft.


This is looking really great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--love seeing your Bonnie's Wish. Have the clues but wondered what it looked lie and whether I would like it. Yours is looking beautiful and in Black? Very rich. How big a piece is it going to be?

Jane--your cables are beautiful


Tricia--forgot to comment on your doubling this purl diamonds in the center. You did very well on creating that insert. They look terrific.

Prosoponosis: a new word for me so looked up the etymology and found this simple breakdown: 1950s: modern Latin, from Greek pros&#333;pon 'face' + agn&#333;sia 'ignorance'. It seems that it is relatively new work in our language.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have found it to show the lace very well.


Almost done--by tomorrow I think and then blocking. Will get a good see then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You are working your way into your stash, I think, Julie.
> Have you finished the lovely blue cowl?
> Will you be finishing off this piece now?


In to the bags I brought with me, more like, Jane! But I have found all my yarn for the shrug and hope to finish it before too terribly long.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that is looking very nice.. I love the cream color.. 

Melanie your Bonnie's wish looks very complicated... I bet it is a ton of fun to make!! 

Julie that too looks complicated.. you must of made some very good notes to be able to pick that up after so long!

I was more interested in knowing where the end repeats so I could jump to that spot if I thought I might run out.. if its long enough also... if not I might just knit until I run out and tie a knot and put a tassel on the end...LOL I am going to guess we will be mimicking the 3 garter rows so I will just look for that.. I was hoping to hear from those who have gotten that far!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is looking very nice.. I love the cream color..
> 
> Melanie your Bonnie's wish looks very complicated... I bet it is a ton of fun to make!!
> 
> ...


I guess cables are something I learned so young- I was 12, that they are almost second nature- I do them by eye, rather than to a count. I do have the chart that Poledra65 posted for the Workshop, and have been referring to that for the bobble placement!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Going back a bit..... Bev, your yarn for the shawl you showed looks like a wonderful sunrise.


Thanks, Caryn, it's called Evening Solitude. I am getting to the end of the pink and the lavender is starting to come though.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Jane, I really like it :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> We should see a lot of melting today. About 40* here now so hope you are feeling the 'warmth,' too. Bringing if firewood will be wet, cold and yukky, but much better than when the temp was 22* and snowing.
> 
> I do know how you feel. Remember the year we had about 18 heavy snowfalls almost 1 after the other? Snow was piled 8ft high on my lawn from driveway plowing. It got to me so badly that I swore I would never drive in snow again --and I haven't. Refused to go to jobs if it was snowing or the roads were not clean. I felt that if I had to drive in snow, I would not survive another skid or black ice condition. That feeling has never subsided.
> 
> So take it easy: some nice herbal tea, some good knitting and relax.


Tanya, I can't say I remember 18 snowfalls in a row, but now that I think about it it seems about 10 years ago that there was always some snow on the ground for the entire winter. A couple of years ago we also had a big and bad Valentine's Day snowstorm. But today with everything melting I had to go out and put some empty kitty litter containers under the drips and jury rig a 'slide' for the water to go down away from the entrance way. 
When I was younger I didn't mind driving in the snow, but nowadays - no way. And if by some chance they want to fire me for too many days off, I'll go see a lawyer. But generally they are good about taking off for snow. Especially since they know how far I drive


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the Snowdrop after adding one repeat of the purl filled diamonds at the center (rows 189 -204). This is the center of the shawl. I don't see a change in the border stitches and I am starting clue 14


That's coming along nicely Tricia. I like the purl triangles. I am just to that point in day 12. I just am wondering if you (and everyone else) are knitting those purl stitches on the purl back row?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done. Here is a photo - it is actually black, not grey, and I can't spread it out because my cable is too short. I am enjoying this project but have to put it aside for a while as I have a baby blanket to knit up and I don't knit anywhere near as fast as some of you here (you know who you are  ). The yarn is Patons silk bamboo and it is quite soft.
> 
> I still owe a photo of the sweater, maybe I can get my DH to take one of it on me tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Very nice Melanie. Am looking forward to a picture of your sweater!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought seeing as how Melanie has posted her cables I would show you what I have picked up, after neglecting it for months-it is for the Kaya Shrug- which Poledra65 did as a Workshop for Shirley maybe even two years ago- I have also found it on Ravelry. This is the detail that goes across the back and down each arm.


I like this a lot Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ..I just am wondering if you (and everyone else) are knitting those purl stitches on the purl back row?


I knit the purl stitches & purled the knit stitches so that the stitches were the same on the front for two rows. This is what I think of as moss stitch whereas I see seed stitch as changing the bump every row. I am sure someone will correct me but I am happy in my ignorance.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the Snowdrop after adding one repeat of the purl filled diamonds at the center (rows 189 -204). This is the center of the shawl. I don't see a change in the border stitches and I am starting clue 14.
> 
> Need to work on Toni's lace project. Just read that cowls are a choking hazard for children. I could see that on toddlers but if they are not long (like the ones that hang down like a scarf) wouldn't they be OK for pre-teen and teenagers? I am thinking 6-18.


That looks great, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done. Here is a photo - it is actually black, not grey, and I can't spread it out because my cable is too short. I am enjoying this project but have to put it aside for a while as I have a baby blanket to knit up and I don't knit anywhere near as fast as some of you here (you know who you are  ). The yarn is Patons silk bamboo and it is quite soft.
> 
> I still owe a photo of the sweater, maybe I can get my DH to take one of it on me tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


That is looking really great, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good - I love it in that off-white. Good call on where you could increase - I like those diamonds.
> I have a progress pic up to chart 16 - but haven't prepared it for upload yet. I have completed the 3 inserts on the other side as well & might go for 2 more charts this evening... or work on Mountain Mist which I haven't touched in well over a week.


I've made it through clue 18 so far. I actually made it into clue 20 and then decided to tink back to clue 18 and add beads to clues 19 and 20 to balance out the other end of the shawl with beads.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought seeing as how Melanie has posted her cables I would show you what I have picked up, after neglecting it for months-it is for the Kaya Shrug- which Poledra65 did as a Workshop for Shirley maybe even two years ago- I have also found it on Ravelry. This is the detail that goes across the back and down each arm.


That looks great, Julie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn - next baby blanket is the Spiral Cot Blanket. I am using Knit Picks Comfy in sport weight.

Julie - I did that same shrug! I made one for myself and one for my mother, who loves it. I did the collar on circular needles so that I would not have to seam it. The sleeves I did seam however.

Tanya - it should be about five feet long, not sure about the depth as yet, maybe near two feet.

Thanks for all the nice comments on my Bonnie's Wish. It is a nice pattern, even if I learned some new bad words with all my tinking, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, here is the sweater. Remember that I live in a warm climate so 'sweater' is relative. The pattern is Intagliata from the book Textured Stitches. I shortened the sleeves from 3/4 length. I used Cherry Tree Hill Supersock Silk Solid in Aquamarine, about two skeins. It is 80% superwash merino and 20% silk. The drape is wonderful. I forget the needle size but probably US 3. This was my second attempt at making a sweater, the first needs to be taken in at the waistline so some steeking is in my future once I get up enough nerve to try it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, that is lovely. Looks great on you also.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the "Woodland Knits" on my Amazon Wish list. Thanks to everyone for such awesome patterns. I would love to start the shawl with hearts, but I can't or yes I can, I could always have more than one, two, three, or maybe four WIP right ladies? I think we all know the answer to this...... Revan


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought seeing as how Melanie has posted her cables I would show you what I have picked up, after neglecting it for months-it is for the Kaya Shrug- which Poledra65 did as a Workshop for Shirley maybe even two years ago- I have also found it on Ravelry. This is the detail that goes across the back and down each arm.


That is beautiful detail on that Julie! So well done!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn, it's called Evening Solitude. I am getting to the end of the pink and the lavender is starting to come though.


I was close, guess it is the sunset that it looks like


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn - next baby blanket is the Spiral Cot Blanket.


That is a gorgeous pattern Melanie. Love the way the spiral is raised! Should be fun to do.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, here is the sweater.


Vey pretty. Fits you perfectly!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, here is the sweater...


Lovely sweater - looks so nice on you, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great on you, Melanie.
Sue


MissMelba said:


> Ok, here is the sweater. Remember that I live in a warm climate so 'sweater' is relative. The pattern is Intagliata from the book Textured Stitches. I shortened the sleeves from 3/4 length. I used Cherry Tree Hill Supersock Silk Solid in Aquamarine, about two skeins. It is 80% superwash merino and 20% silk. The drape is wonderful. I forget the needle size but probably US 3. This was my second attempt at making a sweater, the first needs to be taken in at the waistline so some steeking is in my future once I get up enough nerve to try it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That's coming along nicely Tricia. I like the purl triangles. I am just to that point in day 12. I just am wondering if you (and everyone else) are knitting those purl stitches on the purl back row?


Yes, purling back on WS


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I knit the purl stitches & purled the knit stitches so that the stitches were the same on the front for two rows. This is what I think of as moss stitch whereas I see seed stitch as changing the bump every row. I am sure someone will correct me but I am happy in my ignorance.


Thanks Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I can't say I remember 18 snowfalls in a row, but now that I think about it it seems about 10 years ago that there was always some snow on the ground for the entire winter. A couple of years ago we also had a big and bad Valentine's Day snowstorm. But today with everything melting I had to go out and put some empty kitty litter containers under the drips and jury rig a 'slide' for the water to go down away from the entrance way.
> When I was younger I didn't mind driving in the snow, but nowadays - no way. And if by some chance they want to fire me for too many days off, I'll go see a lawyer. But generally they are good about taking off for snow. Especially since they know how far I drive


Working outdoors in winter I was always super conscious of the weather by year. There was a time I could recap all the winters and the weather changes. It always seemed that I would pick up a large job in late Fall which would begin in November or December and take me thru the winter. These were always outside jobs so it was major weather immersion experience. That winter with 18 snows was just beyond the beyond. And they were big snows, one after the other, every 2-4 days it seemed. I can't recall anymore but one winter I did nothing but clear roofs and gutters. There was nothing else to do. Ice dams galore!

But so glad you can feel comfortable taking snow days for safety when needed. Living in the country/mountains can be so treacherous in winter.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, that sweater was well worth the issues you had with it. Looking good!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn - next baby blanket is the Spiral Cot Blanket. I am using Knit Picks Comfy in sport weight.
> 
> Julie - I did that same shrug! I made one for myself and one for my mother, who loves it. I did the collar on circular needles so that I would not have to seam it. The sleeves I did seam however.
> 
> ...


And who said knitting wasn't a literary experience!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--the sweater fits you like a glove, as they say. It is beautiful and well worth the time you put into it. Nice to have bod that can wear fitted sweaters so well.

The spiral cot blanket looks like a fun project--not difficult looking but dramatic.

Bonnie's Wish is a nice pattern and one if done in a worsted with a larger than called for needle could be one of those squooshy wraps that are so comforting on a chilly nite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I like this a lot Julie.


I am looking forward to having it as a garment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Julie!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn - next baby blanket is the Spiral Cot Blanket. I am using Knit Picks Comfy in sport weight.
> 
> Julie - I did that same shrug! I made one for myself and one for my mother, who loves it. I did the collar on circular needles so that I would not have to seam it. The sleeves I did seam however.
> 
> ...


I will have to invest in a new circular with a longer cable! The design is not a difficult one- and rather effective, to my eye!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, that is lovely. Looks great on you also.


Ditto- Oh for the days when I was that slender!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is beautiful detail on that Julie! So well done!


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely reminder! They grow up so fast.


Beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the Snowdrop after adding one repeat of the purl filled diamonds at the center (rows 189 -204). This is the center of the shawl. I don't see a change in the border stitches and I am starting clue 14.
> 
> Just read that cowls are a choking hazard for children. I could see that on toddlers but if they are not long (like the ones that hang down like a scarf) wouldn't they be OK for pre-teen and teenagers? I am thinking 6-18.


Beautiful Snowdrop, Tricia!

Cowls are pretty popular with the pre-teen/teenage range up here. Shorter cowls sound like an excellent problem solving solution.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done. Here is a photo - it is actually black, not grey, and I can't spread it out because my cable is too short. I am enjoying this project but have to put it aside for a while as I have a baby blanket to knit up and I don't knit anywhere near as fast as some of you here (you know who you are  ). The yarn is Patons silk bamboo and it is quite soft.
> 
> I still owe a photo of the sweater, maybe I can get my DH to take one of it on me tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


All of those cables are wonderful!!! I have that pattern pieces.... 

A sweater photo would be fun.  edit: is fun! NICE job!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought seeing as how Melanie has posted her cables I would show you what I have picked up, after neglecting it for months-it is for the Kaya Shrug- which Poledra65 did as a Workshop for Shirley maybe even two years ago- I have also found it on Ravelry. This is the detail that goes across the back and down each arm.


Oooh! That is very nice, Julie! How fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oooh! That is very nice, Julie! How fun.


Thank you Toni! And a coincidence that Melanie has knit it twice!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is stunning!!! you did such a great job with it.. and it is wonderful that you have such a great figure to go with it! all the bicycle riding is paying off in so many ways


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> That's coming along nicely Tricia. I like the purl triangles. I am just to that point in day 12. I just am wondering if you (and everyone else) are knitting those purl stitches on the purl back row?


I knit them on the purl row per instructions for that symbol. It is part of what makes those stitches show up.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is looking very nice.. I love the cream color..
> 
> Melanie your Bonnie's wish looks very complicated... I bet it is a ton of fun to make!!
> 
> ...


Those garter rows are on clue 22 if that helps.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have read so much and re-read some hunting for pictures that were commented on. Some I never found. So quickly before my battery dies; Melanie, Bonnie's wish looks great, Julie I searched for your picture and never found it, thanks for all your comments on Snowdrop. 

For the rest, I am having a slow recall and system overload but I do remember I loved it all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! for your support and encouraging word for the lace workshop. It is going way better than I ever imagined!!! Whoo Hoo!!! and PTL!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have read so much and re-read some hunting for pictures that were commented on. Some I never found. So quickly before my battery dies; Melanie, Bonnie's wish looks great, Julie I searched for your picture and never found it, thanks for all your comments on Snowdrop.
> 
> For the rest, I am having a slow recall and system overload but I do remember I loved it all.


If you are referring to my avatar, Tricia- I changed it three times in rapid succession, looking for the one I had hoped to locate. If you like I could email it to you?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that shrug is looking good. It looks a very beautiful pattern.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

And now for the promised snow photos:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Round 2:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that shrug is looking good. It looks a very beautiful pattern.


Thanks- I like it, and once I had refreshed my bobble making technique it is not difficult.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Round 2:


Is snow not your normal winter weather? I thought you lived fairly far south? Although compared to photos I have seen this year of the snow in New York State, this is not a lot! However it all looks very cold to me, as I sit in the direct blast of my fan at gone 10 pm., apparently 21 C but my thermometer reads the temperature in the room as 25.6 C.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, here is the sweater. Remember that I live in a warm climate so 'sweater' is relative. The pattern is Intagliata from the book Textured Stitches. I shortened the sleeves from 3/4 length. I used Cherry Tree Hill Supersock Silk Solid in Aquamarine, about two skeins. It is 80% superwash merino and 20% silk. The drape is wonderful. I forget the needle size but probably US 3. This was my second attempt at making a sweater, the first needs to be taken in at the waistline so some steeking is in my future once I get up enough nerve to try it.


You have made a wonderful job of your sweater. It a lovely colour and pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! for your support and encouraging word for the lace workshop. It is going way better than I ever imagined!!! Whoo Hoo!!! and PTL!!!


You are surprised? I am not you are doing a wonderful workshop. Your are so clear. Great teacher :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Round 2:


Great photos. It still looks deep and cold!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are surprised? I am not you are doing a wonderful workshop. Your are so clear. Great teacher :thumbup:


I can understand Toni's nervousness, though, having been through it a couple of times now as teacher.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> You are surprised? I am not you are doing a wonderful workshop. Your are so clear. Great teacher :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!



Lurker 2 said:


> I can understand Toni's nervousness, though, having been through it a couple of times now as teacher.


It is a unique position to be in, for sure.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is snow not your normal winter weather? I thought you lived fairly far south? Although compared to photos I have seen this year of the snow in New York State, this is not a lot! However it all looks very cold to me, as I sit in the direct blast of my fan at gone 10 pm., apparently 21 C but my thermometer reads the temperature in the room as 25.6 C.


Compared to 2012 where we received NO snow at all...I'm celebrating the snow we're getting because it means I'll be able to raise my carrots and other veggies this year. Cannot when it is too warm...guess who lugs ALL of the water to the plants with her fold-up dolly? I'm talking about the device that you tote a stack of boxes --> rated to at least 100 lb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Compared to 2012 where we received NO snow at all...I'm celebrating the snow we're getting because it means I'll be able to raise my carrots and other veggies this year. Cannot when it is too warm...guess who lugs ALL of the water to the plants with her fold-up dolly? I'm talking about the device that you tote a stack of boxes --> rated to at least 100 lb.


That sounds like rather a heavy load!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are doing a super fantastic job with it.

Sue


TLL said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! for your support and encouraging word for the lace workshop. It is going way better than I ever imagined!!! Whoo Hoo!!! and PTL!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a unique position to be in, for sure.


 :thumbup: Especially when your students are from all time zones and many countries- and not always aware that you too, need sleep!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> And now for the promised snow photos:


I love the hydrant with the little hat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, not sure if I commented on your picture. It was well done. Looked so nice and warm.

Kaixixang, lovely snow pictures. I hope they become a vanishing breed soon though.  Looking forward to spring. 

Toni, you are doing such a good job on the lace party. I am picking up things I had forgotten.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Fiesta's Friday free pattern - code: FPKS3515
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2044/katy_shawl/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=ab83f54cc7-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-ab83f54cc7-64996929


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Bev! It should be hard wearing too- a mix of Alpaca, wool and acrylic.



eshlemania said:


> Julie, not sure if I commented on your picture. It was well done. Looked so nice and warm.
> 
> Kaixixang, lovely snow pictures. I hope they become a vanishing breed soon though.  Looking forward to spring.
> 
> Toni, you are doing such a good job on the lace party. I am picking up things I had forgotten.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! for your support and encouraging word for the lace workshop. It is going way better than I ever imagined!!! Whoo Hoo!!! and PTL!!!


I too am enjoying your workshop. You are doing a super teaching job and it is fun to have some nice washcloths to do! By the way, what is PTL?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Toni! It will be great! There is a lot of interest.
> 
> I love how this yarn is knitting up.


Gorgeous Bev and I love the colours. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me! I hope the washing machine hose situation is an easy fix!


Same from me Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the Snowdrop after adding one repeat of the purl filled diamonds at the center (rows 189 -204). This is the center of the shawl. I don't see a change in the border stitches and I am starting clue 14.
> 
> Need to work on Toni's lace project. Just read that cowls are a choking hazard for children. I could see that on toddlers but if they are not long (like the ones that hang down like a scarf) wouldn't they be OK for pre-teen and teenagers? I am thinking 6-18.


Beautiful Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Chart 3 of Bonnie's Wish is done. Here is a photo - it is actually black, not grey, and I can't spread it out because my cable is too short. I am enjoying this project but have to put it aside for a while as I have a baby blanket to knit up and I don't knit anywhere near as fast as some of you here (you know who you are  ). The yarn is Patons silk bamboo and it is quite soft.
> 
> I still owe a photo of the sweater, maybe I can get my DH to take one of it on me tonight or tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought seeing as how Melanie has posted her cables I would show you what I have picked up, after neglecting it for months-it is for the Kaya Shrug- which Poledra65 did as a Workshop for Shirley maybe even two years ago- I have also found it on Ravelry. This is the detail that goes across the back and down each arm.


Beautiful Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I can't say I remember 18 snowfalls in a row, but now that I think about it it seems about 10 years ago that there was always some snow on the ground for the entire winter. A couple of years ago we also had a big and bad Valentine's Day snowstorm. But today with everything melting I had to go out and put some empty kitty litter containers under the drips and jury rig a 'slide' for the water to go down away from the entrance way.
> When I was younger I didn't mind driving in the snow, but nowadays - no way. And if by some chance they want to fire me for too many days off, I'll go see a lawyer. But generally they are good about taking off for snow. Especially since they know how far I drive


I'm very happy you take time off and don't drive in the snow. Far too dangerous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, here is the sweater. Remember that I live in a warm climate so 'sweater' is relative. The pattern is Intagliata from the book Textured Stitches. I shortened the sleeves from 3/4 length. I used Cherry Tree Hill Supersock Silk Solid in Aquamarine, about two skeins. It is 80% superwash merino and 20% silk. The drape is wonderful. I forget the needle size but probably US 3. This was my second attempt at making a sweater, the first needs to be taken in at the waistline so some steeking is in my future once I get up enough nerve to try it.


Fabulous fit, looks gorgeous on you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Round 2:


Love the photos, thanks for sharing kaixixang. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! for your support and encouraging word for the lace workshop. It is going way better than I ever imagined!!! Whoo Hoo!!! and PTL!!!


You are doing a great job Toni!!! 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you my LP friends for all your nice comments on my sweater. I do like it although I have yet to wear it, go figure. 

Julie, my mother gets lots of compliments on the Kaya shrug. Of course she tells everyone that her daughter made it so people are put on the spot, lol. Enjoy wearing yours when you finish it, I do. Ours are similar colors 

Brrr KX. I so don't miss the cold. I did survive the winter of '15 - remember Feb 19 and 20. LOL I have actually seen t-shirts with that on them with a map of Florida.

Toni - your workshop is going great. So many knitters want what we LPers have - lace and charts!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Those garter rows are on clue 22 if that helps.


Yes Tricia!!!! that is exactly what I was talking about  Thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I too am enjoying your workshop. You are doing a super teaching job and it is fun to have some nice washcloths to do! By the way, what is PTL?


I agree! Toni your workshop is a big hit!! ... I do wonder though.. what is PTL?? LOL

Great snow pictures Kaixixang! So glad I don't have to worry about it.. we are a bit warmer this morning.. a balmy 43 at 5am.. I sure hope it warms up a tad before my walk.. because with the wind and the ocean that 43 can feel like below freezing weather...  I'm not complaining.. considering I couldn't even walk last week... and I have lots of good warm coats left over from my 'snow' years.. LOL

It looks like we have a full moon this morning!!! and boy is it bright! I'd take another picture but it would look just like a dot in the sky... besides the moon is something we can all see at the same time no matter what part of the world we are in


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Bev and I love the colours. 💞


Thanks, Ros. More of the lavender is coming in. I am knitting this with 2 skeins. So I knit one row-to and fro, and then change skeins. Each skein has the colors dyed a little differently. So it really looks cool (I am so easily pleased  ) as the different colors come in on one skein first and blend with the other skein to make the color change.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This was a pattern that was mentioned int a post re lace knitting (Lace scarf.. It's Greek to me)in the Main section of the Digest today.

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/05/seifenblasen-lace-scarf.html

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was a pattern that was mentioned int a post re lace knitting (Lace scarf.. It's Greek to me)in the Main section of the Digest today.
> 
> http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/05/seifenblasen-lace-scarf.html
> 
> Sue


That is very interesting Sue! I have it saved on my desktop.. I also have several projects going..LOL but when I am ready for another one I will give this one a try... I think it would work up quickly and is adaptable...

I am looking for a quick knit that is large.. I'm not sure its possible.. I have a very dear friend who had a stroke last Friday and I want to send her something... I just don't know what yet! She is going from the hospital to rehab so I have a little time... I wish she wasn't so far away.. but I just might take off and go visit her anyway...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This was a pattern that was mentioned int a post re lace knitting...


Interesting - looks like you could customize it to the amount of yarn that you have: use half to the middle & then decrease.
I am still 2 months behind with my digests so I wouldn't have seen it for a while if you hadn't shared it here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are surprised? I am not you are doing a wonderful workshop. Your are so clear. Great teacher :thumbup:


I completely agree!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great photos. It still looks deep and cold!!!


It does!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. 💞


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Julie. 💞


Thanks again, Ros!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was a pattern that was mentioned int a post re lace knitting (Lace scarf.. It's Greek to me)in the Main section of the Digest today.
> 
> http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/05/seifenblasen-lace-scarf.html
> 
> Sue


This is an intriguing technique. Kind of skimmed thru and got the gist of it, but need a slower read to get the exact process.
Also, looks like it could easily be resized as needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess blue is a choice for many! Although presently I have on, green and purple. I saw on Pinterest, I think, a cardigan held together with a crochet hook, might try that with the Kaya Shrug. I've done two repeats of the large diamond since I picked it up- and watched a lot of Downton Abbey series 4. 
That is nice that your mother gets compliments on the shrug! (put on the spot or not!)
Next we just need some winter weather to justify wearing it!



MissMelba said:


> Thank you my LP friends for all your nice comments on my sweater. I do like it although I have yet to wear it, go figure.
> 
> Julie, my mother gets lots of compliments on the Kaya shrug. Of course she tells everyone that her daughter made it so people are put on the spot, lol. Enjoy wearing yours when you finish it, I do. Ours are similar colors
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I too am enjoying your workshop. You are doing a super teaching job and it is fun to have some nice washcloths to do! By the way, what is PTL?


Thank you, Caryn. I am being reminded of things as I work my way through this process also. "PTL" is an abbreviation of "Praise the Lord!" I am so grateful that the workshop is going well and I want to make sure He gets the glory and/or credit for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I took it to mean 'Praise the Lord' when Toni typed 'PTL' BTW!

Edit: I see Toni is just ahead of me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like almost all of LP is at Toni's workshop. It sure is a lively discussion there and the newbies are getting a lot out of it. Great work Toni in putting it together.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Looks like almost all of LP is at Toni's workshop. It sure is a lively discussion there and the newbies are getting a lot out of it. Great work Toni in putting it together.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn. I am being reminded of things as I work my way through this process also. "PTL" is an abbreviation of "Praise the Lord!" I am so grateful that the workshop is going well and I want to make sure He gets the glory and/or credit for it.


Boy it sure got past me too!! I was trying everything I could think of and couldn't put 3 words together that would fit!! Thanks for explaining.. I like it!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
Sorry to hear of your friend's heart problem. Hope that she recovers quickly.

I love that latest shawl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn. I am being reminded of things as I work my way through this process also. "PTL" is an abbreviation of "Praise the Lord!" I am so grateful that the workshop is going well and I want to make sure He gets the glory and/or credit for it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Halleluyah--My Snowdrop is finished. It seemed to grow exponentially as the second half was completed. It must be over 6 ft long--will measure when blocked.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn. I am being reminded of things as I work my way through this process also. "PTL" is an abbreviation of "Praise the Lord!" I am so grateful that the workshop is going well and I want to make sure He gets the glory and/or credit for it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We got snow! I am quite happy staying inside and knitting. No plans to go anywhere today.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Soulmate Shibori Shawl by Gina Wilde
Shown in heavily variegated yarn - always looking for a candidate for that yarn.
"This pattern is free from Wednesday, March 4, 10pm EST until Sunday, March 8, 12pm EST. After that, the price will go to $7."

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soulmate-shibori-shawl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, have saved it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Soulmate Shibori Shawl by Gina Wilde
> Shown in heavily variegated yarn - always looking for a candidate for that yarn.
> "This pattern is free from Wednesday, March 4, 10pm EST until Sunday, March 8, 12pm EST. After that, the price will go to $7."
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soulmate-shibori-shawl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, have saved it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Soulmate Shibori Shawl by Gina Wilde
> Shown in heavily variegated yarn - always looking for a candidate for that yarn.
> "This pattern is free from Wednesday, March 4, 10pm EST until Sunday, March 8, 12pm EST. After that, the price will go to $7."
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soulmate-shibori-shawl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, have saved it.
> 
> Sue


Me, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is very interesting Sue! I have it saved on my desktop.. I also have several projects going..LOL but when I am ready for another one I will give this one a try... I think it would work up quickly and is adaptable...
> 
> I am looking for a quick knit that is large.. I'm not sure its possible.. I have a very dear friend who had a stroke last Friday and I want to send her something... I just don't know what yet! She is going from the hospital to rehab so I have a little time... I wish she wasn't so far away.. but I just might take off and go visit her anyway...


something in bulky yarn with #13-15 needles--a big lapghan?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Soulmate Shibori Shawl by Gina Wilde
> Shown in heavily variegated yarn - always looking for a candidate for that yarn.
> "This pattern is free from Wednesday, March 4, 10pm EST until Sunday, March 8, 12pm EST. After that, the price will go to $7."
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soulmate-shibori-shawl


Saved it. thanx. Very interesting notes on the yarns she used for creating felted texture. I like the way the vertical details enhance the dramatic horizontal striping. Very creative use of the yarns.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327101-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

